# Just Because it's Designer Doesn't Mean it's Good - Post your WTH Finds!



## Gblb

I was discussing with @gail13 the difference in taste in bags my mom and I have. She recently brought over this bag because she thought it was "so cool!" It's now sitting in my home giving me (and I hope you) entertainment.  All I keep thinking is Donald ***** dyed his hair!  

Please post any crazy bags you have seen for a good laugh!


----------



## gail13

Gblb said:


> View attachment 3386120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was discussing with @gail13 the difference in taste in bags my mom and I have. She recently brought over this bag because she thought it was "so cool!" It's now sitting in my home giving me (and I hope you) entertainment.  All I keep thinking is Donald ***** dyed his hair!
> 
> Please post any crazy bags you have seen for a good laugh!


OMG this is quite something.  I can't imagine where you'd wear this other than to a Halloween party?


----------



## Gblb

gail13 said:


> OMG this is quite something.  I can't imagine where you'd wear this other than to a Halloween party?


I am sure we can make this work if you'd like to be ***** for Halloween. I'll let you borrow it! My mom mentioned that it had a Chanel looking chain, so it has that going for it. As well as it can be worn cross body!


----------



## cry4moons

toupee on the go, with strap so you don't loose it LOL


----------



## Gblb

cry4moons said:


> toupee on the go, with strap so you don't loose it LOL


Too funny!! ❤️ that!


----------



## Gblb

There have to be others that have WTH bags to share! Please post pics! I might have more of my own from my mom to post...


----------



## Violet Bleu

Gblb said:


> View attachment 3386120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was discussing with @gail13 the difference in taste in bags my mom and I have. She recently brought over this bag because she thought it was "so cool!" It's now sitting in my home giving me (and I hope you) entertainment.  All I keep thinking is Donald ***** dyed his hair!
> 
> Please post any crazy bags you have seen for a good laugh!


That is quite the creature! What designer is this?


----------



## Gblb

Violet Bleu said:


> That is quite the creature! What designer is this?


It's Gaultier. It's stunning, no?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Gblb said:


> It's Gaultier. It's stunning, no?


Am I weird if I kind of like it?  It looks very cuddly (like a small animal)!  Is it soft?


----------



## Summerfriend

LMAOOOOO! OMG, this little animal is too funny. I'm picturing it making little meep meep noises.


----------



## Gblb

Violet Bleu said:


> Am I weird if I kind of like it?  It looks very cuddly (like a small animal)!  Is it soft?


Nope, not weird at all! It is actually pretty soft. Bag, small dog, cuddly pillow in one?


----------



## Gblb

Summerfriend said:


> LMAOOOOO! OMG, this little animal is too funny. I'm picturing it making little meep meep noises.


If it starts meep meeping, I'll be very afraid!


----------



## alansgail

Gblb said:


> It's Gaultier. It's stunning, no?


Ummm, no!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Gblb said:


> Nope, not weird at all! It is actually pretty soft. Bag, small dog, cuddly pillow in one?


Haha! I was just thinking that it would make a great pillow while traveling!


----------



## Gblb

Violet Bleu said:


> Haha! I was just thinking that it would make a great pillow while traveling!



You're definitely giving me ideas on repurposing the bag!


----------



## hthrs

I hope I don't offend anyone but I think Coach's new line is ridiculous. This is called the Rexy.


----------



## hthrs

There is even a matching sweater![emoji23]


----------



## Gblb

hthrs said:


> There is even a matching sweater![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386320



I'm picturing the t-Rex rrrooaarring while one is wearing!!


----------



## hitt

Longchamp made a similar bag and just this past weekend I saw it at Nordstrom Rack. Originally $949+ and it was priced around $150 before the additional 25%. While it was in the store, it already had stuff in the "hair". 

Place the bag on a coat rack and when it is dark, someone will bound to mistake it as a person standing in the dark.


----------



## alansgail

Yes, these items may be destined for the outlets or markdowns sooner rather than later. Hard to believe they have appeal for the masses.


----------



## GoStanford

hthrs said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but I think Coach's new line is ridiculous. This is called the Rexy.



Haha!  I actually like the bag, but I only know about two people who would want to wear it, and both of them are biologists who go on digs.  

This seems like a very niche design - or are T-Rexes the birds that were so ubiquitous on DIY projects a couple of years ago?


----------



## hthrs

GoStanford said:


> Haha!  I actually like the bag, but I only know about two people who would want to wear it, and both of them are biologists who go on digs.
> 
> This seems like a very niche design - or are T-Rexes the birds that were so ubiquitous on DIY projects a couple of years ago?



That's what I was thinking. It might be cute if you were an anthropologist....


----------



## Marisaa

Gblb said:


> Nope, not weird at all! It is actually pretty soft. Bag, small dog, cuddly pillow in one?


May I throw one more-hands warmer. Very helpful during cold winter...


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm seriously ROFL at some of the comments! 
Your mom's bag reminds me of the Givenchy bag TPB featured a while bag.  It always reminded me of the bag a witch doctor would carry.


----------



## Sparkletastic

And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.


----------



## Gblb

hitt said:


> Longchamp made a similar bag and just this past weekend I saw it at Nordstrom Rack. Originally $949+ and it was priced around $150 before the additional 25%. While it was in the store, it already had stuff in the "hair".
> 
> Place the bag on a coat rack and when it is dark, someone will bound to mistake it as a person standing in the dark.


Someone might pass out if they're unassuming and startle easy!


----------



## Gblb

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm seriously ROFL at some of the comments!
> Your mom's bag reminds me of the Givenchy bag TPB featured a while bag.  It always reminded me of the bag a witch doctor would carry.
> View attachment 3386447



It has a distant relative! This is too funny! Thank you for posting it. Amazing!


----------



## Gblb

GoStanford said:


> Haha!  I actually like the bag, but I only know about two people who would want to wear it, and both of them are biologists who go on digs.
> 
> This seems like a very niche design - or are T-Rexes the birds that were so ubiquitous on DIY projects a couple of years ago?



I can see your biologist friends' definitely loving this! It is a niche design, but it's nice to know one would wear it.


----------



## Gblb

Marisaa said:


> May I throw one more-hands warmer. Very helpful during cold winter...


If you need a "special" muffler for winter, I think it'll work. You can make sure you don't lose it with the chain! Like a child with mittens attached to their jackets. Let me know if you'd like to borrow.


----------



## Gblb

hthrs said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but I think Coach's new line is ridiculous. This is called the Rexy.
> View attachment 3386318



You'd definitely need both. It's really called Rexy? That almost makes me want one and I don't know why.... It's the name. An anthropologist having the bag and the sweater is a perfect idea! Rexy is sexy!


----------



## gail13

Sparkletastic said:


> And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.
> View attachment 3386449



Do you realize this little item is over 10k?  I'd like to bring it to Costco and load up!


----------



## Gblb

Sparkletastic said:


> And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.
> View attachment 3386449



I can't even begin to think what to do with this! What would one do with it irl?! Because it's Chanel, I'd be afraid to use it! I'm sure someone would have a use for it.


----------



## Gblb

gail13 said:


> Do you realize this little item is over 10k?  I'd like to bring it to Costco and load up!


Love it!! You'd rock it at Costco!


----------



## Gblb

Keep the pics of WTH bags coming! This has made me smile and laugh a lot! Who couldn't need a laugh?  You all are great for commenting and sharing!!


----------



## gail13

This looks like something a prison could use-chain gang look?  It's on sale at Nordstrom!


----------



## gail13

This looks like Alexander Wang robbed a bank and made off with a bag of loot. It's also on sale at Nordstrom.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This thread is hilarious!!


----------



## dell

[emoji15]


----------



## HesitantShopper

hthrs said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but I think Coach's new line is ridiculous. This is called the Rexy.
> View attachment 3386318



I like the dinosaur concept but the drawings of these do not appeal, the key chains/fobs dino are really nice tho!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm seriously ROFL at some of the comments!
> Your mom's bag reminds me of the Givenchy bag TPB featured a while bag.  It always reminded me of the bag a witch doctor would carry.
> View attachment 3386447



That leaves me speechless and can you imagine when it started to shed?? a half bald bag... fascinating. My animals would literately think these were alive and go berserk.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sparkletastic said:


> And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.
> View attachment 3386449



um,, that is like someone went mad with a bedazzle thingy...


----------



## HesitantShopper

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3386468
> 
> 
> This looks like Alexander Wang robbed a bank and made off with a bag of loot. It's also on sale at Nordstrom.



Bank robbery chic!


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> This thread is hilarious!!


I'm glad this is making you laugh! Enjoy!


----------



## Gblb

HesitantShopper said:


> That leaves me speechless and can you imagine when it started to shed?? a half bald bag... fascinating. My animals would literately think these were alive and go berserk.


This is hilarious! I can see animals trying to get this as well, thinking it was one of their own!


----------



## cry4moons

Gblb said:


> It's Gaultier. It's stunning, no?




I absolutely  Gaultier...wish I was pin thin would rock all the looks even the weird ones


----------



## HesitantShopper

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3386466
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like something a prison could use-chain gang look?  It's on sale at Nordstrom!



I can't even...


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.
> View attachment 3386449





Sparkletastic said:


> I'm seriously ROFL at some of the comments!
> Your mom's bag reminds me of the Givenchy bag TPB featured a while bag.  It always reminded me of the bag a witch doctor would carry.
> View attachment 3386447



I'm afraid I adore both of these bags , I admit I do like to er... 'push the envelope' of what a bag is/looks like now and again. I have some really whacky bags of my own. In the 1990s I had an angel wing back-pack (I was young) proudly wearing it everywhere, and still have it...somewhere


----------



## Gblb

papertiger said:


> I'm afraid I adore both of these bags , I admit I do like to er... 'push the envelope' of what a bag is/looks like now and again. I have some really whacky bags of my own. In the 1990s I had an angel wing back-pack (I was young) proudly wearing it everywhere, and still have it...somewhere


I think that is the beauty of this. Some will love it, or some will not like it so much. Papertiger, you sound like the person you see wearing one of these bags that makes one change their mind. You think, wow... that bag really looks great on that person. Then you (me) try it and think, why cant I pull off a bag like that?! Pushing the envelope is fantastic. I'd love to see your angel backpack or any that you consider 'pushing the envelope'. How fun. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

Gblb said:


> I think that is the beauty of this. Some will love it, or some will not like it so much. Papertiger, you sound like the person you see wearing one of these bags that makes one change their mind. You think, wow... that bag really looks great on that person. Then you (me) try it and think, why cant I pull off a bag like that?! Pushing the envelope is fantastic. I'd love to see your angel backpack or any that you consider 'pushing the envelope'. How fun. Thank you for sharing.



That's so sweet of you to say *hugs*

If I find it I will be sure and post it on this thread (I don't think it was strictly designer though, probably a niche Japanese label or something). It's _very_ large, white (of corse) flattish, with layers of leather 'feathers' and I had to be carful turning round on public transport incase a whacked someone with it


----------



## Gblb

papertiger said:


> That's so sweet of you to say *hugs*
> 
> If I find it I will be sure and post it on this thread (I don't think it was strictly designer though, probably a niche Japanese label or something). It's _very_ large, white (of corse) flattish, with layers of leather 'feathers' and I had to be carful turning round on public transport incase a whacked someone with it



You're so welcome, but it's true!

It absolutely does not have to be designer! Maybe the title wasn't the best to say 'designer'; the intention was just to laugh, show some different items, and hopefully everyone has a little fun.

Now, I really want to see your backpack! It sounds so whimsy. I have an image in my mind of you trying to manage public transport and not injuring someone in the process. The image would be more complete upon seeing the bag.  Thank you! I really hope you can find it!

I hope others will post theirs too!


----------



## alansgail

Here you go....Andrea Hasler's 'ugly meat bag'.........makes me hungry just looking at it!


----------



## bluturtle

hthrs said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but I think Coach's new line is ridiculous. This is called the Rexy.
> View attachment 3386318


As a biologist who LOVES the t-rex, I have to say...the anatomy on this drawing is just awful. The key fobs (charms?), however, are adorable. If the T-rex was cooler, this would be a must have bag for me, lol.


----------



## remainsilly

alansgail said:


> Here you go....Andrea Hasler's 'ugly meat bag'.........makes me hungry just looking at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386691


Aw. It's meatwad, from aqua teen hunger force.
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTtwa27qBCuR9rjhleTPWk8vPQzHG3jFlWJ8zYvujsAHynWITV2


----------



## Hobbsy

hthrs said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but I think Coach's new line is ridiculous. This is called the Rexy.
> View attachment 3386318


I love the new line. To each his/her own.

I call it collecting!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

hthrs said:


> There is even a matching sweater![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386320



$695 for that? What even ..... I have no words.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Gblb said:


> View attachment 3386120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was discussing with @gail13 the difference in taste in bags my mom and I have. She recently brought over this bag because she thought it was "so cool!" It's now sitting in my home giving me (and I hope you) entertainment.  All I keep thinking is Donald ***** dyed his hair!
> 
> Please post any crazy bags you have seen for a good laugh!



There aren't enough of these  to even come close to how blech that is.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bluturtle said:


> As a biologist who LOVES the t-rex, I have to say...the anatomy on this drawing is just awful. The key fobs (charms?), however, are adorable. If the T-rex was cooler, this would be a must have bag for me, lol.



I said the same thing, i think they missed the mark to have a wonderfully done dinosaur bag and SLG series.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Sparkletastic said:


> And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.
> View attachment 3386449



Let's see .... you could take it to the grocery store and actually put your groceries in it like those plastic baskets stores have! See? Functional.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

alansgail said:


> Here you go....Andrea Hasler's 'ugly meat bag'.........makes me hungry just looking at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386691




Watch out for hungry animals when you wear that!


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Aw. It's meatwad, from aqua teen hunger force.
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTtwa27qBCuR9rjhleTPWk8vPQzHG3jFlWJ8zYvujsAHynWITV2


Bwahhaaahaha! The likeness is remarkable!


----------



## Gblb

alansgail said:


> Here you go....Andrea Hasler's 'ugly meat bag'.........makes me hungry just looking at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386691



I think I almost got sick!  It looks like a brain! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gblb

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3386466
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like something a prison could use-chain gang look?  It's on sale at Nordstrom!



Maybe we could attempt to communicate with aliens while wearing this? I could actually see a beautiful model or celebrity wearing this and make it look amazing...but I could be wrong!


----------



## Gblb

Hobbsy said:


> I love the new line. To each his/her own.
> 
> I call it collecting!



That's what I like, we're all seeing we all have unique tastes, likes and dislikes.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

gail13 said:


> View attachment 3386468
> 
> 
> This looks like Alexander Wang robbed a bank and made off with a bag of loot. It's also on sale at Nordstrom.



And I'm sure you'll run right out and get it. Just good luck making it out of the store without getting arrested.


----------



## Caspin22

hthrs said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but I think Coach's new line is ridiculous. This is called the Rexy.
> View attachment 3386318



I'm in love with this and would carry the hell out of it. I like quirky things. To each his or her own!


----------



## gail13

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> And I'm sure you'll run right out and get it. Just good luck making it out of the store without getting arrested.



Well I wouldn't want to miss out on a 60% off sale!


----------



## Gblb

gail13 said:


> Well I wouldn't want to miss out on a 60% off sale!


Even including the cost of bail?!  One of us will bail you out!  You still might save 60% even with bail included.


----------



## gail13

It feels so good to laugh about fashion and these comments are hilarious.  I'm envisioning taking pics of these bags around town-would love to capture people staring!


----------



## Gblb

Keep them coming! This is hilarious. The idea of actually taking public pics while wearing a different item would be so fun to see others' reactions! Priceless.


----------



## gail13

Just to prove I'm not biased, my beloved Chanel has made a few mis steps along the way.  It's the ultimate workout accessory-one on each arm would work for a circus balancing act.


----------



## alansgail

Perfect gift for the Doctor in your life..........


----------



## Gblb

gail13 said:


> Just to prove I'm not biased, my beloved Chanel has made a few mis steps along the way.  It's the ultimate workout accessory-one on each arm would work for a circus balancing act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386829



You'd get your core in for the day!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

alansgail said:


> Perfect gift for the Doctor in your life..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386835


----------



## Gblb

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Gblb said:


> I don't even know what to say.
> View attachment 3386862



Woof comes to mind. Instead of carrying your dog in your purse, just make your purse a dog.


----------



## Gblb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Woof comes to mind. Instead of carrying your dog in your purse, just make your purse a dog.



Too funny! 
I was thinking did one have a taxidermist turn their dog into a bag?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Gblb said:


> Too funny!
> I was thinking did one have a taxidermist turn their dog into a bag?



It's possible! People are weird these days.


----------



## nncnxx

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Watch out for hungry animals when you wear that!


And the members of PETA


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

nncnxx said:


> And the members of PETA



Yep! Flour everywhere!


----------



## cry4moons

Gblb said:


> I don't even know what to say.
> View attachment 3386862



 OMG, it's a Nano Chih tote, from LV Autumn collection ' 17


----------



## cry4moons

alansgail said:


> Here you go....Andrea Hasler's 'ugly meat bag'.........makes me hungry just looking at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386691



this just looks to me like a tumor, portable tumor...I am afraid it's gonna crawl out and latch to me and I will get a hump


----------



## Sparkletastic

gail13 said:


> Just to prove I'm not biased, my beloved Chanel has made a few mis steps along the way.  It's the ultimate workout accessory-one on each arm would work for a circus balancing act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386829


And I thought the girl bag was the worst Chanel. lol!!  The fact that it looks like a Kardashian is wearing it is just perfect!  


Gblb said:


> I don't even know what to say.
> View attachment 3386862


That is beyond awful. It has feet!!!! (Claws? Paws?)


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Sparkletastic said:


> And I thought the girl bag was the worst Chanel. lol!!  The fact that it looks like a Kardashian is wearing it is just perfect!
> 
> That is beyond awful. It has feet!!!! (Claws? Paws?)



"Bow wow wow, yippie yo yippie yay, bow wow, yippie yo yippie yay ..."


----------



## Gblb

Sparkletastic said:


> And I thought the girl bag was the worst Chanel. lol!!  The fact that it looks like a Kardashian is wearing it is just perfect!
> 
> That is beyond awful. It has feet!!!! (Claws? Paws?)


Paws?! The eyes get me the most!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gail13 said:


> Just to prove I'm not biased, my beloved Chanel has made a few mis steps along the way.  It's the ultimate workout accessory-one on each arm would work for a circus balancing act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386829



why? honestly, that is all i got.


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Perfect gift for the Doctor in your life..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386835



LOL... wow. Talk about taking a chill pill ..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Gblb said:


> I don't even know what to say.
> View attachment 3386862



Oh, no just no. I won't even comment what that reminds me of..


----------



## alansgail

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL... wow. Talk about taking a chill pill ..


----------



## Manchoo78

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> "Bow wow wow, yippie yo yippie yay, bow wow, yippie yo yippie yay ..."



I'm impressed that you were able to spell this out! Lol lol... Now I got this song stuck in my head [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Gblb

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, no just no. I won't even comment what that reminds me of..


Please do!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

gail13 said:


> Just to prove I'm not biased, my beloved Chanel has made a few mis steps along the way.  It's the ultimate workout accessory-one on each arm would work for a circus balancing act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386829



A bag and a hula hoop all in one.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Manchoo78 said:


> I'm impressed that you were able to spell this out! Lol lol... Now I got this song stuck in my head [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Thanks! But sorry for the earworm.


----------



## soramillay

I suppose it's not the Birkin's fault but Kanye's "art commission" gift to Kim is just hideous to me. Hey, I do like modern art and took a few art history modules in college, but this painting... Eurghhh. I would take North's doodles any day over this.


----------



## Gblb

soramillay said:


> I suppose it's not the Birkin's fault but Kanye's "art commission" gift to Kim is just hideous to me. Hey, I do like modern art and took a few art history modules in college, but this painting... Eurghhh. I would take North's doodles any day over this.



I agree with you 100%! This is not "art" to me.  Thank you for posting this!


----------



## tulipfield

HesitantShopper said:


> That leaves me speechless and can you imagine when it started to shed?? a half bald bag... fascinating. My animals would literately think these were alive and go berserk.



I had a bag out with one of the "hairy" Tchi Tchi Doll charms and my friend's yorkie growled at it. XD


----------



## Sparkletastic

That bag is disturbing!!  I'd expect it to be sold on one of the levels in Dante's Hell.


----------



## alansgail

Sparkletastic said:


> That bag is disturbing!!  I'd expect it to be sold on one of the levels in Dante's Hell.


Agree! Probably the bottom level......disturbing is the perfect word for it.


----------



## gail13

soramillay said:


> I suppose it's not the Birkin's fault but Kanye's "art commission" gift to Kim is just hideous to me. Hey, I do like modern art and took a few art history modules in college, but this painting... Eurghhh. I would take North's doodles any day over this.



I know which is Kim and which is Kanye but who are the others aliens?


----------



## cry4moons

gail13 said:


> I know which is Kim and which is Kanye but who are the others aliens?



LOL


----------



## Summerfriend

soramillay said:


> I suppose it's not the Birkin's fault but Kanye's "art commission" gift to Kim is just hideous to me. Hey, I do like modern art and took a few art history modules in college, but this painting... Eurghhh. I would take North's doodles any day over this.



THIS IS A TRAVESTY. The fact that someone did this to leather - and to a Birkin!!! - *grabs smelling salts*

I swear, each one on this thread is worse than the last! That doggie LV will be making an appearance in my nightmares.


----------



## Gblb

Summerfriend said:


> THIS IS A TRAVESTY. The fact that someone did this to leather - and to a Birkin!!! - *grabs smelling salts*
> 
> I swear, each one on this thread is worse than the last! That doggie LV will be making an appearance in my nightmares.


It's true, some one cannot get out of ones mind! The Birkin is a travesty!


----------



## Gblb

Thank you for all your posts! I hope we can find some more to share. This thread has been very fun to watch and partake in. You all have been amazing!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Summerfriend said:


> THIS IS A TRAVESTY. The fact that someone did this to leather - and to a Birkin!!! - *grabs smelling salts*
> 
> I swear, each one on this thread is worse than the last! That doggie LV will be making an appearance in my nightmares.


I agree this is the most hilarious thread glad i have found it


----------



## hthrs

The Louis Vuitton New Age Traveler backpack! Only $54,000.


----------



## Gblb

hthrs said:


> The Louis Vuitton New Age Traveler backpack! Only $54,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390496


Thank you! I do not know what to say...I'm actually at a loss for words...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

hthrs said:


> The Louis Vuitton New Age Traveler backpack! Only $54,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390496



This is the perfect accessory for those with more money than sense ... not to mention it clashes heavily with that dress.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gblb said:


> I don't even know what to say.
> View attachment 3386862



This piece is called "Excess Baggage” by artist Meryl Smith


----------



## Sophie-Rose

In case you want to rock the DHL delivery guy look!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Louis Vuitton Tribute Patchwork has always baffled me!!!!


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3390743
> 
> In case you want to rock the DHL delivery guy look!


Maybe I can rob the shirt off the DHL delivery person and save a few euros?!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gblb said:


> Maybe I can rob the shirt off the DHL deliver person and save a few euros?!



Fear not, DHL sells them online for a mere $6,50!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3390744
> 
> 
> The Louis Vuitton Tribute Patchwork has always baffled me!!!!



Good lord.... There's more than one design!!


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> Fear not, DHL sells them online for a mere $6,50!
> View attachment 3390774


 thank you! I can be fashionable and yet at a piratical price! wait, we have to order more than 500 to get that price! Bulk order for tPF members?!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

For the DIY enthusiast 



Obviously not actually designer but still funny!!


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> This piece is called "Excess Baggage” by artist Meryl Smith


I did not realize the chihuahua inspired bag was also done by Meryl Smith too.


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> For the DIY enthusiast
> View attachment 3390784
> 
> 
> Obviously not actually designer but still funny!!


This one is really funny!


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> Good lord.... There's more than one design!!
> View attachment 3390780



There is more than one! Which would you rather?!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> For the DIY enthusiast
> View attachment 3390784
> 
> 
> Obviously not actually designer but still funny!!



Even more DIY options!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gblb said:


> There is more than one! Which would you rather?!



It's hard to say which one is worse!!


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> Even more DIY options!!!
> 
> View attachment 3390798



Actually, this is rather creative. It has grommets, leather (possibly) in the strap and a large CC like lock similar to vintage pieces. These "bags" could  actually be interesting if the paper bag wouldn't break! It's a lot cheaper than letting your child draw on a Hermes. 

Keep them coming! These are too good!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Kelly Osborne's 'decorated' birkin....


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nene Leakes 'improved' Birkin...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

graffiti’d Birkin courtesy of street-art duo Mint & Serf


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bedazzled Birkin anyone?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Crazy Shoes...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The LV looks even worn being worn...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LV Fight Club...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel Sport Club









And of course.... Chanel Weights!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel Bike


----------



## Sophie-Rose

gifts for the avid skier


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel Boat hahaha


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Surfing in heels...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel Guitar


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Designer Cycling Club


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> The LV looks even worn being worn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390933


My imagination could not even summon up how this might look on....it is worse worn.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Take-Away Chanel


----------



## Jaellexo

Sparkletastic said:


> And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.
> View attachment 3386449



I saw that bag a year or two ago and was like "a Chanel shopping cart?!?! For what??!? " [emoji23]


----------



## lenarmc

Not going to lie, the basketball player in me REALLY wants that Chanel basketball.


----------



## soramillay

I actually think that LV fight club set is very cool, haha. And I like all the designer bikes, although they will be stolen in one hot nanosecond if you even take your eyes off them.


----------



## soramillay

Sophie-Rose said:


> graffiti’d Birkin courtesy of street-art duo Mint & Serf
> View attachment 3390843



I live in a city with a lot of amazing and provocative graffiti art. This looks like the street artists taking the p---- at  whomever commisioned it. Which is what I suspect about a lot of these artists that are asked to festoon these ultimate objects of luxury...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Sophie-Rose said:


> Surfing in heels...
> View attachment 3390949



That was my plan this afternoon. Don't even have to change out of my church clothes.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Sophie-Rose said:


> Designer Cycling Club
> View attachment 3390951
> 
> View attachment 3390952
> 
> View attachment 3390953
> View attachment 3390954



The green bike is actually really pretty and tasteful.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Jaellexo said:


> I saw that bag a year or two ago and was like "a Chanel shopping cart?!?! For what??!? " [emoji23]



Shopping, of course! That's what you take next time you go to the Chanel boutique, especially if you're planning on buying multiple items. You just pop 'em in your Chanel shopping basket! It's all tres chic.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> The green bike is actually really pretty and tasteful.



I have to admit I like the bikes too... Just not the price!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Sophie-Rose said:


> I have to admit I like the bikes too... Just not the price!!!



How much are they? The other ones are hideous to me, but I love the color and design of the green one. Very understated and feminine. The thing would be riding it. I haven't ridden a bike since I got my driver's license almost 33 years ago! But I guess they say you never forget how.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> How much are they? The other ones are hideous to me, but I love the color and design of the green one. Very understated and feminine.



 My bike looks like the green one! It's a Johnny Loco - a lot cheaper than the green designer one!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sophie-Rose said:


> The LV looks even worn being worn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390933



[emoji23] I expect nothing less from Beyoncé. And she looks really proud!

This thread is ahmess


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] I expect nothing less from Beyoncé. And she looks really proud!
> 
> This thread is ahmess



A bit OT briefly: I'm so glad to see someone else who thinks Beyonce isn't all that. I actually liked her when she was in Destiny's Child, but now?  I think her husband ruined her. 

OK, back to our regularly scheduled gigglesnorts.


----------



## meowmix318

How abouta Dolce & Gabbana fridge? http://www.vogue.com/13423593/dolce-and-gabbana-designer-smeg-refrigerator/

Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gblb

The green bike is definitely pretty. I like the Chanel one too. Although I do not know the price, I imagine that one could have some of these features added to a similar bike for a fraction of the cost.



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> How much are they? The other ones are hideous to me, but I love the color and design of the green one. Very understated and feminine. The thing would be riding it. I haven't ridden a bike since I got my driver's license almost 33 years ago! But I guess they say you never forget how.






Sophie-Rose said:


> My bike looks like the green one! It's a Johnny Loco - a lot cheaper than the green designer one!!!!



The Johhny Loco bikes are really nice.


----------



## Gblb

meowmix318 said:


> How abouta Dolce & Gabbana fridge? http://www.vogue.com/13423593/dolce-and-gabbana-designer-smeg-refrigerator/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app



The cost of the higher end model is almost 35,000 USD!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

meowmix318 said:


> How abouta Dolce & Gabbana fridge? http://www.vogue.com/13423593/dolce-and-gabbana-designer-smeg-refrigerator/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow! That's quite something!!!!
A great work of art... But why a fridge??! WTF?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

meowmix318 said:


> How abouta Dolce & Gabbana fridge? http://www.vogue.com/13423593/dolce-and-gabbana-designer-smeg-refrigerator/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app



I love those fridges, if money wasn't a concern, I'd get one of those!


----------



## GhstDreamer

From the purseblog 2005 entry by Megs: A Gucci log carrier.







It has suede interior! lol

I love Gucci but really who needs a Gucci log carrier? I used to live in a house with a natural fireplace and no one carried logs using a designer carrier. We just used some super strong canvas carriers purchased from LL Bean. Cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ hahahahahaha


----------



## meowmix318

Gblb said:


> The cost of the higher end model is almost 35,000 USD!





Sophie-Rose said:


> Wow! That's quite something!!!!
> A great work of art... But why a fridge??! WTF?!





dangerouscurves said:


> I love those fridges, if money wasn't a concern, I'd get one of those!


And get the matching bag to go with your new fridge. lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

meowmix318 said:


> And get the matching bag to go with your new fridge. lol.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tickedoffchick

I still can't get these out of my mind, from Celine's 2012 or 2013 shoe line:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

meowmix318 said:


> How abouta Dolce & Gabbana fridge? http://www.vogue.com/13423593/dolce-and-gabbana-designer-smeg-refrigerator/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app



What the ...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

tickedoffchick said:


> I still can't get these out of my mind, from Celine's 2012 or 2013 shoe line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392037



The foot one ... OMG ...


----------



## gail13

I would like one of the fridge's too.  It would work well to hold Champagne in my handbag room.


----------



## Gblb

tickedoffchick said:


> I still can't get these out of my mind, from Celine's 2012 or 2013 shoe line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392037


When you can't get a pedicure in time....


----------



## Gblb

I couldn't resist.


----------



## meowmix318

tickedoffchick said:


> I still can't get these out of my mind, from Celine's 2012 or 2013 shoe line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392037


Lol I guess I will never need to get a pedicure with that one shoe


----------



## Gblb

One more....


----------



## LoverField

Please don't hate me.  I found these on Pinterest


----------



## LoverField

One more


----------



## dangerouscurves

tickedoffchick said:


> I still can't get these out of my mind, from Celine's 2012 or 2013 shoe line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392037



[emoji23] Those are Celine? Who would've thought!


----------



## dangerouscurves

LoverField said:


> Please don't hate me.  I found these on Pinterest



No. 3 bag looks like Kim K's behind.


----------



## Gblb

LoverField said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393515


For the silence of the lambs enthusiast....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> This piece is called "Excess Baggage” by artist Meryl Smith



Aptly named, alright.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3390744
> 
> 
> The Louis Vuitton Tribute Patchwork has always baffled me!!!!



Odd piece, almost looks like big purse swallowed little purses..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> For the DIY enthusiast
> View attachment 3390784
> 
> 
> Obviously not actually designer but still funny!!


 somebody is clever!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> Crazy Shoes...
> 
> View attachment 3390849
> 
> View attachment 3390850
> 
> View attachment 3390851



OMG! the cats would be glued to your feet! dust bunny couture.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chanel Bike
> View attachment 3390944
> 
> View attachment 3390945



The bike is kinda cute, the overly logo'd everything else is a bit much, what's next, TP??


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> Surfing in heels...
> View attachment 3390949



Of coarse! is that not how it's done..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> Designer Cycling Club
> View attachment 3390951
> 
> View attachment 3390952
> 
> View attachment 3390953
> View attachment 3390954



The green one and the first one aren't bad, the pelt of the animal on the back of the one is a no.. and the heavy, busy print.. hurts my eyes on the last.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sophie-Rose said:


> Take-Away Chanel
> View attachment 3390969



Take away is the correct sentiment.  Actually the concept is cute, doesn't Kate Spade do one? but at Chanel prices, big fat NO.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soramillay said:


> I actually think that LV fight club set is very cool, haha. And I like all the designer bikes, although they will be stolen in one hot nanosecond if you even take your eyes off them.



Oh, heck i bet someone would _knock _you off to get one! cannot even imagine the prices on some of those.


----------



## HesitantShopper

GhstDreamer said:


> From the purseblog 2005 entry by Megs: A Gucci log carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has suede interior! lol
> 
> I love Gucci but really who needs a Gucci log carrier? I used to live in a house with a natural fireplace and no one carried logs using a designer carrier. We just used some super strong canvas carriers purchased from LL Bean. Cheap and gets the job done.



I live in a home with a wood stove, i often just use my arms.. free and always there.  This must be one of those ... 'for those who have everything...' may we present a designer log carrier...


----------



## HesitantShopper

tickedoffchick said:


> I still can't get these out of my mind, from Celine's 2012 or 2013 shoe line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392037



The upscale fuzzy slipper... and let's not forget when one wants mannequin feet look..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Gblb said:


> I couldn't resist.



Perfect for a forest walk, that'll really bring out the wildlife.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LoverField said:


> Please don't hate me.  I found these on Pinterest


----------



## Gblb

LoverField said:


> Please don't hate me.  I found these on Pinterest


The one bag (second on the right) looks like it's related to the gaultier bag!


----------



## anthrosphere

LoverField said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393515


That is terrifying!! Although... it would be fun to carry this on Halloween night if you're dressing up as some deranged serial killer from a horror movie. XD


----------



## mary79

May I present a bag currently available:

http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...27&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_1824_2_


----------



## mary79

Also this monstrosity. I don't mind novelty bags as long as they are cut and not so ugly...

http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...79&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_1934_2_


----------



## mary79

One more. Try to match this with your shoes! Haha

http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...29&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_2036_1_


----------



## Gblb

mary79 said:


> May I present a bag currently available:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...27&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_1824_2_





mary79 said:


> One more. Try to match this with your shoes! Haha
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...29&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_2036_1_





mary79 said:


> One more. Try to match this with your shoes! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> mary79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also this monstrosity. I don't mind novelty bags as long as they are cut and not so ugly...
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...79&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_1934_2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all great! I'd really love to see one wearing one of these in real life. My guess is one would have to have a lot of confidence to pull off. Thank you for posting!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ksuromax

this thread is hilarious!  
thank you for a good laugh and here's my contribution
Are you ready for the summer?


----------



## ksuromax

Chanel Cruise Collection 2015, 10k$ "Dubai By Night"


----------



## Kitty157

This thread is hilarious!!! The Celine painted toe shoes was too much.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I think these are fugly men backpack from LV.


----------



## calflu

Chanel's Dallas collection 

This is just one of the WTH pieces in that collection


----------



## MrGoyard

ksuromax said:


> this thread is hilarious!
> thank you for a good laugh and here's my contribution
> Are you ready for the summer?


 Those are hilarious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## calflu

gail13 said:


> Just to prove I'm not biased, my beloved Chanel has made a few mis steps along the way.  It's the ultimate workout accessory-one on each arm would work for a circus balancing act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386829



Chanel has more than one mis steps....IMO the whole Paris Dallas collection is a disaster


----------



## Gblb

ksuromax said:


> this thread is hilarious!
> thank you for a good laugh and here's my contribution
> Are you ready for the summer?


 You never know when you need heels or to swim away real fast! These are hilarious! Seriously, why would one need these?!


----------



## Valentine2014

Gblb said:


> I can't even begin to think what to do with this! What would one do with it irl?! Because it's Chanel, I'd be afraid to use it! I'm sure someone would have a use for it. [emoji2]


I think I saw a TPFer posting her pics with it. She used it to put her Easter eggs.

http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/815797/

Here's the pic:


----------



## Gblb

calflu said:


> Chanel's Dallas collection
> 
> This is just one of the WTH pieces in that collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401976


Saddle bag?


----------



## gail13

calflu said:


> Chanel has more than one mis steps....IMO the whole Paris Dallas collection is a disaster



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## gail13

ksuromax said:


> Chanel Cruise Collection 2015, 10k$ "Dubai By Night"



This could work really well as a flask



calflu said:


> Chanel's Dallas collection
> 
> This is just one of the WTH pieces in that collection
> 
> This looks like an elephant face to me or maybe it's an owl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401976


----------



## ksuromax

Gblb said:


> You never know when you need heels or to swim away real fast! These are hilarious! Seriously, why would one need these?!


No clue! But i'm dying to see them worn on someone... 
If someone was sick enough to create/produce these, someone must be equally sick to wear them... lol


----------



## meowmix318

ksuromax said:


> this thread is hilarious!
> thank you for a good laugh and here's my contribution
> Are you ready for the summer?


Lol, is this for real?


----------



## ksuromax

meowmix318 said:


> Lol, is this for real?


these shoes were created by Belgian artist *Paul Schietekat* for an exhibit in 2006
http://www.hightideheels.be/Leer 2.html


----------



## remainsilly

Here's mulberry's latest train wreck:
http://www.mulberry.com/shop/women/coming-soon/winsley-dark-red-curly-shearling-tartan
When the cat vomits up chewed mice, glue them to a bag.
And call it "tartan."


----------



## ksuromax

remainsilly said:


> Here's mulberry's latest train wreck:
> http://www.mulberry.com/shop/women/coming-soon/winsley-dark-red-curly-shearling-tartan
> When the cat vomits up chewed mice, glue them to a bag.
> And call it "tartan."


Oh! My! God!!!!!! LOL  ditto!


----------



## ksuromax

Horror movie in action from Stella McCartney


----------



## south-of-france




----------



## ksuromax

south-of-france said:


> View attachment 3403221


Holy cookies!! Looks like a bad washing powder ad....


----------



## dangerouscurves

ksuromax said:


> Horror movie in action from Stella McCartney



I actually like these shoulder bags. (Ducking her self out).


----------



## MrGoyard

south-of-france said:


> View attachment 3403221


 Oh yes, Moschino! I never get the Moschino collections, I find them atrocious and trashy.


----------



## MrGoyard

ksuromax said:


> Horror movie in action from Stella McCartney


----------



## hiddencharms

this pouty beauty from farfetch
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...storeid=9788&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_590_2_


----------



## Pinksweater

hiddencharms said:


> this pouty beauty from farfetch
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...storeid=9788&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_590_2_
> 
> Can you imagine seeing this in the dark?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> this thread is hilarious!
> thank you for a good laugh and here's my contribution
> Are you ready for the summer?


Those flipper shoes tho.... 


hiddencharms said:


> this pouty beauty from farfetch
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...storeid=9788&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_590_2_
> 
> View attachment 3410703


Ack!  Something about that bag is disturbing in a psycho carniva! clown robot kind of way!


----------



## nicole0612

LoverField said:


> Please don't hate me.  I found these on Pinterest



Or you can get the Chanel version of the butt bag!


----------



## barbee

hiddencharms said:


> this pouty beauty from farfetch
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...storeid=9788&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_590_2_
> 
> View attachment 3410703


This bag is mesmerizing me---but not in a good way.  I keep looking at it, though.


----------



## Gblb

If the bag was stategically placed, it could definitely startle one in the dark. There's something about this bag, you can't stop looking at it, and yet on another level disturbing.


----------



## meowmix318

Gblb said:


> If the bag was stategically placed, it could definitely startle one in the dark. There's something about this bag, you can't stop looking at it, and yet on another level disturbing.


Agreed


----------



## BleuSaphir

south-of-france said:


> View attachment 3403221


This had me LOL...I think these parody from Moschino are hilarious!


----------



## misskris03

I like the stella mccartney bags with the "superheroes". They remind me of lucha masks.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5d/Lucha_Masks.jpg


----------



## nicole0612

calflu said:


> Chanel has more than one mis steps....IMO the whole Paris Dallas collection is a disaster





gail13 said:


> I couldn't agree more.





Gblb said:


> Saddle bag?



I actually like some of the Boys from that collection (and have one of the less crazy ones). That saddle elephant monstrosity bag is terrible though!


----------



## papertiger

I'm actually surprised there aren't more Guccis on this thread, some of AM's creations are sailing closer and closer to the joke mark IMHO. 

You know I  my Gucci but who let the plexiglass Cat bag in store? The Gucci cat-flap should have been nailed shut before that drawing went to production (and yes it's supposed to be for an adult). 




On the other hand, _this_ is a child's bag (below) that I'm having a hard time not buying for myself due to the low price tag and the 'David Bowie eyes'. I don't know why I like it so much *shrugs*. Someone talk me out of it, I'm already regressing into cute charm-world with Hermes rosettes, Rodeo horses and Burberry teddies


----------



## Gblb

papertiger said:


> I'm actually surprised there aren't more Guccis on this thread, some of AM's creations are sailing closer and closer to the joke mark IMHO.
> 
> You know I  my Gucci but who let the plexiglass Cat bag in store? The Gucci cat-flap should have been nailed shut before that drawing went to production (and yes it's supposed to be for an adult).
> 
> View attachment 3414893
> 
> 
> On the other hand, _this_ is a child's bag (below) that I'm having a hard time not buying for myself due to the low price tag and the 'David Bowie eyes'. I don't know why I like it so much *shrugs*. Someone talk me out of it, I'm already regressing into cute charm-world with Hermes rosettes, Rodeo horses and Burberry teddies
> 
> View attachment 3414900



I think if you like this bag and it reminds you of a celebrity or person you're passionate about, why not buy it? It does not matter that it is a child's bag. You like it because it has personal meaning to you. If it makes you happy, I think you should go for it! Don't worry about your other regressions either, you've got to love each piece (and it sounds like you do) and rock the pieces you enjoy. Who cares what anyone else might think?


----------



## papertiger

Gblb said:


> I think if you like this bag and it reminds you of a celebrity or person you're passionate about, why not buy it? It does not matter that it is a child's bag. You like it because it has personal meaning to you. If it makes you happy, I think you should go for it! Don't worry about your other regressions either, you've got to love each piece (and it sounds like you do) and rock the pieces you enjoy. Who cares what anyone else might think?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

More here
http://fashionista.com/2016/03/best...6b71ab0012661&pid=lemaire20clp20rf16201617jpg


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Gblb

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3415571


I may be in the minority, but I like this bag. I would never buy it as it does not look functional. I just love to read and love books in general....so this bag appeals to me.


----------



## calflu

Gblb said:


> Saddle bag?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Every time I see this bag it always reminds me of an owl!!!


----------



## calflu

gail13 said:


> I couldn't agree more.



I wonder where most pieces from that collection are right now!!! I bet most are not sold!!!!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Just plain creepy. See below...


----------



## Purse FanGirl




----------



## Gblb

calflu said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Every time I see this bag it always reminds me of an owl!!!


Now that I look at it I do see the owl! The pasty/tassel eyes really throw me.


----------



## Gblb

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3415698


I see you.


----------



## lenarmc

Not going to lie but the book lover in me would buy that bag just to display.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3415571



Love this bag! Don't know whether it can carry much of anything but it's definitely a statement piece to have around!


----------



## Shelby33

GhstDreamer said:


> Love this bag! Don't know whether it can carry much of anything but it's definitely a statement piece to have around!


Yes I would have it in my house, it is cute but wouldn't carry it. I don't think.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Chanel


----------



## Shelby33

I'm so sorry for the double posts, and I can't figure out how to edit-sorry!!
..... OK figured it out...


----------



## meowmix318

Gblb said:


> I may be in the minority, but I like this bag. I would never buy it as it does not look functional. I just love to read and love books in general....so this bag appeals to me.



I agree, I thought this bag was cute


----------



## hiddencharms

This Maison Margiela bag that literally looks like you pulled out the inner lining...
Interesting.....





http://www.farfetch.com/us/us/shopp...qbt=&source=&gclid=CISzyq_jhM4CFQOVaAodMQgJzQ


----------



## Shelby33

It reminds me of the Christian Dior bag I just posted, I guess the bags supposed to look like it's hanging open and this one looks almost inside-out.


----------



## tulipfield

Shelby33 said:


> Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415800
> View attachment 3415801



I like the spool.  Not for everyday use, of course.


----------



## barbee

This is the best thread to either make me laugh...or cringe!


----------



## nicole0612

This bag looks more cool in the runway shots, but I just doing a google image search for another bag and saw this and thought, "That looks exactly like a roll of toilet paper."


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This is what my bathroom has been missing!!! A Chanel toilet roll holder!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaellexo

So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jaellexo said:


> So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434584



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It looks like like a face!


----------



## nicole0612

Jaellexo said:


> So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434584





dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It looks like like a face!



Looks like the Hermes Mangeoire (feed bag)!


----------



## lenarmc

Jaellexo said:


> So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434584



This bag is a limited edition LV Icons Collection. The creative director, Rei Kawakubo, of Commes de Garçon designed it. I remembered seeing it in the LV boutique. There's actually an insert for it so that your things don't fall out. There are some crazy handbags from that collection.


----------



## meowmix318

This is just hideous http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/junya...personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BROWN/ GRN/ YLW even if this was 100% off I would not get it.


----------



## Mariapia

meowmix318 said:


> This is just hideous http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/junya-watanabe-print-lawn-shirt/4303763?origin=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BROWN/ GRN/ YLW even if this was 100% off I would not get it.


I wouldn't either!


----------



## Gblb

Jaellexo said:


> So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434584



Recently watched Little Shop of Horrors and upon seeing this bag think, "Feed me, Seymore!"


----------



## Gblb

Thoughts on the LV Explorer?


----------



## Summerfriend

Jaellexo said:


> So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434584



WHUT. I can't even look. My eyes!!


----------



## Gblb

These Louis Vuitton booties seem to fit with the theme of the thread. Pair with a furry bag and make fashion statement.


----------



## meowmix318

Gblb said:


> These Louis Vuitton booties seem to fit with the theme of the thread. Pair with a furry bag and make fashion statement.



Lol looks like a dog with a pink collar


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Every time I open this thread...


----------



## Gblb

meowmix318 said:


> Lol looks like a dog with a pink collar



The tip of the shoe does look like a nose is peeking out....


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> Every time I open this thread...
> 
> View attachment 3439751



You made me laugh so hard. I think this should be the official picture of the thread; it's truly perfect!


----------



## tulipfield

Gblb said:


> These Louis Vuitton booties seem to fit with the theme of the thread. Pair with a furry bag and make fashion statement.



Is it wrong that I think these look so comfortable? [emoji23]


----------



## tulipfield

Gblb said:


> View attachment 3438684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the LV Explorer?



It doesn't look like it's worth whatever the price is, that's for sure.


----------



## Pessie

Jaellexo said:


> So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434584


Great for Halloween


----------



## Gblb

tulipfield said:


> Is it wrong that I think these look so comfortable? [emoji23]


Not at all!


----------



## Annabel Lee

papertiger said:


> View attachment 3414893
> 
> 
> On the other hand, _this_ is a child's bag (below) that I'm having a hard time not buying for myself due to the low price tag and the 'David Bowie eyes'. I don't know why I like it so much *shrugs*. Someone talk me out of it, I'm already regressing into cute charm-world with Hermes rosettes, Rodeo horses and Burberry teddies
> 
> View attachment 3414900



I'm not going to be any help, because I absolutely love it. The bag is just so charming.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3415571



Add me to those who love this bag. I love books and would absolutely buy this AND wear it if I could justify the price!


----------



## ironic568

LMAO, this has got to be tPF's most hilarious thread. Never knew I could  and experience shivers of horror at the same time.


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3415571



This one is actually really cute and unique. I would carry it, too. I love the daisy charm on the clasp!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sophie-Rose said:


> Every time I open this thread...
> 
> View attachment 3439751


LOL!  And, extra points for the Star Trek reference!


----------



## anthrosphere

I believe this bag deserves a spot in this thread. Marc Jacobs Wingman charm tote. Floppy little bag covered in tacky little charms on the front and costs $630 to $900. All made in China. I've seen this bag in person before and it was hideous. Looked like an art project. Definitely worth less than $200 at most.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ it could have been nice without the charms...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ it could have been nice without the charms...



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## meowmix318

anthrosphere said:


> I believe this bag deserves a spot in this thread. Marc Jacobs Wingman charm tote. Floppy little bag covered in tacky little charms on the front and costs $630 to $900. All made in China. I've seen this bag in person before and it was hideous. Looked like an art project. Definitely worth less than $200 at most.
> 
> View attachment 3449928


Reminds me of a kid pinning all kinds of charms on mommy's bag or something


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## Jaellexo

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3451978
> 
> 
> I just leave this here....



I saw these yesterday!!!! I can buy a pair of canvas shoes like that and rough em up myself for $15 [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Absolutely ridiculous! 
It must be some kind of marketing/PR stunt...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Notice the careful application of the duct tape... True craftsmanship!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3451978
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here....



The most shocking part is that 3 of the sizes are sold out!


----------



## meowmix318

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3451990
> 
> 
> Notice the careful application of the duct tape... True craftsmanship!!!



Lol why not? It's designer so it just has to be good


----------



## Gblb

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3451978
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here....



Does anyone else keep old sneakers around for odd jobs around the house? Add duct tape to your old and worn pair and voila you have a designer pair of sneaks.


----------



## dangerouscurves

nicole0612 said:


> The most shocking part is that 3 of the sizes are sold out!



[emoji33] Whoever bought them are idiots!!!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3451990
> 
> 
> Notice the careful application of the duct tape... True craftsmanship!!!



For the life of me I will never understand Golden Goose. I love sneakers and own like some 50-60 pair and I keep them clean and new looking. I don't understand purposely buying raggedy shoes.


----------



## lenarmc

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji33] Whoever bought them are idiots!!!



A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Pessie

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3451978
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here....


I'm genuinely shocked.  I don't know what it says about fashion or trends, irony or whatever, but it gives me pause I must say.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## HotRedBag

Golden Goose looks like some Kanye West clothing line product.


----------



## nicole0612

I was looking for something else and accidentally found this fur-bag.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I was looking for something else and accidentally found this fur-bag.
> 
> View attachment 3454811
> 
> View attachment 3454812



I don't understand...especially the back view. It looks like it has a tail coming out...or maybe someone's cat is bursting out the side of the bag!


----------



## ksuromax

nicole0612 said:


> I don't understand...especially the back view. It looks like it has a tail coming out...or maybe someone's cat is bursting out the side of the bag!


Or got sewn in accidentally....


----------



## jax818

Gblb said:


> These Louis Vuitton booties seem to fit with the theme of the thread. Pair with a furry bag and make fashion statement.



I seriously thought that was a dog at first! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

ksuromax said:


> Or got sewn in accidentally....



Haha exactly!!


----------



## madamefifi

I have lost any desire to own a Celine bag, but I am inexplicably sleepy now.



Jil Sander, bringing "Salem Witch Trials" back. 

Gucci. Hahahaha, no. Never understood open-faced boots, never will.


----------



## LoveLaVie

This thread totally boost up my design/fashion confidence . LOL  

Thanks for posting  !  ;D


----------



## misskris03

nicole0612 said:


> The most shocking part is that 3 of the sizes are sold out!



Hahaha! That's ridiculous.


----------



## Jaellexo

Alright so yeah


----------



## sonaturallyme

Jaellexo said:


> Alright so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467835
> View attachment 3467836


Yes!! I wanted to post these here but couldn't remember where I saw them. These have to be the WORST shoes I've ever seen. Walking around with Chewbacca on your feet for $1800. Epic FAIL!!


----------



## meowmix318

Jaellexo said:


> Alright so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467835
> View attachment 3467836



Gucci made this? What a shame


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Jaellexo said:


> Alright so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467835
> View attachment 3467836



The middle set of shoes reminds me the shoes worn by the witches in the movie adaptation of the The Witches by Roald Dahl! The pillow bag does look really comfy for those long haul flights, but the actual design of the bag doesn't really bother me, I find it an interesting concept - however the price of something like that irks me though! 



Jaellexo said:


> Alright so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467835
> View attachment 3467836



PETA should get their hands on these! Gucci is amputating Chewbacca's feet and selling them!


----------



## Luvbolide

Jaellexo said:


> Alright so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467835
> View attachment 3467836





Thank you for posting this pic - it truly made me LOL...it looks Cousin It and his twin brother...


----------



## ironic568

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3451978
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here....


I used to make those all the time when younger


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I was looking for something else and accidentally found this fur-bag.
> 
> View attachment 3454811
> 
> View attachment 3454812





Jaellexo said:


> Alright so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467835
> View attachment 3467836


----------



## Gblb

The thread needs a bump. 

Pelts from your husband, BF, family members recent hunting trip made into a bag?


----------



## Gblb

One more addition.


----------



## Gblb

For when your collection is complete.


----------



## historygal

Following.  This thread is hilarious!


----------



## historygal

You need to wear the correct shoes when you shop at Lowes and Home Depot


----------



## Pessie

Gblb said:


> View attachment 3506455
> 
> The thread needs a bump.
> 
> Pelts from your husband, BF, family members recent hunting trip made into a bag?


Probably walks itself home if it gets too heavy for its lucky owner to carry


----------



## Gblb

historygal said:


> You need to wear the correct shoes when you shop at Lowes and Home Depot
> View attachment 3506474


These are hilarious! I can only imagine the looks one might receive if worn to Lowes or HD. But, they're on sale!


----------



## Gblb

Pessie said:


> Probably walks itself home if it gets too heavy for its lucky owner to carry



For some reason the shape of the bag reminds me of an elephant!


----------



## Pessie

Gblb said:


> For some reason the shape of the bag reminds me of an elephant!


Ha ha!  You're right it does


----------



## Sophie-Rose

historygal said:


> You need to wear the correct shoes when you shop at Lowes and Home Depot
> View attachment 3506474



I would never wear them, but I do think they are a funny/interesting design!


----------



## ksuromax

Always check what footwear your driver has on....


----------



## nicole0612

ksuromax said:


> Always check what footwear your driver has on....



This is the best one so far! The designer must have been extremely high and laughing their a** off when this idea came about.


----------



## dangerouscurves

nicole0612 said:


> This is the best one so far! The designer must have been extremely high and laughing their a** off when this idea came about.



And he'll laugh more when people actually buy them!


----------



## ksuromax

morning after Halloween


----------



## nicole0612

ksuromax said:


> morning after Halloween



I guess the one on the left is channeling the autumn scarecrow!


----------



## mgwonline

I love this thread!


----------



## ksuromax

That was exactly the moment when I though WTH??? 
Seriously? Nothing else left to design???


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> That was exactly the moment when I though WTH???
> Seriously? Nothing else left to design???


 Worlds gone bonkers


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???! 

WTF is this!!??


----------



## EGBDF

This thread is so bad...I love it!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Do you ever get the feeling the fashion industry is f---ing with us?


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> That was exactly the moment when I though WTH???
> Seriously? Nothing else left to design???


 !!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3643568
> 
> 
> Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???!
> 
> WTF is this!!??


----------



## blktauna

dangerouscurves said:


> And he'll laugh more when people actually buy them!


lol yeah laugh all the way to the bank!


----------



## nicole0612

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3643568
> 
> 
> Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???!
> 
> WTF is this!!??



That reminds me of very similar Prada boots from years ago! They were red Mary Janes with knee high flesh-colored "legs".


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> That reminds me of very similar Prada boots from years ago! They were red Mary Janes with knee high flesh-colored "legs".







LOL caption on second photo, "Prada pushes the prosthetic leg look"


----------



## meowmix318

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3644662
> 
> View attachment 3644663
> 
> LOL caption on second photo, "Prada pushes the prosthetic leg look"


Lol. Interesting to see this on a person with a darker color leg lol


----------



## nicole0612

meowmix318 said:


> Lol. Interesting to see this on a person with a darker color leg lol



My thoughts exactly!
Actually, I think it would look better on someone with a different leg color than the boots... It would HAVE to!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3643568
> 
> 
> Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???!
> 
> WTF is this!!??


OMG!! My daughter pulled these up online to show me and I couldn't stop laughing!! Gucci's shoe designer must have been completely out of friggin' ideas. The dangerously high rainbow platforms, gladiator knee high mary-Jane's! WTH! I love the new bag designs but the shoes? Get real. This is some expensive garbage and some fool and her money will soon be departed LOL!!


----------



## papertiger

Also from Gucci:

I had a thread about them on the Gucci forum and 60% _hated_ them. 
I quite liked them as flatforms and a style concept but when I saw them IRL (brocade still to see) I thought they were better in theory than execution. They were inspired by being a cross between trad Japanese geisha and 18C Venetian (prostitute) chopines but they were not up to the usual quality standard of most Gucci shoes so I will not be buying.


----------



## meowmix318

papertiger said:


> Also from Gucci:
> 
> I had a thread about them on the Gucci forum and 60% _hated_ them.
> I quite liked them as flatforms and a style concept but when I saw them IRL (brocade still to see) I thought they were better in theory than execution. They were inspired by being a cross between trad Japanese geisha and 18C Venetian (prostitute) chopines but they were not up to the usual quality standard of most Gucci shoes so I will not be buying.
> 
> View attachment 3645590
> View attachment 3645591
> View attachment 3645592
> View attachment 3645593
> View attachment 3645594
> View attachment 3645595
> View attachment 3645596


What is Gucci thinking?


----------



## Shelby33

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3643568
> 
> 
> Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???!
> WTF is this!!??


These are for the "woman on the go" who don't have time to shave their legs.


----------



## meowmix318

Shelby33 said:


> These are for the "woman on the go" who don't have time to shave their legs.



Lol


----------



## ksuromax

something is going wrong in Gucci's house... i personally find this "too much" even for the catwalk...


----------



## ksuromax

Miu Miu ain't gone too far from Gucci either...
Shower cap and a shower curtain - from the shower room straight to the streets...


----------



## southernbelle43

Gblb said:


> View attachment 3386120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was discussing with @gail13 the difference in taste in bags my mom and I have. She recently brought over this bag because she thought it was "so cool!" It's now sitting in my home giving me (and I hope you) entertainment.  All I keep thinking is Donald ***** dyed his hair!
> 
> Please post any crazy bags you have seen for a good laugh!


OMG! That brings back memories.  When I first married, I did not know how to cook.  The first dessert I made called for coconut but did not say exactly how much.  So I put the whole package in.  My husband did not want to hurt my feelings but he could not help,laughing.  It looked like a white toupee on the plate.


----------



## blktauna

ksuromax said:


> something is going wrong in Gucci's house... i personally find this "too much" even for the catwalk...


True but i'd wear that coat right now


----------



## Gblb

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3644662
> 
> View attachment 3644663
> 
> LOL caption on second photo, "Prada pushes the prosthetic leg look"


The last picture almost looks like sagging skin...yikes. These are very interesting, thank you for the refresher on these!  Not sure about the sensitivity of "pushing the prosthetic leg look." For the RHONY fans of past I couldn't help but think of Aviva? That was insensitive of me, but I wonder if women who are into fashion and who do happen to have a prosthetic leg would feel about the caption or the intent.


----------



## Gblb

papertiger said:


> Also from Gucci:
> 
> I had a thread about them on the Gucci forum and 60% _hated_ them.
> I quite liked them as flatforms and a style concept but when I saw them IRL (brocade still to see) I thought they were better in theory than execution. They were inspired by being a cross between trad Japanese geisha and 18C Venetian (prostitute) chopines but they were not up to the usual quality standard of most Gucci shoes so I will not be buying.
> 
> View attachment 3645590
> View attachment 3645591
> View attachment 3645592
> View attachment 3645593
> View attachment 3645594
> View attachment 3645595
> View attachment 3645596


I actually find these interesting. Saddened to hear the quality is not there. Were you able to try then on? If so, were they weighty and or clunky?


----------



## papertiger

Gblb said:


> I actually find these interesting. Saddened to hear the quality is not there. Were you able to try then on? If so, were they weighty and or clunky?



Not so heavy and the tops are really slippers (indoor only)


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> something is going wrong in Gucci's house... i personally find this "too much" even for the catwalk...



I'm embarrassed on behalf of all Gucci workers everywhere. Could it be any more ugly? NO!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

$2K Chanel Boomerang... for fun days in the park....


----------



## Tomsmom

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3699292
> 
> 
> $2K Chanel Boomerang... for fun days in the park....


That totally made me lol !


----------



## Notorious Pink

An actual Hermès bag from years ago. They called it (confusingly) the Sac Himalaya. I occasionally show it to SAs to prove that sometimes even H makes hideous mistakes:




PS you can't really see it in this pic but that is a weird half-zipper at the top of the blue section.


----------



## ironic568

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3643568
> 
> 
> Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???!
> 
> WTF is this!!??





nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3644662
> 
> View attachment 3644663
> 
> LOL caption on second photo, "Prada pushes the prosthetic leg look"



Haven't I seen these at the Halloween store .


----------



## shoegirl1221

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3643568
> 
> 
> Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???!
> 
> WTF is this!!??


This is so horrible, I just can't. Like wtf? Who are these targeted to?


----------



## shoegirl1221

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3699292
> 
> 
> $2K Chanel Boomerang... for fun days in the park....


I just snorted in laughter at this. Seriously- find something better to spend 2k on, and I love chanel.


----------



## meowmix318

BBC said:


> An actual Hermès bag from years ago. They called it (confusingly) the Sac Himalaya. I occasionally show it to SAs to prove that sometimes even H makes hideous mistakes:
> 
> View attachment 3699307
> 
> 
> PS you can't really see it in this pic but that is a weird half-zipper at the top of the blue section.


Is this a real bag? Lol I'm so confused. What exactly is the green part of the bag for? Seems like just decoration.... or the person who made this just placed it in a wrong area...


----------



## Scully Piper

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3643568
> 
> 
> Who at Gucci thought PVC sock-booties would look 'hot'???!
> 
> WTF is this!!??


Kinda creepy. Looks like something you would find in a serial killer's basement, only it would be real flesh...[emoji23]


----------



## Scully Piper

Jaellexo said:


> Alright so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467835
> View attachment 3467836


Poor Chewbacca [emoji21]


----------



## Notorious Pink

meowmix318 said:


> Is this a real bag? Lol I'm so confused. What exactly is the green part of the bag for? Seems like just decoration.... or the person who made this just placed it in a wrong area...



Yep, it's totally real. If you do a very detailed search you can find pics. I love how they describe the bag at Heritage Auctions, making it sound so much better than it is:

https://www.ha.com/heritage-auction...k-luxury-accessories-auction.s?releaseId=2504

Screenshot:



Other fabulous options we missed out on:
(Check out the price estimates!!!!)


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> An actual Hermès bag from years ago. They called it (confusingly) the Sac Himalaya. I occasionally show it to SAs to prove that sometimes even H makes hideous mistakes:
> 
> View attachment 3699307
> 
> 
> PS you can't really see it in this pic but that is a weird half-zipper at the top of the blue section.



Yes! This is definitely one of the worst!


----------



## meowmix318

BBC said:


> Yep, it's totally real. If you do a very detailed search you can find pics. I love how they describe the bag at Heritage Auctions, making it sound so much better than it is:
> 
> https://www.ha.com/heritage-auction...k-luxury-accessories-auction.s?releaseId=2504
> 
> Screenshot:
> View attachment 3700879
> 
> 
> Other fabulous options we missed out on:
> (Check out the price estimates!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3700881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700882


Lol the only reason why it is rare is because someone at Hermes realized these horrible looking bags were made and stopped production on them immediately


----------



## ironic568

shoegirl1221 said:


> This is so horrible, I just can't. Like wtf? Who are these targeted to?


Halloween lovers .
Smear on some fake blood and it belongs right in the aisles of a Halloween store.


----------



## chloehandbags

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 3467536
> 
> I have lost any desire to own a Celine bag, but I am inexplicably sleepy now.



I quite like that, actually. 

Looks comfy to hold and you could use it as a pillow, if you had to, lol.


----------



## chloehandbags

anthrosphere said:


> I believe this bag deserves a spot in this thread. Marc Jacobs Wingman charm tote. Floppy little bag covered in tacky little charms on the front and costs $630 to $900. All made in China. I've seen this bag in person before and it was hideous. Looked like an art project. Definitely worth less than $200 at most.
> 
> View attachment 3449928



I like the design of this, too, actually - but, if the quality is poor, that obviously isn't good.


----------



## chloehandbags

mary79 said:


> One more. Try to match this with your shoes! Haha
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...29&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_2036_1_



I think you would wear something like that ironically, with a very casual outfit and trainers.

Kind of like; "These may look pretty, but there is no way I'd put something that uncomfortable on my feet.".

Would be good for self defence, as well.


----------



## ipsum

sophisticated lux version of the halloween leg


----------



## pjrufus

These would be a good complement to the Bal Ikea tote.


----------



## meowmix318

pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3750998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These would be a good complement to the Bal Ikea tote.


Hmmm.... what to do with old sunglass lenses? Make them into earrings but of course :/


----------



## DiJe40

pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3750998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These would be a good complement to the Bal Ikea tote.



Strange earrings..what a thread, I can't believe my eyes [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

pjrufus said:


> the Bal Ikea tote.


----------



## tulipfield

These popped up on Neiman's the other day.  I can't remember the designer but omg. [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 3783225
> 
> 
> These popped up on Neiman's the other day.  I can't remember the designer but omg. [emoji23]


Are those the shoes of the devil's grandmother?


----------



## meowmix318

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 3783225
> 
> 
> These popped up on Neiman's the other day.  I can't remember the designer but omg. [emoji23]


I've never seen boots with the cut out for for a before. Those type of shoes really bug me.


----------



## blktauna

Are those Maison Marginela (sp)???? They cant be comfortable.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 3783225
> 
> 
> These popped up on Neiman's the other day.  I can't remember the designer but omg. [emoji23]


They're like the "fashionable" city version of Vibram's FiveTwoFingers.

Ludmilla, absolutely hilarious comment you made there


----------



## papertiger

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 3783225
> 
> 
> These popped up on Neiman's the other day.  I can't remember the designer but omg. [emoji23]



Bit of a rip-off of Westwood's Bag Boots 




I can't say too much about these as although I don't have the boots I have the toe mules (somewhere)


----------



## ManilaMama

Just discovered this thread and can't stop laughing!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

She looks terribly uncomfortable not to mention inane carrying her bag like that. Bally a/w 2017...


(http://www.bally.co.uk/en_gb/home/?...uji&siteID=_uH3aK9MsXE-YwGpiqb8Kp1VDEPMQj.k8w)


----------



## meowmix318

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> She looks terribly uncomfortable not to mention inane carrying her bag like that. Bally a/w 2017...
> View attachment 3796495
> 
> (http://www.bally.co.uk/en_gb/home/?...uji&siteID=_uH3aK9MsXE-YwGpiqb8Kp1VDEPMQj.k8w)



Oh you mean this isn't how I am supposed to be carrying my bags? Lol


----------



## okdot

Guys, that is clearly a new bag storage solution


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3699292
> 
> 
> $2K Chanel Boomerang... for fun days in the park....


omg!! and knowing my luck if i bought this i would throw it and it wouldn't come back!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Are those the shoes of the devil's grandmother?


----------



## meowmix318

So apparently Hermes wants to sell skate boards now. Because of course their clientele could always use a luxury skateboard... Why not.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/hypebeast.com/2017/8/hermes-3000-usd-skateboard-longboard?amp=1


----------



## coveredcladdy

I don't know much about LV, but I read this bag is from 2010. I wasn't aware of it when it was released. Doesn't seem like I missed out on much...




Oh & it was $1,960. I guess it's good for when a person is done with their morning coffee & there's no trash can nearby... just put it in your bag!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Bottoms up, ladies. It's Bally 2017.


(http://www.bally.co.uk/on/demandwar.../aw17/homepage/08-august/week34/Taylor_DT.jpg)


----------



## ksuromax

Moschino AW 2017


----------



## ksuromax

Prada from AW 2017 (Pics from VOGUE)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

coveredcladdy said:


> I don't know much about LV, but I read this bag is from 2010. I wasn't aware of it when it was released. Doesn't seem like I missed out on much...
> 
> View attachment 3803154
> 
> 
> Oh & it was $1,960. I guess it's good for when a person is done with their morning coffee & there's no trash can nearby... just put it in your bag!


Why would anyone even contemplate "designing" such a thing?! Total contempt for you prospective customers?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Moschino AW 2017


Somehow, this is all Gvasalia's fault 

That sneaker bag...


----------



## Sparkletastic

What man doesn't want a fish bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And thank god it also comes in white for summer.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank god it also comes in white for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824091
> View attachment 3824092


"Like" as in highly amused


----------



## tulipfield

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank god it also comes in white for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824091
> View attachment 3824092



I'm not gonna lie, these are so cute.


----------



## paculina

tulipfield said:


> I'm not gonna lie, these are so cute.


I agree. Looks a bit ridiculous paired with a suit, but cute for the weekend!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank god it also comes in white for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824091
> View attachment 3824092


Lol lol  and lol  
thank god now i know what i will get my DH for his bday!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Somehow, this is all Gvasalia's fault
> 
> That sneaker bag...


And Prada??? Side zippers, tassels...


----------



## redheadnan

Could'nt resist!!


----------



## RayKay

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank god it also comes in white for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824091
> View attachment 3824092



I would contemplate this to hold my scuba computers/lights and those other little but pricey things I need to carry on the plane and to dive sites and such....no lie. I love sharks, and what better way to carry my scuba stuff than in a shark bag! I'd even carry it out to dinner when I am on scuba holidays. One for me, one for my husband. But only if it meant paying maybe $200 each, lol.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank god it also comes in white for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824091
> View attachment 3824092





tulipfield said:


> I'm not gonna lie, these are so cute.





paculina said:


> I agree. Looks a bit ridiculous paired with a suit, but cute for the weekend!





ksuromax said:


> Lol lol  and lol
> thank god now i know what i will get my DH for his bday!!





RayKay said:


> I would contemplate this to hold my scuba computers/lights and those other little but pricey things I need to carry on the plane and to dive sites and such....no lie. I love sharks, and what better way to carry my scuba stuff than in a shark bag! I'd even carry it out to dinner when I am on scuba holidays. One for me, one for my husband. But only if it meant paying maybe $200 each, lol.



LOL! At the comments. This would be a cute "reasonably" priced Kate Spade bag. It's a total fail as a $2600 men's bag styled with a suit.


----------



## paculina

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! At the comments. This would be a cute "reasonably" priced Kate Spade bag. It's a total fail as a $2600 men's bag styled with a suit.


Agreed on the price point. I would not pay $2600 for it. And I would definitely not use in it an environment that required a suit! Although this guy isn't wearing socks and his pants are too short, so this whole outfit is a fail.


----------



## meowmix318

redheadnan said:


> Could'nt resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824221



lol what on earth is that ? And is this made by a designer ?


----------



## ksuromax

redheadnan said:


> Could'nt resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824221


I bet, he is wearing this t-shirt!!


----------



## RayKay

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! At the comments. This would be a cute "reasonably" priced Kate Spade bag. It's a total fail as a $2600 men's bag styled with a suit.



Well my husband and I are going go dive with the Great Whites off Guadalupe Island next year.  What's another $2,600? I'll be styling on the liveaboard. LOL.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> I bet, he is wearing this t-shirt!!


Oh thanks k, now I see! It's a pair of coconuts!


----------



## Sparkletastic

paculina said:


> Agreed on the price point. I would not pay $2600 for it. And I would definitely not use in it an environment that required a suit! Although this guy isn't wearing socks and his pants are too short, so this whole outfit is a fail.


 Yes!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Got an email from Gucci today about some new slippers. Had to check them out. I'm not the most fashionable person but I honestly don't get it. They'd be cute to wear around the house maybe but not for $1100-$1700


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank god it also comes in white for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824091
> View attachment 3824092



I think I had a fluffy poodle bag aged 6.  Wonder where I put it?

Let's hope these are more reasonable than the travel Shark Bolides from Hermes last year.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Givenchy logo print lanyard. "Riccardo Tisci’s cult accessory is accented with silver-tone hardware, a trigger clasp fastening and a Givenchy embossed keyring and key charm." 

100% nylon. 250 EUR. O'mon  


(Farfetch)


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Not sure if it’s posted yet 

I just don’t get it with this plain cap .


----------



## RayKay

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3829878
> 
> 
> Not sure if it’s posted yet
> 
> I just don’t get it with this plain cap .



To match these?


----------



## ClancyRyan

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank god it also comes in white for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824091
> View attachment 3824092


Thanks for my daily laugh!


----------



## ClancyRyan

sonaturallyme said:


> Got an email from Gucci today about some new slippers. Had to check them out. I'm not the most fashionable person but I honestly don't get it. They'd be cute to wear around the house maybe but not for $1100-$1700
> 
> View attachment 3828316


Works for me as a quick, cheap dust mop!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

RayKay said:


> To match these?
> View attachment 3830022
> View attachment 3830024
> View attachment 3830023



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and yet many will say I’m not a monogram fans


----------



## coveredcladdy

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Why would anyone even contemplate "designing" such a thing?! Total contempt for you prospective customers?


Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), this "bag" may have been, as you said, "designed", to be awful on purpose. 

*From huffpost*:

The fashion house’s designer has previously questioned the sanity of customers, saying, “There’s this huge cult following of almost crazy people at Vuitton who just want whatever they buy to be exclusive.” 

A lot of people may not realize the mockery & manipulation going on behind the scenes in fashion...
Megs even covered the bag. It got loads of comments! 

https://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/louis-vuitton-raindrop-besace/


----------



## coveredcladdy

Anyone have an old accordian lying around the house & looking for ideas on how to repurpose it?


And I'm so glad I came across this! I have a trench in my closet I've been wanting to refashion! Or perhaps if one has an expensive old Burberry, it would be better suited...it needs the improvement.


----------



## coveredcladdy

Sparkletastic said:


> What man doesn't want a fish bag?


----------



## Sparkletastic

sonaturallyme said:


> Got an email from Gucci today about some new slippers. Had to check them out. I'm not the most fashionable person but I honestly don't get it. They'd be cute to wear around the house maybe but not for $1100-$1700
> 
> View attachment 3828316


Ok. So seriously. Gucci needs to stop with the Muppet feet as shoes trend.  It's not just that they aren't attractive. They will be germ infested filth if the wearer takes one step out onto the street. Just no!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Givenchy logo print lanyard. "Riccardo Tisci’s cult accessory is accented with silver-tone hardware, a trigger clasp fastening and a Givenchy embossed keyring and key charm."
> 
> 100% nylon. 250 EUR. O'mon
> View attachment 3828549
> 
> (Farfetch)


 There is a sucker born every minute. 


coveredcladdy said:


> Anyone have an old accordian lying around the house & looking for ideas on how to repurpose it?
> View attachment 3831615
> 
> And I'm so glad I came across this! I have a trench in my closet I've been wanting to refashion! Or perhaps if one has an expensive old Burberry, it would be better suited...it needs the improvement.
> View attachment 3831616


 Hilarious. Even for avant garde.  The model on the bottom looks like she was swallowed up by the demonic love child of a trench and a cereal box!.


----------



## coveredcladdy

Sparkletastic said:


> Hilarious. Even for avant garde.  The model on the bottom looks like she was swallowed up by the demonic love child of a trench and a cereal box!.


 But you actually may be on to something... you never know what triggered the inspiration...


----------



## Sparkletastic

coveredcladdy said:


> But you actually may be on to something... you never know what triggered the inspiration...
> View attachment 3832524


 ...but sadly I think he's better dressed.


----------



## tickedoffchick

coveredcladdy said:


> But you actually may be on to something... you never know what triggered the inspiration...
> View attachment 3832524



It's the David Byrne x Spongebob collaboration!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ksuromax said:


> Moschino AW 2017


The faux McDonald's logo on the cup clutch reminds me of the movie, _Coming to America_. The McDowell's restaurant has the same arc-style M logo.


----------



## fabfashionisto

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3829878
> 
> 
> Not sure if it’s posted yet
> 
> I just don’t get it with this plain cap .


 
well now you can pair your basic Balenciaga cap with the Tripple S trashed garbage shoes! They already started falling apart for your convenience only $795...







 .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fabfashionisto said:


> well now you can pair your basic Balenciaga cap with the Tripple S trashed garbage shoes! They already started falling apart for your convenience only $795...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quality apparently has gone out of style


----------



## sonaturallyme

fabfashionisto said:


> well now you can pair your basic Balenciaga cap with the Tripple S trashed garbage shoes! They already started falling apart for your convenience only $795...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These look HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## fabfashionisto

sonaturallyme said:


> These look HORRIBLE!!!



Right! they evoke a certain cringey feeling!


----------



## fabfashionisto

Wear your blanket/robe to work day....Turn sleep to chic 
Vaquera Spring 2018


----------



## tickedoffchick

About to head to the supermarket. Let me grab my 2014 Chanel basket bag:


----------



## anthrosphere

I was on the shopbop site since I heard they were having a sale, then I saw these monstrosities on the front page, each costing about $1K! They look kinda ridiculous, but on the bright side it will keep you warm this Winter!


----------



## meowmix318

anthrosphere said:


> I was on the shopbop site since I heard they were having a sale, then I saw these monstrosities on the front page, each costing about $1K! They look kinda ridiculous, but on the bright side it will keep you warm this Winter!
> 
> View attachment 3839854
> View attachment 3839855
> View attachment 3839856
> View attachment 3839857


Lol so puffy. Reminds me of part of a sleeping bag


----------



## Amazona

From the Mulberry SS18 line. Thank you Johnny for these creations.


----------



## ksuromax

Amazona said:


> View attachment 3840022
> View attachment 3840024
> View attachment 3840026
> View attachment 3840027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Mulberry SS18 line. Thank you Johnny for these creations.


holy shoes!....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> holy shoes!....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Amazona said:


> View attachment 3840022
> View attachment 3840024
> View attachment 3840026
> View attachment 3840027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Mulberry SS18 line. Thank you Johnny for these creations.


Mulberry?! Tell me this is a joke. Please


----------



## tickedoffchick

Those heels look like they could be useful for storing, like, yogurt for lunch? Or maybe small amounts of water for an emergency? 




ksuromax said:


> holy shoes!....


----------



## pjrufus

Rick Owens wins my vote for the Spongebob/underpants look.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Amazona said:


> View attachment 3840022
> View attachment 3840024
> View attachment 3840026
> View attachment 3840027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Mulberry SS18 line. Thank you Johnny for these creations.


Well, it's legit- And there are hats and dresses to go with the shoes as well! Oh goody! (Pics from Vogue)


----------



## meowmix318

pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3840307
> View attachment 3840306
> 
> 
> Rick Owens wins my vote for the Spongebob/underpants look.


Lol just so attention grabbing. Must be real comfortable to walk in this ensemble


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Amazona said:


> View attachment 3840022
> View attachment 3840024
> View attachment 3840026
> View attachment 3840027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Mulberry SS18 line. Thank you Johnny for these creations.


The shoes look like someone glued ceramic knobs from the hardware store onto some ballet flats.


----------



## BagLadyT

anthrosphere said:


> I was on the shopbop site since I heard they were having a sale, then I saw these monstrosities on the front page, each costing about $1K! They look kinda ridiculous, but on the bright side it will keep you warm this Winter!
> 
> View attachment 3839854
> View attachment 3839855
> View attachment 3839856
> View attachment 3839857



The blue one...make it stop!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Amazona said:


> View attachment 3840022
> View attachment 3840024
> View attachment 3840026
> View attachment 3840027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Mulberry SS18 line. Thank you Johnny for these creations.



At least with the shoes when you're done with them you can break off the heel and stick a tea rose in them!


----------



## ManilaMama

Balenciaga right now. Perfect for watering those hard to reach hanging plants!


----------



## coveredcladdy

This "bag"

Braaaaaa....vo to Shayne Oliver, guest designer for Helmut Lang. 
NYFW SS18

Now ladies if you don't stuff already, you can start now...


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> View attachment 3840022
> View attachment 3840024
> View attachment 3840026
> View attachment 3840027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Mulberry SS18 line. Thank you Johnny for these creations.





pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3840307
> View attachment 3840306
> 
> 
> Rick Owens wins my vote for the Spongebob/underpants look.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Well, it's legit- And there are hats and dresses to go with the shoes as well! Oh goody! (Pics from Vogue)
> View attachment 3840320
> 
> View attachment 3840311
> 
> View attachment 3840312





ManilaMama said:


> Balenciaga right now. Perfect for watering those hard to reach hanging plants!
> 
> View attachment 3840807





coveredcladdy said:


> View attachment 3840993
> 
> 
> This "bag"
> 
> Braaaaaa....vo to Shayne Oliver, guest designer for Helmut Lang.
> NYFW SS18
> 
> Now ladies if you don't stuff already, you can start now...


----------



## the stargazer tt

redheadnan said:


> Could'nt resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824221



loving this funny thread, omggg stomach hurts from laughing at all this weirdness last 10 minutes!!!


----------



## Amazona

pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3840307
> View attachment 3840306
> 
> 
> Rick Owens wins my vote for the Spongebob/underpants look.


Luckily, this is an easy one to recreate even for the DIY fashionistas out there - just wear all your tank tops at once and stuff them with all the pillows and duvets you can get your hands on! Also practical for those nights out partying!  If you pass out on the floor, lawn, bushes etc you will still get a comfy nights' sleep as you have all your bed stuff on you!


----------



## HappyLVaddict

Amazona said:


> Luckily, this is an easy one to recreate even for the DIY fashionistas out there - just wear all your tank tops at once and stuff them with all the pillows and duvets you can get your hands on! Also practical for those nights out partying!  If you pass out on the floor, lawn, bushes etc you will still get a comfy nights' sleep as you have all your bed stuff on you!


Hilarious! [emoji1]


----------



## laineycat

I took a screenshot and added the link 




https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-grocery-by-chanel-drawstring-shopping-bag-black-194934


----------



## ksuromax

coveredcladdy said:


> View attachment 3840993
> 
> 
> This "bag"
> 
> Braaaaaa....vo to Shayne Oliver, guest designer for Helmut Lang.
> NYFW SS18
> 
> Now ladies if you don't stuff already, you can start now...


what a multi-purpose thing to have!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

coveredcladdy said:


> View attachment 3840993
> 
> 
> This "bag"
> 
> Braaaaaa....vo to Shayne Oliver, guest designer for Helmut Lang.
> NYFW SS18
> 
> Now ladies if you don't stuff already, you can start now...



This would be perfect for traveling to those 3rd world countries where carrying a real bag is unsafe. You never have to worry about pickpockets again.


----------



## ksuromax

anthrosphere said:


> This would be perfect for traveling to those 3rd world countries where carrying a real bag is unsafe. You never have to worry about *pickpockets *again.


.... only maniacs can still be a bit of concern


----------



## dodowin

Omg.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I definitely need this in my collection [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yoshi1296

dodowin said:


> Omg..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely need this in my collection [emoji23] [emoji23]



These would be awesome to wear when you gotta kick some a**


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Yoshi1296 said:


> These would be awesome to wear when you gotta kick some a**



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pessie

dodowin said:


> Omg..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely need this in my collection [emoji23] [emoji23]


I can think of a few people I'd like to see on the sharp end of these


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> I can think of a few people I'd like to see on the sharp end of these


Me too!!!


----------



## sonaturallyme

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 3783225
> 
> 
> These popped up on Neiman's the other day.  I can't remember the designer but omg. [emoji23]





Ludmilla said:


> Are those the shoes of the devil's grandmother?





meowmix318 said:


> I've never seen boots with the cut out for for a before. Those type of shoes really bug me.





blktauna said:


> Are those Maison Marginela (sp)???? They cant be comfortable.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They're like the "fashionable" city version of Vibram's FiveTwoFingers.
> 
> Ludmilla, absolutely hilarious comment you made there





papertiger said:


> Bit of a rip-off of Westwood's Bag Boots
> 
> View attachment 3791623
> 
> 
> I can't say too much about these as although I don't have the boots I have the toe mules (somewhere)



For all of us who wondered who in the world would wear those shoes... we now have an answer. Erykah Badu just posted this on IG and I immediately thought of this thread!! 

I love her but I'm STILL not feeling the shoes.


----------



## BagLadyT

sonaturallyme said:


> For all of us who wondered who in the world would wear those shoes... we now have an answer. Erykah Badu just posted this on IG and I immediately thought of this thread!!
> 
> I love her but I'm STILL not feeling the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3848090



I love her too but it looks as if she went to the shoot and forgot her shoes!  They then whipped up a pair using an extra seat cushion from the couch she's sitting on!


----------



## anthrosphere

From Fashionphile’s instagram. Looks like a trash bag with fringes and a chain strap attached to it. Very snazzy, Chanel.


----------



## laineycat

reminds me of cheerleader pom poms.


----------



## tulipfield

sonaturallyme said:


> For all of us who wondered who in the world would wear those shoes... we now have an answer. Erykah Badu just posted this on IG and I immediately thought of this thread!!
> 
> I love her but I'm STILL not feeling the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3848090



Oh my God they look like bird feet!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Saw this in Fb shared by friend of mine . I know it’s outside of tpf world but that money clipped , really ??


----------



## Pessie

anthrosphere said:


> From Fashionphile’s instagram. Looks like a trash bag with fringes and a chain strap attached to it. Very snazzy, Chanel.


Bag with bad hair - just what every girl needs


----------



## lasttrain

I was shocked by these, but apparently they're really popular!

http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...boots_641-10004-7592610609/?previewAttribute=


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3848794
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this in Fb shared by friend of mine . I know it’s outside of tpf world but that money clipped , really ??



Actually, if it's big I would take in a second for DH. We had to retire his old Tiffany money clip and they no longer make it - it was shaped like a paper clip, with each end shaped like a golf club.

Silver paper clips are generally not very expandable to accommodate cards, etc the way he likes. For most you really can't carry much. He is now forced to use what is essentially a glorified brown rubber band with a little croc piece on it to make it look nicer. But a big expandable paper clip would look much nicer than what he's using now.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

The bag-like shoes remind me of that scene in The Simpsons where Moe is wearing Wonder Bread bags on his feet.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I've always thought this Dooney bag looked like a hot dog with straps.


----------



## lasttrain

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I've always thought this Dooney bag looked like a hot dog with straps.



Goodness, it really does!


----------



## Sickgrl13

I may be crazy enough to spend $1K for a shawl or costume jewelry but $9K for a pair of shoes?????  Were they made by magical H shoe elves?


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Here's mulberry's latest train wreck:
> http://www.mulberry.com/shop/women/coming-soon/winsley-dark-red-curly-shearling-tartan
> When the cat vomits up chewed mice, glue them to a bag.
> And call it "tartan."


Most Mulbs now


----------



## VernisCerise

Cherries from Gucci [emoji523]


----------



## RayKay

VernisCerise said:


> Cherries from Gucci [emoji523]
> View attachment 3849897



Er, must be time for my regular dirty mind scrubbing as that looks like something other than cherries to me (little undersized and possibly dealing with a nasty infection but still...). I mean why do the cherries have...pores? Swollen hair follicles?


----------



## Amazona

RayKay said:


> Er, must be time for my regular dirty mind scrubbing as that looks like something other than cherries to me (little undersized and possibly dealing with a nasty infection but still...). I mean why do the cherries have...pores? Swollen hair follicles?



Looks like something painful!


----------



## Amazona

Just to make sure you wouldn't think the doorknob-heeled shoes are the only ones that deserve your attention in the Mulberry collection:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Amazona said:


> Just to make sure you wouldn't think the doorknob-heeled shoes are the only ones that deserve your attention in the Mulberry collection:


But I really like these!    Early 1970's vibe, I think.

Another angle. They're really fab actually.


----------



## bole_ss

pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3840307
> View attachment 3840306
> 
> 
> Rick Owens wins my vote for the Spongebob/underpants look.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Well, it's legit- And there are hats and dresses to go with the shoes as well! Oh goody! (Pics from Vogue)
> View attachment 3840320
> 
> View attachment 3840311
> 
> View attachment 3840312



In this moment I actually thought to myself “I would hate to be a model they have it so tough!”


----------



## fashion16

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> But I really like these!    Early 1970's vibe, I think.
> 
> Another angle. They're really fab actually.
> View attachment 3850638



I actually like these...:


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Actually, if it's big I would take in a second for DH. We had to retire his old Tiffany money clip and they no longer make it - it was shaped like a paper clip, with each end shaped like a golf club.
> 
> Silver paper clips are generally not very expandable to accommodate cards, etc the way he likes. For most you really can't carry much. He is now forced to use what is essentially a glorified brown rubber band with a little croc piece on it to make it look nicer. But a big expandable paper clip would look much nicer than what he's using now.



OT and FYI
Recently in T, we were told lots of silver gifts and 'objects of virtue' are coming back before xmas


----------



## papertiger

VernisCerise said:


> Cherries from Gucci [emoji523]
> View attachment 3849897



Come on this is cute!


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> Come on this is cute!



Yeah I really liked this too! I thought it was super cute and very retro in a sense.


----------



## VernisCerise

papertiger said:


> Come on this is cute!



Cute, but they don't look like cherries imho


----------



## papertiger

VernisCerise said:


> Cute, but they don't look like cherries imho



I take your point, they are cartoon retro cherries


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3840307
> View attachment 3840306
> 
> 
> Rick Owens wins my vote for the Spongebob/underpants look.



But... I wear his dresses... Do I need to stay loyal and buy?! On the other hand, my house is on the beach with no sun beds. And I wouldn't need any. Walk-fall down-enjoy the sun

Givenchy. I don't wear jewellery buy may change my habits for this



Oh, and I actually like Gucci's cherries


----------



## Joannadyne

dodowin said:


> Omg..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely need this in my collection [emoji23] [emoji23]



These are designed to solve the age old problem everyone suffers from: birds roosting on your feet.


----------



## ksuromax

Sickgrl13 said:


> I may be crazy enough to spend $1K for a shawl or costume jewelry but $9K for a pair of shoes?????  Were they made by magical H shoe elves?
> View attachment 3849677


are they meant to take you straight to Paradise?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dolce&Gabbana
A basket for around £2k
I don't know what one may carry in a basket like this 
Berries? Sandwiches? Cash?


----------



## sonaturallyme

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dolce&Gabbana
> A basket for around £2k
> I don't know what one may carry in a basket like this
> Berries? Sandwiches? Cash?
> View attachment 3852605


Very nice Easter eggs? Lol


----------



## KittyKat65

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Well, it's legit- And there are hats and dresses to go with the shoes as well! Oh goody! (Pics from Vogue)
> View attachment 3840320
> 
> View attachment 3840311
> 
> View attachment 3840312


Wow, these are something else.  I just want to ask the designer, "Are you mentally ill?  Can I help you?  Wanna talk about it?"  Who buys this garbage?


----------



## KittyKat65

pjrufus said:


> View attachment 3840307
> View attachment 3840306



These are super cute!  Who doesn't want to look like a cocoon?


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dolce&Gabbana
> A basket for around £2k
> I don't know what one may carry in a basket like this
> Berries? Sandwiches? Cash?
> View attachment 3852605


Indeed, cash must be it!!!! 
  
i see no other reason why anyone would pay 2 k for this piece of junk... only if they have too much of cash and the need a basket to carry it around...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

sonaturallyme said:


> Very nice Easter eggs? Lol



One correction. Faberge eggs


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

dodowin said:


> Omg..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely need this in my collection [emoji23] [emoji23]



When you hit the club at 8 but you know you are gonna get mugged at 9


----------



## Amazona

KittyKat65 said:


> Wow, these are something else.  I just want to ask the designer, "Are you mentally ill?  Can I help you?  Wanna talk about it?"  Who buys this garbage?


To answer your last question; I think nobody except filthy rich farmers who need something to put on their scarecrows...


----------



## Notorious Pink

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> When you hit the club at 8 but you know you are gonna get mugged at 9



[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## anthrosphere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> One correction. Faberge eggs


Or maybe this $4,795 Judith Leiber egg(s)?


----------



## sonaturallyme

Scrolling through Neiman Marcus looking for some nice loafers for work, I came across these and knew it was time for me to log off and go to sleep. I don't know what these are supposed to be but they are hideous.


----------



## sonaturallyme

I thought maybe I would just stick to some nice Gucci loafers but definitely not these!


----------



## ksuromax

sonaturallyme said:


> Scrolling through Neiman Marcus looking for some nice loafers for work, I came across these and knew it was time for me to log off and go to sleep. I don't know what these are supposed to be but they are hideous.
> 
> View attachment 3853432
> 
> View attachment 3853433
> 
> View attachment 3853434
> 
> View attachment 3853435


recycling the leftovers after curtains making??.....


----------



## Gblb

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> But I really like these!    Early 1970's vibe, I think.
> 
> Another angle. They're really fab actually.
> View attachment 3850638


Like these too. At first glance they reminded me of a loafer from Gucci last season except not as tall of a heel. They are really beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

sonaturallyme said:


> Scrolling through Neiman Marcus looking for some nice loafers for work, I came across these and knew it was time for me to log off and go to sleep. I don't know what these are supposed to be but they are hideous.
> 
> View attachment 3853432
> 
> View attachment 3853433
> 
> View attachment 3853434
> 
> View attachment 3853435



What? 
Why?


----------



## lenarmc

Not going to lie...I like that Gucci shoe. It could work with the right outfit. 

But the tassel shoe? Just no.


----------



## papertiger

Gucci is showing up on this thread a little too often! 


Have a problem keeping your white/light shoes clean? Check these out, that aged, dirty, lived-in, grubby look costs extra this season so dig out your past-used-by sports shoes you're totally on-trend.

Gucci Rhytons






Bury this plastic tote in the garden for a couple of weeks for coordinating effect. Actually, I have a large white plastic gardening bag I bought a couple of years ago the same shape, I'm so ahead of the times


----------



## DStook

anthrosphere said:


> I was on the shopbop site since I heard they were having a sale, then I saw these monstrosities on the front page, each costing about $1K! They look kinda ridiculous, but on the bright side it will keep you warm this Winter!
> 
> View attachment 3839854
> View attachment 3839855
> View attachment 3839856
> View attachment 3839857


Ok thank goodness for new things to be out there


----------



## magdalinka

papertiger said:


> Gucci is showing up on this thread a little too often!
> 
> 
> Have a problem keeping your white/light shoes clean? Check these out, that aged, dirty, lived-in, grubby look costs extra this season so dig out your past-used-by sports shoes you're totally on-trend.
> 
> Gucci Rhytons
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864474
> View attachment 3864475
> 
> 
> Bury this plastic tote in the garden for a couple of weeks for coordinating effect. Actually, I have a large white plastic gardening bag I bought a couple of years ago the same shape, I'm so ahead of the times
> 
> View attachment 3864477



Lol hilarious [emoji38]


----------



## magdalinka

Am I the only one baffled by LV’s Kabuki design. Why? 
It’s terrifying.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Am I the only one baffled by LV’s Kabuki design. Why?
> It’s terrifying.
> 
> View attachment 3864492


I don’t care for it either Magda.


----------



## finer_woman

A deal at  $350


----------



## obscurity7

magdalinka said:


> Am I the only one baffled by LV’s Kabuki design. Why?
> It’s terrifying.
> 
> View attachment 3864492


This bag is going to inspire a new horror movie.  Ancient spirits take up residence in a luxury handbag, then kill the owners and leave their faces painted.

Too macabre?  Look at that thing for a bit longer and tell you don't see it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

For your luxury number 1's & 2's..




A toilet decorated in Louis Vuitton leather is turning heads in Los Angeles. From artist Illma Gore, the fully functional toilet was made with $15,000 worth of the designer French handbags. The shocking art piece is selling for $100,000 at online retailer Tradesy’s first brick-and-mortar store, located in Santa Monica.


----------



## ksuromax

Sophie-Rose said:


> For your luxury number 1's & 2's..
> 
> View attachment 3876998
> 
> 
> A toilet decorated in Louis Vuitton leather is turning heads in Los Angeles. From artist Illma Gore, the fully functional toilet was made with $15,000 worth of the designer French handbags. The shocking art piece is selling for $100,000 at online retailer Tradesy’s first brick-and-mortar store, located in Santa Monica.


Holy cookies....


----------



## joy14

Love this thread! I'm going to pass on all of these "luxury" goods. I'm not worthy to sit on lv canvas while meeting nature's call.[emoji38] and the cheap plastic straws from target will work for me just fine, no need to pay $350.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

This t-shirt by Junya Watanabe costs £640 and represents, in the designer's opinion, a typical university hoody.
Fun fact: there is no university in Klintsy (the name on the hoodie). It's a small industrial town in Russia. With a few professional schools tops.
Anyone? (BTW the price exceeds total income of an entire average family in Klintsy  )


----------



## meowmix318

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3877884
> 
> This t-shirt by Junya Watanabe costs £640 and represents, in the designer's opinion, a typical university hoody.
> Fun fact: there is no university in Klintsy (the name on the hoodie). It's a small industrial town in Russia. With a few professional schools tops.
> Anyone? (BTW the price exceeds total income of an entire average family in Klintsy  )


This is a t-shirt? Looks more like a panco or something for maternity


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

meowmix318 said:


> This is a t-shirt? Looks more like a panco or something for maternity



Well, it's a cape jersey, the designer's interpretation. I wonder if that explains the price


----------



## joy14

Not sure why anyone would want this but apparently they're almost gone[emoji57][emoji38]


----------



## Amazona

joy14 said:


> View attachment 3883143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why anyone would want this but apparently they're almost gone[emoji57][emoji38]


Actually, I can see why it's almost sold out! Just what I'd get if my outfit was otherwise boring - but perhaps in another color. A pink elephant bag would be such fun! 
I still miss my favorite clutch that had glittery fruit appliquées on a white base. I had to retire it because it got too dirty and worn.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 3865063
> 
> 
> A deal at  $350


If this were a straight straw and not a crazy one, I would imagine some rich drug user snorting coke with it.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

What was Marc Jacobs thinking? Bad 80s denim in bag form: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447125434&R=191267078663&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&N=306622828+1553&bmUID=l.c5tBJ


----------



## anthrosphere

From Charlotte Olympia, the $1,467 pineapple clutch. Complete with a bow, googly eyes and luscious red lips.


----------



## lenarmc

That looks like Mrs. Potato Head.


----------



## joy14

anthrosphere said:


> From Charlotte Olympia, the $1,467 pineapple clutch. Complete with a bow, googly eyes and luscious red lips.



... looks like one of my kindergarten students decorated it [emoji52][emoji38]


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I think the pineapple is cute but price is WTH.  It looks like a bag Betsey Johnson would do, except then it would be like $50 and quickly marked down even cheaper!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

joy14 said:


> ... looks like one of my kindergarten students decorated it [emoji52][emoji38]


There's quite a lot of that going around in the fashion world lately... 
Balenciaga


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> There's quite a lot of that going around in the fashion world lately...
> Balenciaga
> View attachment 3885629
> 
> View attachment 3885631


Is she even wearing pants?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> Is she even wearing pants?


With boots like that, who needs 'em?!


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> With boots like that, who needs 'em?!


That is true


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

I know the big cat theme is trendy right now with tigers, leopards, etc...but take a look at this for *$1,195!*   Now on sale for *$836.50! *

From Saks online.  Humorous how it's a "versatile backpack"!

*Leopard Patterned Backpack*

*

Versatile backpack rendered in a leopard silhouette

Adjustable shoulder straps

One zipper pocket

Lined

19" W x 29" H x 7" D

Modacrylic/nylon/polyester/polypropylene/leather

Made in USA
*


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I know the big cat theme is trendy right now with tigers, leopards, etc...but take a look at this for *$1,195!*   Now on sale for *$836.50! *
> 
> From Saks online.  Humorous how it's a "versatile backpack"!
> 
> *Leopard Patterned Backpack*
> 
> *
> 
> Versatile backpack rendered in a leopard silhouette
> 
> Adjustable shoulder straps
> 
> One zipper pocket
> 
> Lined
> 
> 19" W x 29" H x 7" D
> 
> Modacrylic/nylon/polyester/polypropylene/leather
> 
> Made in USA
> *


I love the choice of the silhouette of a big guy standing around looking like there's a tiny leopard snuggling on his back  Because he's macho like that!


----------



## Amazona

That's like a replica of those 80's animal backpacks. Original? Nope. Cute? Yes.


----------



## papertiger

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love the choice of the silhouette of a big guy standing around looking like there's a tiny leopard snuggling on his back  Because he's macho like that!



I like the twist that it's a man carrying it, I'd be attracted to any man carrying a bag like that. For me it's the WAH price which is OTT..


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

papertiger said:


> I like the twist that it's a man carrying it, I'd be attracted to any man carrying a bag like that. For me it's the WAH price.


If it was a real leopard, yes, then he'd definitely have my attention


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

There's a necklace too  Balenciaga.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> There's a necklace too  Balenciaga.
> View attachment 3891860


when i was a 6-7 y/o kid my Mum made a thin ribbon for me to wear our home key around my neck. How little we knew back then we could have made money on patenting this 'design'...


----------



## anthrosphere

Furry and fuzzy LV Capucines bags. starting from $7500-$11,000. Great for Winter and keeping whatever you put in your bags nice and warm and toasty this holiday season (unless you’re Lucky enough to live in a warm climate then nevermind).

If you strip away the ugly fur and patchwork, the bags will actually look pretty. I can see that already in the red bag. Shame to see all that beautiful fur get wasted like this.


----------



## onlyk

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> There's a necklace too  Balenciaga.
> View attachment 3891860


gosh, do they give buyers a bag of matching locks too?


----------



## onlyk

magdalinka said:


> Am I the only one baffled by LV’s Kabuki design. Why?
> It’s terrifying.
> 
> View attachment 3864492


same here! I said that too when I first saw them at the store.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Bike, anyone?
if you're interested, you're going to have to act fast; only 70 of the very-limited-edition bikes will be sold, each for $3,200, as of today, December 7.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

And to add...

'The design "reflects the shape of the cult model born in the early Nineties" and features a chrome finish with touches of black and red as well as the fashion house's bee design engraved on the handles. And if all 70 of the bikes are snatched up before you're able to purchase one, don't worry because Dior Homme says it is the first in a series of three exclusive designs.'

Posted on Architectural Digest


----------



## westvillage

This may have been shown pages ago. For me, brrrrr ... it can never be unseen.  From Gucci at $41,000 ...


----------



## Pimpernel

Amazona said:


> Actually, I can see why it's almost sold out! Just what I'd get if my outfit was otherwise boring - but perhaps in another color. A pink elephant bag would be such fun!
> I still miss my favorite clutch that had glittery fruit appliquées on a white base. I had to retire it because it got too dirty and worn.



There you go, just for you - an item of my fave brand of Belgian beer, "Delirium":

https://ih1.redbubble.net/image.142803202.9596/drawstring_bag,x1404-bg,f8f8f8.jpg


----------



## meowmix318

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Burb...162&cmCat=search&focusProductId=prod127320162

This sweater looks to only be partially done. No wonder it is on sale


----------



## meowmix318

And this child's sweater looks like it was made with whatever leftover material was around. But call it "color block to sound like a type of style and see if anyone buys it"
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Burb...nements%3D&eItemId=prod132010110&cmCat=search


----------



## sonaturallyme

meowmix318 said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Burb...162&cmCat=search&focusProductId=prod127320162
> 
> This sweater looks to only be partially done. No wonder it is on sale





meowmix318 said:


> And this child's sweater looks like it was made with whatever leftover material was around. But call it "color block to sound like a type of style and see if anyone buys it"
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Burb...nements%3D&eItemId=prod132010110&cmCat=search



Oh great. Now thanks to you I get to see these sweaters over and over again hahahahaha!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




The first one isn't that bad. It might look cute over a camisole but not for that price. For all that money I was my whole sweater, not just the scraps lol.


----------



## meowmix318

sonaturallyme said:


> Oh great. Now thanks to you I get to see these sweaters over and over again hahahahaha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902162
> 
> 
> The first one isn't that bad. It might look cute over a camisole but not for that price. For all that money I was my whole sweater, not just the scraps lol.


Lol try clearing your computer cookies


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

westvillage said:


> This may have been shown pages ago. For me, brrrrr ... it can never be unseen.  From Gucci at $41,000 ...
> 
> View attachment 3901081


----------



## lenarmc

The scrap sweater is terrible. They would have to pay me $200 to take it off their hands.


----------



## dodowin

Not sure if it was posted before, there are a lot of clothing sold on this site, in sale, that are like "why?!?@", e.g.,
https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/jacquemus/grey-le-manteau-daniel-coat/2347257


----------



## meowmix318

dodowin said:


> Not sure if it was posted before, there are a lot of clothing sold on this site, in sale, that are like "why?!?@", e.g.,
> https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/jacquemus/grey-le-manteau-daniel-coat/2347257


Lol love how the arms makes the model look disfigured. And especially love the lamp shade hat, very stylish


----------



## meowmix318

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/moschino-dry-cleaning-bag-dress-2017-11

So Moschino sells 2 stylea of dressed that look like they are still in the dry cleaning plastic bag (a sheer material to go on top of a black dress). 

This link is for those that a bit more modest https://www.moschino.com/us/moschino/short-dress_cod34803091tb.html#dept=vsttfw&season=main not surprised that it is on sale but still surprised that Moschino went this way (even though we all know that Moshino is known for some interesting and silly/ fun styles, this is not one of them)


----------



## sonaturallyme

Are you tired of gloves that only keep your hands warm? Well I found a solution for you. They're normally $3490 but you can get them at Saks right now for only $1570! 






Seriously, these are hideous. I think this is something only Rihanna could probably pull off lol


----------



## meowmix318

sonaturallyme said:


> Are you tired of gloves that only keep your hands warm? Well I found a solution for you. They're normally $3490 but you can get them at Saks right now for only $1570!
> 
> View attachment 3908113
> 
> View attachment 3908114
> 
> 
> Seriously, these are hideous. I think this is something only Rihanna could probably pull off lol


Looks like boots for your arms


----------



## anthrosphere

sonaturallyme said:


> Oh great. Now thanks to you I get to see these sweaters over and over again hahahahaha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902162
> 
> 
> The first one isn't that bad. It might look cute over a camisole but not for that price. For all that money I was my whole sweater, not just the scraps lol.



Agree, that sweater actually looks really cute over a skirt. I like it and I would totally wear it, but not for that price.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LV table tennis, anyone??
Or 
LV skipping???! 

[emoji971]


----------



## papertiger

anthrosphere said:


> From Charlotte Olympia, the $1,467 pineapple clutch. Complete with a bow, googly eyes and luscious red lips.



WTF


----------



## magdalinka

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3909337
> 
> LV table tennis, anyone??
> Or
> LV skipping???!
> 
> [emoji971]



Lol skip in style!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Christmas time, decorations everywhere, including ....
Anyone looking for crystals to embellish nipples?





And something to read if get bored (of looking at your nipples)


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

A python basketball?!?!   Crazy!!

From Neiman's:
*Python Basketball & Hoop Set, Black*
Original: $995.00    NOW: $796.00

Elisabeth Weinstock python basketball with portable netted hoop (not shown).
Regulation size.
Hoop: 10"H x 15"W x 10"D.
Made in USA of imported material.


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## papertiger

sonaturallyme said:


> Are you tired of gloves that only keep your hands warm? Well I found a solution for you. They're normally $3490 but you can get them at Saks right now for only $1570!
> 
> View attachment 3908113
> 
> View attachment 3908114
> 
> 
> Seriously, these are hideous. I think this is something only Rihanna could probably pull off lol



I must admit I absolutely love these, I'd fight Rihanna for them


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3912793


Like, like, LIKE... No! Love, love LOVE! There's just not enough Jean-Luc on this forum 

And agree, I'm revolted by that basketball in so many ways


----------



## lenarmc

As a basketball player and lover, I really like the basketball. But, it’s made out of PYTHON. I would never want to play with it, but I could see myself using it as a decor piece.


----------



## lasttrain

I do think this is strangely cute, but maybe not £25k cute!



https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ition-noisette-gulliver-leather/id-v_3668083/


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3912793





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Like, like, LIKE... No! Love, love LOVE! There's just not enough Jean-Luc on this forum
> 
> And agree, I'm revolted by that basketball in so many ways


 Yes, YES! Loving the Jean-Luc. 

And I'm mirroring the same expression on all these posts.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes, YES! Loving the Jean-Luc.
> 
> And I'm mirroring the same expression on all these posts.


You and Fendi By the Way will always be fangirlingly revered envied by me and my bags for having visited an actual Star Trek convention


----------



## anthrosphere

Probably not designer, but I saw this ad and had to post it here. Raw meat printed hoodie/jumper sweater. I guess it's perfect for meat lovers. But it looks ridiculous.


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Probably not designer, but I saw this ad and had to post it here. Raw meat printed hoodie/jumper sweater. I guess it's perfect for meat lovers. But it looks ridiculous.


Unless you're a butcher I guess... Who comes up with these ideas, and who thinks it's a good idea to promote them? I still don't get it..


----------



## meowmix318

anthrosphere said:


> Probably not designer, but I saw this ad and had to post it here. Raw meat printed hoodie/jumper sweater. I guess it's perfect for meat lovers. But it looks ridiculous.


Or be like lady gaga but without actually wearing the real thing


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Balenciaga S/S 2018. *85* EUR.


----------



## Sparkletastic

anthrosphere said:


> Probably not designer, but I saw this ad and had to post it here. Raw meat printed hoodie/jumper sweater. I guess it's perfect for meat lovers. But it looks ridiculous.


Why would anyone want to look like meat?????


----------



## anthrosphere

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Balenciaga S/S 2018. *85* EUR.
> View attachment 3937159


Looks like something I can find at some Asian gift store for like $5. In other words, it doesn’t look authentic or worth whatever insane amount Balenciaga is charging for it.



Sparkletastic said:


> Why would anyone want to look like meat?????


My thoughts exactly! Haha!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sparkletastic said:


> Why would anyone want to look like meat?????



Beside aesthetics, it's jut not safe. All dog in the neighborhood would be yours.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

It’s a great time for buying this Dolce&Gabbana T-shirt. It’s on sale, only $3k now! Used to be $6 k


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It’s a great time for buying this Dolce&Gabbana T-shirt. It’s on sale, only $3k now! Used to be $6 k
> View attachment 3946829


I didn't realise what caught my eyes at first, not the T, nor the price...
Etisalat in the top left...  
i hope these T-s do come in various colours?? I'll stock up for the entire week


----------



## joy14

Don't get me wrong, I love VB, but this purse reminds me of sweatpants. [emoji52]


----------



## joy14

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It’s a great time for buying this Dolce&Gabbana T-shirt. It’s on sale, only $3k now! Used to be $6 k
> View attachment 3946829



...?! That price? I could have one made online with the same design for way less.


----------



## Murphy47

joy14 said:


> View attachment 3946974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love VB, but this purse reminds me of sweatpants. [emoji52]



It WOULD look cute with yoga clothes.


----------



## Amazona

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## meowmix318

Amazona said:


> I'll just leave this here.


Lol those shoes are so hideous


----------



## booksandbags

Amazona said:


> I'll just leave this here.



Lol I think Kim K has those with heels !!!  Lol terrible.

I still think the Gucci loafers with fur hair is gross and sloppy... I just don’t get how they came up with crap like this  lol


----------



## meowmix318

booksandbags said:


> Lol I think Kim K has those with heels !!! [emoji38] Lol terrible.
> 
> I still think the Gucci loafers with fur hair is gross and sloppy... I just don’t get how they came up with crap like this  lol


The designers are probably wondering how desperate people are if they are willing to sell one of the most hideous items. And so they make it just to peak their curiosity


----------



## booksandbags

meowmix318 said:


> The designers are probably wondering how desperate people are if they are willing to sell one of the most hideous items. And so they make it just to peak their curiosity


Girl yes lol I’m really starting to wonder if they sit back and be like “hey Bob, remember those loafers that you said to turn into a slipper and look like a dead rat is hanging at the end? that you came up with when you were stoned? Guess what? All the fashion IGers bought that crap! Bwahahahaha” . Because seriously, I am still shook that people are clamoring for those hideous loa


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

booksandbags said:


> Girl yes lol I’m really starting to wonder if they sit back and be like “hey Bob, remember those loafers that you said to turn into a slipper and look like a dead rat is hanging at the end? that you came up with when you were stoned? Guess what? All the fashion IGers bought that crap! Bwahahahaha” . Because seriously, I am still shook that people are clamoring for those hideous loa



Love them. These are my winter casual slippers and the only shoes that don’t give me blisters


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> I didn't realise what caught my eyes at first, not the T, nor the price...
> Etisalat in the top left...


Ha! Like we have much choice here
They block FaceTime, WhatsApp calls and Skype but at least I have access to online shopping and this forum 



joy14 said:


> ...?! That price? I could have one made online with the same design for way less.


It’s silk and sequins. And can you put the magic Dolce&Gabbana on the price tag?


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ha! Like we have much choice here
> They block FaceTime, WhatsApp calls and Skype but at least I have access to online shopping and this forum


 it sucks really, feels like we are trapped, or imprisoned


----------



## booksandbags

ksuromax said:


> it sucks really, feels like we are trapped, or imprisoned


Where are you ladies that everything is blocked????


----------



## ksuromax

booksandbags said:


> Where are you ladies that everything is blocked????


Not ALL, just video calls are banned in the UAE, if you type a msg in skype chat window it works perfectly well. 
But communication with friends and relatives back home is very limited


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> Not ALL, just video calls are banned in the UAE, if you type a msg in skype chat window it works perfectly well.
> But communication with friends and relatives back home is very limited



Stop it, don't upset the Ministry of Happiness!


----------



## Lake Effect

booksandbags said:


> Girl yes lol I’m really starting to wonder if they sit back and be like “hey Bob, remember those loafers that you said to turn into a slipper and look like a dead rat is hanging at the end? that you came up with when you were stoned? Guess what? All the fashion IGers bought that crap! Bwahahahaha” . Because seriously, I am still shook that people are clamoring for those hideous loa


Good Lord! Did they think that what the sheepskin fleece did for Ugg would translate?? I live in a heavily squirrel populated area. I look at that and see squirrel. They must be hot as crap to wear!
Oh and your fictional designer chat is giving me a “Far Side” feel and made me chuckle. If anyone here is old enough to know Gary Larsen.


----------



## Lake Effect

Amazona said:


> I'll just leave this here.



I’m scared. Those are scary.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lake Effect said:


> I’m scared. Those are scary.


They're like hobbit feet without hair


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They're like hobbit feet without hair


 
Look, Patsy and Eds!!


----------



## purpleggplant

booksandbags said:


> Girl yes lol I’m really starting to wonder if they sit back and be like “hey Bob, remember those loafers that you said to turn into a slipper and look like a dead rat is hanging at the end? that you came up with when you were stoned? Guess what? All the fashion IGers bought that crap! Bwahahahaha” . Because seriously, I am still shook that people are clamoring for those hideous loa


I don't understand the fur slipper trend. All I think about is how much filth and crap (literally) it collects... Especially if someone uses the public restroom.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

purpleggplant said:


> I don't understand the fur slipper trend. All I think about is how much filth and crap (literally) it collects... Especially if someone uses the public restroom.



Do you go to places where crap is literally lying on the floor?! 
I love fur slippers. They are soft and comfortable.
They look funny, I agree. Funny cute. Good for those who are not taking themselves too seriously


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lake Effect said:


> Look, Patsy and Eds!!


Yeah, cheers, thanks a lot.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you go to places where crap is literally lying on the floor?!
> I love fur slippers. They are soft and comfortable.
> They look funny, I agree. Funny cute. Good for those who are not taking themselves too seriously


Good thing this is a bit of an unserious thread, then?


----------



## booksandbags

I used to love THE FAR SIDE! Great comic strip.
My Humor is as black as my Coffee lol 
I’ve seen some girls here in Miami wearing them and I thought “damn those feet must be sweaty” lol but they do look comfy as someone commented they are her fave winter shoes and I can see how they can be comfy and cool, fashion bloggers really know how to pull ANYTHING off but I can’t justify spending that much on a trendy pair of shoes. 
For my style, personally, they’re too casual (and i just don’t understand the aesthetic). I was also against the whole slipper /house slides trend too. I just couldn’t shake someone dressed to the nines and then completing their look with what looked like beach slides just because they said “SAINT LAURENT” or “GIVENCHY” or “CHANEL”... it still looks sloppy to me, like they ran out of the house running late and forgot to change out of their house slippers.
I DO like the regular loafers from Gucci and really want them!!! Especially the tigers ones! So gorgeous.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

The Guatemalan bovine looks quite fashionable, so not too OT  LOVE LOVE LOVE Gary Larson. Where did he go? Did he just give up on humanity?


----------



## Lake Effect

I have to go and look it up . . . AFAIR, he felt, not necessarily burned out, but wanted a break cause he felt he was maxed out, etc. I loved that he had some sort of background or interest in biological sciences. My educational background is in biology and he has some memorable ones that instructors were tacking on assignments, etc.


----------



## Sparkletastic

In honor of American Football and Super Bowl Sunday. 

From Moschino


----------



## lenarmc

Not going to lie, I’d wear that bag to my sons’ football games. I like it as a novelty item, but I’m pretty sure that this is waaaaay out of the price that I’m willing to pay for it. 
I think that Betsy Johnson had a football bag as well.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lenarmc said:


> Not going to lie, I’d wear that bag to my sons’ football games. I like it as a novelty item, but I’m pretty sure that this is waaaaay out of the price that I’m willing to pay for it.
> I think that Betsy Johnson had a football bag as well.


I think what you said is the case with so many of these bags. As a novelty for $100ish, they'd be fine. But for thousands?  Ha! No way!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?


----------



## Murphy47

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?
> View attachment 3964913
> 
> View attachment 3964916



My cats would go crazy for these!


----------



## NewBeeUn




----------



## baghagg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?
> View attachment 3964913
> 
> View attachment 3964916


Very Dr. Seuss


----------



## ManilaMama

Caption this... 

Saint Laurent.


----------



## Senf

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?
> View attachment 3964913
> 
> View attachment 3964916



In my country there is a tradition that young men dress up as evil spirits and make noise to scare off winter- these shoes look like a part of the costume


----------



## shadowplay

I love Balenciaga, but...


----------



## Lake Effect

lenarmc said:


> Not going to lie, I’d wear that bag to my sons’ football games. I like it as a novelty item, but I’m pretty sure that this is waaaaay out of the price that I’m willing to pay for it.
> I think that Betsy Johnson had a football bag as well.


I don't have kids that play, but will totally sit next to you with mine!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?
> View attachment 3964913
> 
> View attachment 3964916


Good Lord, how do these not become a Swiffer?? Even if you live your life being chauffer driven from store to store, lunch to lunch or charity event to charity even, you are still taking a few steps somewhere, right??


----------



## Lake Effect

NewBeeUn said:


>


I am still trying to get a good look at the bottom bag. I am getting and uncooked pasta craft vibe (yeah I was a Girl Scout waaaay back lol). Or is it macrame?
Side note- I will take the white blouse!


----------



## Lake Effect

shadowplay said:


> I love Balenciaga, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966228


And lastly, well, I am lukewarm on Crocs to begin with. And I wear the 2 for whatever flip flops from Old Navy, but I just could never get on board with Crocs. So, well, I guess, okay. LOL. Actually, I work in a medico-legal area, so they look like a future *trip and fall* liability case!
Thanks for some fun morning coffee posting!


----------



## meowmix318

ManilaMama said:


> Caption this...
> 
> Saint Laurent.
> 
> View attachment 3965968


This actually looks like something Lady Gaga would wear


----------



## NewBeeUn

Lake Effect said:


> I am still trying to get a good look at the bottom bag. I am getting and uncooked pasta craft vibe (yeah I was a Girl Scout waaaay back lol). Or is it macrame?
> Side note- I will take the white blouse!




It's a Chloe blouse yw




https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/chloe/ruffle-shirt-p000000000005849697?bcid=A010010020003


----------



## Lake Effect

Ok, thanks for the info on the blouse. *big sigh*
And okay, looks like a crochet /macrame. I’d want to swear it looks like it was made from raffia.


----------



## Vanana

purpleggplant said:


> I don't understand the fur slipper trend. All I think about is how much filth and crap (literally) it collects... Especially if someone uses the public restroom.


Oh my gosh I am soooo grossed out by that! I can never imagine having anyone wearing shoes from outside and walk around in my house with them!!! All I can think of is what the bottom of the shoes are like after one steps on what I see in those gas station bathrooms and what you see on those floors of even stores in general... argh!!!


----------



## Gblb

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?
> View attachment 3964913
> 
> View attachment 3964916





baghagg said:


> Very Dr. Seuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965562


How appropriate with the Dr. Seuss reference!


----------



## anthrosphere

Poor bag, it looked like it went through a paper shredder. Pretty color, though.


----------



## meowmix318

anthrosphere said:


> Poor bag, it looked like it went through a paper shredder. Pretty color, though.


Made from the leftover leather pieces from making the other purses


----------



## tickedoffchick

I meant to post this screenshot a while back when I saw that it was on sale.


----------



## meowmix318

tickedoffchick said:


> I meant to post this screenshot a while back when I saw that it was on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3968720


I actually think that is cute, but I'm a crazy dog lover


----------



## poopsie

NewBeeUn said:


> It's a Chloe blouse yw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/chloe/ruffle-shirt-p000000000005849697?bcid=A010010020003


That looks like red branch coral on those shoes. I don't mind them.............


----------



## anthrosphere

Comme des Graçons, $890.


----------



## ahhgoo

anthrosphere said:


> Comme des Graçons, $890.



Don't mind this at all. It's both ugly and... different. Looks like a picture dress made with fruits and vegetable.


----------



## ManilaMama

Celine just posted this on Instagram. 




I like one comment on there - stay away from escalators!!


----------



## anthrosphere

I’m a huge klutz so I’ll trip on those tassels and faceplant onto the floor! No thanks! I have my fair shares of falls already so I don’t need anymore pain on my poor back.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> Celine just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3968929
> 
> 
> I like one comment on there - stay away from escalators!!


This is insane.


----------



## Lake Effect

Liability suit waiting to happen. See chunky Crocs wannabees by Balenciaga lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

anthrosphere said:


> Poor bag, it looked like it went through a paper shredder. Pretty color, though.


Well, it can't be said Balenciaga takes themselves too seriously!


----------



## Lake Effect

tickedoffchick said:


> I meant to post this screenshot a while back when I saw that it was on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3968720


I think Coach has a comprable wicker alligator purse to go with this


----------



## Lake Effect

poopsie said:


> That looks like red branch coral on those shoes. I don't mind them.............


Me neither, was thinking the same, but I couldn't pull them off. My sister could rock them. Totally see it.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ManilaMama said:


> Celine just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> 
> I like one comment on there - stay away from escalators!!



And dancing. And walking. Actually, don’t move at all. You look ridiculous enough when standing.


----------



## Hobbsy

ksuromax said:


> Not ALL, just video calls are banned in the UAE, if you type a msg in skype chat window it works perfectly well.
> But communication with friends and relatives back home is very limited


Where is your "back home?"


----------



## Amazona

anthrosphere said:


> I’m a huge klutz so I’ll trip on those tassels and faceplant onto the floor! No thanks! I have my fair shares of falls already so I don’t need anymore pain on my poor back.


+1!
I can barely make it without tripping/slipping/falling with sneakers on, but these - oooohmegod that would be a disaster from step one!


----------



## anthrosphere

Lake Effect said:


> I think Coach has a comprable wicker alligator purse to go with this


*Correction: You mean *_*KATE SPADE*_. Not Coach.  Kate Spade's the one making fun, whimsical and cute novelty bags (definitely not fugly and WTF worthy for this topic, however). Coach would never make something like this, and they have a T-Rex as their signature 1941 mascot for gosh shakes! But the Rex has been only seen on patches and stamped on the bags themselves. So far, no wicker Rex bags for Coach yet.

But I find this Kate Spade bag to be utterly cute and adorable. I admit I was surprised when I first saw this clutch on instagram. But it made me smile. Lots of designs I've seen on this topic made me gag. This gator purse however, I am very eager to see it in-person. Would I buy it? Absolutely not. But I applaud KS for not being afraid to create it and still manage to make the bag look cute. If I had a daughter I'd probably buy it for her.

https://www.katespade.com/products/swamped-3d-wicker-alligator-bag/PXRU8520.html


----------



## ksuromax

Hobbsy said:


> Where is your "back home?"


Georgia


----------



## Hobbsy

ksuromax said:


> Georgia


Wow, you're more than just a few miles from home dear. [emoji254]


----------



## ksuromax

Hobbsy said:


> Wow, you're more than just a few miles from home dear. [emoji254]


yes, quite a distance


----------



## Lake Effect

anthrosphere said:


> *Correction: You mean *_*KATE SPADE*_. Not Coach.  Kate Spade's the one making fun, whimsical and cute novelty bags (definitely not fugly and WTF worthy for this topic, however). Coach would never make something like this, and they have a T-Rex as their signature 1941 mascot for gosh shakes! But the Rex has been only seen on patches and stamped on the bags themselves. So far, no wicker Rex bags for Coach yet.
> 
> But I find this Kate Spade bag to be utterly cute and adorable. I admit I was surprised when I first saw this clutch on instagram. But it made me smile. Lots of designs I've seen on this topic made me gag. This gator purse however, I am very eager to see it in-person. Would I buy it? Absolutely not. But I applaud KS for not being afraid to create it and still manage to make the bag look cute. If I had a daughter I'd probably buy it for her.
> 
> https://www.katespade.com/products/swamped-3d-wicker-alligator-bag/PXRU8520.html


Noted.


----------



## ManilaMama

Barneys New York tried their best to style this bag and shoes together. 

Balenciaga new arrivals. Shredded tote and platform crocs.


----------



## obscurity7

What's odd is that I actually quite liked the Loewe fringe bag, but the Balenciaga one above just looks silly.  Maybe they're both silly and so am I.  This is also possible.


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> What's odd is that I actually quite liked the Loewe fringe bag, but the Balenciaga one above just looks silly.  Maybe they're both silly and so am I.  This is also possible.
> 
> View attachment 3971024



No. I see what you mean. 

The Loewe has thinner fringes. Looks better. Plus the shape and length of the bag looks better with the length of the fringes. I also know for a fact that Loewe uses leather as soft as butter so this bag can truly look eye catching when you move... with slim, long, soft fringes swaying around. 

The Balenciaga bag has thick fringes. It looks like it will barely sway. Reminds me of the plastic vertical window blinds back in the 80s. Plus the shape of the bag (in the photo) looks odd in relation to the fringe. I cannot explain but it’s as if the Balenciaga bag was intentionally made as an eyesore. 

I mean, this is not the first time a fringe bag has been made! Do a quick google on “designer fringe tote” and you will see dozens of versions from Betsey Johnson to Milly to Saint Laurent, etc. There’s just something about the bal version — it’s not designed nicely!

That’s what I think anyway! [emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

So fringe purses are back? I never was a fan of them


----------



## Senf

ManilaMama said:


> Barneys New York tried their best to style this bag and shoes together.
> 
> Balenciaga new arrivals. Shredded tote and platform crocs.
> 
> View attachment 3970910



Looks like something I would wear when working in the garden


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> ... I cannot explain but it’s as if the Balenciaga bag was intentionally made as an eyesore.. [emoji23]


----------



## Sparkletastic

anthrosphere said:


> *Correction: You mean *_*KATE SPADE*_. Not Coach.  Kate Spade's the one making fun, whimsical and cute novelty bags (definitely not fugly and WTF worthy for this topic, however). Coach would never make something like this, and they have a T-Rex as their signature 1941 mascot for gosh shakes! But the Rex has been only seen on patches and stamped on the bags themselves. So far, no wicker Rex bags for Coach yet.
> 
> But I find this Kate Spade bag to be utterly cute and adorable. I admit I was surprised when I first saw this clutch on instagram. But it made me smile. Lots of designs I've seen on this topic made me gag. This gator purse however, I am very eager to see it in-person. Would I buy it? Absolutely not. But I applaud KS for not being afraid to create it and still manage to make the bag look cute. If I had a daughter I'd probably buy it for her.
> 
> https://www.katespade.com/products/swamped-3d-wicker-alligator-bag/PXRU8520.html


OhmigoodnessI don’t like this one at all either.  I usually love, like or at least “get” KS’s novelty bags even though I wouldn’t carry them. But, yikes. This is not cute to me at all.


----------



## Pessie

I can just imagine wearing this combo down the high street


----------



## Gblb

anthrosphere said:


> *Correction: You mean *_*KATE SPADE*_. Not Coach.  Kate Spade's the one making fun, whimsical and cute novelty bags (definitely not fugly and WTF worthy for this topic, however). Coach would never make something like this, and they have a T-Rex as their signature 1941 mascot for gosh shakes! But the Rex has been only seen on patches and stamped on the bags themselves. So far, no wicker Rex bags for Coach yet.
> 
> But I find this Kate Spade bag to be utterly cute and adorable. I admit I was surprised when I first saw this clutch on instagram. But it made me smile. Lots of designs I've seen on this topic made me gag. This gator purse however, I am very eager to see it in-person. Would I buy it? Absolutely not. But I applaud KS for not being afraid to create it and still manage to make the bag look cute. If I had a daughter I'd probably buy it for her.
> 
> https://www.katespade.com/products/swamped-3d-wicker-alligator-bag/PXRU8520.html



Could totally see this worn by an adolescent. It’s cute! I’m sure not everyone agrees but that’s the point of the thread. 

Some of these items are horrid but most items can envision someone rocking them somewhere!


----------



## Lake Effect

Harley77 said:


> It does the exact same for me!





Pessie said:


> I can just imagine wearing this combo down the high street


I can imagine tripping, falling, EMS arrival . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

meowmix318 said:


> I actually think that is cute, but I'm a crazy dog lover


I hear you. I would totally go with a (bird owner) wicker parrot monstrosity, if i could find one in decent shape  at a thrift shop!
Edited to add, cause you know there one sitting in a thrift shop in FL.


----------



## jade

I just saw this awful crossbody pouch bag.  It’s a toupee on your bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jade said:


> I just saw this awful crossbody pouch bag.  It’s a toupee on your bag!
> 
> View attachment 3972002


Or a bag that needs a bikini wax. Lol!


----------



## ManilaMama

jade said:


> I just saw this awful crossbody pouch bag.  It’s a toupee on your bag!
> 
> View attachment 3972002



Can you imagine tucking that clutch under your arm?!?!! LOL!


----------



## papertiger

Amazona said:


> I'll just leave this here.




But why would you try on shoes that you hate on-sight, have no intention of ever buying and are not your size? Not very nice for the person who may actually want to buy them.


----------



## papertiger

booksandbags said:


> Girl yes lol I’m really starting to wonder if they sit back and be like “hey Bob, remember those loafers that you said to turn into a slipper and look like a dead rat is hanging at the end? that you came up with when you were stoned? Guess what? All the fashion IGers bought that crap! Bwahahahaha” . Because seriously, I am still shook that people are clamoring for those hideous loa



Love Princetowns so I have to disagree


----------



## papertiger

NewBeeUn said:


>



I can't believe these are designer, bad, cheap decoration


----------



## papertiger

I always thought these were the worst Gucci shoes. There are no good angles. They are said to have a 'sculpted' heel - ha ha


----------



## ManilaMama

papertiger said:


> I always thought these were the worst Gucci shoes. There are no good angles. They are said to have a 'sculpted' heel - ha ha
> 
> View attachment 3972415



I’ll take your sculpted heel and raise you... a pineapple...




Now THAT’S sculpting. [emoji23]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> I’ll take your sculpted heel and raise you... a pineapple...
> 
> View attachment 3972491
> 
> 
> Now THAT’S sculpting. [emoji23]


Fruitilicious


----------



## Lake Effect

papertiger said:


> I always thought these were the worst Gucci shoes. There are no good angles. They are said to have a 'sculpted' heel - ha ha
> 
> View attachment 3972415


It made me think, yeah, maybe these designers are like me, at the end of the day, they have to come up with something and fill a quota, per se. Anything, lol to submit to *the boss*.


----------



## Lake Effect

ManilaMama said:


> I’ll take your sculpted heel and raise you... a pineapple...
> 
> View attachment 3972491
> 
> 
> Now THAT’S sculpting. [emoji23]



raise you . . . a pineapple = omg , that is freaking hilarious, it came through while I was posting. I am so glad I wasn't sipping coffee!
Thanks for my LOL for real. My nomination for post of the day!
Off to start the day, happy Sunday


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I was just checking new handbags 
View attachment 3972499


View attachment 3972500


----------



## angelphilipus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?
> View attachment 3964913
> 
> View attachment 3964916


...I legit thought it's *****'s hair dyed black and attached on wedges.


I guess I've had too much internet for today.


----------



## angelphilipus

shadowplay said:


> I love Balenciaga, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966228


And this. Are they making a collab with Crocs or what???


----------



## papertiger

ManilaMama said:


> I’ll take your sculpted heel and raise you... a pineapple...
> 
> View attachment 3972491
> 
> 
> Now THAT’S sculpting. [emoji23]



They're so hideous, ridiculously priced and kitsch but I love them ha ha


----------



## papertiger

Lake Effect said:


> It made me think, yeah, maybe these designers are like me, at the end of the day, they have to come up with something and fill a quota, per se. Anything, lol to submit to *the boss*.



But somewhere along the line you like to think that someone, somewhere i the company spots that they just look like crap


----------



## obscurity7

papertiger said:


> But somewhere along the line you like to think that someone, somewhere i the company spots that they just look like crap


Innovation will ***** beauty in a pinch.  The fact that no one ELSE thought to make a pineapple heel may have been just enough to get it through review.  (please don't tell me pineapple heels have actually been thing)


----------



## jade

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3972500



I have an embroidered version of the takeout bag. I love it.


----------



## jade

angelphilipus said:


> ...I legit thought it's *****'s hair dyed black and attached on wedges.
> 
> 
> I guess I've had too much internet for today.



Can you imagine all the muck you’d pick up wearing those all day on city streets?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Aladdin gets high tops.  Really, Loewe?????
http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/s...r/453.18.516-5110.html?cgid=w_shoes#iscroll=1


----------



## nicole0612

jade said:


> I have an embroidered version of the takeout bag. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3972688



This is really cute


----------



## Lake Effect

papertiger said:


> But somewhere along the line you like to think that someone, somewhere i the company spots that they just look like crap


I completely agree with you. Perhaps the person who is respnsible for spotting that this looks like crap 1) was on vacation that week or 2) was the designer 
What I really want to know is do they make a whole bunch of these ? Or just samples and then they are custom ordered? These aren't exactly Keds where you dump the excess at Marshalls.


----------



## pukasonqo

anthrosphere said:


> Comme des Graçons, $890.



giusseppe arcimboldo, 1590
https://goo.gl/images/arQuuE


----------



## ManilaMama

Sickgrl13 said:


> Aladdin gets high tops.  Really, Loewe?????
> http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/s...r/453.18.516-5110.html?cgid=w_shoes#iscroll=1



I can’t!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## anthrosphere

Sickgrl13 said:


> Aladdin gets high tops.  Really, Loewe?????
> http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/s...r/453.18.516-5110.html?cgid=w_shoes#iscroll=1


Perfect! Just what I needed for my ghetto/gangsta Jasmine costume this Halloween!


----------



## ManilaMama

papertiger said:


> They're so hideous, ridiculously priced and kitsch but I love them ha ha



The website didn’t describe it properly. It should say “Knotted printed crepe AND PINEAPPLE platform sandals”. 

I can’t believe it’s at 40% off now. I mean, how are those who bought it full price going to feel!!! [emoji23]


----------



## BagLadyT

anthrosphere said:


> Comme des Graçons, $890.



I actually like the very bottom of this dress but I know if I had a rough day and looked in the mirror with this on it would push me over the edge.


----------



## BagLadyT

ManilaMama said:


> Celine just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3968929
> 
> 
> I like one comment on there - stay away from escalators!!



I think I saw this on Tim Burton’s Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## BagLadyT

jade said:


> I just saw this awful crossbody pouch bag.  It’s a toupee on your bag!
> 
> View attachment 3972002



I feel the involuntary need to condition this and then straighten it...


----------



## BagLadyT

Sickgrl13 said:


> Aladdin gets high tops.  Really, Loewe?????
> http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/s...r/453.18.516-5110.html?cgid=w_shoes#iscroll=1



Oh cool!! Pretty neat to see what Santa’s helpers wear on their off days!


----------



## finer_woman

ManilaMama said:


> I’ll take your sculpted heel and raise you... a pineapple...
> 
> View attachment 3972491
> 
> 
> Now THAT’S sculpting. [emoji23]


I actually like these [emoji15] [emoji38]. Feels like something Patricia Field would do a great job styling


----------



## angelphilipus

jade said:


> Can you imagine all the muck you’d pick up wearing those all day on city streets?


I can’t even ‍♀️


----------



## essiedub

jade said:


> I have an embroidered version of the takeout bag. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3972688


This is cute! Looks like it was made in San Francisco..will have to seek it out! Where did you do get this!


----------



## jade

essiedub said:


> This is cute! Looks like it was made in San Francisco..will have to seek it out! Where did you do get this!



I got it at a gallery in the Dogpatch. They had really cool brooms too. I do not remember the name. 

Pretty sure I also saw most of the collection at this museum too:

https://sfmcd.org/


----------



## ManilaMama

Nicholas Kirkwood calls a spade a spade. (Read his caption). Posted on IG 2 hours ago. 




“trash bag shoes”

... with a dangling hoop...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

jade said:


> I just saw this awful crossbody pouch bag.  It’s a toupee on your bag!
> 
> View attachment 3972002



This bag would be good for a hair transplant clinic commercial


----------



## anthrosphere

Not sure about the rectangle plexiglas case, but the colors are very pretty and certainly eye-catching.


----------



## nicole0612

anthrosphere said:


> Not sure about the rectangle plexiglas case, but the colors are very pretty and certainly eye-catching.



I like it  Very cheerful. It reminds me of rainbow brite, in a good way.


----------



## anthrosphere

nicole0612 said:


> I like it  Very cheerful. It reminds me of rainbow brite, in a good way.


It makes me almost want to eat it. The watch reminds me of those rainbow colored fruit by the foot fruit snacks. I don’t know why I thought of it that way, though... but I did. Oddly.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jean-Luc and I wlll just leave these here...


----------



## obscurity7

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Jean-Luc and I wlll just leave these here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978067
> 
> View attachment 3978068


Oh.  Honey, no.


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Jean-Luc and I wlll just leave these here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978067
> 
> View attachment 3978068


I need to see who would wear these. 
On second thought, no. No I don’t.


----------



## jade

Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/

I have no words.


----------



## obscurity7

Lake Effect said:


> I need to see who would wear these.
> On second thought, no. No I don’t.


Presented without comment: https://www.sadanduseless.com/2016/04/socks-and-sandals/


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jade said:


> Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/
> 
> I have no words.


I was going to comment on that one (pictures 2.) but just couldn't bring myself to post pics.  Bad one, Gucci.
And how to comment without it becoming political... impossible these days.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> Presented without comment: https://www.sadanduseless.com/2016/04/socks-and-sandals/


Now I know I didn’t have to click the link . . . But, hey com on, we’re all friends here! Don’t do that lol!


----------



## Lake Effect

jade said:


> Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/
> 
> I have no words.


The models look constipated. There, I said something nice.


----------



## Vanana

papertiger said:


> I always thought these were the worst Gucci shoes. There are no good angles. They are said to have a 'sculpted' heel - ha ha
> 
> 
> ManilaMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take your sculpted heel and raise you... a pineapple...
> 
> View attachment 3972491
> 
> 
> Now THAT’S sculpting. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972415
Click to expand...




obscurity7 said:


> Innovation will ***** beauty in a pinch.  The fact that no one ELSE thought to make a pineapple heel may have been just enough to get it through review.  (please don't tell me pineapple heels have actually been thing)


Hahaha does it make me a bad person that I actually own a pair of macaroons heels?  they are so comfy though and not designer (not sure that’s justification enough though?  )hehehe


----------



## papertiger

ManilaMama said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood calls a spade a spade. (Read his caption). Posted on IG 2 hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 3974477
> 
> 
> “trash bag shoes”
> 
> ... with a dangling hoop...



These were one-off shoes created _in memoria_ to his friend, stylist, designer and London Club kid Judy Blame, whose own style is referenced in the shoes (lots of black and gold). 

Kind of like a shoe obituary


----------



## papertiger

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Jean-Luc and I wlll just leave these here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978067
> 
> View attachment 3978068



What has Miu Miu become?


----------



## papertiger

jade said:


> Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/
> 
> I have no words.



Plenty of words here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/aw18-19-comment-here.980655/


----------



## papertiger

Vanana said:


> Hahaha does it make me a bad person that I actually own a pair of macaroons heels?  they are so comfy though and not designer (not sure that’s justification enough though?  )hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3978803



Love them. I prefer these to eating them (and that's saying a lot)


----------



## amstevens714

jade said:


> Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/
> 
> I have no words.



I am dying. That writer ... some beautiful bags! Really interesting stuff!


----------



## GoStanford

I'm on the fence about this:
http://www.tiffany.com/accessories/...earch&tracktile=new&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=9

Maybe they work really well!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was just checking new handbags
> View attachment 3972499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972500



I absolutely love that sequin shopper!! Who’s the designer?


----------



## obscurity7

GoStanford said:


> I'm on the fence about this:
> http://www.tiffany.com/accessories/...earch&tracktile=new&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=9
> 
> Maybe they work really well!


They're stunning, there's no doubt about that.  It's just... $650 table tennis paddles?  

It puts me in mind of the news segments when a dictator is toppled, and people go through his house pointing out all the ridiculously expensive items he had.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> They're stunning, there's no doubt about that.  It's just... $650 table tennis paddles?
> 
> It puts me in mind of the news segments when a dictator is toppled, and people go through his house pointing out all the ridiculously expensive items he had.


^^THIS^^


----------



## Senf

Karl Lagerfeld - no words for this

Maybe it comes handy instead of brass knuckles when attacked by a robber (who was attracked by a bag screaming designer in the first place)
Comes with matching baseball cap to hide in case of being arrested by the fashion police


----------



## GoStanford

obscurity7 said:


> They're stunning, there's no doubt about that.  It's just... $650 table tennis paddles?





Lake Effect said:


> ^^THIS^^


We don't have a table tennis setup, but can you imagine going to a rec room and pulling these out of your gym bag?  I'd like to see that reaction!  The reclaimed wood handles sound nice, and honestly I don't know how expensive high-end paddles are that competitive players use, but these Tiffany ones are definitely not practical for me!


----------



## papertiger

Senf said:


> Karl Lagerfeld - no words for this
> 
> Maybe it comes handy instead of brass knuckles when attacked by a robber (who was attracked by a bag screaming designer in the first place)
> Comes with matching baseball cap to hide in case of being arrested by the fashion police



Very handy if your name's KARL


----------



## CoachMaven

jade said:


> Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/
> 
> I have no words.


This collection looks like one of those thrift store challenges. Who can come out looking the most ridiculous and obscure for under $20? Good lord, Gucci has lost its actual artistry.


----------



## fightthesunrise

jade said:


> Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/
> 
> I have no words.



WTF did I just click on?


----------



## CoachMaven

These have always made me think of Toddlers and Tiaras when I see them:


----------



## nicole0612

I actually liked some of the gucci looks 
I would love to wear these especially, just styled slightly differently.








I agree the props and styling was a bit much, but runway will always be about fantasy and attempting to tell a story. Overall, in spite of some looks that I really loved, overall I am still bothered by this show. I am not a fan of the egregious use of labels, but mostly I am troubled by the cultural appropriation that went several steps too far.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CoachMaven said:


> These have always made me think of Toddlers and Tiaras when I see them:
> View attachment 3980237



I was thinking Liberace. 
Crazy to say I know some of those moms!


----------



## baghagg

GoStanford said:


> We don't have a table tennis setup, but can you imagine going to a rec room and pulling these out of your gym bag?  I'd like to see that reaction!  The reclaimed wood handles sound nice, and honestly I don't know how expensive high-end paddles are that competitive players use, but these Tiffany ones are definitely not practical for me!


We do have one,  and I admit I kinda dig these!


----------



## jade

papertiger said:


> Very handy if your name's KARL


If they put my name on there, I'm game. It has 4 letters.


----------



## Lake Effect

Senf said:


> Karl Lagerfeld - no words for this
> 
> Maybe it comes handy instead of brass knuckles when attacked by a robber (who was attracked by a bag screaming designer in the first place)
> Comes with matching baseball cap to hide in case of being arrested by the fashion police


Meh. This is what people who have a following do. It reminds me of the Ode to Ophah I am subjected to every month when I buy groceries.


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> This collection looks like one of those thrift store challenges. Who can come out looking the most ridiculous and obscure for under $20? Good lord, Gucci has lost its actual artistry.


Thrift store challenge. I could not put my finger on it. You nailed it.


----------



## Shelby33

Keep the crutches handy.


----------



## Shelby33

MaxMara


----------



## obscurity7

CoachMaven said:


> These have always made me think of Toddlers and Tiaras when I see them:
> View attachment 3980237


On the one hand... SO SHINY... SO PRETTY.

On the other, yeah, they'd be really hard to coordinate with anything.


Shelby33 said:


> Keep the crutches handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980892


Friend of mine back in the heyday of NYC raves had a pair of shoes like this, except mid-calf and lime green patent leather.  She took a fall on a set of metal stairs when her heel got caught and ... she was okay, but she laughed and laughed about how she looked like a cut tree going down.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Blister calling


----------



## obscurity7

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3981371
> 
> 
> Blister calling


At first, I thought the boots were open toe, and somehow THAT'S what really horrified me.


----------



## Lake Effect

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3981371
> 
> 
> Blister calling


I guess that bag is for when you have a job that requires you to carry your items in a clear plastic bag. I guess. Feel free to educate me.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> On the one hand... SO SHINY... SO PRETTY.
> 
> On the other, yeah, they'd be really hard to coordinate with anything.
> 
> Friend of mine back in the heyday of NYC raves had a pair of shoes like this, except mid-calf and lime green patent leather.  She took a fall on a set of metal stairs when her heel got caught and ... she was okay, but she laughed and laughed about how she looked like a cut tree going down.


She's one lucky chick!!


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> At first, I thought the boots were open toe, and somehow THAT'S what really horrified me.


Regardless, THEY'RE FREAKING PLASTIC! How is one not horrified, period?
Okay, I think I better cut myself off, for now!


----------



## jade

Shelby33 said:


> Keep the crutches handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980892


So 90s!


----------



## Senf

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3981371
> 
> 
> Blister calling


Looks like one of these totes you need to carry when studying in a library


----------



## ManilaMama

Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE! 

Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them! 





Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person. 

Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.


----------



## jade

ManilaMama said:


> Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE!
> 
> Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 3981612
> View attachment 3981613
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person.
> 
> Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.



Lol. I actually like those. The texture is really cool.


----------



## Shelby33

Lake Effect said:


> I guess that bag is for when you have a job that requires you to carry your items in a clear plastic bag. I guess. Feel free to educate me.


The boots were for working as a Mud Engineer (there is such a job) where appearance is everything, or maybe not.


----------



## Christofle

ManilaMama said:


> Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE!
> 
> Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 3981612
> View attachment 3981613
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person.
> 
> Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.



I actually love these in both photos and in person.


----------



## Lake Effect

Shelby33 said:


> The boots were for working as a Mud Engineer (there is such a job) where appearance is everything, or maybe not.


I believe. I knew someone who worked in sludge management.


----------



## Lake Effect

ManilaMama said:


> Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE!
> 
> Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 3981612
> View attachment 3981613
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person.
> 
> Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.


Re- Disclaimer #1, I agree!
Re- Disclaimer #2, I agree x 2!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ugghh. I saw either Princetown or, I'll be nice, faux Princetown fur slides as I was dropping off at the discount cleaners today. It wasn't good.


----------



## papertiger

ManilaMama said:


> Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE!
> 
> Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 3981612
> View attachment 3981613
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person.
> 
> Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.



Chuck me the grey please


----------



## papertiger

Lots of some very decent bags at Gucci in the pipeline I'm pleased to report, but these literally make me feel violently ill and want to kill someone at Gucci (runway AW18). I think a jury would acquit me on grounds of provocation. 

It's not so much I hate the bags for what they are (liking the moire silk effect on the first, I have _nothing_ good to say about the fanny pack, it's the worst, ugliest bag I've seen for a long time) it's the fact they won't cost the $10 they're worth down at Topshop, Primark or Target but they'll be sold as designer.  And what is it with this 'loved' and 'Blind for Love' nonsense? Obviously Italian does not translate well to English for slogans.


----------



## CashmereCouture

That fanny pack just makes me angry. Yet more overpriced normcore nonsense. Such pretentiousness. Almost as offensive to me as those Balenciaga fake ski jackets.


----------



## tlatrice

ManilaMama said:


> Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE!
> 
> Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 3981612
> View attachment 3981613
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person.
> 
> Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.



OMG! What is this one called?


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Chuck me the grey please



It would go with your hat! [emoji1360]



papertiger said:


> Lots of some very decent bags at Gucci in the pipeline I'm pleased to report, but these literally make me feel violently ill and want to kill someone at Gucci (runway AW18). I think a jury would acquit me on grounds of provocation.
> 
> It's not so much I hate the bags for what they are (liking the moire silk effect on the first, I have _nothing_ good to say about the fanny pack, it's the worst, ugliest bag I've seen for a long time) it's the fact they won't cost the $10 they're worth down at Topshop, Primark or Target but they'll be sold as designer.  And what is it with this 'loved' and 'Blind for Love' nonsense? Obviously Italian does not translate well to English for slogans.
> 
> View attachment 3985301
> View attachment 3985302



Awful. Yes, I am having a visceral reaction to the fanny pack as well. I would say that I saw something similar for sale in one of those NYC souvenir shops, but I don't think those shops even carry that kind of garbage anymore.....


----------



## obscurity7

papertiger said:


> Lots of some very decent bags at Gucci in the pipeline I'm pleased to report, but these literally make me feel violently ill and want to kill someone at Gucci (runway AW18). I think a jury would acquit me on grounds of provocation.
> 
> It's not so much I hate the bags for what they are (liking the moire silk effect on the first, I have _nothing_ good to say about the fanny pack, it's the worst, ugliest bag I've seen for a long time) it's the fact they won't cost the $10 they're worth down at Topshop, Primark or Target but they'll be sold as designer.  And what is it with this 'loved' and 'Blind for Love' nonsense? Obviously Italian does not translate well to English for slogans.
> 
> View attachment 3985301
> View attachment 3985302


The bag is awful.  That fanny pack is the embodiment of every awful tourist bag from the 1980s.  It's the fabric that kills me.  I think I had a $7 backpack made from that material when I was young.  I'm getting flashbacks and PTSD from the 80s fashion.  2 tiered bangs, pegging my jeans, frosty eye shadow... ::twitches quietly in a corner::


----------



## papertiger

obscurity7 said:


> The bag is awful.  That fanny pack is the embodiment of every awful tourist bag from the 1980s.  It's the fabric that kills me.  I think I had a $7 backpack made from that material when I was young.  I'm getting flashbacks and PTSD from the 80s fashion.  2 tiered bangs, pegging my jeans, frosty eye shadow... ::twitches quietly in a corner::



You prob looked cute but I'm laughing at the description


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> The bag is awful.  That fanny pack is the embodiment of every awful tourist bag from the 1980s.  It's the fabric that kills me.  I think I had a $7 backpack made from that material when I was young.  I'm getting flashbacks and PTSD from the 80s fashion.  2 tiered bangs, pegging my jeans, frosty eye shadow... ::twitches quietly in a corner::



I have a strong desire to google “2 tiered bangs” and “pegging jeans” now! 

Haha!!

I think we all have moments in our youth we want to forget. In my case it was my phase when I would wear knee-high doc martens paired with cheap, unbreathable baby doll dresses! -cringe-


----------



## Ludmilla

ManilaMama said:


> I have a strong desire to google “2 tiered bangs” and “pegging jeans” now!
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> I think we all have moments in our youth we want to forget. In my case it was my phase when I would wear knee-high doc martens paired with cheap, unbreathable baby doll dresses! -cringe-


Hehe. I have my knee-high doc martens still. Wore them with checked pattern skirts.


----------



## obscurity7

ManilaMama said:


> I have a strong desire to google “2 tiered bangs” and “pegging jeans” now!
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> I think we all have moments in our youth we want to forget. In my case it was my phase when I would wear knee-high doc martens paired with cheap, unbreathable baby doll dresses! -cringe-


This is what the bangs looked like (Debbie Gibson FTW):


----------



## faintlymacabre

ManilaMama said:


> I think we all have moments in our youth we want to forget. In my case it was my phase when I would wear knee-high doc martens paired with cheap, unbreathable baby doll dresses! -cringe-



I considered this a good period of time for me.  LOL


----------



## Shelby33

obscurity7 said:


> This is what the bangs looked like (Debbie Gibson FTW):
> View attachment 3985587


This is exactly what every girl in my school looked like with the hair!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

obscurity7 said:


> This is what the bangs looked like (Debbie Gibson FTW):
> View attachment 3985587


I never did this with my hair, but I remember it well. I remember these two girls in particular at my school who I swear were going for a world record for the highest bangs. They continued to rock that ridiculousness well after others abandoned it.


----------



## ManilaMama

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I have my knee-high doc martens still. Wore them with checked pattern skirts.



I actually WISH I still had mine. I think my mom threw them out! Lol. Should be fun for some outfits or costume parties or whatever (plus those shoes aren’t cheap!). Mine were burgundy. Hehe. 



obscurity7 said:


> This is what the bangs looked like (Debbie Gibson FTW):
> View attachment 3985587



ARRRRRRRGGGGHHH! I’m having flashbacks!! I didn’t do this to my hair but the older kids in gradeschool were. There was one girl, Natasha, who was “known” for doing it so high and so “well” and everyone admired her. LOL! 

I cannot believe that to this very day I remember Natasha because of these bangs. I don’t know a single thing about her other than that! [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

ManilaMama said:


> I actually WISH I still had mine. I think my mom threw them out! Lol. Should be fun for some outfits or costume parties or whatever (plus those shoes aren’t cheap!). Mine were burgundy. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ARRRRRRRGGGGHHH! I’m having flashbacks!! I didn’t do this to my hair but the older kids in gradeschool were. There was one girl, Natasha, who was “known” for doing it so high and so “well” and everyone admired her. LOL!
> 
> I cannot believe that to this very day I remember Natasha because of these bangs. I don’t know a single thing about her other than that! [emoji23]


Mine are burgundy, too! 
(Shhhhh. I still wear them sometimes, hidden under wide trousers. )


----------



## Lake Effect

ManilaMama said:


> I would wear knee-high doc martens paired with cheap, unbreathable baby doll dresses! -


Please oh please tell me you have a grainy pic of this look complete with red eye from the flash! Please!
 I am just a bit older than Debbie Gibson, but was totally impacted by it (living on Long Island then). My formative years were on the waning days of disco. My younger sister likes to remind me I sewed myself brown satin pants (with a matching drawstring pouch-don't judge) I wore with an apricot velour top with this ribbing that made it a turtle neck and on the sleeves went practically up to my elbows lol. With my hair in this high ponytail to one side. Yeah, good times.
Edited to add, I believe the pants had elastic at the ankles. The memories are flooding back lol


----------



## Lake Effect

faintlymacabre said:


> I considered this a good period of time for me.  LOL


And apparently Michelle Duggar still considers these bangs a good look for herself.


----------



## papertiger

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3981371
> 
> 
> Blister calling



Surreal, but handy for airports


----------



## papertiger

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I have my knee-high doc martens still. Wore them with checked pattern skirts.





ManilaMama said:


> I have a strong desire to google “2 tiered bangs” and “pegging jeans” now!
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> I think we all have moments in our youth we want to forget. In my case it was my phase when I would wear knee-high doc martens paired with cheap, unbreathable baby doll dresses! -cringe-



I still have my knee-high DM Brittons. Although they're not original 1990s I think we need a grunge revival


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sophie-Rose said:


> I absolutely love that sequin shopper!! Who’s the designer?



It took me some time to find it again


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I forgot to save what designer... But I cannot help to think about pubic all over the dress


----------



## obscurity7

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I forgot to save what designer... But I cannot help to think about pubic all over the dress
> View attachment 3988786


Or really weirdly huge false eyelashes or like you got into a fight with an ostrich or covered yourself in glue and rolled around in a burlesque dancer's trunk.  

I think the biggest tragedy is just how schoolmarm the actual dress is.  I'd somehow be less offended if it were shorter and not so covered up.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I forgot to save what designer... But I cannot help to think about pubic all over the dress
> View attachment 3988786


Now I know where to turn if I ever wake up one day and decide I need to incorporate Bert’s unibrow into my wardrobe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Catching up. I love this thread!  LOL! 





booksandbags said:


> Girl yes lol I’m really starting to wonder if they sit back and be like “hey Bob, remember those loafers that you said to turn into a slipper and look like a dead rat is hanging at the end? that you came up with when you were stoned? Guess what? All the fashion IGers bought that crap! Bwahahahaha” . Because seriously, I am still shook that people are clamoring for those hideous loa





purpleggplant said:


> I don't understand the fur slipper trend. All I think about is how much filth and crap (literally) it collects... Especially if someone uses the public restroom.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Another take on the fur shoe trend. Anyone?
> View attachment 3964913
> 
> View attachment 3964916


I just can’t with the furry shoes. Floors, ground, streets are disgusting. Just yuck!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Jean-Luc and I wlll just leave these here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978067
> 
> View attachment 3978068


Always major points for the Star Trek references 


Vanana said:


> Hahaha does it make me a bad person that I actually own a pair of macaroons heels?  they are so comfy though and not designer (not sure that’s justification enough though?  )hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3978803


OK, so these are really cute.


Senf said:


> Karl Lagerfeld - no words for this
> 
> Maybe it comes handy instead of brass knuckles when attacked by a robber (who was attracked by a bag screaming designer in the first place)
> Comes with matching baseball cap to hide in case of being arrested by the fashion police


Hmmm...not my cuppa tea but, this doesn’t really offend me any more than LV’s (and other monos) all over bags or Dior’s huge awful branding on their bags the last couple seasons. 


ManilaMama said:


> Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE!
> 
> Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 3981612
> View attachment 3981613
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person.
> 
> Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.


I actually think these are a cute take on quilted flaps. LOL!  Loving the black one.


ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Now I know where to turn if I ever wake up one day and decide I need to incorporate Bert’s unibrow into my wardrobe.


This comment!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jade said:


> Oh just look at Gucci’s fashion show: https://fashionweekdaily.com/gucci-fall-2018/
> 
> I have no words.


Soooo... I am not avant garde in my style. But, I really like many of the *pieces* in this collection. Everything together is a hot mess... er...statement for the runway. But beneath the jumble are some very nice individual items that could be styled with calm classics for a great look. 

Probably would struggle styling my severed head tho...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Now I know where to turn if I ever wake up one day and decide I need to incorporate Bert’s unibrow into my wardrobe.


----------



## Ludmilla

papertiger said:


> I still have my knee-high DM Brittons. Although they're not original 1990s I think we need a grunge revival


OMG. Yes! We need a grunge revival. But I fear they might turn it into some glam grunge stuff....
Your DMs are great. I have all kinds of DM. With flowers, sandals, high heels,.... I wear them regularly. Not buying them anymore, though.
Quality went downwards imo.


----------



## obscurity7

Savas Caroline mini tote ($1200)

So in the interest of full disclosure, I actually kind of like this bag.  I mean, it's still full tilt WTH, but in a charming sort of way that if I really had that kind of money to burn, I would buy one just for the ridiculousness of it all.




Edited to add, they have a larger fancy basket that looks even MORE like it belongs in the world's poshest grocer!


----------



## anthrosphere

obscurity7 said:


> Savas Caroline mini tote ($1200)
> 
> So in the interest of full disclosure, I actually kind of like this bag.  I mean, it's still full tilt WTH, but in a charming sort of way that if I really had that kind of money to burn, I would buy one just for the ridiculousness of it all.
> View attachment 3990369
> 
> View attachment 3990370
> 
> Edited to add, they have a larger fancy basket that looks even MORE like it belongs in the world's poshest grocer!
> View attachment 3990375




At least this designer was smart enough to put a lining inside the basket to protect personal items from sticky hands, unlike Chanel’s. And so much cheaper, too! I would too carry this for its ridiculousness of it. Would be a great conversation starter.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> Savas Caroline mini tote ($1200)
> 
> So in the interest of full disclosure, I actually kind of like this bag.  I mean, it's still full tilt WTH, but in a charming sort of way that if I really had that kind of money to burn, I would buy one just for the ridiculousness of it all.
> View attachment 3990369
> 
> View attachment 3990370
> 
> Edited to add, they have a larger fancy basket that looks even MORE like it belongs in the world's poshest grocer!
> View attachment 3990375


I am convinced, convinced, that this was result of some sort of drunken, end of the week challenge. Hurled while at a bar or in the design room or wherever design minions tie one on at the end of the week. *insert drunken, slurred voice in language of your choice*:  Hey Jeanne/Miguel/Marie/Bob, I bet you can't design a bag and get it to production from something found in the corner market. Reply: Oh yeah, you're on.
Edited to add, I kinda like it too. In general I like brass tone hardware over nickel.
And *full tilt WTH* is a great modifier. Can't wait to use it at work!!


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> Savas Caroline mini tote ($1200)
> 
> So in the interest of full disclosure, I actually kind of like this bag.  I mean, it's still full tilt WTH, but in a charming sort of way that if I really had that kind of money to burn, I would buy one just for the ridiculousness of it all.
> View attachment 3990369
> 
> View attachment 3990370
> 
> Edited to add, they have a larger fancy basket that looks even MORE like it belongs in the world's poshest grocer!
> View attachment 3990375


Now the newsprint skirt, sorry, somebody needed to fill a quota and phoned that in.
Ditto for the shiny discoesque Varsity baseball jacket. Just lazy.


----------



## obscurity7

Lake Effect said:


> I am convinced, convinced, that this was result of some sort of drunken, end of the week challenge. Hurled while at a bar or in the design room or wherever design minions tie one on at the end of the week. *insert drunken, slurred voice in language of your choice*:  Hey Jeanne/Miguel/Marie/Bob, I bet you can't design a bag and get it to production from something found in the corner market. Reply: Oh yeah, you're on.
> Edited to add, I kinda like it too. In general I like brass tone hardware over nickel.
> And *full tilt WTH* is a great modifier. Can't wait to use it at work!!


Bag designs based on things found in a corner market.  Oh god.  Now that you've said it, it'll be part of Balenciaga's new line.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> Bag designs based on things found in a corner market.  Oh god.  Now that you've said it, it'll be part of Balenciaga's new line.


They already did the office challenge with the pink fringe / paper shredder bag!


----------



## Wamgurl

What the...? My apologies if someone owns it.


----------



## obscurity7

Wamgurl said:


> What the...? My apologies if someone owns it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994806


I just don't understand how you're supposed to USE it.  Although this would hardly be the first designer bag where I've questioned if it's possible to use it as a bag in real life.


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> I just don't understand how you're supposed to USE it.  Although this would hardly be the first designer bag where I've questioned if it's possible to use it as a bag in real life.



I HAD to Google this “bag”. It’s so ridiculous. 

According to Farfetch, this is how you wear it:




Apparently, even Queen Bey has it, according to a fan site: 




The good news is that you can pick up several dupes in Target or Kmart. Just check the room organization sections:


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> I just don't understand how you're supposed to USE it.  Although this would hardly be the first designer bag where I've questioned if it's possible to use it as a bag in real life.



I HAD to Google this “bag”. It’s so ridiculous. 

According to Farfetch, this is how you wear it:

View attachment 3994926


Apparently, even Queen Bey has it, according to a fan site: 

View attachment 3994927


The good news is that you can pick up several dupes in Target or Kmart. Just check the room organization sections:

View attachment 3994930


----------



## obscurity7

ManilaMama said:


> I HAD to Google this “bag”. It’s so ridiculous.
> 
> According to Farfetch, this is how you wear it:
> 
> View attachment 3994926
> 
> 
> Apparently, even Queen Bey has it, according to a fan site:
> 
> View attachment 3994927
> 
> 
> The good news is that you can pick up several dupes in Target or Kmart. Just check the room organization sections:
> 
> View attachment 3994930


I dare the woman in the Farfetch photo to walk with that thing.  Even just across the room.  It's absurd!


----------



## anthrosphere

obscurity7 said:


> I dare the woman in the Farfetch photo to walk with that thing.  Even just across the room.  It's absurd!


Why would you dare a model? The poor woman was forced to take a picture with that thing, you’re making it sound like she already owns the bag and had a random photographer take her picture.

Anyway, I can bet those “fashion bloggers” will get this bag for free and post pictures on their blog and Instagram. If not celebrities definitely will.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Wamgurl said:


> What the...? My apologies if someone owns it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994806


This is pure Edina Monsoon territory  Chloé has made a similar one.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> I dare the woman in the Farfetch photo to walk with that thing.  Even just across the room.  It's absurd!


I get you. I would dare the Gucci-est of Gucci lovers to carry this.
But I will also say this *cause this a light hearted, goofy thread, right?*, that on the other hand, if a Gucci snob flung it on her shoulder and sashayed across the room , paused with her hand on her hip, and owned that mess, I might have to give her a slow clap , lol.
Edited to add, now ya got me thinking what three vintage Coach I could put together, to see her Guuci /three and now I raise you my Coach /three!


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is pure Edina Monsoon territory  Chloé has made a similar one.



You know after seeing your avi a few weeks ago, I spent half of a Saturday binge watching Patsy and Eddie. They just so naturally did over the top fashion.


----------



## obscurity7

Lake Effect said:


> I get you. I would dare the Gucci-est of Gucci lovers to carry this.
> But I will also say this *cause this a light hearted, goofy thread, right?*, that on the other hand, if a Gucci snob flung it on her shoulder and sashayed across the room , paused with her hand on her hip, and owned that mess, I might have to give her a slow clap , lol.
> Edited to add, now ya got me thinking what three vintage Coach I could put together, to see her Guuci /three and now I raise you my Coach /three!


Honestly, that kind of goes for everything in this thread, doesn't it?  If you can wear the hell out of it and OWN it, then you will have my respect.  I'm not gonna go out and buy the thing, but I can appreciate the confidence that comes with pulling off ugly/weird/quirky clothing.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ManilaMama said:


> I HAD to Google this “bag”. It’s so ridiculous.
> 
> According to Farfetch, this is how you wear it:
> 
> View attachment 3994926
> 
> 
> Apparently, even Queen Bey has it, according to a fan site:
> 
> View attachment 3994927
> 
> 
> The good news is that you can pick up several dupes in Target or Kmart. Just check the room organization sections:
> 
> View attachment 3994930


Sometimes I wonder if Beyonce is so lacking in taste that she'll buy anything with a name on it or if she is trolling us. She also owned that $45,000 LV Tribute bag that looked like the result of a craftsman at LV feeding a bunch of bags to a crocodile, collecting the pieces the croc pooped out, and stitching them together.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Beyonce is so lacking in taste that she'll buy anything with a name on it or if she is trolling us. She also owned that $45,000 LV Tribute bag that looked like the result of a craftsman at LV feeding a bunch of bags to a crocodile, collecting the pieces the croc pooped out, and stitching them together.


I'm going with the first option.


----------



## papertiger

Wamgurl said:


> What the...? My apologies if someone owns it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994806



past ironic-funny, feeling


----------



## papertiger

ManilaMama said:


> I HAD to Google this “bag”. It’s so ridiculous.
> 
> According to Farfetch, this is how you wear it:
> 
> View attachment 3994926
> 
> 
> Apparently, even Queen Bey has it, according to a fan site:
> 
> View attachment 3994927
> 
> 
> The good news is that you can pick up several dupes in Target or Kmart. Just check the room organization sections:
> 
> View attachment 3994930



I prefer the Target/Kmart version. I might take my bathroom organiser out and hoot it to my belt.


----------



## papertiger

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Beyonce is so lacking in taste that she'll buy anything with a name on it or if she is trolling us. She also owned that $45,000 LV Tribute bag that looked like the result of a craftsman at LV feeding a bunch of bags to a crocodile, collecting the pieces the croc pooped out, and stitching them together.



Do you mean this one? 




Dear me, I didn't know any bags were that terrible.


----------



## tickedoffchick

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3981371
> 
> 
> Blister calling


I saw these (or a knockoff of these) on the girlfriend of a drug trafficker who was being brought to court.


----------



## tickedoffchick

nicole0612 said:


> I actually liked some of the gucci looks
> I would love to wear these especially, just styled slightly differently.
> View attachment 3980265
> 
> View attachment 3980266
> 
> View attachment 3980282
> View attachment 3980284
> View attachment 3980286
> 
> I agree the props and styling was a bit much, but runway will always be about fantasy and attempting to tell a story. Overall, in spite of some looks that I really loved, overall I am still bothered by this show. I am not a fan of the egregious use of labels, but mostly I am troubled by the cultural appropriation that went several steps too far.



There was a famous ad campaign in the '70s for pantyhose.


----------



## obscurity7

papertiger said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 3995897
> 
> 
> Dear me, I didn't know any bags were that terrible.


Even when I heard the description of the alligator and the pooping, I didn't imagine something quite this awful.  That's hideous on a level that is honestly baffling.  Like a craft project done by an 11 year old. 

... maybe it was a craft project done by someone's kid.  I'd feel better about it then.


----------



## Lake Effect

papertiger said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 3995897
> 
> 
> Dear me, I didn't know any bags were that terrible.


Well, apparently, yes. I cannot believe somebody green lights a mess like this for production.
edited to add, too bad it's not the '80s. We could blame cocaine. 


tickedoffchick said:


> I saw these (or a knockoff of these) on the girlfriend of a drug trafficker who was being brought to court.


Thank you very much! I love the thread: this bag gets made, carried by Beyonce, gets knocked off (I am gonna go with this for brevity), and ends up on the periphery of drug trafficking. Justice served.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Lake Effect said:


> Well, apparently, yes. I cannot believe somebody green lights a mess like this for production.
> edited to add, too bad it's not the '80s. We could blame cocaine.
> 
> Thank you very much! I love the thread: this bag gets made, carried by Beyonce, gets knocked off (I am gonna go with this for brevity), and ends up on the periphery of drug trafficking. Justice served.



It was the clear vinyl Chanel boots (or knockoffs) that I saw but it would not surprise me to see some awful knockoff of that bag soon!


----------



## obscurity7

. . . . Huh.

So, that's a thing.


----------



## meowmix318

obscurity7 said:


> . . . . Huh.
> 
> So, that's a thing.
> View attachment 3996698


For the height challenged


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

papertiger said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 3995897
> 
> 
> Dear me, I didn't know any bags were that terrible.


That’s the one. Much was made in the media over the price of that monstrosity. I am sure Bey loved every second of attention she got for having it despite it being butt ugly. Girl always did seem a bit “thirsty”, as the youngsters would say.


----------



## papertiger

tickedoffchick said:


> It was the clear vinyl Chanel boots (or knockoffs) that I saw but it would not surprise me to see some awful knockoff of that bag soon!




It's a whole 'thing' 

http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/transparent-accessory-trend

I'm sure we've seen this trend before 100 times, just never takes off. Can't imagine why not


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is pure Edina Monsoon territory  Chloé has made a similar one.



I almost posted this same thing! When Patsy comes in she says "WHAT are you wearing?" then after Eddie tells her, Patsy says "It's gorgeous."


----------



## jamamcg

papertiger said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 3995897
> 
> 
> Dear me, I didn't know any bags were that terrible.



You see them designing/making this bag in the Marc Jacobs Louis Vuitton documentary.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> . . . . Huh.
> 
> So, that's a thing.
> View attachment 3996698


Needs more cowbell. That's all I got.


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> You see them designing/making this bag in the Marc Jacobs Louis Vuitton documentary.



Thanks, I'll check it out. 

Loved MJ's NY AW18 show, back on top form


----------



## Shelby33

I don't really like this. ..


----------



## Lake Effect

Shelby33 said:


> I don't really like this. ..
> View attachment 3997935


No shock there, they had to slash the price. Maybe they should just slash the bag too! I am trying to remember what kind of craft stitchery stuff that CC logo is reminding me of . . .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

obscurity7 said:


> . . . . Huh.
> 
> So, that's a thing.
> View attachment 3996698





Lake Effect said:


> Needs more cowbell. That's all I got.


These shoes remind me of a Danish brand who make fantastic toys: bObles. We have a couple of of much loved and used "tumle" bObles and I can only recommend them. Kids of all ages love them and so do ours. And bObles are a great interior design addition as well 

Maybe when my kids won't play with their bObles anymore, these soles will still be a thing and I can carve myself a pair of crocodile striped little somethings to wear?!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

If the Gucci multi bag didn't win you over, here for your consideration is: the Chloé Roy Double Clutch. Unclip-able if two bags carried on top of each other length wise feels a little bit too much for you. Or let yourself be convinced by Chloés own description that I'm assuming somebody did not write with a straight face:
_"Cut from elegant smooth calfskin in shades of natural white and deep red, the Roy double clutch has clean lines and a flat silhouette that sits close to the body. The clutches can be worn together or unclipped to be carried separately.

Metallic bars, eyelets and chain links add a striking glint of silver and pale gold-toned hardware for a cool, urban slant. The short black leather strap is ideal for hand carry, while the long, military-inspired canvas & leather strap exudes laid-back confidence with a dash of contrasting colour."


_


----------



## fitofrage

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If the Gucci multi bag didn't win you over, here for your consideration is: the Chloé Roy Double Clutch. Unclip-able if two bags carried on top of each other length wise feels a little bit too much for you. Or let yourself be convinced by Chloés own description that I'm assuming somebody did not write with a straight face:
> _"Cut from elegant smooth calfskin in shades of natural white and deep red, the Roy double clutch has clean lines and a flat silhouette that sits close to the body. The clutches can be worn together or unclipped to be carried separately.
> 
> Metallic bars, eyelets and chain links add a striking glint of silver and pale gold-toned hardware for a cool, urban slant. The short black leather strap is ideal for hand carry, while the long, military-inspired canvas & leather strap exudes laid-back confidence with a dash of contrasting colour."_


_

The writing sounds just like the Seinfeld scene where Elaine gets the job writing for the J. Peterman catalog. 

_


----------



## ManilaMama

Warning: do not microwave. 





And also, since I am always at your service, I also found a much affordable highstreet dupe for your consideration!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fitofrage said:


> _
> The writing sounds just like the Seinfeld scene where Elaine gets the job writing for the J. Peterman catalog.
> 
> _



 Exactly! Love Seinfeld Larry David.


----------



## obscurity7

ManilaMama said:


> Warning: do not microwave.
> 
> View attachment 3998063
> View attachment 3998064
> 
> 
> And also, since I am always at your service, I also found a much affordable highstreet dupe for your consideration!!
> 
> View attachment 3998066


I suddenly have a hankering for a baked potato.  Just me?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> Warning: do not microwave.
> 
> View attachment 3998063
> View attachment 3998064
> 
> 
> And also, since I am always at your service, I also found a much affordable highstreet dupe for your consideration!!
> 
> View attachment 3998066


I like this in gold 

And it'll separate you effortlessly from the peasantry with their high street kitchen foil, whenever you find yourself in those heat reflective need emergency survival situations


----------



## Shelby33

ManilaMama said:


> Warning: do not microwave.
> 
> View attachment 3998063
> View attachment 3998064
> 
> 
> 
> And also, since I am always at your service, I also found a much affordable highstreet dupe for your consideration!!
> 
> View attachment 3998066



I have a dog who is terrified of thunder storms, completely loses it and needs xanax. Seriously. Anyway the vet recommended something like this, this is much cheaper!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If the Gucci multi bag didn't win you over, here for your consideration is: the Chloé Roy Double Clutch. Unclip-able if two bags carried on top of each other length wise feels a little bit too much for you. Or let yourself be convinced by Chloés own description that I'm assuming somebody did not write with a straight face:
> _"Cut from elegant smooth calfskin in shades of natural white and deep red, the Roy double clutch has clean lines and a flat silhouette that sits close to the body. The clutches can be worn together or unclipped to be carried separately.
> 
> Metallic bars, eyelets and chain links add a striking glint of silver and pale gold-toned hardware for a cool, urban slant. The short black leather strap is ideal for hand carry, while the long, military-inspired canvas & leather strap exudes laid-back confidence with a dash of contrasting colour."
> View attachment 3998036
> View attachment 3998037
> _


The hell ? When did *I am using a shoulder strap = exuding laid back confidence instead of either 1) it's more convenient or 2) I need my hands free??


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> I suddenly have a hankering for a baked potato.  Just me?


Laugh My Ass Off.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> I suddenly have a hankering for a baked potato.  Just me?


While we are on this, only slightly OT, do they still sell Jiffy Pop stove top popcorn??


----------



## obscurity7

Lake Effect said:


> While we are on this, only slightly OT, do they still sell Jiffy Pop stove top popcorn??


ENTIRELY off topic: yes, they still sell Jiffy Pop, and someone please explain to me how Mystical Fire is what people most often buy after looking at popcorn??


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> ENTIRELY off topic: yes, they still sell Jiffy Pop, and someone please explain to me how Mystical Fire is what people most often buy after looking at popcorn??
> 
> View attachment 3999251


Not a clue. But sounds like the may also be interested in  buying a crackling fireplace sound effect. If so desired to go along with the visual!


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like this in gold
> 
> And it'll separate you effortlessly from the peasantry with their high street kitchen foil, whenever you find yourself in those heat reflective need emergency survival situations


Exactly. Cause you know Eds and or Patsy would say: Sweetie, just because we survived a disaster doesn't mean we should look like one. Pass the Stollie.


----------



## Margoux

meowmix318 said:


> For the height challenged



Hi! 4'8 here and I wouldn't touch those even if they were the last shoes on earth AND free! lol


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> I suddenly have a hankering for a baked potato.  Just me?



I was thinking more of a burrito actually. With a frozen margarita on the side. 




I can also have some chocolates. 




Wow. That coat is inspirational.


----------



## obscurity7

What. Is. Going. On. With denim trends?

We have what I consider to be high-waisted air conditioning jeans.  To the tune of just over $2500



We have the floofy ostrich ankles times two.  I would love to see the look on the dry cleaners face when you bring these in for washing.




And then there's this.  I can't.  Listen folks, I was there in the late 80s and early 90s.  We've Been Through This.  No.  Just no.


----------



## lovieluvslux

LMAO.  Really?  These trends need to die!


----------



## ManilaMama

The ugly shoe trend won’t die!

Are you still rocking your sock shoes? Well... get with the program because it will soon be - stocking shoes. Alexander Wang:




Platforms are back! But forget those clunky brogues. Here’s your alternative for summer! Show off those pedicures! Marco de Vincenzo:




And for evening. What trends will stay? Clear heels? Crystal embellishments? Fur? Feathers? Who knows? Just wear them all! Marni:




Tassels are still in folks. But you better go big or go home in 2018! Celine:


----------



## obscurity7

ManilaMama said:


> The ugly shoe trend won’t die!
> 
> Are you still rocking your sock shoes? Well... get with the program because it will soon be - stocking shoes. Alexander Wang:
> 
> View attachment 3999892
> 
> 
> Platforms are back! But forget those clunky brogues. Here’s your alternative for summer! Show off those pedicures! Marco de Vincenzo:
> 
> View attachment 3999893
> 
> 
> And for evening. What trends will stay? Clear heels? Crystal embellishments? Fur? Feathers? Who knows? Just wear them all! Marni:
> 
> View attachment 3999895
> 
> 
> Tassels are still in folks. But you better go big or go home in 2018! Celine:
> 
> View attachment 3999898
> View attachment 3999900


A lot of these would look fabulous with the jeans.  Stocking shoes with the laser cut outs.  Marni shoes with the rainbow feathered jeans.  Celine tassels with the multi-layered jeans.  

I feel mildly ill just having typed that.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> The ugly shoe trend won’t die!
> 
> Are you still rocking your sock shoes? Well... get with the program because it will soon be - stocking shoes. Alexander Wang:
> 
> View attachment 3999892
> 
> 
> Platforms are back! But forget those clunky brogues. Here’s your alternative for summer! Show off those pedicures! Marco de Vincenzo:
> 
> View attachment 3999893
> 
> 
> And for evening. What trends will stay? Clear heels? Crystal embellishments? Fur? Feathers? Who knows? Just wear them all! Marni:
> 
> View attachment 3999895
> 
> 
> Tassels are still in folks. But you better go big or go home in 2018! Celine:
> 
> View attachment 3999898
> View attachment 3999900


 
WHY are they putting bag tassels on shoes?!  Do these creative people never walk outside?!


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> A lot of these would look fabulous with the jeans.  Stocking shoes with the laser cut outs.  Marni shoes with the rainbow feathered jeans.  Celine tassels with the multi-layered jeans.
> 
> I feel mildly ill just having typed that.



I laughed out loud reading this! You’re on to something!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> A lot of these would look fabulous with the jeans.  Stocking shoes with the laser cut outs.  Marni shoes with the rainbow feathered jeans.  Celine tassels with the multi-layered jeans.
> 
> I feel mildly ill just having typed that.


Well, you should. 
I apologize for this next comment in advance. If the shoe fits . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> WHY are they putting bag tassels on shoes?!  Do these creative people never walk outside?!


Meh. Agreed. I'm getting lazy. See prior comments I've made in the last , what, month or so.
Next.


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> What. Is. Going. On. With denim trends?
> 
> We have what I consider to be high-waisted air conditioning jeans.  To the tune of just over $2500
> View attachment 3999769
> 
> 
> We have the floofy ostrich ankles times two.  I would love to see the look on the dry cleaners face when you bring these in for washing.
> View attachment 3999770
> View attachment 3999771
> 
> 
> And then there's this.  I can't.  Listen folks, I was there in the late 80s and early 90s.  We've Been Through This.  No.  Just no.
> View attachment 3999772


Okay, I can't be the only who wants to pair up the double jeans with the triple Gucci purse or the double Chloe bag. Not lol!


----------



## jamamcg

obscurity7 said:


> What. Is. Going. On. With denim trends?
> 
> We have what I consider to be high-waisted air conditioning jeans.  To the tune of just over $2500
> View attachment 3999769
> 
> 
> We have the floofy ostrich ankles times two.  I would love to see the look on the dry cleaners face when you bring these in for washing.
> View attachment 3999770
> View attachment 3999771
> 
> 
> And then there's this.  I can't.  Listen folks, I was there in the late 80s and early 90s.  We've Been Through This.  No.  Just no.
> View attachment 3999772



I’m getting Westwood flashbacks with these denims.


----------



## obscurity7

jamamcg said:


> I’m getting Westwood flashbacks with these denims.
> View attachment 4000301


. . . it . . . looks like a whole bunch of things attached themselves to the pants in an OCD parasitic sort of way.  Which I can almost guarantee is a combination of words never uttered before.


----------



## obscurity7

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, I can't be the only who wants to pair up the double jeans with the triple Gucci purse or the double Chloe bag. Not lol!


Double jeans, triple bag... plus a severed head!  Done!


----------



## Lake Effect

obscurity7 said:


> Double jeans, triple bag... plus a severed head!  Done!


Well played obscurity7, well played.


----------



## ManilaMama

Just saw this on IG. Alexander Wang gave Kim K two pairs of those stocking shoes. But, wait, he didn’t just give the peasant nylon version to Kim... he gave his extra special... FISHNET version. 




Next thing you know designers will be creating paste on heels for people to stick on their bare feet!


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> What. Is. Going. On. With denim trends?
> 
> We have what I consider to be high-waisted air conditioning jeans.  To the tune of just over $2500
> View attachment 3999769
> 
> 
> We have the floofy ostrich ankles times two.  I would love to see the look on the dry cleaners face when you bring these in for washing.
> View attachment 3999770
> View attachment 3999771
> 
> 
> And then there's this.  I can't.  Listen folks, I was there in the late 80s and early 90s.  We've Been Through This.  No.  Just no.
> View attachment 3999772


i am crying here....    
the first pair looks like it's survived the locust attack ....


----------



## ksuromax

Anyone going fishing at the weekend??? 
I found a perfect bag for ya...
regretfully, the name of the genius creator is unknown, but i guess we should expect more 'pearls' to come


----------



## ksuromax

I presume that this girl's name is Alice?....


----------



## ManilaMama

ksuromax said:


> I presume that this girl's name is Alice?....



I’m laughing so hard. [emoji23]

Do you think it’s quartz movement?


----------



## ksuromax

ManilaMama said:


> I’m laughing so hard. [emoji23]
> 
> Do you think it’s quartz movement?


well, given the size... it could be a small diesel engine driven


----------



## fitofrage

ManilaMama said:


> Next thing you know designers will be creating paste on heels for people to stick on their bare feet!



Sole Suckers from the '80s!


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> Anyone going fishing at the weekend???
> I found a perfect bag for ya...
> regretfully, the name of the genius creator is unknown, but i guess we should expect more 'pearls' to come





ksuromax said:


> I presume that this girl's name is Alice?....



The fish bag is just disturbing.  Fish eyes in general are alarming unless they're on an actual alive fish.  And even then...

The clock is kind of cool, and round shapes are so in right now, I suppose it was just a matter of time (see what I did there) before someone said, "Hat boxes?  Pff!  I can do better than that!"


----------



## jamamcg

Continuing with the Denim. Say this on instagram. Sadly I don’t know who made them but should come in handy for those days that one of your legs gets longer and fatter. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Update. They are by Christopher Shannon


----------



## obscurity7

jamamcg said:


> Continuing with the Denim. Say this on instagram. Sadly I don’t know who made them but should come in handy for those days that one of your legs gets longer and fatter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000755
> 
> 
> Update. They are by Christopher Shannon


I . . . 

 . . . 

I am actually rendered speechless and confused.


----------



## CoachMaven

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I forgot to save what designer... But I cannot help to think about pubic all over the dress
> View attachment 3988786


That dress looks like Mr. Snuffleupagus' fake eyelashes exploded onto it!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ManilaMama said:


> Just saw this on IG. Alexander Wang gave Kim K two pairs of those stocking shoes. But, wait, he didn’t just give the peasant nylon version to Kim... he gave his extra special... FISHNET version.
> 
> View attachment 4000483
> 
> 
> Next thing you know designers will be creating paste on heels for people to stick on their bare feet!


Please tell me Alexander Wang is joking with these things. It looks like he just pulled some cheap fishnet knee socks over some shoe bottoms. I could do the same thing with a pair of shoes from a thrift shop and some fishnets socks from the dollar store. Someone doesn't think much of Kim K. or her fashion sense.


----------



## Lake Effect

ksuromax said:


> Anyone going fishing at the weekend???
> I found a perfect bag for ya...
> regretfully, the name of the genius creator is unknown, but i guess we should expect more 'pearls' to come


LL Bean and/or Cabella's needs to get busy and knock this off. If it isn't their's originally, of course. This has to be in a mall in Portland. Maine or Oregon, take your pick.


----------



## Lake Effect

ManilaMama said:


> Just saw this on IG. Alexander Wang gave Kim K two pairs of those stocking shoes. But, wait, he didn’t just give the peasant nylon version to Kim... he gave his extra special... FISHNET version.
> 
> View attachment 4000483
> 
> 
> Next thing you know designers will be creating paste on heels for people to stick on their bare feet!


This isn't a shoe that someone carefully worked a fishnet knee high onto?? I could knock that look off in a minute.


----------



## Lake Effect

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Please tell me Alexander Wang is joking with these things. It looks like he just pulled some cheap fishnet knee socks over some shoe bottoms. I could do the same thing with a pair of shoes from a thrift shop and some fishnets socks from the dollar store. Someone doesn't think much of Kim K. or her fashion sense.


Okay good. I didn't your response before I posted. Thanks for confirming my reality check.


----------



## Margoux

jamamcg said:


> Continuing with the Denim. Say this on instagram. Sadly I don’t know who made them but should come in handy for those days that one of your legs gets longer and fatter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000755
> 
> 
> Update. They are by Christopher Shannon



If you were like me and wondering if these were actually possible to put on the human body, Vogue gives us a slideshow of evidence here: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-menswear/christopher-shannon

Also, if you google Christopher Shannon, this is the first result:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Here is a sister of the pubic hair dress. She just graduated from the clown college hence love of bright colours.

And this 


That appendix is not covering what you might think
It actually looks like this when on


----------



## obscurity7

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4005639
> 
> Here is a sister of the pubic hair dress. She just graduated from the clown college hence love of bright colours.
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4005642
> 
> That appendix is not covering what you might think
> It actually looks like this when on
> 
> View attachment 4005649



You can button it back to front to create a... coat-bodysuit? I don't know that this was a need from anyone ever, unless you're really concerned about the recent windy weather and hate when it gets up under your jacket.


----------



## Hyacinth

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4005639
> 
> Here is a sister of the pubic hair dress. She just graduated from the clown college hence love of bright colours.
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4005642
> 
> That appendix is not covering what you might think
> It actually looks like this when on
> 
> View attachment 4005649



Ahhhhh, I get it, it's a built-in loincloth to hold your Depends in place. Probably fastens in the front - very practical. The big pockets in the back must be for extra pads. 

Hope the wearers remember to move that maxi-tab out of the way before settling their bums down in a public restroom or Porta-Potty.


----------



## Shelby33

Stolen from the Balenciaga forum

Moschino


----------



## obscurity7

Shelby33 said:


> Stolen from the Balenciaga forum
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 4006283



For a runway show I totally get it. But the first celebrity I see traipsing about town in this thing...


----------



## ManilaMama

Socks as shoes..

And socks as bags... 

Hmmmmm... now we wait with bated breath as one designer comes out with the inevitable:

Socks as hats.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4005639
> 
> Here is a sister of the pubic hair dress. She just graduated from the clown college hence love of bright colours.
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4005642
> 
> That appendix is not covering what you might think
> It actually looks like this when on
> 
> View attachment 4005649


The dress: Sometimes I think fashion creating is just throwing random stuff at random materials and seeing what sticks. This is another creation I get the urge to go at with my Silk-épil 

The jacket: I had a jacket like this (sans le loin cloth thingy- what is that?!) in my teens/early 20's, real military stuff that I dyed black. Went fabulously with my Martens and dress down or dress up and any bag. It probably didn't  but at that age you get away with almost anything.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> Stolen from the Balenciaga forum
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 4006283


"We  our customers." 
_That_ sock-it-to them-bag tells me you absolutely don't, Moschino.


----------



## Wei Wei

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> $695 for that? What even ..... I have no words.



I would NOT pay that much for the sweater cos I see lots of designs like this from the children's section in Kmart or Target! If Coach does this, they have to do it with better design and use better materials too haha


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hyacinth said:


> Ahhhhh, I get it, it's a built-in loincloth to hold your Depends in place. Probably fastens in the front - very practical. The big pockets in the back must be for extra pads.
> 
> Hope the wearers remember to move that maxi-tab out of the way before settling their bums down in a public restroom or Porta-Potty.


It's the Lady of the House speaking!    LOVE Hyacinth Buck..., apologies, Bouquet!


----------



## meowmix318

Shelby33 said:


> Stolen from the Balenciaga forum
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 4006283



It is interesting that the model is also wearing the hanger


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Margoux said:


> If you were like me and wondering if these were actually possible to put on the human body, Vogue gives us a slideshow of evidence here: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-menswear/christopher-shannon
> 
> Also, if you google Christopher Shannon, this is the first result:



Why is the model wearing a t-shirt with URL of a porn site on it?



Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4005639
> 
> Here is a sister of the pubic hair dress. She just graduated from the clown college hence love of bright colours.
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4005642
> 
> That appendix is not covering what you might think
> It actually looks like this when on
> 
> View attachment 4005649



LOL...for a minute I thought I was seeing a jacket with an attached codpiece!


----------



## nicole0612

Hyacinth said:


> Ahhhhh, I get it, it's a built-in loincloth to hold your Depends in place. Probably fastens in the front - very practical. The big pockets in the back must be for extra pads.
> 
> Hope the wearers remember to move that maxi-tab out of the way before settling their bums down in a public restroom or Porta-Potty.



I was also thinking it looks exactly like a coordinating maxi pad that accidentally got stuck after a trip to the bathroom!


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> Stolen from the Balenciaga forumMoschino



It’s been raining alot here in California, I could use this to protect my clothes from getting soaked. It would also work great for water rides at the theme park, too.


----------



## averagejoe

Shelby33 said:


> Stolen from the Balenciaga forum
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 4006283


I think this looks so fun, sadly!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

averagejoe said:


> I think this looks so fun, sadly!


Good taste always comes with a bit of personality and quirk  


Tube socks anything are just right down there with fanny packs on my list of fashion's least wanted and the damage they caused my vulnerable fashion sensitivities as a child will probably never be undone. Not even by stamping Balenciaga on them


----------



## jamamcg

Shelby33 said:


> Stolen from the Balenciaga forum
> 
> Moschino
> View attachment 4006283



Well I quite like Jeremy Scott’s quirky designs so for me he can get away with anything


----------



## jamamcg

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Why is the model wearing a t-shirt with URL of a porn site on it?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...for a minute I thought I was seeing a jacket with an attached codpiece!



It’s actually a humours jab at a sports retailer here in the UK called Sports Direct


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

jamamcg said:


> It’s actually a humours jab at a sports retailer here in the UK called Sports Direct
> 
> View attachment 4007330


For what it’s worth, I actually entered the URL in my browser. That’s how I know it’s a porn site.   It’s all videos of ladies who are short on cash and need a ride, so they pay the cabbie with...um... other assets.


----------



## jamamcg

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> For what it’s worth, I actually entered the URL in my browser. That’s how I know it’s a porn site.   It’s all videos of ladies who are short on cash and need a ride, so they pay the cabbie with...um... other assets.



When I did it it just came up with Christopher Shannon tshirts


----------



## tlatrice

jamamcg said:


> When I did it it just came up with Christopher Shannon tshirts
> 
> View attachment 4007444


The shirt on the model says Lovers Direct.  I tried it and got the fake taxi porn site too.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

jamamcg said:


> When I did it it just came up with Christopher Shannon tshirts
> 
> View attachment 4007444


That's weird, because loversdirect dot xxx redirected to the porn site for me. That was on the t-shirt in the previous pic. hatersdirect dot xxx comes up with nothing.


----------



## tlatrice

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> That's weird, because loversdirect dot xxx redirected to the porn site for me. That was on the t-shirt in the previous pic. hatersdirect dot xxx comes up with nothing.


Same here


----------



## anthrosphere

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Why is the model wearing a t-shirt with URL of a porn site on it?!


Am I blind? I zoomed in the pictures at 400% but I don't see the URL anywhere.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

anthrosphere said:


> Am I blind? I zoomed in the pictures at 400% but I don't see the URL anywhere.


Go to this post and look at the photo: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...t-your-wth-finds.945408/page-56#post-32136063


----------



## Clairen4

ManilaMama said:


> Do you have an irrational fear of your designer bags falling and getting caught on an escalator? FEAR NO MORE!
> 
> Chanel’s latest flaps have the escalator grates already embedded in them!
> 
> View attachment 3981612
> View attachment 3981613
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: These are probably gorgeous in person.
> 
> Disclaimer #2: These also probably cost more than your home mortgage each. Lol.


Hahahaha. OMG, I guess they do kinda look like that.


----------



## anthrosphere

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Go to this post and look at the photo: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...t-your-wth-finds.945408/page-56#post-32136063


OHH, I was looking at the Vogue website. I was so confused. Thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> That's weird, because loversdirect dot xxx redirected to the porn site for me. That was on the t-shirt in the previous pic. hatersdirect dot xxx comes up with nothing.



I just posted the Haters one to show another design


----------



## obscurity7

Dolce & Gabbana here, clearly encouraging you to steal the incense thingies they swing around during Catholic mass to use them as a handbag.  (It's called a "thurible" as it turns out.)




And if stealing from your local church doesn't seem appealing, you can steal your auntie's grossly over-decorated picture frame and slap a handle on it!


----------



## jamamcg

This is kind of a old one. But i still laugh that Givenchy came out with these 








A guy at my old uni had the Tshirt in black and you could just spot the pervert a mile away. I really don’t understand it.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

jamamcg said:


> This is kind of a old one. But i still laugh that Givenchy came out with these
> 
> View attachment 4008435
> 
> View attachment 4008438
> 
> View attachment 4008439
> 
> 
> A guy at my old uni had the Tshirt in black and you could just spot the pervert a mile away. I really don’t understand it.


The BDSM-themed metal band The Genitorturers put out hockey jerseys with their curved barbell G logo on the front and "Pervert" and the number 69 on the back.


----------



## jamamcg

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> The BDSM-themed metal band The Genitorturers put out hockey jerseys with their curved barbell G logo on the front and "Pervert" and the number 69 on the back.


----------



## jamamcg

In case you didn’t know what they were for 




Saw them on Instagram. They are by Off White


----------



## meowmix318

jamamcg said:


> In case you didn’t know what they were for
> 
> View attachment 4008788
> 
> 
> Saw them on Instagram. They are by Off White


I have seen these boots at the store. There is also a boot in white with the letters in black


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4005639
> 
> Here is a sister of the pubic hair dress. She just graduated from the clown college hence love of bright colours.
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4005642
> 
> That appendix is not covering what you might think
> It actually looks like this when on
> 
> View attachment 4005649


emergency wipe?


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> Dolce & Gabbana here, clearly encouraging you to steal the incense thingies they swing around during Catholic mass to use them as a handbag.  (It's called a "thurible" as it turns out.)
> 
> View attachment 4008400
> 
> 
> And if stealing from your local church doesn't seem appealing, you can steal your auntie's grossly over-decorated picture frame and slap a handle on it!
> View attachment 4008401


that rosey thingie would look interesting if done in moderation around the frame of a clutch, imo, but this - NOOO!!!


----------



## Wamgurl

meowmix318 said:


> It is interesting that the model is also wearing the hanger



I have about 10 of those dresses hanging in my closet [emoji173]️


----------



## Wamgurl

This dress... [emoji849]


----------



## poopsie

jamamcg said:


> In case you didn’t know what they were for
> 
> View attachment 4008788
> 
> 
> Saw them on Instagram. They are by Off White



An homage to Nancy Sinatra!


----------



## jamamcg

poopsie said:


> An homage to Nancy Sinatra!



That didn’t even cross my mind. If it actually is. I quite like them then lol


----------



## houseof999

poopsie said:


> An homage to Nancy Sinatra!


That's the first thing that came to my mind!


----------



## tickedoffchick

It's a bag AND a blanket! For when you've spent your rent on designer handbags and end up sleeping in the bus terminal, from Victoria Beckham.


----------



## meowmix318

tickedoffchick said:


> It's a bag AND a blanket! For when you've spent your rent on designer handbags and end up sleeping in the bus terminal, from Victoria Beckham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013603


I didn't the lady on the right had a bag on since it is the same color as the jacket. It just looked so odd with a large pouch coming out from her jacket. 

This is just horrible


----------



## Senf

Haha - it looks like a blue IKEA bag made out of fuzzy material.

Hopefully IKEA won‘t sue them for copyright reasons


----------



## jamamcg

Senf said:


> Haha - it looks like a blue IKEA bag made out of fuzzy material.
> 
> Hopefully IKEA won‘t sue them for copyright reasons



I think if Balenciaga  got away with it Ms Beckham should be fine.


----------



## Senf

jamamcg said:


> I think if Balenciaga  got away with it Ms Beckham should be fine.
> View attachment 4013983



Haha just missing the yellow strap


----------



## ccbaggirl89

?????????


----------



## obscurity7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ?????????
> View attachment 4020552


 . . . it would look interesting under a blacklight.  That's... that's all I got.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4005639
> 
> Here is a sister of the pubic hair dress. She just graduated from the clown college hence love of bright colours.
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4005642
> 
> That appendix is not covering what you might think
> It actually looks like this when on
> 
> View attachment 4005649



That is the EXACT shape of a menstrual pad. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Margoux said:


> If you were like me and wondering if these were actually possible to put on the human body, Vogue gives us a slideshow of evidence here: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-menswear/christopher-shannon
> 
> Also, if you google Christopher Shannon, this is the first result:



I actually feel sorry for the model. He looks miserable and he should. There is just so much wrong with this, I don’t know where to begin.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ?????????
> View attachment 4020552



Made with real Muppet! [emoji51][emoji22][emoji38]


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ?????????
> View attachment 4020552


That bag is being slowly eaten by Tribbles.


----------



## tickedoffchick

BBC said:


> Made with real Muppet! [emoji51][emoji22][emoji38]


Oh no!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tickedoffchick said:


> Oh no!




One of my favorites!!!

Actually, this is from an episode of “The State” from about a million years ago.....

The skit starts at 13:45 - NOT for Muppet lovers! To me it’s still pretty outrageous.



“Try for a blue one, Steve, we only have red wine.”


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> That bag is being slowly eaten by Tribbles.




Nichelle Nichols's got the blouse to go with it 


photo from https://trekkerscrapbook.com/tag/tribbles/


----------



## ManilaMama

Ever wondered what a fringed trench coat would look like? Well, don’t worry, I got you fam!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Nichelle Nichols's got the blouse to go with it
> View attachment 4024462
> 
> photo from https://trekkerscrapbook.com/tag/tribbles/


I know this is off topic, but I love the Opeth videos in your signature. They're a great band, though my husband and I enjoy their earlier work much more with the full on Death Metal-style vocals. We also like Mikael Åkerfeldt's old-school Death Metal band, Bloodbath.  \m/


----------



## obscurity7

ManilaMama said:


> Ever wondered what a fringed trench coat would look like? Well, don’t worry, I got you fam!!
> 
> View attachment 4024581


I saw this yesterday while scrolling through Instagram and ... yeah, it's a thing, isn't it?  Like the bottom half got caught in something and was torn out to free the coat.  Normally, I can see where a designer was going with a particular piece, but I'm really stumped.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I know this is off topic, but I love the Opeth videos in your signature. They're a great band, though my husband and I enjoy their earlier work much more with the full on Death Metal-style vocals. We also like Mikael Åkerfeldt's old-school Death Metal band, Bloodbath.  \m/


Another metal girl!  Mikael is a God of course, whatever he does (except when making b***y comments online about former band members, maybe  ) but this really is my favourite Opeth line-up.


----------



## anthrosphere

From Urban Outfitters. Those pants. This outfit. All so ugly.


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> From Urban Outfitters. Those pants. This outfit. All so ugly.


Yikes! SMH.. Those pants cut in a slim fit and tiny ruffles down the side would've been cute.


----------



## obscurity7

anthrosphere said:


> From Urban Outfitters. Those pants. This outfit. All so ugly.


My gauge for fashion has always been somewhat simple: if even a super skinny model posed and photographed professionally can't make it look good, then maybe it's just hideous and we should all go back to the drawing board.


----------



## obscurity7

Oh, what fresh hell is this?  I can even hear their voices in my head when I look at this.  ::shudder::


----------



## houseof999

obscurity7 said:


> Oh, what fresh hell is this?  I can even hear their voices in my head when I look at this.  ::shudder::
> View attachment 4025977


Wow totally creepy!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

obscurity7 said:


> My gauge for fashion has always been somewhat simple: if even a super skinny model posed and photographed professionally can't make it look good, then maybe it's just hideous and we should all go back to the drawing board.


  
I tend to have this exact same thought a lot when looking at fashion


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

obscurity7 said:


> Oh, what fresh hell is this?  I can even hear their voices in my head when I look at this.  ::shudder::
> View attachment 4025977


----------



## obscurity7

At least it has a built-in bra?  I mean, I don't know if that's actually a selling point, but... it's a _thing_.


Don't even ask me about the pants.  Or those sleeves.  It somehow manages to look like a backwards outfit without being backwards, which is impressive in its own way.


----------



## lenarmc

obscurity7 said:


> Oh, what fresh hell is this?  I can even hear their voices in my head when I look at this.  ::shudder::
> View attachment 4025977



Not going to lie, I’m a HUGE Stephen King fan. For the right price, I’d buy it. May I ask where did you find it?


----------



## obscurity7

lenarmc said:


> Not going to lie, I’m a HUGE Stephen King fan. For the right price, I’d buy it. May I ask where did you find it?


Y'know, I can respect that.  I don't know what your definition of "right price" is, but at $1590, I'd say it's a bit steep: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...bag-with-twins-micro-beads-item-12705986.aspx


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> Y'know, I can respect that.  I don't know what your definition of "right price" is, but at $1590, I'd say it's a bit steep: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...bag-with-twins-micro-beads-item-12705986.aspx



$1590?!? That’s a hoot! Wow! 

Maybe it’s cross-stitched by the twins themselves?


----------



## obscurity7

ManilaMama said:


> $1590?!? That’s a hoot! Wow!
> 
> Maybe it’s cross-stitched by the twins themselves?


I'm... not sure that would... make it worth... more.  ::twitches quietly::


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

lenarmc said:


> Not going to lie, I’m a HUGE Stephen King fan. For the right price, I’d buy it. May I ask where did you find it?


It's a bit more subtle reference, but Coach also did some some items that referenced The Shining. They did a nice replication of the Apollo 11 sweater worn by Danny and keychains/bag charms of the Apollo 11 rocket.


----------



## obscurity7

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> It's a bit more subtle reference, but Coach also did some some items that referenced The Shining. They did a nice replication of the Apollo 11 sweater worn by Danny and keychains/bag charms of the Apollo 11 rocket.


Subtlety matters.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Do you love nature's most majestic creations? Now show off both your love of animals and your affluence with these!


----------



## ksuromax

did we post this already?? 
Plastic laundry baskets, Gucci felt jealous and followed Balenciaga route


----------



## Margoux

Comme des GarconSvia Paris Fashion Week 2018 AW. I don't even know where to start??? The swimsuit cap? the 3 foot hair? That stack of pancakes? Or the attached description making a valiant attempt to turn this mess into a "masterclass in design?"


----------



## cap4life

Chanel pvc bag for a cool $3k. I just ... can't understand. It's cute but I'd buy the knockoff.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Margoux said:


> Comme des GarconSvia Paris Fashion Week 2018 AW. I don't even know where to start??? The swimsuit cap? the 3 foot hair? That stack of pancakes? Or the attached description making a valiant attempt to turn this mess into a "masterclass in design?"


I wouldn't exactly say that the parts of the audience I can see are in awe


----------



## KittyKat65

Margoux said:


> ...the attached description making a valiant attempt to turn this mess into a "masterclass in design?"


They can call it a "mille-feuille of fabrics, a gigantic proportioned tulle skirt wrapped in lace" and I can call it a gigantic clusterf**k.  The crowd were not looking up "in awe"; they were wondering what drugs the designer was on and how much you would have to pay them to walk around looking like a stack of blueberry pancakes topped off with platform sneakers.


----------



## Storm702

tickedoffchick said:


> I saw these (or a knockoff of these) on the girlfriend of a drug trafficker who was being brought to court.


Kim K


----------



## Notorious Pink

Margoux said:


> Comme des GarconSvia Paris Fashion Week 2018 AW. I don't even know where to start??? The swimsuit cap? the 3 foot hair? That stack of pancakes? Or the attached description making a valiant attempt to turn this mess into a "masterclass in design?"



Stack of fried zucchini. Served with cream or tzatziki between the layers. Yum.


----------



## Pessie

I have something I bought from the garden centre for weeding, and collecting leaves - it looks just like this 
Sorry - lost the quote, I'm referring to the Gucci tote a few posts back


----------



## anthrosphere

houseof999 said:


> Yikes! SMH.. Those pants cut in a slim fit and tiny ruffles down the side would've been cute.





obscurity7 said:


> My gauge for fashion has always been somewhat simple: if even a super skinny model posed and photographed professionally can't make it look good, then maybe it's just hideous and we should all go back to the drawing board.


A little late but I found the matching top. It’s just as bad as the bottom, since the ruffles are literally sticking out right in front of you (as opposed to the side like the pants). I really can’t imagine wearing this anywhere except maybe fashion week or inside the house.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

anthrosphere said:


> A little late but I found the matching top. It’s just as bad as the bottom, since the ruffles are literally sticking out right in front of you (as opposed to the side like the pants). I really can’t imagine wearing this anywhere except maybe fashion week or inside the house.


This is taking the expression "Did you make that out of your curtains?!" to a new level.


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> A little late but I found the matching top. It’s just as bad as the bottom, since the ruffles are literally sticking out right in front of you (as opposed to the side like the pants). I really can’t imagine wearing this anywhere except maybe fashion week or inside the house.


Agreed. It really is just as bad. I can't imagine wearing it at all, not even in the house.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

anthrosphere said:


> A little late but I found the matching top. It’s just as bad as the bottom, since the ruffles are literally sticking out right in front of you (as opposed to the side like the pants). I really can’t imagine wearing this anywhere except maybe fashion week or inside the house.


When I was kid, I wanted a pink bedroom. My mom painted the walls pink and put up ruffled pink curtains. It looks like someone got ahold of my old bedroom curtains and made an outfit.


----------



## obscurity7

anthrosphere said:


> A little late but I found the matching top. It’s just as bad as the bottom, since the ruffles are literally sticking out right in front of you (as opposed to the side like the pants). I really can’t imagine wearing this anywhere except maybe fashion week or inside the house.





ArmCandyLuvr said:


> When I was kid, I wanted a pink bedroom. My mom painted the walls pink and put up ruffled pink curtains. It looks like someone got ahold of my old bedroom curtains and made an outfit.



I think the ONLY way this top could work is if you haven't hit puberty yet.  I mean, those ruffles going straight across your breasts and then bunching underneath ... and oh god, the horror.


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> did we post this already??
> Plastic laundry baskets, Gucci felt jealous and followed Balenciaga route


Are they plastic or rubber?  I ask, knowing that it's ridiculous either way, but for some reason, I'm curious.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ksuromax said:


> did we post this already??
> Plastic laundry baskets, Gucci felt jealous and followed Balenciaga route


These are almost as ridiculous as that Gucci log carrier from many years ago. Seriously, Gucci thought people would pay roughly $500 for something in which to carry dirty, sticky logs.


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> Are they plastic or rubber?  I ask, knowing that it's ridiculous either way, but for some reason, I'm curious.


i mentioned plastic, but that was just by my habitual way of thinking 'laundry plastic basket', but it was mentioned as 'rubber' in the article...


----------



## lenarmc

That ruffle outfit reminds me of a bridesmaid dress that I had to wear in the ‘80s. Horrific.


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> I have something I bought from the garden centre for weeding, and collecting leaves - it looks just like this
> Sorry - lost the quote, I'm referring to the Gucci tote a few posts back


gardening with style


----------



## anthrosphere

This reminded me of a bag I saw on here the other day. The one that has 3 bags attached in a row like this? Except this one is a kids version. Not sure if I want my kid to carry this, though. And especially not with this price tag.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

anthrosphere said:


> This reminded me of a bag I saw on here the other day. The one that has 3 bags attached in a row like this? Except this one is a kids version. Not sure if I want my kid to carry this, though. And especially not with this price tag.


I actually like this version of the 3 in 1 concept best. It's cute with the characters and the carrot.


----------



## papertiger

ManilaMama said:


> Ever wondered what a fringed trench coat would look like? Well, don’t worry, I got you fam!!
> 
> View attachment 4024581



Saw that on NAP, I hate it, it's the no ideas left idea. I used to be such a Loewe RTW fan


----------



## papertiger

obscurity7 said:


> Oh, what fresh hell is this?  I can even hear their voices in my head when I look at this.  ::shudder::
> View attachment 4025977



No longer available from Farfetch so either copyright infringement proceedings have commenced or they're all sold out


----------



## obscurity7

Listen, it's not that I don't think they're cute.  It's just that I don't think they're $3000+ worth of cute.


----------



## jamamcg

papertiger said:


> No longer available from Farfetch so either copyright infringement proceedings have commenced or they're all sold out



Was it by Olympia le Tan?


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> Was it by Olympia le Tan?



Marco De Vincenzo


----------



## papertiger

Here's another Starry bag that's probably raised a few eyebrows




and this is called the Cats Claw, I'm getting more a bovine vibe than a feline one




The Shining twins is back is anyone's dying for it. It's a exclusive to FF: https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...beads-item-12705986.aspx?storeid=11014&from=1


----------



## obscurity7

papertiger said:


> Here's another Starry bag that's probably raised a few eyebrows
> 
> View attachment 4034291
> 
> 
> and this is called the Cats Claw, I'm getting more a bovine vibe than a feline one
> 
> View attachment 4034292
> 
> 
> The Shining twins is back is anyone's dying for it. It's a exclusive to FF: https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...=CPA&af_channel=affiliate&is_retargeting=true


Huh.  I was actually convinced the "paw" bags were a reference to a bear paw, which would make sense.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Here's another Starry bag that's probably raised a few eyebrows
> 
> View attachment 4034291
> 
> 
> and this is called the Cats Claw, I'm getting more a bovine vibe than a feline one
> 
> View attachment 4034292
> 
> 
> The Shining twins is back is anyone's dying for it. It's a exclusive to FF: https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...beads-item-12705986.aspx?storeid=11014&from=1



LOL, “bovine vibe”


----------



## lenarmc

obscurity7 said:


> Y'know, I can respect that.  I don't know what your definition of "right price" is, but at $1590, I'd say it's a bit steep: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...bag-with-twins-micro-beads-item-12705986.aspx



I can honestly say that this is not the right price. I was thinking more in the $30 range!


----------



## ManilaMama

Have a got a treat for you ladies today!!!! 

Never lose your eyeglasses ever AGAIN!!**




** Disclaimer: you MAY lose your earlobes tho... so be careful.


----------



## Storm702

ManilaMama said:


> Have a got a treat for you ladies today!!!!
> 
> Never lose your eyeglasses ever AGAIN!!**
> 
> View attachment 4039234
> 
> 
> ** Disclaimer: you MAY lose your earlobes tho... so be careful.


Is this how gauges were born?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Proenza Schouler going the way of Balenciaga. *195 EUR.* Ridiculously and impudently priced tees, one of my most highly cherished pet peeves.


----------



## obscurity7

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Proenza Schouler going the way of Balenciaga. *195 EUR.* Ridiculously and impudently priced tees, one of my most highly cherished pet peeves.
> View attachment 4057109


This whole outfit is just sadness.  The sloppy (in more ways than one) shirt, the saggy thrift shop dad jeans, the stupidly long belt hanging down.  Pretty girl, though.  She doesn't deserve this.


----------



## jamamcg

Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. Sadly don’t know the designer.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jamamcg said:


> Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. Sadly don’t know the designer.
> 
> View attachment 4059341



The Emperor’s New Jeans!!!


----------



## houseof999

jamamcg said:


> Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. Sadly don’t know the designer.
> 
> View attachment 4059341


At least I'll never complain about my ass not fitting in! [emoji23][emoji23] So this is now the new way to show off your underwear? Assuming one would wear one? [emoji38]


----------



## tickedoffchick

jamamcg said:


> Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. Sadly don’t know the designer.
> 
> View attachment 4059341


You can pre-order them here! https://carmardenim.com/products/extreme-cut-out-jean


----------



## Sunshine mama

tickedoffchick said:


> You can pre-order them here! https://carmardenim.com/products/extreme-cut-out-jean


 you are so hilarious!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tickedoffchick said:


> You can pre-order them here! https://carmardenim.com/products/extreme-cut-out-jean


"Relax fit"


----------



## ksuromax

jamamcg said:


> Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. *Sadly don’t know the designer. *
> 
> View attachment 4059341


MOTH & Co


----------



## Pessie

jamamcg said:


> Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. Sadly don’t know the designer.
> 
> View attachment 4059341


Hot car seat


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> MOTH & Co


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pessie said:


> Hot car seat


----------



## NewBeeUn

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Proenza Schouler going the way of Balenciaga. *195 EUR.* Ridiculously and impudently priced tees, one of my most highly cherished pet peeves.
> View attachment 4057109


I always hated overt branding but what bothers me the most is that a 100% cotton tee shirt is dry clean only


----------



## tickedoffchick

Sunshine mama said:


> you are so hilarious!


Np seriously! It's a real thing -- they sell for $168 on that website! They have a bunch of other stuff on there and several lookbooks


----------



## Sunshine mama

tickedoffchick said:


> Np seriously! It's a real thing -- they sell for $168 on that website! They have a bunch of other stuff on there and several lookbooks


I just thought it so funny when you said "you can pre-order them here".


----------



## anthrosphere

It’s like a sock but for your whole body, instead of your feet.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

jamamcg said:


> Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. Sadly don’t know the designer.
> 
> View attachment 4059341


These are worse than any of Eric Glennie’s “designs”.


----------



## Notorious Pink

anthrosphere said:


> It’s like a sock but for your whole body, instead of your feet.



Is she trying to pose in that thing???


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BBC said:


> Is she trying to pose in that thing???



Yes, she's doing that Angelina Jolie leg thing, I think.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This pic got no love what so ever over at the Harry and Meghan thread on the celeb forum  I can't imagine why  Considering the upcoming wedding and all   

I find this fan girl swimwear royally hilarious because I'm sure the happenstance placing of Harry's beard was purely unintentional.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This pic got no love what so ever over at the Harry and Meghan thread on the celeb forum  I can't imagine why  Considering the upcoming wedding and all
> 
> I find this fan girl swimwear royally hilarious because I'm sure the happenstance placing of Harry's beard was purely unintentional.
> View attachment 4068268


Hilarious! Just when I think stranger things can't happen...


----------



## obscurity7

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This pic got no love what so ever over at the Harry and Meghan thread on the celeb forum  I can't imagine why  Considering the upcoming wedding and all
> 
> I find this fan girl swimwear royally hilarious because I'm sure the happenstance placing of Harry's beard was purely unintentional.
> View attachment 4068268


OMG

. . . . 

I can never unsee that.


----------



## lenarmc

What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hahahahaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> It’s like a sock but for your whole body, instead of your feet.


At first I thought it was a doll in a sock...I hope she doesn't trip because her hands aren't there to break her fall either..


----------



## papertiger

anthrosphere said:


> It’s like a sock but for your whole body, instead of your feet.


----------



## papertiger

Shelby33 said:


> At first I thought it was a doll in a sock...I hope she doesn't trip because her hands aren't there to break her fall either..



She can't walk either, she'll have to either hobble or roll


----------



## papertiger

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This pic got no love what so ever over at the Harry and Meghan thread on the celeb forum  I can't imagine why  Considering the upcoming wedding and all
> 
> I find this fan girl swimwear royally hilarious because I'm sure the happenstance placing of Harry's beard was purely unintentional.
> View attachment 4068268



My eyes are closed and I'm not opening them until this picture goes away.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

papertiger said:


> My eyes are closed and I'm not opening them until this picture goes away.


*LOL!*

Well, I guess we can't all be wild about all of Harry


----------



## HoneyLocks

jamamcg said:


> Found another Denim disaster. I would hate to think how much they were charging for these. Sadly don’t know the designer.
> 
> View attachment 4059341


Somebody pulled the trigger:
(Found on a funpic page)


----------



## HoneyLocks

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This pic got no love what so ever over at the Harry and Meghan thread on the celeb forum  I can't imagine why  Considering the upcoming wedding and all  [emoji2]
> 
> I find this fan girl swimwear royally hilarious because I'm sure the happenstance placing of Harry's beard was purely unintentional.
> View attachment 4068268


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
But a really appreciate the realistic looking models.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HoneyLocks said:


> Somebody pulled the trigger:
> (Found on a funpic page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070312


 
He's a dedicated follower of fashion  Here's to realistic looking models


----------



## meowmix318

HoneyLocks said:


> Somebody pulled the trigger:
> (Found on a funpic page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070312


Lol. Thank goodness a distraction from the swimsuit photo


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This pic got no love what so ever over at the Harry and Meghan thread on the celeb forum  I can't imagine why  Considering the upcoming wedding and all
> 
> I find this fan girl swimwear royally hilarious because I'm sure the happenstance placing of Harry's beard was purely unintentional.
> View attachment 4068268


omg! this is hilarious!!  
thank god Meg's got Brazilian chin...


----------



## ksuromax

anthrosphere said:


> It’s like a sock but for your whole body, instead of your feet.


this is hysterical!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> omg! this is hilarious!!
> thank god Meg's got Brazilian chin...


----------



## Pautinka

ksuromax said:


> omg! this is hilarious!! [emoji38]
> thank god Meg's got Brazilian chin... [emoji38]


Uhm, I think it would maybe have looked worse had Harry's nose been lower. [emoji44]
PS Hilarious thread!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HoneyLocks said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> But a really appreciate the realistic looking models.


so hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HoneyLocks said:


> Somebody pulled the trigger:
> (Found on a funpic page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070312


Too too funny! Thanks for finding this and sharing!!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This pic got no love what so ever over at the Harry and Meghan thread on the celeb forum  I can't imagine why  Considering the upcoming wedding and all
> 
> I find this fan girl swimwear royally hilarious because I'm sure the happenstance placing of Harry's beard was purely unintentional.
> View attachment 4068268


Oh dear. Harry’s chin cleft and beard are in the worst possible place. I keep seeing labia and ginger pubes.


----------



## houseof999

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Oh dear. Harry’s chin cleft and beard are in the worst possible place. I keep seeing labia and ginger pubes.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Pautinka said:


> Uhm, I think it would maybe have looked worse had Harry's nose been lower. [emoji44]
> PS Hilarious thread!


ANYTHING would look equally bad, or worse, if he smiled big and showed his teeth? or, his tongue?... i better stop now!


----------



## anthrosphere

ksuromax said:


> ANYTHING would look equally bad, or worse, if he smiled big and showed his teeth? or, his tongue?... i better stop now!


Or if his eyes were pointed downwards? Um... forget I said anything. :3


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Oh behave 

You obviously need some more visual spanking    As modeled by two Australian radio hosts Fitzy and Wippa, this swimwear  just keeps on giving, doesn't it?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh behave
> 
> You obviously need some more visual spanking    As modeled by two Australian radio hosts Fitzy and Wippa, this swimwear  just keeps on giving, doesn't it?
> View attachment 4071966
> 
> View attachment 4071969


geeezzzzz.... 
as soon as you think it cannot get any worse... 
where's the 'unseen' button??


----------



## Pautinka

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh behave
> 
> You obviously need some more visual spanking    As modeled by two Australian radio hosts Fitzy and Wippa, this swimwear  just keeps on giving, doesn't it?
> View attachment 4071966
> 
> View attachment 4071969


Oh, the barefaced cheek of it!! [emoji23]


----------



## anthrosphere

Can you believe this used to cost under $200? Out of this world. All because it has 2 fuzz balls attached to it. Anthropologie, really?!

I shouldn’t be surprised considering the number of severely overpriced things I’ve seen in the past. Smdh.


----------



## JuneHawk

Tonight we're gonna dress like it's 1399.
Loewe, $650. WTAF?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

JuneHawk said:


> Tonight we're gonna dress like it's 1399.
> Loewe, $650. WTAF?
> View attachment 4075259


   That was very witty! Well it's purple, Prince may have approved at least of that!
I've seen these before but I always giggle when I see them.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

anthrosphere said:


> Can you believe this used to cost under $200? Out of this world. All because it has 2 fuzz balls attached to it. Anthropologie, really?!
> 
> I shouldn’t be surprised considering the number of severely overpriced things I’ve seen in the past. Smdh.


That's just ridiculous. I could get some furry puff balls from the craft store and hot glue them to a dollar store clip to get the same look. Look at me! I am a "designer"!


----------



## tickedoffchick




----------



## nicole0612

tickedoffchick said:


>



And her outfit and shoes are made of garbage bags obviously.


----------



## Sickgrl13

tickedoffchick said:


>



Is this a look from Mugatu’s Derelicte campaign?


----------



## tickedoffchick

Sickgrl13 said:


> Is this a look from Mugatu’s Derelicte campaign?


Moschino 2017 - if you look closely her bag is also a tiny trashcan!


----------



## jamamcg

Sickgrl13 said:


> Is this a look from Mugatu’s Derelicte campaign?



OMG literally burst out laughing at that. 

So true.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That was very witty! Well it's purple, Prince may have approved at least of that!
> I've seen these before but I always giggle when I see them.



Oh, I was just going to post these 




You know what, you’d think that these Ali Baba shoes would be popular in the Middle East. Surprisingly, the are not. 




And how often do you ladies lie like this in the grass? 
I was trying to think what the photographer said to the model. “Relax baby, the gynaecologist is on his way”?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh, I was just going to post these
> 
> View attachment 4079955
> 
> 
> You know what, you’d think that these Ali Baba shoes would be popular in the Middle East. Surprisingly, the are not.
> 
> View attachment 4079957
> 
> 
> And how often do you ladies lie like this in the grass?
> I was trying to think what the photographer said to the model. “Relax baby, the gynaecologist is on his way”?


   I didn't even do that when I was having my children! Aah, the life of a model


----------



## tickedoffchick

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh, I was just going to post these
> 
> View attachment 4079955
> 
> 
> You know what, you’d think that these Ali Baba shoes would be popular in the Middle East. Surprisingly, the are not.
> 
> View attachment 4079957
> 
> 
> And how often do you ladies lie like this in the grass?
> I was trying to think what the photographer said to the model. “Relax baby, the gynaecologist is on his way”?


I hope she remembers to pre-treat those grass stains before cleaning that dress!


----------



## papertiger

anthrosphere said:


> Can you believe this used to cost under $200? Out of this world. All because it has 2 fuzz balls attached to it. Anthropologie, really?!
> 
> I shouldn’t be surprised considering the number of severely overpriced things I’ve seen in the past. Smdh.



I don't think they're faux, I think they're beaver fur


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4079957
> 
> 
> And how often do you ladies lie like this in the grass?
> I was trying to think what the photographer said to the model. “Relax baby, the gynaecologist is on his way”?



Lol, I live in NY, all I could think was that I hope she checked herself for ticks afterward. [emoji51]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BBC said:


> Lol, I live in NY, all I could think was that I hope she checked herself for ticks afterward. [emoji51]


Not my first thought  but yes!


----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## Wamgurl

$1,290 for ^


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Wamgurl said:


> $1,290 for ^


Enough Gvasalia, enough. Please.

Can the shirt at least be detached from the tee and worn?!


----------



## Senf

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Enough Gvasalia, enough. Please.
> 
> Can the shirt at least be detached from the tee and worn?!



I don’t think so - I guess that would be carged extra


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Can you believe this used to cost under $200? Out of this world. All because it has 2 fuzz balls attached to it. Anthropologie, really?!
> 
> I shouldn’t be surprised considering the number of severely overpriced things I’ve seen in the past. Smdh.


I don't even know how this is suppose to work!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 4082004


I can soooo make this.  Just sew a dress shirt haphazardly over a tshir! This is just  ridiculous!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

And one for the ladies. Bless Farfetch, they've tried to hide the extra pair of sleeves from view in the pics  And if the pics don't convince you, surely this sales pitch will:

_Double shirt
Balenciaga combines Parisian refinement with a streetwear edge to create directional silhouettes that are coveted by the sartorial crowd the world over. Demna Gvasalia captures the current streetwear mode for, 'Generation-Z' with hype driven pieces that garner critical acclaim at the Maison of Balenciaga. Cut in Demna Gvasalia's favourite oversized silhouette with short sleeves and long sleeves, this piece has two wearing options. Featuring a classic collar, a front button fastening, a curved hem and an embroidered designer logo to the chest._

Over £1100- and it needs to be hand washed.


----------



## meowmix318

Oh my gosh, these are horrible trends of 2 shirts in 1. Looks like static cling from the laundry


----------



## Sunshine mama

meowmix318 said:


> Oh my gosh, these are horrible trends of 2 shirts in 1. Looks like static cling from the laundry


Static cling!!! So funny BUT true!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Enough Gvasalia, enough. Please.
> 
> Can the shirt at least be detached from the tee and worn?!


Detached - no, worn yes  
you soiled your tee? fine, you have a shirt, just swap one for the other and let the tee hang behind


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Detached - no, worn yes
> you soiled your tee? fine, you have a shirt, just swap one for the other and let the tee hang behind


So it's a very expensive bib?


----------



## Sora_V

BBC said:


> Is she trying to pose in that thing???



Lol she’s probably carrying a bag too, looks like there’s a bulky part on the side.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> So it's a very expensive bib?


no, very handy 'change'  
somewhere in the very beginning of this thread i posted 2-sided boots, i bet they are meant to be worn with this tee/shirt


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I don’t know if we discussed Vetements before. But this... Pay over €2.3 k for the privilege of wearing a DHL logo?! I mean, if they want to place their logo on my precious body, they will have to pay me much more. 


And this


It is called “avos’ka” or a “maybe bag” that some people used to always carryi with them back in the days of the Soviet Union with the hope that they may suddenly find food somewhere. I’m sure Gvasalia’s grandma had one of those.
I have a theory that it was a bet. I bet I can make people pay thousands for a DHL logo and Avoska and find them sexy. 
Or maybe he lost a wish in cards. Georgian men are known to be excitable gamblers... Anyway, there must be something behind it.


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I don’t know if we discussed Vetements before. But this... Pay over €2.3 k for the privilege of wearing a DHL logo?! I mean, if they want to place their logo on my precious body, they will have to pay me much more.
> View attachment 4089788
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4089790
> 
> It is called “avos’ka” or a “maybe bag” that some people used to always carryi with them back in the days of the Soviet Union with the hope that they may suddenly find food somewhere. I’m sure Gvasalia’s grandma had one of those.
> I have a theory that it was a bet. I bet I can make people pay thousands for a DHL logo and Avoska and find them sexy.
> Or maybe he lost a wish in cards. *Georgian men are known to be excitable gamblers*... *Anyway, there must be something behind it*.


And they are equally well known for growing this very 'something' in their window flower pots....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> And they are equally well known for growing this very 'something' in their window flower pots....


A pelargonium?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I don’t know if we discussed Vetements before. But this... Pay over €2.3 k for the privilege of wearing a DHL logo?! *I mean, if they want to place their logo on my precious body, they will have to pay me much more. *
> View attachment 4089788
> 
> And this
> View attachment 4089790
> 
> It is called “avos’ka” or a “maybe bag” that some people used to always carryi with them back in the days of the Soviet Union with the hope that they may suddenly find food somewhere. *I’m sure Gvasalia’s grandma had one of those*.
> I have a theory that it was a bet. I bet I can make people pay thousands for a DHL logo and Avoska and find them sexy.
> Or maybe he lost a wish in cards. Georgian men are known to be excitable gamblers... Anyway, there must be something behind it.


What you wrote is pretty much how I feel about most intrusive logos. Making us pay to advertise for free for them  Which is another reason why I love the Bal City.

I think all grandmothers had "avos'kas", even in Western Europe. I know mine did. It was for going to the market. Aaaw, now you got me thinking of my grandma! 

ETA: I'm also wondering if Vetements are in cahoots financially with the companies whose logos they are using or being inspired by?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Speaking of Gvasalia and Georgia, when I was a child a teacher told me that Russians (this was the days of CCCP) often have very expressive eyes because they are swaddled when they are babies. I've always remembered that. I often swaddled my kids for napping when they were babies when I wasn't carrying them.

Gvasalia does have very expressive beautiful eyes.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Speaking of Gvasalia and Georgia, when I was a child a teacher told me that Russians (this was the days of CCCP) often have very expressive eyes because they are swaddled when they are babies. I've always remembered that. I often swaddled my kids for napping when they were babies when I wasn't carrying them.
> 
> Gvasalia does have very expressive beautiful eyes.
> View attachment 4089865


and he is pretty handsome guy  overall


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Speaking of Gvasalia and Georgia, when I was a child a teacher told me that Russians (this was the days of CCCP) often have very expressive eyes because they are swaddled when they are babies. I've always remembered that. I often swaddled my kids for napping when they were babies when I wasn't carrying them.
> 
> Gvasalia does have very expressive beautiful eyes.
> View attachment 4089865


can't see the connection between swaddling and expressive eyes... 
tight swaddling and BIG eyes - yes, for sure


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A pelargonium?


and this as well...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> can't see the connection between swaddling and expressive eyes...
> tight swaddling and BIG eyes - yes, for sure


For sure   



But in a way yes, the thinking was that because Russian babies were swaddled quite sternly and only had their eyes to move about this made their eyes more expressive. This is not highly scientific 

In my defense I only swaddled my kids from the tummy down and they always got out of it. There are some really, to my baby carrying mama heart, horrible pics of swaddled newborn babies packed like sardines in hospital wards, on the nets. I don't think the practice is that common today, except for the loose version modern parents do.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> For sure
> View attachment 4089947
> 
> 
> But in a way yes, the thinking was that because Russian babies were swaddled quite sternly and only had their eyes to move about this made their eyes more expressive. This is not highly scientific
> 
> In my defense I only swaddled my kids from the tummy down and they always got out of it. There are some really, to my baby carrying mama heart, horrible pics of swaddled newborn babies packed like sardines in hospital wards, on the nets. I don't think the practice is that common today, except for the loose version modern parents do.


it's not common at all these days, just for a fresh-from-the-oven-buns maybe, just to help inexperienced parents to get used to hold the baby carefully  
i didn't swaddle mine at all


----------



## ksuromax

BTW, back to the topic, Demna and hideous tee/shirts - found this online, at least now i know how it looks from the back  
same hideous, no hope


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

It's more ridiculous than I can express...


----------



## Pautinka

ksuromax said:


> BTW, back to the topic, Demna and hideous tee/shirts - found this online, at least now i know how it looks from the back [emoji38]
> same hideous, no hope [emoji38]


Oh dear. Let's just stick a mannequin in the back and carry it around all day; probably the only person who would be seen with somebody wearing a top like that!

On the subject of swaddling, I did it with my three kids when they were newborn. Allowed them to feel like they were still contained in the tightness of the womb as they acclimatised to noise, smells and sights of the world and then I reduced it to a half swaddle. They loved it.This was only in the 2000s, so not too long ago. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Pautinka said:


> Oh dear. Let's just stick a mannequin in the back and carry it around all day; probably the only person who would be seen with somebody wearing a top like that!
> 
> On the subject of swaddling, I did it with my three kids when they were newborn. Allowed them to feel like they were still contained in the tightness of the womb as they acclimatised to noise, smells and sights of the world and then I reduced it to a half swaddle. They loved it.This was only in the 2000s, so not too long ago. [emoji4]


he is obviously throlling all of us  
while creating some ridiculously wierd stuff he is doing some really cool, absolutely wearable pieces  
just some are for the catwalk, and some, less advertised, but very well selling, for actual use


----------



## meowmix318

ksuromax said:


> BTW, back to the topic, Demna and hideous tee/shirts - found this online, at least now i know how it looks from the back [emoji38]
> same hideous, no hope [emoji38]


Wearing shorts backwards with a double shirt... that's real inventive. Good work designers


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Speaking of Gvasalia and Georgia, when I was a child a teacher told me that Russians (this was the days of CCCP) often have very expressive eyes because they are swaddled when they are babies. I've always remembered that. I often swaddled my kids for napping when they were babies when I wasn't carrying them.
> 
> Gvasalia does have very expressive beautiful eyes.
> View attachment 4089865



Omg! A teacher?! Omg again.
An Arabic doctor recently told me that western people don’t wash and that’s why they need to use perfumes (yes, I know the history behind eau de cologne, but still?)
I came to see her for a sudden case of allergy and was so shocked by the thought that I might have to drop my perfumes (I have a collection of niches and some vintages) that did not even ask her about the ouds, bahours, ambra and other types of incense that people are using in the Middle East. Of course, I thought of this only after I left


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Omg! A teacher?! Omg again.
> An Arabic doctor recently told me that western people don’t wash and that’s why they need to use perfumes (yes, I know the history behind eau de cologne, but still?)
> I came to see her for a sudden case of allergy and was so shocked by the thought that I might have to drop my perfumes (I have a collection of niches and some vintages) that did not even ask her about the ouds, bahours, ambra and other types of incense that people are using in the Middle East. Of course, I thought of this only after I left


yeah, you never know who is more dangerous, a simple fool, or a fool with a degree....


----------



## peachylv

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Omg! A teacher?! Omg again.
> An Arabic doctor recently told me that western people don’t wash and that’s why they need to use perfumes (yes, I know the history behind eau de cologne, but still?)
> I came to see her for a sudden case of allergy and was so shocked by the thought that I might have to drop my perfumes (I have a collection of niches and some vintages) that did not even ask her about the ouds, bahours, ambra and other types of incense that people are using in the Middle East. Of course, I thought of this only after I left


Who the heck is your doctor talking about?  I’m from the U.S. and have lived here all my life and shower every day.  My husband is South African and he does too.     My Honduran friend and my Argentine stepmom are also daily bathers. Imagine that! I could go on and on with Western friends and family from Europe, Australia, etc. living here and abroad who bathe every day. Most of my friends only wear perfume on special occasions.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

peachylv said:


> Who the heck is your doctor talking about?  I’m from the U.S. and have lived here all my life and shower every day.  My husband is South African and he does too.     My Honduran friend and my Argentine stepmom are also daily bathers. Imagine that! I could go on and on with Western friends and family from Europe, Australia, etc. living here and abroad who bathe every day. Most of my friends only wear perfume on special occasions.



Do you suggest that I take this list of bathers to that doctor?  I would need full names and date/time of the latest shower please


----------



## houseof999

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you suggest that I take this list of bathers to that doctor?  I would need full names and date/time of the latest shower please


Lol! I think the doctor meant that the westerners don't wash themselves after going number two. Not that they don't bathe. However, I don't know how/why the doctor is relating the use of fragrances to that.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

houseof999 said:


> Lol! I think the doctor meant that the westerners don't wash themselves after going number two. Not that they don't bathe. However, I don't know how/why the doctor is relating the use of fragrances to that.



No, seriously. She believes that westerners are masking BO with perfumes.
Following that logic and judging by the amount of perfumes that many Arabic women are using, how bad their smell must be?

To change the subject and return to Vetements, the logo-bearing items are apparently the result of their collaboration with DHL. I don’t know what the collaboration actually  involves but how smart is this - to get money both from DHL for ad placement and from customers for ridiculously  overpriced clothes and the right to be the advertising media! 
At least I understand what DHL may be paying for.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Omg! A teacher?! Omg again.
> An Arabic doctor recently told me that western people don’t wash and that’s why they need to use perfumes (yes, I know the history behind eau de cologne, but still?)
> I came to see her for a sudden case of allergy and was so shocked by the thought that I might have to drop my perfumes (I have a collection of niches and some vintages) that did not even ask her about the ouds, bahours, ambra and other types of incense that people are using in the Middle East. Of course, I thought of this only after I left



I know, the Middle East is famous for it's love of scent. how weird...and a doctor, oh dear.


----------



## peachylv

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you suggest that I take this list of bathers to that doctor?  I would need full names and date/time of the latest shower please



lol!!   I should make a spreadsheet!

I just thought the doctor made an ill informed comment and I was curious about the origin of the stereotype.  Of course I know that people who are living in poverty wouldn’t have access to clean running water.


----------



## jamamcg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No, seriously. She believes that westerners are masking BO with perfumes.
> Following that logic and judging by the amount of perfumes that many Arabic women are using, how bad their smell must be?
> 
> To change the subject and return to Vetements, the logo-bearing items are apparently the result of their collaboration with DHL. I don’t know what the collaboration actually  involves but how smart is this - to get money both from DHL for ad placement and from customers for ridiculously  overpriced clothes and the right to be the advertising media!
> At least I understand what DHL may be paying for.



I remember a few seasons ago there was a Article about Vetements and their collaborators  and for one season they collaborated with something like 47 brands. From levis, Manolo blahnik, Champion, timberland etc and I think it was to get manufacturing out of it. Basically using all these companies to make the products and slapping vetements x (other brand) and obviously hiking up he price 10 fold


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

peachylv said:


> lol!!   I should make a spreadsheet!
> 
> I just thought the doctor made an ill informed comment and I was curious about the origin of the stereotype.  Of course I know that people who are living in poverty wouldn’t have access to clean running water.



The origin is obviously the history behind eau de cologne which was originally used to mask BO and/or scare away fleas. But that was back in the 18th century. She probably heard something and made her own conclusions. I did not argue, I just never went back
Anyway, for the avoidance of any doubt and/or misunderstanding, I hereby declare that I use perfumes but not to the exclusion of bathing.  
And back to the topic. Does anyone actually like anything by Gvasalia and Co?


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The origin is obviously the history behind eau de cologne which was originally used to mask BO and/or scare away fleas. But that was back in the 18th century. She probably heard something and made her own conclusions. I did not argue, I just never went back
> Anyway, for the avoidance of any doubt and/or misunderstanding, I hereby declare that I use perfumes but not to the exclusion of bathing.
> And back to the topic. Does anyone actually like anything by Gvasalia and Co?


Yes, i do!
I have scored a few of his creations, but all are from bags and accessories section
he has some nice stuff in RTW as well, e.g. trench coats, but i don't need one, hence shopping only in leather dept


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The origin is obviously the history behind eau de cologne which was originally used to mask BO and/or scare away fleas. But that was back in the 18th century. She probably heard something and made her own conclusions. I did not argue, I just never went back
> Anyway, for the avoidance of any doubt and/or misunderstanding, I hereby declare that I use perfumes but not to the exclusion of bathing.
> And back to the topic. *Does anyone actually like anything by Gvasalia and Co*?


Absolutely  I even started a thread to give credit where credit is due, but I forget to add to that thread because we have so many other threads on Bal's different seasons, so should update it. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/credit-where-credits-due-gvasalia.972330/


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Absolutely  I even started a thread to give credit where credit is due, but I forget to add to that thread because we have so many other threads on Bal's different seasons, so should update it.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/credit-where-credits-due-gvasalia.972330/



Well, I’m asking because me too. 
I bought his trainers for children, Speeds for myself (god they are comfortable).
 I have his bazaar bag for summer. Tried on knife mules - low heel but so uncomfortable


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Well, I’m asking because me too.
> I bought his trainers for children, Speeds for myself (god they are comfortable).
> I have his bazaar bag for summer. Tried on knife mules - low heel but so uncomfortable


i have a tote, a City in calfskin (Holy Cow reveal) and a BO clutch, plus one more tote is on the way...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Well, I’m asking because me too.
> I bought his trainers for children, Speeds for myself (god they are comfortable).
> I have his bazaar bag for summer. Tried on knife mules - low heel but so uncomfortable


Oooh! Why don't you post mod pics or just of the bags/shoes over at the Bal forum?  I love some of the Bazar combinations, I think he did really good on those.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-balenciaga-bag-are-you-wearing-today-2.634987/page-1484

And here's a Gvasalia LOVE&HATE  thread for A/W 2018
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/balenciaga-automne-18-gvasalia-does-it-again-sort-of.987429/


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> i have a tote, a City in calfskin (Holy Cow reveal) and a BO clutch, plus one more tote is on the way...



And I have another pair of trainers on the way


----------



## jamamcg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The origin is obviously the history behind eau de cologne which was originally used to mask BO and/or scare away fleas. But that was back in the 18th century. She probably heard something and made her own conclusions. I did not argue, I just never went back
> Anyway, for the avoidance of any doubt and/or misunderstanding, I hereby declare that I use perfumes but not to the exclusion of bathing.
> And back to the topic. Does anyone actually like anything by Gvasalia and Co?



Over all I’m not a fan of his designs for Vetements or Balenciaga. I keep thinking what would Cristobal Balenciaga think of the designs that are being made at his label. 

I do however own the Balenciaga shearling stole (the same one Rihanna has) as I really like it and it’s a nod to the old couture labels


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

*Giant Nylon Fanny Pack by **MOKUYOBI  *$55 on Nordstrom
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mokuyo...ywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=wavelength
These photos look like it's stuffed with the air pillow type packing material.  But if contained the usual stuff, it would hang pretty weird I would think.  The fanny pack is not meant to be oversized like a tote bag LOL.


----------



## peachylv

favoritethingshawaii said:


> *Giant Nylon Fanny Pack by **MOKUYOBI  *$55 on Nordstrom
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mokuyo...ywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=wavelength
> These photos look like it's stuffed with the air pillow type packing material.  But if contained the usual stuff, it would hang pretty weird I would think.  The fanny pack is not meant to be oversized like a tote bag LOL.


I had a bathing suit in the 80’s with those colors and that pattern.


----------



## meowmix318

peachylv said:


> I had a bathing suit in the 80’s with those colors and that pattern.



All you need now is this matching fanny pack


----------



## peachylv

meowmix318 said:


> All you need now is this matching fanny pack


Lol!  I also need my 13 year old body to go into the swimsuit.  My husband saw a swim team picture of me from that summer and said I looked like I was starving to death.  Nope.  That’s what swim team+growth spurt will do to you.


----------



## anthrosphere

Has this been posted yet? Croc skin shirt from Hermès, only for $91,500!

https://jezebel.com/5992333/here-is-an-hermes-t-shirt-that-costs-91500


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

anthrosphere said:


> Has this been posted yet? Croc skin shirt from Hermès, only for $91,500!
> 
> https://jezebel.com/5992333/here-is-an-hermes-t-shirt-that-costs-91500



I’ll take two! Is there a waiting list?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Who doesn’t want to look like a show dog?


----------



## papertiger

anthrosphere said:


> Has this been posted yet? Croc skin shirt from Hermès, only for $91,500!
> 
> https://jezebel.com/5992333/here-is-an-hermes-t-shirt-that-costs-91500



Does the model come with it?


----------



## jamamcg

anthrosphere said:


> Has this been posted yet? Croc skin shirt from Hermès, only for $91,500!
> 
> https://jezebel.com/5992333/here-is-an-hermes-t-shirt-that-costs-91500



I remember when this came out and it was on the news saying $91,000 for a tshirt!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Has this been posted yet? Croc skin shirt from Hermès, only for $91,500!
> 
> https://jezebel.com/5992333/here-is-an-hermes-t-shirt-that-costs-91500


I'm sorry to the Hermès lovers... and I would love some good Hermès bags, scarves, shoes, etcetera,  but this is absolutely disgusting!!!


----------



## peachylv

anthrosphere said:


> Has this been posted yet? Croc skin shirt from Hermès, only for $91,500!
> 
> https://jezebel.com/5992333/here-is-an-hermes-t-shirt-that-costs-91500


This reminds me of a Scooby Doo episode. The bad guys were making alligator skin clothes, but they turned out to be synthetic. Anyway, I know it’s real, but looks like an outfit on Scooby Doo.  Of course, the model would wear anything well.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Happy Tubesock Wednesday everyone!  Per Balenciaga although maybe mytheresa.com have to take the full blame for this particular one


----------



## ccbaggirl89

no thanks


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4137617
> 
> 
> no thanks



This looks like multiple hairy boobies


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Happy Tubesock Wednesday everyone!  Per Balenciaga although maybe mytheresa.com have to take the full blame for this particular one
> View attachment 4136393


Hi all!
I'd like a full mod shot please to confirm this is someone in drag!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all!
> I'd like a full mod shot please to confirm this is someone in drag!!


Feast your eyes on these instead   350 EUR.


----------



## nicole0612

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Happy Tubesock Wednesday everyone!  Per Balenciaga although maybe mytheresa.com have to take the full blame for this particular one
> View attachment 4136393





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Feast your eyes on these instead   350 EUR.
> View attachment 4140144



Some of the worst we have seen yet!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all!
> I'd like a full mod shot please to confirm this is someone in drag!!



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking!!! Those legs!![emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BBC said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was thinking!!! Those legs!![emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


This is what tube socks do to their fashion victims  Imagine what mere human women will look like when this is what they do to an actual model


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Feast your eyes on these instead   350 EUR.
> View attachment 4140144


I am not even going to dignify this with shade. No. No . And no.
The fur lined Gucci slides (remembrr them??) I can work with.
Disclaimer - attitude directed at designer, not poster!


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is what tube socks do to their fashion victims  Imagine what mere human women will look like when this is what they do to an actual model


Well at least your avi reminds me to google a few clips of Ab Fab to bleach my brain!


----------



## meowmix318

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Feast your eyes on these instead [emoji2]  350 EUR.
> View attachment 4140144


Lol is this real? That is horrible


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

meowmix318 said:


> Lol is this real? That is horrible


 Yes, 350 EUR. worth of realness.


----------



## lenarmc

I’m in the wrong line of work if these luxury fashion houses can get consumers to purchase shoestring earrings for $350.


----------



## anthrosphere

I saw someone post this on Facebook. Flipper heels! For the diver who wants to look fashionable while diving um... underwater. Also posted is these sneakers with the geta strap. Ever wanted to wear those Japanese Geta wood sandals but found them uncomfortable? Get these sneakers instead and have the look of the sandals but with the added comfort!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

anthrosphere said:


> I saw someone post this on Facebook. Flipper heels! For the diver who wants to look fashionable while diving um... underwater. Also posted is these sneakers with the geta strap. Ever wanted to wear those Japanese Geta wood sandals but found them uncomfortable? Get these sneakers instead and have the look of the sandals but with the added comfort!


"Flipper heels"...


----------



## jamamcg

anthrosphere said:


> I saw someone post this on Facebook. Flipper heels! For the diver who wants to look fashionable while diving um... underwater. Also posted is these sneakers with the geta strap. Ever wanted to wear those Japanese Geta wood sandals but found them uncomfortable? Get these sneakers instead and have the look of the sandals but with the added comfort!



I actually quite like the sneakers. But I wonder if the toe post goes through the shoe of if it is essentially a decorative add on to a plain sneaker [emoji848]


----------



## jamamcg

I know the platform version has been shown on here, but I don’t remember if someone mentioned the stiletto. Balenciaga/crocs


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Happy Tubesock Wednesday everyone!  Per Balenciaga although maybe mytheresa.com have to take the full blame for this particular one
> View attachment 4136393



This is exactly what a typical Georgian nana/babushka would look. Slippers on socks, floral print dress, oversized cardigan on top. That was my first thought. And then I read that Gvasalia is actually using his nana for inspiration. That explains all those cardigans and the Avos’ka bag.
With all respect, I don’t want to look like anyone’s grandma.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is exactly what a typical Georgian nana/babushka would look. Slippers on socks, floral print dress, oversized cardigan on top. That was my first thought. And then I read that Gvasalia is actually using his nana for inspiration. That explains all those cardigans and the Avos’ka bag.
> With all respect, I don’t want to look like anyone’s grandma.
> View attachment 4144783


And how many Georgian grandmas can afford his prêt-à-porter? He's designing for the wrong demographic  
But I think this Georgian grandma is very pretty


----------



## Gblb

Meant to post these before but believe they’ve been discussed.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gblb said:


> Meant to post these before but believe they’ve been discussed.
> 
> View attachment 4144844
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144837


I hope they at least have some kind of ventilation


----------



## Gblb

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is exactly what a typical Georgian nana/babushka would look. Slippers on socks, floral print dress, oversized cardigan on top. That was my first thought. And then I read that Gvasalia is actually using his nana for inspiration. That explains all those cardigans and the Avos’ka bag.
> With all respect, I don’t want to look like anyone’s grandma.
> View attachment 4144783



This warmed my heart. Reminds me of my grandmother an Eastern European woman from Romania. The babushka’s, house coats, socks and slippers. However, not something necessarily want to incorporate into my own wardrobe. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And how many Georgian grandmas can afford his prêt-à-porter? He's designing for the wrong demographic
> But I think this Georgian grandma is very pretty



I think she’s beautiful too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4137617
> 
> 
> no thanks





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Feast your eyes on these instead   350 EUR.
> View attachment 4140144





anthrosphere said:


> I saw someone post this on Facebook. Flipper heels! For the diver who wants to look fashionable while diving um... underwater. Also posted is these sneakers with the geta strap. Ever wanted to wear those Japanese Geta wood sandals but found them uncomfortable? Get these sneakers instead and have the look of the sandals but with the added comfort!





jamamcg said:


> I know the platform version has been shown on here, but I don’t remember if someone mentioned the stiletto. Balenciaga/crocs
> View attachment 4144738



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!All of these made me laugh sooo hard! The designers must be comedians!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!All of these made me laugh sooo hard! The designers must be comedians!!!


They're evil fashion trolls


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They're evil fashion trolls


Probably funny evil fashion trolls! I still can't stop laughing!!! Better than some professional comedians!!! BTW, thanks for posting these funny pictures.  I can always count on this thread to get some good laughs!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is exactly what a typical Georgian nana/babushka would look. Slippers on socks, floral print dress, oversized cardigan on top. That was my first thought. And then I read that Gvasalia is actually using his nana for inspiration. That explains all those cardigans and the Avos’ka bag.
> With all respect, I don’t want to look like anyone’s grandma.
> View attachment 4144783


I loved my Nana too. But that doesn’t mean we need to revive gingham house dresses, thin white ankle socks with everything and chain-smoking Pall Mall’s.


----------



## ipsum

Frankly, Burberry don't have shots of this necklace on human model. I bet it'd be cheaper just to visit at pet store or ironmonger's.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

A new trend - floor sweeping cropped top. Asymmetry maxed up


----------



## houseof999

Sheikha Latifa said:


> A new trend - floor sweeping cropped top. Asymmetry maxed up
> View attachment 4149133
> 
> View attachment 4149135


I'd trip over that in less than a second. Lol!  Though I think it would look cute if you take that long piece and wrap around and put it on the other shoulder like a Lehenga Choli (Indian outfit) is worn. And wear a maxi skirt with it instead of pants. Maybe the Indian designers need to adopt this so you never lose the scarf that comes separately. [emoji848][emoji362]


----------



## Storm702

Gblb said:


> Meant to post these before but believe they’ve been discussed.
> 
> View attachment 4144844
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144837


Ewwwwwww.... so sweaty & slimy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Storm702 said:


> Ewwwwwww.... so sweaty & slimy


So grosssss!! But what if that's the look Chanel was going for? The extra dewy and moist look.Lol!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> So grosssss!! But what if that's the look Chanel was going for? The extra dewy and moist look.Lol!!!


Hahaha hahaha!


----------



## BagLadyT

anthrosphere said:


> I saw someone post this on Facebook. Flipper heels! For the diver who wants to look fashionable while diving um... underwater. Also posted is these sneakers with the geta strap. Ever wanted to wear those Japanese Geta wood sandals but found them uncomfortable? Get these sneakers instead and have the look of the sandals but with the added comfort!



Oh c'mon what was the designer on when he/she made these?!


----------



## BagLadyT

32302224, member: 431063]


tickedoffchick said:


>




Who wore it best??


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> 32302224, member: 431063]
> 
> 
> 
> Who wore it best??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154295


A new meaning for a "trashy girl".


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> A new meaning for a "trashy girl".



This thread is my favorite!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> This thread is my favorite!


Agreed! This thread makes me laugh all the time! I don't know where the tpfers find these hilarious pictures!!!


----------



## DaBish

Sheikha Latifa said:


> A new trend - floor sweeping cropped top. Asymmetry maxed up
> View attachment 4149133
> 
> View attachment 4149135




This reminds me of a local designer who is still up and coming. Her company is named kloset Slayer . She has some really cute things but there's a few that look kinda like this one. It just seems like a far fashion stretch to be.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BagLadyT said:


> 32302224, member: 431063]
> 
> 
> 
> Who wore it best??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154295



Aw, c’mon, Oscar is the OG of trashlid hats, he totally started that look, everyone else is just jumping onto the bandwagon. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## BagLadyT

BBC said:


> Aw, c’mon, Oscar is the OG of trashlid hats, he totally started that look, everyone else is just jumping onto the bandwagon. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



He was the pioneer of aluminum ready to wear!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BagLadyT said:


> He was the pioneer of aluminum ready to wear!



Seriously I would like this twenty times if I could! 
We need a thread for “all-time favorite posts”.
[emoji8][emoji1360]


----------



## BagLadyT

BBC said:


> Seriously I would like this twenty times if I could!
> We need a thread for “all-time favorite posts”.
> [emoji8][emoji1360]


----------



## joy14

ipsum said:


> Frankly, Burberry don't have shots of this necklace on human model. I bet it'd be cheaper just to visit at pet store or ironmonger's.
> View attachment 4148643



$750?! [emoji849]I could make the same thing with some safety pins and remnants from my jewelry boxes, just spray paint and go. $5 max


----------



## Shelby33

Sheikha Latifa said:


> A new trend - floor sweeping cropped top. Asymmetry maxed up
> View attachment 4149133
> 
> View attachment 4149135


I think this is to use for any event, crop top for cook outs, evening gown for formal occasions, etc.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Shelby33 said:


> I think this is to use for any event, crop top for cook outs, evening gown for formal occasions, etc.



LOL.
All I see is me taking one step and tripping right over it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BBC said:


> LOL.
> All I see is me taking one step and tripping right over it.


I could see that happening to me too 

But I also feel  about clothes long enough to drag on the ground, like people with pant legs so long they're performing community clean-up service by every sidewalk sweeping step they take. Why?!


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I could see that happening to me too
> 
> But I also feel  about clothes long enough to drag on the ground, like people with pant legs so long they're performing community clean-up service by every sidewalk sweeping step they take. Why?!


And what about all the stuff that would get tracked inside the house?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> And what about all the stuff that would get tracked inside the house?


I.don't.want.to.think.about.that


----------



## Shelby33

Hope this wasn't already posted. Loewe:


----------



## mzbaglady1

Shelby33 said:


> Hope this wasn't already posted. Loewe:
> View attachment 4170036


Elf sneakers? I thought they only wore boots.


----------



## Shelby33

Interesting browsing net-a-porter
1500.09
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 895.00


----------



## Liberté

Do these 85 000 euro pants from chanel belong here


----------



## Shelby33

Liberté said:


> Do these 85 000 euro pants from chanel belong here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170054


Yup


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Shelby33 said:


> Hope this wasn't already posted. Loewe:
> View attachment 4170036



They were, but still fun to watch 
What were they thinking? And who buys that?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Shelby33 said:


> Interesting browsing net-a-porter
> 1500.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 895.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170050



Let me guess. Prada and Monse? Honestly, I cannot say that I totally hate the second jeans


----------



## Shelby33

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Let me guess. Prada and Monse? Honestly, I cannot say that I totally hate the second jeans


I think you're right!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> They were, but still fun to watch
> What were they thinking? And who buys that?


----------



## Shelby33

BBC said:


> View attachment 4171593


Perfect!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4178821


best thing to wear when you go the beach alone - it will repel not only all the men, but EVERYONE within 1 km distance! and you can enjoy the sea without fear for your belongings left unattended on the beach!


----------



## meowmix318

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4178821


O... that is horrible


----------



## Lake Effect

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4178821


Good Lord, I haven't been on this thread in ages and this what I come back to?? Good luck unseeing this. I need to search for puppies or kittens or something to bleach my eyes! 
I am actually wishing for a fur lined slide or platform Croc right now!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BBC said:


> View attachment 4171593


Hahahahahahahahahaha!!! Exactly what was thinking!


----------



## Sol Ryan

Long time lurker on this thread, but when I saw this I had to share... it’s a giant glove hat lol


----------



## jamamcg

This good one showed up in my instagram. Never fear now if you find a pair of shoes, but they are about 5 sizes too small


----------



## bagidiotic

Just discovered this thread 
So funny and hilarious


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4178821



Somewhere in Hell, Coco Chanel cries.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sol Ryan said:


> Long time lurker on this thread, but when I saw this I had to share... it’s a giant glove hat lol


I don't even understand how it works!


----------



## Sol Ryan

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't even understand how it works!


Me either... it looks like the top of a roosters head too! lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4178821


Bring back Harry and Meghan's swimsuits NOW!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jamamcg said:


> This good one showed up in my instagram. Never fear now if you find a pair of shoes, but they are about 5 sizes too small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179533





Sol Ryan said:


> Long time lurker on this thread, but when I saw this I had to share... it’s a giant glove hat lol


----------



## TommyH

Lol i thought it was a glove not a hat...


----------



## peachylv

TommyH said:


> Lol i thought it was a glove not a hat...


The word “luxury” appears in the description. It’s luxuriously tacky.


----------



## ksuromax

Sol Ryan said:


> Long time lurker on this thread, but when I saw this I had to share... it’s a giant glove hat lol





Sunshine mama said:


> I don't even understand how it works!





Sol Ryan said:


> Me either... it looks like the top of a roosters head too! lol





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> View attachment 4179869


Ladies, they must have forgotten to add this to the listing... 
(picture from Google)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Ladies, they must have forgotten to add this to the listing...
> (picture from Google)


----------



## peachylv

ksuromax said:


> Ladies, they must have forgotten to add this to the listing...
> (picture from Google)


Well, he has a nice head, so if anyone can pull off the Foghorn Leghorn look he can, but still!


----------



## ksuromax

peachylv said:


> Well, he has a nice head, so if anyone can pull off the Foghorn Leghorn look he can, but still!


no doubts, head is lovely, but even the nicest heads need some warmth in cold months, and then this hat comes in handy


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bring back Harry and Meghan's swimsuits NOW!


Yeah! Harry and M's swimsuits are looking really good next to this one.


----------



## peachclementine

jamamcg said:


> This good one showed up in my instagram. Never fear now if you find a pair of shoes, but they are about 5 sizes too small
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179533



So Kanye West is onto something [emoji1]


----------



## Sickgrl13

This appeared as a half page banner on my TPF page this morning.   Bank robbery meets couture chic on the slopes?    At least I don't have to look at the video banner of a Gucci-fied version of Les Mis or the lady laying a swamp!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sickgrl13 said:


> This appeared as a half page banner on my TPF page this morning.   Bank robbery meets couture chic on the slopes?    At least I don't have to look at the video banner of a Gucci-fied version of Les Mis or the lady laying a swamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189462






I just saw this Gucci ad! Stop the madness!!! I found this image and it made me think of Gucci, lol!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Sickgrl13 said:


> This appeared as a half page banner on my TPF page this morning.   Bank robbery meets couture chic on the slopes?    At least I don't have to look at the video banner of a Gucci-fied version of Les Mis or the lady laying a swamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189462


It looks like someone just grabbed a bunch of items out of a donation bin and put them on.


----------



## peachylv

Sickgrl13 said:


> This appeared as a half page banner on my TPF page this morning.   Bank robbery meets couture chic on the slopes?    At least I don't have to look at the video banner of a Gucci-fied version of Les Mis or the lady laying a swamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189462


Lol!! That is one ugly and strange outfit.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> It looks like someone just grabbed a bunch of items out of a donation bin and put them on.



My thoughts too. I thought of a flea market
I think these hats were in the the famous chopped off heads/unibrow/third eye show. That whole show deserved to be on this thread 
Honestly, separate commercial items by Gucci look nice, but entire “ensembles” they way they are suggesting they should be worn would make me look like a local crazy lady (you know, almost every neighbourhood has its local crazy lady like this:


----------



## peachylv

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My thoughts too. I thought of a flea market
> I think these hats were in the the famous chopped off heads/unibrow/third eye show. That whole show deserved to be on this thread
> Honestly, separate commercial items by Gucci look nice, but entire “ensembles” they way they are suggesting they should be worn would make me look like a local crazy lady (you know, almost every neighbourhood has its local crazy lady like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190444


I guess this is what happens when you spend all of your time on makeup and outfit assembly and no time on dental hygiene.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sickgrl13 said:


> At least I don't have to look at the video banner of a Gucci-fied version of Les Mis or the lady laying a swamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189462



BEST DESCRIPTION OF THE GUCCI BANNER.

Ive gotta start handing out awards here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

peachylv said:


> I guess this is what happens when you spend all of your time on makeup and outfit assembly and no time on dental hygiene.



#truth [emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373]


----------



## Sickgrl13

BBC said:


> BEST DESCRIPTION OF THE GUCCI BANNER.
> 
> Ive gotta start handing out awards here.


How apropos that a new one just popped up: Gucci does Les Liaisons Dangereuses or Marie Antoinette.  Please, make it stop!!!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Maison Margiela by Galliano
Are they saving on models? Or recreating that episode of Friends? I don't know


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4194788
> 
> Maison Margiela by Galliano
> Are they saving on models? Or recreating that episode of Friends? I don't know


Are we to deduct from these subtle clues that layers are, like I don't know..., ... in? 

Poor girl, hopefully she's paid well. And Galliano?! What's come over your fashion senses?! These people need to stay off the drugs during working hours


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

I needed a good laugh tonight. Thanks for cheering me up! ^^


----------



## rachelburton17

What in the hell?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I like the belt on top of it all. It's that last little detail that saves the silhouette  
You know, after Gucci's severed heads and Balenciaga's whatever was there, less than crazy is not good enough. Fuggly is the new cute


----------



## peachylv

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4194788
> 
> Maison Margiela by Galliano
> Are they saving on models? Or recreating that episode of Friends? I don't know


She looks ready for a pillow fight.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4189616
> 
> 
> I just saw this Gucci ad! Stop the madness!!! I found this image and it made me think of Gucci, lol!


At least this character has cute eyes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sickgrl13 said:


> This appeared as a half page banner on my TPF page this morning.   Bank robbery meets couture chic on the slopes?    At least I don't have to look at the video banner of a Gucci-fied version of Les Mis or the lady laying a swamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189462


I feel like i wore something like this(minus the creepy ski mask) when I was pregnant and was a giant and was cold and had nothing to wear.  Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4194788
> 
> Maison Margiela by Galliano
> Are they saving on models? Or recreating that episode of Friends? I don't know


Usually designers have a vision and a message no matter how crazy. But his one I just don't get the designer's message. Maybe in today's society one must always be protected just in case one falls off the 2nd floor?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4194788
> 
> Maison Margiela by Galliano
> Are they saving on models? Or recreating that episode of Friends? I don't know


At the Mountains of Madness: Runway Edition. Make sure you're plenty warm when exploring the ruins of the antarctic nightmare city, but you can still shed those layers quickly to outrun the shoggoth.


----------



## sherrylynn

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> At the Mountains of Madness: Runway Edition. Make sure you're plenty warm when exploring the ruins of the antarctic nightmare city, but you can still shed those layers quickly to outrun the shoggoth.


I can't get over the shoes! They look like cloven hoofs!


----------



## gillianna

sherrylynn said:


> I can't get over the shoes! They look like cloven hoofs!


They work well with the seatbelt used to buckle her in.  I guess with this look you can keep warm in the winter and have a flotation device if you fall in a lake.  Why does her face head look like it has plastic wrap over it?  I guess it might be a look to kill????  Love the sleeves.  I am tall do you think the sleeves will be too short for me?


----------



## meowmix318

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4194788
> 
> Maison Margiela by Galliano
> Are they saving on models? Or recreating that episode of Friends? I don't know


What the heck...? And what is the designer selling? Is this about hording? :/


----------



## sherrylynn

gillianna said:


> They work well with the seatbelt used to buckle her in.  I guess with this look you can keep warm in the winter and have a flotation device if you fall in a lake.  Why does her face head look like it has plastic wrap over it?  I guess it might be a look to kill????  Love the sleeves.  I am tall do you think the sleeves will be too short for me?


I think you would have to be about 15 feet tall for those sleeves!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sunshine mama said:


> Usually designers have a vision and a message no matter how crazy. But his one I just don't get the designer's message. Maybe in today's society one must always be protected just in case one falls off the 2nd floor?



And “don’t give the plastic bag to your child for the risk of suffocation - better suffocate yourself”


----------



## ksuromax

sherrylynn said:


> I can't get over the shoes! They look like cloven hoofs!


Special order for Devil's Grandma


----------



## Pessie

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4194788
> 
> Maison Margiela by Galliano
> Are they saving on models? Or recreating that episode of Friends? I don't know


At least a soft landing is guaranteed


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> At least a soft landing is guaranteed


maybe even some bouncing....


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> maybe even some bouncing....


Actually you’ve just reminded me - it looks like those sumo suit things I’ve seen pictures of people dressing up in


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Actually you’ve just reminded me - it looks like those sumo suit things I’ve seen pictures of people dressing up in


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And this is Balenciaga


Not on runway - a commercial item
New thought - perhaps, Galliano mocked Gvasalia this way?
(Btw Saks 5th Avenue - $7.4, LVR - $3.1)


----------



## Clairen4

Ummm are we expecting a global climate change that I’m not aware of in the next few months???


----------



## mzbaglady1

I looked at these pictures and was just flabbergasted and speechless. I cant even image this as anyone's Halloween costume.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

I'm pretty sure half of these "outfits" are just to mess with us. These seem like internet trolls on the boardwalk.


----------



## meowmix318

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I'm pretty sure half of these "outfits" are just to mess with us. These seem like internet trolls on the boardwalk.


Lol


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

They are weight loss apparatuses - just walk and lose weight!


----------



## peachylv

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I'm pretty sure half of these "outfits" are just to mess with us. These seem like internet trolls on the boardwalk.


I’m starting to think the same thing.  I mean the top pic is a dead ringer for the Stay Puft marshmallow man or the Michelin tire man.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mzbaglady1 said:


> I looked at these pictures and was just flabbergasted and speechless. I cant even image this as anyone's Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200716
> View attachment 4200719
> View attachment 4200722



OMG, I immediately thought “is this the new Moncler season”? I get their emails and the new season theyve been promoting is HORRENDOUS. Like if I actually bought the coat I would not be able to get through a doorway.

From the website (NOT runway):







This one comes in a few colors.


----------



## allywchu1

mzbaglady1 said:


> I looked at these pictures and was just flabbergasted and speechless. I cant even image this as anyone's Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200716
> View attachment 4200719
> View attachment 4200722



This is hilarious. I have to say I laughed.


----------



## Notorious Pink

What slenderman would wear in the winter. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Sunshine mama

sherrylynn said:


> I can't get over the shoes! They look like cloven hoofs!


Omg, I didn't even see the shoes until you pointed them out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BBC said:


> What slenderman would wear in the winter. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


Slenderman!!!!!!!! Funnyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And this is Balenciaga
> View attachment 4195436
> 
> Not on runway - a commercial item
> New thought - perhaps, Galliano mocked Gvasalia this way?
> (Btw Saks 5th Avenue - $7.4, LVR - $3.1)


My goodness!!!!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

$18 k. Anyone?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> $18 k. Anyone?
> View attachment 4202013



NOOOOOOOOOO [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## mzbaglady1

BBC said:


> OMG, I immediately thought “is this the new Moncler season”? I get their emails and the new season theyve been promoting is HORRENDOUS. Like if I actually bought the coat I would not be able to get through a doorway.
> 
> From the website (NOT runway):
> 
> View attachment 4201069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201070
> 
> 
> This one comes in a few colors.
> 
> View attachment 4201071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201073


I went down to the boutique the same day. The cute jacket Lolly is available on Net-A-Porter at a ridiculous mark up price.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sheikha Latifa said:


> $18 k. Anyone?
> View attachment 4202013


Good god, I could buy a Birkin, a hell of a nice dinner and *still* have enough left over to make my favorite charity very happy. Or I could buy a skeleton dress made out of surgical gauze.


----------



## ksuromax

mzbaglady1 said:


> I looked at these pictures and was just flabbergasted and speechless. I cant even image this as anyone's Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200716
> View attachment 4200719
> View attachment 4200722


new take on Michelin tyres????


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> $18 k. Anyone?
> View attachment 4202013


yes! may i have 2 of these? 
great, Halloween's consumes sorted out!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

ksuromax said:


> new take on Michelin tyres????


LOL!!!!


----------



## Pessie

mzbaglady1 said:


> I looked at these pictures and was just flabbergasted and speechless. I cant even image this as anyone's Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200716
> View attachment 4200719
> View attachment 4200722


Ah, this is the my parachutes spare parachute has a spare parachute outfit.  You just need a big enough plane seat and you’re safe from any eventuality flight-wise 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> $18 k. Anyone?
> View attachment 4202013


18k??  I die


----------



## foxgal

Sheikha Latifa said:


> $18 k. Anyone?
> View attachment 4202013



Well, if you like this look, you can get it at H&M for only $40. At least they’re marketing it as a costume!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

foxgal said:


> Well, if you like this look, you can get it at H&M for only $40. At least they’re marketing it as a costume!
> 
> View attachment 4203229



Well, mine is made out of crystals
And for $16k  you can get a model with your breast out


----------



## renee_nyc

Jacquemus


----------



## mzbaglady1

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4203993
> 
> 
> Jacquemus


The two women in the front row expression is like I don't get this hideous bag.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

For the ultimate "no waist" look:



Saint Laurent on the Saks Fifth Avenue site and exactly *$10,000!*
I can't figure out if sitting is possible in this LOL.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> $18 k. Anyone?
> View attachment 4202013


I noticed how her shoes don't  match!!!! Where are the $18k skeletal shoes?


----------



## Sunshine mama

favoritethingshawaii said:


> For the ultimate "no waist" look:
> 
> View attachment 4204213
> 
> Saint Laurent on the Saks Fifth Avenue site and exactly *$10,000!*
> I can't figure out if sitting is possible in this LOL.


But this dress lets you show cleavage AND legs! Ultimate dream dress for those who want to do that!


----------



## whateve

favoritethingshawaii said:


> For the ultimate "no waist" look:
> 
> View attachment 4204213
> 
> Saint Laurent on the Saks Fifth Avenue site and exactly *$10,000!*
> I can't figure out if sitting is possible in this LOL.





Sunshine mama said:


> But this dress lets you show cleavage AND legs! Ultimate dream dress for those who want to do that!


And no one can tell that you're pregnant.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

whateve said:


> And no one can tell that you're pregnant.


Or have a muffin top


----------



## Sunshine mama

favoritethingshawaii said:


> For the ultimate "no waist" look:
> 
> View attachment 4204213
> 
> Saint Laurent on the Saks Fifth Avenue site and exactly *$10,000!*
> I can't figure out if sitting is possible in this LOL.


Guys! This is a statement dress! That's what the description says! There.  Everything is explained.


----------



## meowmix318

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4203993
> 
> 
> Jacquemus


I guess this wouldn't be considered a carry on


----------



## Sol Ryan

Triple breasts are a thing?



https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/7327293/models-three-boobs-milan-fashion-week-show/


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sol Ryan said:


> Triple breasts are a thing?
> View attachment 4204689
> 
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/7327293/models-three-boobs-milan-fashion-week-show/


This is WRONG!!!!! SO WRONG!!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Sol Ryan said:


> Triple breasts are a thing?
> View attachment 4204689
> 
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/7327293/models-three-boobs-milan-fashion-week-show/


Reminds me of the movie big trouble little China with a woman with 3 breast


----------



## Clairen4

meowmix318 said:


> Reminds me of the movie big trouble little China with a woman with 3 breast


Wasn’t there a character with 3 breasts in the original movie


----------



## ksuromax

Sol Ryan said:


> Triple breasts are a thing?
> View attachment 4204689
> 
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/7327293/models-three-boobs-milan-fashion-week-show/


what's next?? double peni$???


----------



## whateve

Sol Ryan said:


> Triple breasts are a thing?
> View attachment 4204689
> 
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/7327293/models-three-boobs-milan-fashion-week-show/


None of them look real! I wonder where her real breasts are.


----------



## Sol Ryan

whateve said:


> None of them look real! I wonder where her real breasts are.


No they look fake... oh god that’s worse... Triple Fake Breasts are a thing?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> None of them look real! I wonder where her real breasts are.


i bet these are solid thing with that cropped top, and like most of the models her own are size 00


----------



## papertiger

Some nice pieces on the SS19 Gucci runway I've already started a thread about on the Gucci forum but I have a feeling many don't share my view. But NO WAY to the zippered rubber underpants for men (and if you want them there are way-cheaper places to buy them - I'm reliably told LOL) the jock-strap/cod piece is kinda superfluous over trousers/pants (there is also a crystal encrusted version) and the feather bag? Hmmm, I can see all the threads now 'Are Feathers Durable', 'A Feather Shed From my New Bag!!!'  'My Bag Flew Away' etc

https://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-ready-to-wear/gucci/collection


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Some nice pieces on the SS19 Gucci runway I've already started a thread about on the Gucci forum but I have a feeling many don't share my view. But NO WAY to the zippered rubber underpants for men (and if you want them there are way-cheaper places to buy them - I'm reliably told LOL) the jock-strap/cod piece is kinda superfluous over trousers/pants (there is also a crystal encrusted version) and the feather bag? Hmmm, I can see all the threads now 'Are Feathers Durable', 'A Feather Shed From my New Bag!!!'  'My Bag Flew Away' etc
> 
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-ready-to-wear/gucci/collection



Honestly PT, after last season’s triple eyes and chopped-off heads, this is even boring 
And those triple breast also look kind of secondary. We can definitely expect triple-whatever-comes-in pairs 
Even the shock for the sake of shock stops being shocking when it is obviously done as a boring scream for attention


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honestly PT, after last season’s triple eyes and chopped-off heads, this is even boring
> And those triple breast also look kind of secondary. We can definitely expect triple-whatever-comes-in pairs
> Even the shock for the sake of shock stops being shocking when it is obviously done as a boring scream for attention



I still feel sorry for the model who had to wear the red under-over-pants


----------



## Pessie

papertiger said:


> I still sorry for the model who had to wear the red under-over-pants


Me too, it looks like some kind of incontinence product.  I wonder if the tattoos are real


----------



## papertiger

Pessie said:


> Me too, it looks like some kind of incontinence product.  I wonder if the tattoos are real



Unfortunate if they are, hoping not, but knowing lots of male models, I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Some nice pieces on the SS19 Gucci runway I've already started a thread about on the Gucci forum but I have a feeling many don't share my view. But NO WAY to the zippered rubber underpants for men (and if you want them there are way-cheaper places to buy them - I'm reliably told LOL) the jock-strap/cod piece is kinda superfluous over trousers/pants (there is also a crystal encrusted version) and the feather bag? Hmmm, I can see all the threads now 'Are Feathers Durable', 'A Feather Shed From my New Bag!!!'  'My Bag Flew Away' etc
> 
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-ready-to-wear/gucci/collection


I'm kinda liking these pictures cuz I'm not going to be envious of those who will buy these. I like the glasses though. They were mom glasses in the 70s and early 80s I think.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

What tattoo? Oh my, I didn’t even notice, I thought these were some stockings with embroidery. But they look like somebody was trying a pen! And this thing on his left thigh - right to us... It looks like some dwarf’s penis peeking out of his pants!

Actually, what they are showing on runways is not surprising me anymore - they just want attention, good or bad doesn’t matter. Any attention is good. Because in the end, they will come up with good wearable commercial models.  
But when the commercial models are like WHAT?!, that is surprising. It’s not the triple runway unberboob, they are actually expecting people to pay for this particular item. Who? What are those people? That dress looks hideous even on the model, who would voluntarily pay to make her body so disturbingly disproportionate?


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> and the feather bag? Hmmm, I can see all the threads now 'Are Feathers Durable', 'A Feather Shed From my New Bag!!!'  'My Bag Flew Away' etc
> 
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-ready-to-wear/gucci/collection


or, 'My bag has laid an egg! reveal!'


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> or, 'My bag has laid an egg! reveal!'


Please recommend best lice treatment for my bag


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Please recommend best lice treatment for my bag


or: 'i've picked up lice from my bag, shall i shave it, or myself?? advice needed!'


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> or, 'My bag has laid an egg! reveal!'



Eggsxellent! Well I'm all for designer extras (or should that be eggstras)

Can't wait for the "Lost my bag and my insurance wants compensate me for a chicken" thread


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Please recommend best lice treatment for my bag



"Can I use Appleguard spray on feathers?"


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> "Can I use Appleguard spray on feathers?"


response on the 'how do you store you bags?' question/thread - in the cage!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Eggsxellent! Well I'm all for designer extras (or should that be eggstras)
> 
> Can't wait for the "Lost my bag and my insurance wants compensate me for a chicken" thread


'i want to dye my bag. Shall i use hair dye, or l(f)eather dye?'


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> "Can I use Appleguard spray on feathers?"


'brag my bag' is outdated, 'pluck my bag' is new cool!


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Some nice pieces on the SS19 Gucci runway I've already started a thread about on the Gucci forum but I have a feeling many don't share my view. But NO WAY to the zippered rubber underpants for men (and if you want them there are way-cheaper places to buy them - I'm reliably told LOL) the jock-strap/cod piece is kinda superfluous over trousers/pants (there is also a crystal encrusted version) and the feather bag? Hmmm, I can see all the threads now 'Are Feathers Durable', 'A Feather Shed From my New Bag!!!'  'My Bag Flew Away' etc
> 
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-ready-to-wear/gucci/collection



Tonight’s nightmare courtesy of Gucci.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

I wonder if psychological counseling is included in the compensation for these models.


----------



## ksuromax

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I wonder if psychological counseling is included in the compensation for these models.


they are provided free tickets to the Louvre museum, to cleanse their senses


----------



## papertiger

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I wonder if psychological counseling is included in the compensation for these models.



People think being a model is uber glamorous and so much fun. OMG, it can be soooo boring, tiring, and often humiliating. The good money they get paid is not for their looks, it's compensation for all the treatment they'll need to survive.

One more bag. You may hate it but let me add I want it in all-black if it's a) real leather and b) not lined in a cleaning cloth (microfiber) what recoil from is the tracksuit = yuk. How to make a beautiful slim model look blah and stumpy


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> they are provided free tickets to the Louvre museum, to cleanse their senses



You'd have to explain to 90% "you know, like the LV X Jeff Koons Master Collection" and put them in a taxi to get there


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> You'd have to explain to 90% "you know, like the LV X Jeff Koons Master Collection" and put them in a taxi to get there


as a part of 'rehab' treatment they'd get a free shuttle bus


----------



## ksuromax

speaking of the Louvre, don't you think that most of the modern designers shall be obliged to go to the museums at least twice a year (before they start working on the new collection )? if needed, convoyed there?


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> speaking of the Louvre, don't you think that most of the modern designers shall be obliged to go to the museums at least twice a year (before they start working on the new collection )? if needed, convoyed there?



Do you mean "shall be" or should be? I think it should be compulsory as per each new contract, that and have a compulsory eye examination


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> This is WRONG!!!!! SO WRONG!!!!!


Your comment have me in stitches.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Do you mean "shall be" or should be? I think it should be compulsory as per each new contract, that and have a compulsory eye examination


to eliminate any possible doubts i will say MUST


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm kinda liking these pictures cuz I'm not going to be envious of those who will buy these. I like the glasses though. They were mom glasses in the 70s and early 80s I think.


I'm kind of happy that bigger glasses are coming back in. They look better on me.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> People think being a model is uber glamorous and so much fun. OMG, it can be soooo boring, tiring, and often humiliating. The good money they get paid is not for their looks, it's compensation for all the treatment they'll need to survive.
> 
> One more bag. You may hate it but let me add I want it in all-black if it's a) real leather and b) not lined in a cleaning cloth (microfiber) what recoil from is the tracksuit = yuk. How to make a beautiful slim model look blah and stumpy


You want an all black Mickey Mouse head bag? I don't like the idea of carrying a disembodied head. Coach made Mickey Mouse dolls in all black leather a few seasons ago. Some of the bags had ears but I don't think any were the entire head.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> You want an all black Mickey Mouse head bag? I don't like the idea of carrying a disembodied head. Coach made Mickey Mouse dolls in all black leather a few seasons ago. Some of the bags had ears but I don't think any were the entire head.



It's a dark wish ha ha.


----------



## meowmix318

Clairen4 said:


> Wasn’t there a character with 3 breasts in the original movie


I think so


----------



## meowmix318

papertiger said:


> Some nice pieces on the SS19 Gucci runway I've already started a thread about on the Gucci forum but I have a feeling many don't share my view. But NO WAY to the zippered rubber underpants for men (and if you want them there are way-cheaper places to buy them - I'm reliably told LOL) the jock-strap/cod piece is kinda superfluous over trousers/pants (there is also a crystal encrusted version) and the feather bag? Hmmm, I can see all the threads now 'Are Feathers Durable', 'A Feather Shed From my New Bag!!!'  'My Bag Flew Away' etc
> 
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-ready-to-wear/gucci/collection


What's happening to Gucci? Horrible


----------



## Clairen4

Clairen4 said:


> Wasn’t there a character with 3 breasts in the original movie



Ahhhhhkkkkk!!!!  I wasn't able to finish typing his and didn’t realize it had posted.  Sorry folks.  
What I was trying to type is that three breasted image reminded me of a character on the original movie Total Recall; when Arnold S. went to Mars. 

How and why would anyone put that on a runway?


----------



## Clairen4

papertiger said:


> Some nice pieces on the SS19 Gucci runway I've already started a thread about on the Gucci forum but I have a feeling many don't share my view. But NO WAY to the zippered rubber underpants for men (and if you want them there are way-cheaper places to buy them - I'm reliably told LOL) the jock-strap/cod piece is kinda superfluous over trousers/pants (there is also a crystal encrusted version) and the feather bag? Hmmm, I can see all the threads now 'Are Feathers Durable', 'A Feather Shed From my New Bag!!!'  'My Bag Flew Away' etc
> 
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-ready-to-wear/gucci/collection


Those images af the male models gives me the creeps.


----------



## Clairen4

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I wonder if psychological counseling is included in the compensation for these models.


This!!!!!!!  Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## Annie J

Well, I’ve only just stumbled across this thread and haven’t read the whole lot, so apologies if you’ve seen these all before, because they’re not all that recent, but here are some of my favourites from recent years!


----------



## whateve

Annie J said:


> View attachment 4205218
> View attachment 4205221
> View attachment 4205223
> View attachment 4205224
> View attachment 4205226
> View attachment 4205227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I’ve only just stumbled across this thread and haven’t read the whole lot, so apologies if you’ve seen these all before, because they’re not all that recent, but here are some of my favourites from recent years!


Those shoes! lol I'd love to see someone wearing those. How would you avoid tripping?
That headpiece - are those sleeves hanging down the sides? It looks like someone cut up a sweatshirt.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Those shoes! lol I'd love to see someone wearing those. How would you avoid tripping?
> That headpiece - are those sleeves hanging down the sides? It looks like someone cut up a sweatshirt.



New, they were all sold out by the time I got to the store. They look like they're made from Chewbacca hair


----------



## Annie J

I know 

I suppose the Haider Ackermann skirt at least solves the perennial problem of what happens if you have to sit down wearing a skirt with a thigh-high slash ... maybe? 

I don’t know if anyone’s mentioned the Maison Margiela Tabi boots ... Old news maybe, and I think I might be committing fashion heresy, each to his or her own and so on, and I do have two pairs of gorgeous Margiela boots I love, but I seriously can’t get my head round these ...


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I don’t know if we discussed Vetements before. But this... Pay over €2.3 k for the privilege of wearing a DHL logo?! I mean, if they want to place their logo on my precious body, they will have to pay me much more.
> View attachment 4089788
> 
> 
> 
> Replying months late to this post, but I thought this when the Vetements DHL stuff came out — I am not wholly immune to the occasional charm of a bit of tongue-in-cheek Vetements or Balenciaga and have been known to succumb ... But I feel embarrassed enough when my lovely DHL couriers deliver my too-expensive impulse purchases — I would be totally covered with shame if they were delivering an ‘ironic’ €2000+ DHL-logoed top. I can’t help thinking there’s some rather cynical thinking going on at Vetements ...


----------



## Annie J

Don’t think I did that quote right ... ended up with my post and the quote all together.  Mea culpa!  Must learn


----------



## whateve

Annie J said:


> Don’t think I did that quote right ... ended up with my post and the quote all together.  Mea culpa!  Must learn


You can edit it. The thing you are quoting needs to have QUOTE at the beginning and /QUOTE at the end, both inside brackets, like these [ and ]. Usually it is wrong because you started typing before the second /QUOTE. So either cut and paste your response to put it on the other side, or if the /QUOTE (inside brackets) is missing, just add it before your response.


----------



## Annie J

whateve said:


> You can edit it. The thing you are quoting needs to have QUOTE at the beginning and /QUOTE at the end, both inside brackets, like these [ and ]. Usually it is wrong because you started typing before the second /QUOTE. So either cut and paste your response to put it on the other side, or if the /QUOTE (inside brackets) is missing, just add it before your response.


Thanks!  Think I left it too long to edit this time but I’ll know for the future!  I’m quite new to this ...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork




----------



## papertiger

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>




Although, who knows what he's wearing under his suit


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

papertiger said:


> Although, who knows what he's wearing under his suit


True   And it's not like this kind of, let's call it unconventional clothing, didn't exist in the 40's or earlier. But at least it wasn't worked over-time on, to become mainstream


----------



## starrynite_87

Love these thread... reminds me of the episode on RHONY when Luann called Alex’s shoes Herman Munster shoes. Alex was so offended because they were Louis Vuitton and Luann told her well LV gets it wrong sometimes


----------



## NateSelwyn25

papertiger said:


> Although, who knows what he's wearing under his suit


This reminds me of a very funny encounter of mine that is not so appropriate for the public forum! 

I'm still convinced a lot of these fashion shows are just IRL internet trolls. They do make for a good laugh though, I love perusing this thread when I am taking a break from the kitchen. Good way to cut the tension.


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>



From the Tooter (intentional) post: We deserve the asteroid.
LMAO  Thanks for starting off my Saturday!


----------



## Lake Effect

Annie J said:


> Thanks!  Think I left it too long to edit this time but I’ll know for the future!  I’m quite new to this ...


My early posts where I attempted to insert quotes were a mess lol. Everyone was nice about and I was able to eventually  figure out using the brackets. I think posts can be editted up to an hour. Happy posting!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I still believe that it was a bet. I bet you cannot make a DHL logo sexy - voila, it sells for €€ 
I'm wondering what will be next. Trash bags? Mcdonalds aprons? Shower caps? silicone gloves? clowns costumes? Georgian papaha (tall fur hat)?


----------



## Genie27

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4203993
> 
> 
> Jacquemus


I was at the Field a museum today and spotted this... in the Ancient Americas section. Everything old is new again.


----------



## astromantic

I don’t get this at all ...


----------



## Annie J

When I was 15 I made myself a skirt out a pair of khaki green army surplus trousers ... Thought I was VERY cool ... These kind of remind me of that ... but my skirt cost me about £2!!


----------



## whateve

astromantic said:


> I don’t get this at all ...
> 
> View attachment 4210624


He took a pair of jeans apart and placed the parts upside down on another pair of jeans and thought it was clever.


----------



## Annie J

whateve said:


> He took a pair of jeans apart and placed the parts upside down on another pair of jeans and thought it was clever.



I thought I was very clever when I made that skirt ... I was 15 though ... ;


----------



## Clairen4

astromantic said:


> I don’t get this at all ...
> 
> View attachment 4210624


I’m thoroughly confused...  I mean, why?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Annie J said:


> When I was 15 I made myself a skirt out a pair of khaki green army surplus trousers ... Thought I was VERY cool ... These kind of remind me of that ... but my skirt cost me about £2!!



Yes, this is what they remind me of. My daughter’s school projects from her after-class fashion design club


----------



## Annie J

Clairen4 said:


> I’m thoroughly confused...  I mean, why?



There was always something of this sort about but I guess Demna Gvsalia has really opened up the market in a big way ... and other designers can’t resist the profit potential at the moment!


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yes, this is what they remind me of. My daughter’s school projects from her after-class fashion design club



[emoji23] Hey, maybe your daughter could make some serious money on her unique pieces!   Get together with her friends and start an edgy new label.  Maybe I should be taking my mother to task for throwing out that skirt years ago ... I could have been rich ...


----------



## Clairen4

Annie J said:


> There was always something of this sort about but I guess Demna Gvsalia has really opened up the market in a big way ... and other designers can’t resist the profit potential at the moment!


Personally, I think designers are throwing up anything that’s different just to see what sticks. It only takes a few key folks in the fashion world to decide something is “in” and the rest follow suite. And they can charge insane prices for it!!!!!   In the end it comes to personal taste, and personality, I wouldn’t wear those jeans for $700


----------



## jamamcg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I still believe that it was a bet. I bet you cannot make a DHL logo sexy - voila, it sells for €€
> I'm wondering what will be next. Trash bags? Mcdonalds aprons? Shower caps? silicone gloves? clowns costumes? Georgian papaha (tall fur hat)?



Just when you said McDonalds Aprons reminded me of Jeremy Scott’s first Moschino collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And McQueen’s A/W 2009 collection with the trash bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> New, they were all sold out by the time I got to the store. They look like they're made from Chewbacca hair


Maybe sold out due to Haloween shoes needed for Chewbacca costume?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jamamcg said:


> Just when you said McDonalds Aprons reminded me of Jeremy Scott’s first Moschino collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211549
> 
> And McQueen’s A/W 2009 collection with the trash bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211555


This look brings out the inner 3 year old girl we never released!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clairen4 said:


> Personally, I think designers are throwing up anything that’s different just to see what sticks. It only takes a few key folks in the fashion world to decide something is “in” and the rest follow suite. And they can charge insane prices for it!!!!!   In the end it comes to personal taste, and personality, I wouldn’t wear those jeans for $700


Or they were high!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Annie J said:


> View attachment 4205481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I suppose the Haider Ackermann skirt at least solves the perennial problem of what happens if you have to sit down wearing a skirt with a thigh-high slash ... maybe?
> 
> I don’t know if anyone’s mentioned the Maison Margiela Tabi boots ... Old news maybe, and I think I might be committing fashion heresy, each to his or her own and so on, and I do have two pairs of gorgeous Margiela boots I love, but I seriously can’t get my head round these ...


Gross!!!!! That's all.


----------



## Pautinka

astromantic said:


> I don’t get this at all ...
> 
> View attachment 4210624


Good heavens. Next we will be wearing knickers as hats.


----------



## Annie J

Sunshine mama said:


> Gross!!!!! That's all.



Camel toe for your actual toes!


----------



## Annie J

Pautinka said:


> Good heavens. Next we will be wearing knickers as hats.



You saw this one?  Not knickers for your head, but ... not sure ... Egyptian priestess maybe, but strong resemblance to donkey ears.


----------



## Pautinka

Annie J said:


> You saw this one?  Not knickers for your head, but ... not sure ... Egyptian priestess maybe, but strong resemblance to donkey ears.
> 
> View attachment 4211605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211606


Knickers, ass ... I see a connection here!


----------



## Clairen4

Annie J said:


> Camel toe for your actual toes!


ROFL


----------



## whateve

Annie J said:


> You saw this one?  Not knickers for your head, but ... not sure ... Egyptian priestess maybe, but strong resemblance to donkey ears.
> 
> View attachment 4211605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211606


I just realized the yellow part of her dress looks like a wool blanket and her white sleeve looks like a pillow.


----------



## Annie J

whateve said:


> I just realized the yellow part of her dress looks like a wool blanket and her white sleeve looks like a pillow.



Yep ... poor thing has had to go out in her bedding ...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

whateve said:


> I just realized the yellow part of her dress looks like a wool blanket and her white sleeve looks like a pillow.



Well, still better than last year when he made his models wear ACTUAL mattresses


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

My kids just started skating. I wonder if the other skaters will be thoroughly and rightly impressed if we'd show up with 670 EUR. worth of this  


https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/155746/chanel-black-white-skate-board


----------



## Annie J

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My kids just started skating. I wonder if the other skaters will be thoroughly and rightly impressed if we'd show up with 670 EUR. worth of this
> View attachment 4213311
> 
> https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/155746/chanel-black-white-skate-board



Crazy [emoji849]


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Although, who knows what he's wearing under his suit


if anything at all....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> if anything at all....


Most likely something like this    Hilarious link here btw. _What Are These Guys Thinking? Here Are 24 of the Most Ridiculous Vintage Men's Underwear Ads We Could Find _


(pic from https://vintagedancer.com/1940s/1940s-mens-underwear/ )


----------



## papertiger

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Most likely something like this    Hilarious link here btw. _What Are These Guys Thinking? Here Are 24 of the Most Ridiculous Vintage Men's Underwear Ads We Could Find _
> View attachment 4215399
> 
> (pic from https://vintagedancer.com/1940s/1940s-mens-underwear/ )



BC = Before Central heating


----------



## Pautinka

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Most likely something like this  [emoji2]  Hilarious link here btw. _What Are These Guys Thinking? Here Are 24 of the Most Ridiculous Vintage Men's Underwear Ads We Could Find _
> View attachment 4215399
> 
> (pic from https://vintagedancer.com/1940s/1940s-mens-underwear/ )


True story. When my grandfather died in 1984, I , as a penniless thirteen-year old , grabbed all his white long johns from his wardrobe ( not immediately, I hasten to add!) and stitched up all the flies so I could wear them like Madonna-esque leggings. Eurgh!!!!


----------



## papertiger

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My kids just started skating. I wonder if the other skaters will be thoroughly and rightly impressed if we'd show up with 670 EUR. worth of this
> View attachment 4213311
> 
> https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/155746/chanel-black-white-skate-board



Probably not because it isn't covered in faux neon graffiti but if you think of it as a investment it's not a price considering (not a Classic Flap) and you can't ride a quilted bag to work.


----------



## papertiger

Annie J said:


> You saw this one?  Not knickers for your head, but ... not sure ... Egyptian priestess maybe, but strong resemblance to donkey ears.
> 
> View attachment 4211605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211606



Even I wouldn't wear that er... 'hat'.  Knickers on my head? Maybe.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pautinka said:


> True story. When my grandfather died in 1984, I , as a penniless thirteen-year old , grabbed all his white long johns from his wardrobe ( not immediately, I hasten to add!) and stitched up all the flies so I could wear them like Madonna-esque leggings. Eurgh!!!!


 I too wore stuff in my early teens that I'd be embarrassed to admit to now. So I won't


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

papertiger said:


> Probably not because it isn't covered in faux neon graffiti but if you think of it as a investment it's not a price considering (not a Classic Flap) and you can't ride a quilted bag to work.


I just checked HEWI and it's currently in someone's basket! I'd love it if someone here on tPF bought it and taunted us naysayers with some fabulous mod pics


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I too wore stuff in my early teens that I'd be embarrassed to admit to now. So I won't


+1


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pautinka said:


> True story. When my grandfather died in 1984, I , as a penniless thirteen-year old , grabbed all his white long johns from his wardrobe ( not immediately, I hasten to add!) and stitched up all the flies so I could wear them like Madonna-esque leggings. Eurgh!!!!



Oh, the things we did in the 80s, the era of bad hairstyles... And those leggings... You were very creative.


----------



## Amazona

A gem from By Malene Birger. An orange plastic macrame bag, a black handle and a fabric sack to complete the mess...with the way BMB products are quality wise, this lovely creation will also fall apart in no time. But hey, you can find this incredibly stylish bag for a bargain since it seems to be on 50% sale with practically every reseller! YAY!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Amazona said:


> A gem from By Malene Birger. An orange plastic macrame bag, a black handle and a fabric sack to complete the mess...with the way BMB products are quality wise, this lovely creation will also fall apart in no time. But hey, you can find this incredibly stylish bag for a bargain since it seems to be on 50% sale with practically every reseller! YAY!
> View attachment 4220317


Exquisite


----------



## ksuromax

Amazona said:


> A gem from By Malene Birger. An orange plastic macrame bag, a black handle and a fabric sack to complete the mess...with the way BMB products are quality wise, this lovely creation will also fall apart in no time. But hey, you can find this incredibly stylish bag for a bargain since it seems to be on 50% sale with practically every reseller! YAY!
> View attachment 4220317


looks like it's been compiled from the bits of leftovers from other bags (and not only)


----------



## Annie J

Amazona said:


> A gem from By Malene Birger. An orange plastic macrame bag, a black handle and a fabric sack to complete the mess...with the way BMB products are quality wise, this lovely creation will also fall apart in no time. But hey, you can find this incredibly stylish bag for a bargain since it seems to be on 50% sale with practically every reseller! YAY!
> View attachment 4220317



Oh dear, yes, it’s very ugly. To me it really does look as though it was found in a litter bin in a car park, or lying by the side of the road, caught up in a tree by a motorway or something.  I haven’t seen this one before ... Does anyone know if there’s some sort of recycling message intended by the brand?  Is it made from recycled materials?  I suppose if there is then there could something to it, but even then I can’t help but feel that would be virtue-signalling rather than a real contribution to eco-friendliness; it would be such a tiny and insignificant step unless the whole brand went sustainable.


----------



## Annie J

Amazona said:


> A gem from By Malene Birger. An orange plastic macrame bag, a black handle and a fabric sack to complete the mess...with the way BMB products are quality wise, this lovely creation will also fall apart in no time. But hey, you can find this incredibly stylish bag for a bargain since it seems to be on 50% sale with practically every reseller! YAY!
> View attachment 4220317



He’s making his own


----------



## Amazona

Annie J said:


> He’s making his own
> 
> View attachment 4221272


----------



## Sunshine mama

Annie J said:


> He’s making his own
> 
> View attachment 4221272


HahahahHHahaha!!! Good one!


----------



## Amazona

Annie J said:


> Oh dear, yes, it’s very ugly. To me it really does look as though it was found in a litter bin in a car park, or lying by the side of the road, caught up in a tree by a motorway or something.  I haven’t seen this one before ... Does anyone know if there’s some sort of recycling message intended by the brand?  Is it made from recycled materials?  I suppose if there is then there could something to it, but even then I can’t help but feel that would be virtue-signalling rather than a real contribution to eco-friendliness; it would be such a tiny and insignificant step unless the whole brand went sustainable.


Never heard of sustainability and Malene Birger in the same sentence. The company makes overpriced pleather bags that fray in the blink of an eye, so I'm not surprised they haven't made sustainability a point.


----------



## Annie J

Amazona said:


> Never heard of sustainability and Malene Birger in the same sentence. The company makes overpriced pleather bags that fray in the blink of an eye, so I'm not surprised they haven't made sustainability a point.



Ohh ... Not very familiar with BMB but have recently bought a skirt. Hope it holds up!


----------



## Amazona

Annie J said:


> Ohh ... Not very familiar with BMB but have recently bought a skirt. Hope it holds up!


From my very narrow experience with BMB clothing, the clothes hold up way better than any bag BMB makes.


----------



## ksuromax

THOM BROWNE, 2,049$ 
seriously?? 
and it has a name - Hector


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> THOM BROWNE, 2,049$
> seriously??
> and it has a name - Hector



Definitely not one for me!


----------



## Annie J

Just saw this, morning:

It’s a headband, made by the florist who did the flowers for Meghan and Harry’s wedding. 

It is pretty, isn’t it?  Really lovely (I mean it!)


----------



## Annie J

However ...




£1,250


----------



## Annie J

To be fair, the same designer is also offering some very beautiful more modestly sized headbands. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> However ...
> 
> View attachment 4222805
> 
> 
> £1,250


that's how one would look after a bike accident in the roadside bushes...


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> that's how one would look after a bike accident in the roadside bushes...



Lol!


----------



## renee_nyc

Annie J said:


> However ...
> 
> View attachment 4222805
> 
> 
> £1,250



That’s an expensive Halloween camouflage costume!


----------



## Annie J

renee_nyc said:


> That’s an expensive Halloween camouflage costume!



For comparison:


----------



## Oliver11

ksuromax said:


> THOM BROWNE, 2,049$
> seriously??
> and it has a name - Hector


I think Hector is the name of the designers own pet dachs! Guess he made it for himself.


----------



## Annie J

Oliver11 said:


> I think Hector is the name of the designers own pet dachs! Guess he made it for himself.



Aha!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> THOM BROWNE, 2,049$
> seriously??
> and it has a name - Hector



Honestly, I like it. 
Almost bought it. But ended up with a different one


----------



## renee_nyc

Oh Fendi what did you do?

This is apparently £750


----------



## Annie J

OH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie J

Can that be accidental?  Is this deliberate? [emoji50]


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honestly, I like it.
> Almost bought it. But ended up with a different one
> View attachment 4222994



Have to say, it looks sweet on you!


----------



## ksuromax

[QUOTE


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honestly, I like it.
> Almost bought it. But ended up with a different one
> View attachment 4222994


i approve your shoe though


----------



## ksuromax

renee_nyc said:


> Oh Fendi what did you do?
> 
> This is apparently £750
> 
> View attachment 4223019


God gracious!!


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> God gracious!!



May I suggest, for comparison, a visit to YouTube: Janelle Monáe, PYNK.


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> May I suggest, for comparison, a visit to YouTube: Janelle Monáe, PYNK.


comparison of what with what?


----------



## Annie J

The Fendi scarf and some recently notorious but entirely intentional v****a pants designed for her video! Couldn’t help but see a resemblance!
I can post a link but I’m not sure if I’m meant to do that here?  It comes up if you google it.


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> The Fendi scarf and some recently notorious but entirely intentional v****a pants designed for her video! Couldn’t help but see a resemblance!
> I can post a link but I’m not sure if I’m meant to do that here?  It comes up if you google it.


oh, gosh!  i am not sure i wanna see those!


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> oh, gosh!  i am not sure i wanna see those!



Not QUITE as bad as it sounds, but I can imagine your trepidation!


----------



## HoneyLocks

renee_nyc said:


> Oh Fendi what did you do?
> 
> This is apparently £750
> 
> View attachment 4223019



Please tell me this is not real! (Both, yours and mine)


----------



## Annie J

The Balenciaga mules look absolutely bonkers!  I expect they truly are pretty directly inspired by the fries carton, as per the usual sort of Gvsalia modus operandi. 

It’s been suggested here often by others that some of these designers are maybe making fun of us, seeing what they can get away with and for how much money. I’m musing on it ... [emoji848] It might be possible just to say it’s not my taste or your taste (I like SOME of Demna Gvsalia’s things) but I wonder how these function, too, and if they don’t function, then that just can’t be called good design. 

Don’t these mules look as though they would be hard to walk in and would slide around side to side on the foot?  Has anyone here tried them on and could tell us?  Maybe they have something inside to hold the foot in place/support the foot?  Feet don’t usually have corners. Points on shoes are a little different maybe, they’re sort of a natural continuation of the foot shape and reflect the manner and direction of natural movement. There is a reason that shoes are usually more or less foot-shaped! 

I would not be surprised if they have nothing inside and do just slide and flap around because, ridiculous fashion victim that I really am, I have a pair of the thigh-high Knife sock boots, and I like the way they look on the outside, but I have to stuff them full of additional insoles and heel grips so that I can actually move in them (I can live with it for parties!)  There’s really nothing much in them to make the shoe part stay on the foot, and the stretchy spandex bit doesn’t do a whole lot.  I would have had to size down to the point that the low-cut hard-edged inner shoe part totally clamped around my foot (ouch!) to get them to stay on enough to walk more than a few inches, if I didn’t stuff them with extras.  And even then I think I would be hobbling. Leaving aside the possibility that my feet are the wrong shape, not the boots (hmm, maybe I’m like Cinderella’s ugly sister, the one who cut off a toe to fit into the glass slipper ... oh dear ...), those boots definitely prioritise appearance over function in quite an extreme way (and I have my suspicions about a very high profit to manufacture cost ratio on the sock boots). So I’m  suspicious that the way these mules look (unwearable) is the way they really are. 

That can’t be good design, can it?

I feel slightly cross about it and may have to give Mr Gvsalia a hard stare with my Fendi monster eyes.


----------



## Annie J

Oh dear, sorry for the ultra-long post!  I can get quite carried away with all this!!


----------



## renee_nyc

Annie J said:


> The Fendi scarf and some recently notorious but entirely intentional v****a pants designed for her video! Couldn’t help but see a resemblance!
> I can post a link but I’m not sure if I’m meant to do that here?  It comes up if you google it.



I looked it up and yes there is definitely a resemblance. Can you imagine someone wearing them together?


----------



## Annie J

renee_nyc said:


> I looked it up and yes there is definitely a resemblance. Can you imagine someone wearing them together?



I wish I couldn’t!


----------



## ksuromax

when too much is too much???
2 bags? approved by Chanel!
i wonder what these will cost, double price of the flap? as if one was not expensive enough!


----------



## ksuromax

HoneyLocks said:


> Please tell me this is not real! (Both, yours and mine)
> View attachment 4223149


i bet they are super comfy for those who have wide feet, high arch, other feet with 'special need'


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> when too much is too much???
> 2 bags? approved by Chanel!
> i wonder what these will cost, double price of the flap? as if one was not expensive enough!


It costs so much that the first model couldn't afford shoes. I wonder if they sell that center clip separately.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> It costs so much that the first model couldn't afford shoes. I wonder if they sell that center clip separately.


i bet they do! and it comes in a fancy box adorned by a camelia flower


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i bet they do! and it comes in a fancy box adorned by a camelia flower


Probably for $1000!

I was disillusioned the last time I was in a Chanel store. The SA pulled open a drawer filled to the brim with camellias. They looked so cheap.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Probably for $1000!
> 
> I was disillusioned the last time I was in a Chanel store. The SA pulled open a drawer filled to the brim with camellias. They looked so cheap.


probably because they actually are?...


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> when too much is too much???
> 2 bags? approved by Chanel!
> i wonder what these will cost, double price of the flap? as if one was not expensive enough!





whateve said:


> It costs so much that the first model couldn't afford shoes. I wonder if they sell that center clip separately.



I notice the poor things couldn’t afford bras either. Which explains the need for two bags and a clip. Lift and separate, ladies!


----------



## Annie J

.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> when too much is too much???
> 2 bags? approved by Chanel!
> i wonder what these will cost, double price of the flap? as if one was not expensive enough!



That's not new. Miroslava Duma showed up at their show with two bags a few years ago. Like 5 years ago. Which inspired them to create first  a double bag and now his.


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's not new. Miroslava Duma showed up at their show with two bags a few years ago. Like 5 years ago. Which inspired them to create first  a double bag and now his.
> View attachment 4223883


well, i can't blame her 
no-freaking-thing can fit in that tiny pursey, of course, she had to take 2!  
and don't get me started on that flower...


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's not new. Miroslava Duma showed up at their show with two bags a few years ago. Like 5 years ago. Which inspired them to create first  a double bag and now his.
> View attachment 4223883



Ok, is this two bags worn cross body, or one bag on each shoulder with an economically priced special Chanel clip in the middle?  So I’m just trying to imagine myself meeting a friend for lunch ... 

I’m looking pretty sharp with my double bag combo. Doesn’t look like I’m trying too hard AT ALL, no, sir!  We meet by the table and say hello, kiss kiss, two stylish ladies who lunch, very cool ... 

Two bags worn cross body ... I take my first bag off over my head ... damn there goes my hair and I accidentally tried to take the wrong chain first so it’s tangled up with the one on top ... put it back, there goes the hair again, damn ... got the right bag now, over it goes, there goes my hair again and I’m getting a bit hot and red in the face now ... put first bag on side of chair, heck it’s slid off onto the floor, let me just get that before I get the second bag off and I’ll just nip to the ladies to put my hair back in place, just a minute, which bag is my comb in ...?  

One bag each shoulder, clip in the middle ... Well I’m still thinking I’m looking pretty cool here but I’ve got this creeping feeling I might look like a toddler with reins on and I also need enough chair back to hang two bags on, damn every time I get this one to stay on, that one falls off, I’m getting a bit hot here and people are beginning to stare and I kind of look not quite so cool now and and the bags are the same colour and I can’t remember which is which, where’s my wallet, I’ve just tried to pay the bill with my lipstick ... Now we’re getting up to go, hang on I just have to put one bag on each shoulder and clip them with this little device before one of them falls off, no I don’t look at all like I’m putting my reins back on, breezy wave goodbye but can’t really hear what my friend’s saying, I’ve got a job to do here, I am BEING STYLISH!


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honestly, I like it.
> Almost bought it. But ended up with a different one
> View attachment 4222994



Sheikha Latifa, I was looking at that pic again and I think you can really pull that bag off, I am converted!  I think you should get it [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Ok, is this two bags worn cross body, or one bag on each shoulder with an economically priced special Chanel clip in the middle?  So I’m just trying to imagine myself meeting a friend for lunch ...
> 
> I’m looking pretty sharp with my double bag combo. Doesn’t look like I’m trying too hard AT ALL, no, sir!  We meet by the table and say hello, kiss kiss, two stylish ladies who lunch, very cool ...
> 
> Two bags worn cross body ... I take my first bag off over my head ... damn there goes my hair and I accidentally tried to take the wrong chain first so it’s tangled up with the one on top ... put it back, there goes the hair again, damn ... got the right bag now, over it goes, there goes my hair again and I’m getting a bit hot and red in the face now ... put first bag on side of chair, heck it’s slid off onto the floor, let me just get that before I get the second bag off and I’ll just nip to the ladies to put my hair back in place, just a minute, which bag is my comb in ...?
> 
> One bag each shoulder, clip in the middle ... Well I’m still thinking I’m looking pretty cool here but I’ve got this creeping feeling I might look like a toddler with reins on and I also need enough chair back to hang two bags on, damn every time I get this one to stay on, that one falls off, I’m getting a bit hot here and people are beginning to stare and I kind of look not quite so cool now and and the bags are the same colour and I can’t remember which is which, where’s my wallet, I’ve just tried to pay the bill with my lipstick ... Now we’re getting up to go, hang on I just have to put one bag on each shoulder and clip them with this little device before one of them falls off, no I don’t look at all like I’m putting my reins back on, breezy wave goodbye but can’t really hear what my friend’s saying, I’ve got a job to do here, I am BEING STYLISH!


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Sheikha Latifa, I was looking at that pic again and I think you can really pull that bag off, I am converted!  I think you should get it [emoji6]


and Mickey's head (from Gucci), and wear them at the same time a'la Chanel style


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> and Mickey's head (from Gucci), and wear them at the same time a'la Chanel style



Lol!  But I do think the Hector bag looks cute in black on Sheikha Latifa!


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Lol!  But I do think the Hector bag looks cute in black on Sheikha Latifa!


coz SHE looks great and can pull it off!


----------



## dangerouscurves

whateve said:


> It costs so much that the first model couldn't afford shoes. I wonder if they sell that center clip separately.





Annie J said:


> I notice the poor things couldn’t afford bras either. Which explains the need for two bags and a clip. Lift and separate, ladies!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## whateve

Annie J said:


> Ok, is this two bags worn cross body, or one bag on each shoulder with an economically priced special Chanel clip in the middle?  So I’m just trying to imagine myself meeting a friend for lunch ...
> 
> I’m looking pretty sharp with my double bag combo. Doesn’t look like I’m trying too hard AT ALL, no, sir!  We meet by the table and say hello, kiss kiss, two stylish ladies who lunch, very cool ...
> 
> Two bags worn cross body ... I take my first bag off over my head ... damn there goes my hair and I accidentally tried to take the wrong chain first so it’s tangled up with the one on top ... put it back, there goes the hair again, damn ... got the right bag now, over it goes, there goes my hair again and I’m getting a bit hot and red in the face now ... put first bag on side of chair, heck it’s slid off onto the floor, let me just get that before I get the second bag off and I’ll just nip to the ladies to put my hair back in place, just a minute, which bag is my comb in ...?
> 
> One bag each shoulder, clip in the middle ... Well I’m still thinking I’m looking pretty cool here but I’ve got this creeping feeling I might look like a toddler with reins on and I also need enough chair back to hang two bags on, damn every time I get this one to stay on, that one falls off, I’m getting a bit hot here and people are beginning to stare and I kind of look not quite so cool now and and the bags are the same colour and I can’t remember which is which, where’s my wallet, I’ve just tried to pay the bill with my lipstick ... Now we’re getting up to go, hang on I just have to put one bag on each shoulder and clip them with this little device before one of them falls off, no I don’t look at all like I’m putting my reins back on, breezy wave goodbye but can’t really hear what my friend’s saying, I’ve got a job to do here, I am BEING STYLISH!


I can imagine this scenario happening exactly as you stated it! I have enough trouble taking off one crossbody bag without looking uncoordinated. Also notice that the model is flat-chested. Imagine if she had girls to get those chains hung up on.


----------



## Annie J

whateve said:


> I can imagine this scenario happening exactly as you stated it! I have enough trouble taking off one crossbody bag without looking uncoordinated. Also notice that the model is flat-chested. Imagine if she had girls to get those chains hung up on.



[emoji54][emoji23]

With you on that ... and I’m a 36DD [emoji15]


----------



## ksuromax

then, she would not need that clip!  


whateve said:


> I can imagine this scenario happening exactly as you stated it! I have enough trouble taking off one crossbody bag without looking uncoordinated. Also notice that the model is flat-chested. Imagine if she had girls to get those chains hung up on.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Annie J said:


> Lol!  But I do think the Hector bag looks cute in black on Sheikha Latifa!



Oh grand merci. My younger daughter loved it too much, that stopped me 
As for the bags, worn like that they remind me of a patrontasch. 


Perhaps, you are supposed to wear them without taking off. One for everyday needs, the other for emergencies like tampons and extra pair of tights


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> THOM BROWNE, 2,049$
> seriously??
> and it has a name - Hector


Don't judge! When I saw this,  I actually thought it was so cute! Lol. But I wouldn't pay retail. I would only get it if it were seriously discounted!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Annie J said:


> However ...
> 
> View attachment 4222805
> 
> 
> £1,250


She forgot that it was actually a candle holder or a centerpiece for a dining room table for thanksgiving!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Don't judge! When I saw this,  I actually thought it was so cute! Lol. But I wouldn't pay retail. I would only get it if it were seriously discounted!


i don't say the dog isn't cute 
but 2+k???? 
it looks like a bag for a girl, my 10 y/o DD would love to have it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> i don't say the dog isn't cute
> but 2+k????
> it looks like a bag for a girl, my 10 y/o DD would love to have it!


Agreed! Would not get it for 2k+! Seriously on sale like at 199.00? Maybe. But it is still very cute. Still, I'd prob. use it as a fun conversation starter piece for certain occasions only,  or for an art piece at home, not an everyday bag though.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> She forgot that it was actually a candle holder or a centerpiece for a dining room table for thanksgiving!


Don't give them ideas! Next thing you'll see it's on the runway complete with a light up candle!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Actually, it fits more than you would think (definitely more than the saddle bag). But no shoulder strap... and too appealing to children just like one of those balloon dogs they bring home from bday parties... 
I ended up with a holdall and am still thinking about the hat box bag.


----------



## houseof999

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Actually, it fits more than you would think (definitely more than the saddle bag). But no shoulder strap... and too appealing to children just like one of those balloon dogs they bring home from bday parties...
> I ended up with a holdall and am still thinking about the hat box bag.


Definite a kid magnet. I bought the Coach Disney barrel bag Dalmatian print and my son thinks it's his and he wants it. [emoji38]
	

		
			
		

		
	




ETA:  A bag that looks like a toy is an open invitation for kids to come play with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Definite a kid magnet. I bought the Coach Disney barrel bag Dalmatian print and my son thinks it's his and he wants it. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224638
> 
> 
> ETA:  A bag that looks like a toy is an open invitation for kids to come play with it.


Your son sounds so cute and sweet!


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Actually, it fits more than you would think (definitely more than the saddle bag). But no shoulder strap... and too appealing to children just like one of those balloon dogs they bring home from bday parties...
> I ended up with a holdall and am still thinking about the hat box bag.





houseof999 said:


> Definite a kid magnet. I bought the Coach Disney barrel bag Dalmatian print and my son thinks it's his and he wants it. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224638
> 
> 
> ETA:  A bag that looks like a toy is an open invitation for kids to come play with it.





Sunshine mama said:


> Your son sounds so cute and sweet!



This can work both ways. My daughter had a Miffy case when she was little ... I’d have worn that if I could have got away with it.  Love that little rabbit!


----------



## Annie J

Loewe 










Darth Vader


----------



## Sunshine mama

Annie J said:


> Loewe
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Vader
> 
> View attachment 4224952


Wow. Darth Vader's head on a woman's chest!


----------



## Annie J

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. Darth Vader's head on a woman's chest!



Indeed!


----------



## whateve

Annie J said:


> Loewe
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth Vader
> 
> View attachment 4224952


I think it looks like she is wearing her bra on the outside of her clothes but she forgot to hook it in the back.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

whateve said:


> I think it looks like she is wearing her bra on the outside of her clothes but she forgot to hook it in the back.


Had a grandmother who did that before we got her into a nursing home...


----------



## Annie J

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Had a grandmother who did that before we got her into a nursing home...



Oh, your poor grandmother.  I’ve seen this sort of thing happen too, with family members. Heaven help us all as we get older!

Edited to add:
Meantime, there is no excuse for such cavalier conduct with our undergarments on the catwalk!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And also, if even a tall skinny model looks awful in this, what would a normal person look like?


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And also, if even a tall skinny model looks awful in this, what would a normal person look like?


like Chewbacca??


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> like Chewbacca??



If that dress didn’t have the awful bra/Darth Vader’s head bit, I’d buy it. I think the rest of it is fabulous but would feel like a total idiot with the bra bit, even if I were as flat-chested as the model.


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> If that dress didn’t have the awful bra/Darth Vader’s head bit, I’d buy it. I think the rest of it is fabulous but would feel like a total idiot with the bra bit, even if I were as flat-chested as the model.


sometimes i get a feeling that designers just don't know when to stop! 
should this one stopped ON THE DRESS ITSELF, it would have been a great dress, but no, he was still high and kept on 'creating'  and this 'masterpiece' is the result


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> sometimes i get a feeling that designers just don't know when to stop!
> should this one stopped ON THE DRESS ITSELF, it would have been a great dress, but no, he was still high and kept on 'creating'  and this 'masterpiece' is the result



Agreed. The dress itself was great masterpiece by itself. RIP elegant dress.. [emoji22]


----------



## Annie J

Edited to delete: pictures didn’t post


----------



## Annie J

But this ...


View attachment 4226972

View attachment 4226975
View attachment 4226976


https://www.loewe.com/eur/en/women/...shearling-trim-bra-dress/D2286210FA-5118.html


----------



## houseof999

Oh for the love of God! At least use a pretty sexy beautiful bra if you must! And fasten the tie on the back! While I'm not a fan of wearing underwear outside, I think a sexy red lacy bra on top would have looked much better than this look..  any bright color bra could've worked with the black and white.  This looks like they just picked up someone's daily wear bra.


----------



## Annie J

houseof999 said:


> Oh for the love of God! At least use a pretty sexy beautiful bra if you must! And fasten the tie on the back! While I'm not a fan of wearing underwear outside, I think a sexy red lacy bra on top would have looked much better than this look..  any bright color bra could've worked with the black and white.  This looks like they just picked up someone's daily wear bra.



Or got the dress out of the laundry and didn’t notice the bra was caught on it!
I would feel I was wearing two great big arrows pointing to my chest!
Agree it would look better with at least a beautiful bra in a good colour. 

Can’t get those pictures to post properly.


----------



## Elena S

Amazona said:


> Never heard of sustainability and Malene Birger in the same sentence. The company makes overpriced pleather bags that fray in the blink of an eye, so I'm not surprised they haven't made sustainability a point.


Really? I'm really pleased with my Grineeh quality. But that net bag is a disgrace indeed


----------



## Amazona

Elena S said:


> Really? I'm really pleased with my Grineeh quality. But that net bag is a disgrace indeed


I'm never buying anything from Birger again, after my experience with them - I had a Grinolas tote basically disintegrate within a few uses and BMB stooped to the level of telling me lies to avoid having to make up for the damage. They don't repair, refund or exchange. My Grinolas isn't the only one I've heard of having the same kinds of issues. It's really sad because the bags are really pretty but not worth the prices...


----------



## Annie J

Amazona said:


> I'm never buying anything from Birger again, after my experience with them - I had a Grinolas tote basically disintegrate within a few uses and BMB stooped to the level of telling me lies to avoid having to make up for the damage. They don't repair, refund or exchange. My Grinolas isn't the only one I've heard of having the same kinds of issues. It's really sad because the bags are really pretty but not worth the prices...



That’s disappointing [emoji17]


----------



## Gblb

Remember this?


----------



## Gblb

Strathberry brought the thread full circle. Not sure how I feel about the shearling but like this tote in other materials. It could be fun but don’t see wearing often.


----------



## Annie J

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4232276
> View attachment 4232277
> View attachment 4232278
> 
> 
> Strathberry brought the thread full circle. Not sure how I feel about the shearling but like this tote in other materials. It could be fun but don’t see wearing often.



Tribble trouble.


----------



## Annie J

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4232116
> 
> Remember this?



I can’t work out what this is!  Bet it costs a lot though ...


----------



## houseof999

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4232116
> 
> Remember this?


I didn't know about this but man.. I would get thirsty every time I saw it.. I just want to pop that tab.. yup, I would definitely end up breaking it while playing with it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Are these for real?!! Sold on eBay, but considering the brand, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Gblb

Annie J said:


> I can’t work out what this is!  Bet it costs a lot though ...


It was a Chanel “soup can” cuff from 2014 Fall. Believe was called the supermarket collection.  It retailed at 1025 USD, I believe.


----------



## Gblb

Annie J said:


> Tribble trouble.


It’s actually a cute bag that comes in different colors, textures and won’t break the bank. The shearling reminded me of the first post and had to add.


----------



## zinacef

Annie J said:


> I can’t work out what this is!  Bet it costs a lot though ...


A  Chanel cuff with a drink can top that you pop off


----------



## Gblb

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Are these for real?!! Sold on eBay, but considering the brand, I'm not surprised.
> View attachment 4232544



They had neon boots in their 2017 spring summer collection. Haven’t seen these but they almost look like neon heel protectors.


----------



## whateve

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Are these for real?!! Sold on eBay, but considering the brand, I'm not surprised.
> View attachment 4232544


The heels look like highlighter pens.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Are these for real?!! Sold on eBay, but considering the brand, I'm not surprised.
> View attachment 4232544


loool  
you definitely won't have a problem with broken heels, a DIY replacement is always at hands! and you can change the colours, too! what's not to love???


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> loool
> you definitely won't have a problem with broken heels, a DIY replacement is always at hands! and you can change the colours, too! what's not to love???


 You can have different coloured neon heels 

Only thing missing is a Demna Bal bag made up out of leather post-it notes  Mr. Demna, contact me by PM for my fair share of the profit for that idea, you know it's good! I have plenty more


----------



## Annie J

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You can have different coloured neon heels
> 
> Only thing missing is a Demna Bal bag made up out of leather post-it notes  Mr. Demna, contact me by PM for my fair share of the profit for that idea, you know it's good! I have plenty more



Copyright that, quick!


----------



## Gblb

kanni1223 said:


>


OMG. This is the best. Thank you, made my day!


----------



## WingNut

kanni1223 said:


>



Oh.My.God.

What’s next...a butt-crack version that’s worn in the back??


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

WingNut said:


> Oh.My.God.
> 
> What’s next...a butt-crack version that’s worn in the back??


 

I'm sure if we look hard enough, the internets will not disappoint us.


----------



## houseof999

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm sure if we look hard enough, the internets will not disappoint us.
> 
> View attachment 4233639


OMG this is so funny! Thanks for the giggle! [emoji38]


----------



## Annie J

kanni1223 said:


>



I feel sick


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh wow. I can’t unsee that. 

I realllllly wish I could unsee that.

(Thankfully the Corgo ship helped)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

kanni1223 said:


>



No! No! Just no!!! Is it a Halloween costume?
Although, it would be fun to see it over here being carried over an abaya... hm... you know what, put a Gucci logo on it and all locals will be carrying it


----------



## whateve

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No! No! Just no!!! Is it a Halloween costume?
> Although, it would be fun to see it over here being carried over an abaya... hm... you know what, put a Gucci logo on it and all locals will be carrying it


OMG, that would be something to see over an abaya! The religious police might not think it was funny though.


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Are these for real?!! Sold on eBay, but considering the brand, I'm not surprised.
> View attachment 4232544


If it was a Michael Jackson Pez dispenser, I would have at least asked how much


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lake Effect said:


> If it was a Michael Jackson Pez dispenser, I would have at least asked how much


----------



## Annie J

Lake Effect said:


> If it was a Michael Jackson Pez dispenser, I would have at least asked how much



I will buy ANYTHING that dispenses Pez. [emoji51]


----------



## Lake Effect

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>





Annie J said:


> I will buy ANYTHING that dispenses Pez. [emoji51]


I have not thought of Pez in ages, don’t ask me what made me think of that when I saw those heels! But if you are going for that level of ridiculousness, what’s a few more miles.

Side note, even though I have not been here lately, I have been forever altered by this thread. I saw a woman wearing fur lined Gucci slides in Marshall’s last week!


----------



## Annie J

Lake Effect said:


> I have not thought of Pez in ages, don’t ask me what made me think of that when I saw those heels! But if you are going for that level of ridiculousness, what’s a few more miles.
> 
> Side note, even though I have not been here lately, I have been forever altered by this thread. I saw a woman wearing fur lined Gucci slides in Marshall’s last week!



I am bewildered that anyone except Rod Stewart will wear those things!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Annie J said:


> View attachment 4205218
> View attachment 4205221
> View attachment 4205223
> View attachment 4205224
> View attachment 4205226
> View attachment 4205227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I’ve only just stumbled across this thread and haven’t read the whole lot, so apologies if you’ve seen these all before, because they’re not all that recent, but here are some of my favourites from recent years!


Step aside and think for a minute...
Where do we go from here?
It’s not even a matter of what these shoes look like, it’s a matter of how do you walk and not land on your face???

I think I need the ‘Men in Black’ eraser thing after going through some pages of this thread lol


----------



## Annie J

blondissima777 said:


> Step aside and think for a minute...
> Where do we go from here?
> It’s not even a matter of what these shoes look like, it’s a matter of how do you walk and not land on your face???
> 
> I think I need the ‘Men in Black’ eraser thing after going through some pages of this thread lol



You’d have to do the zombie shuffle ... but think how clean your floors would be!


----------



## Notorious Pink

blondissima777 said:


> Step aside and think for a minute...
> Where do we go from here?
> It’s not even a matter of what these shoes look like, it’s a matter of how do you walk and not land on your face???
> 
> I think I need the ‘Men in Black’ eraser thing after going through some pages of this thread lol



I swear when I saw the fifth photo I thought it was a hairpiece!


----------



## ksuromax

kanni1223 said:


>


did the designer think this is the part of the body some people WOULD LIKE to have if they don't have their own???


----------



## ksuromax

Not just a crack, but the whole bum! Enjoy!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> I swear when I saw the fifth photo I thought it was a hairpiece!


You’re not wrong for thinking that!
At least the Schiaparelli/Dali Shoe hat collaboration was a work of art and wearable...
http://www.palaisgalliera.paris.fr/en/work/shoe-hat-elsa-schiaparelli-collaboration-salvador-dali


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ksuromax said:


> Not just a crack, but the whole bum! Enjoy!


This is butt ugly!


----------



## ksuromax

blondissima777 said:


> This is butt ugly!


'never been to the gym' attitude


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Annie J said:


> You’d have to do the zombie shuffle ... but think how clean your floors would be!


Michael Jackson’s moonwalk for those extra dirty spots.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ksuromax said:


> 'never been to the gym' attitude


I’m sexy and you know it!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Sunshine mama said:


> Probably funny evil fashion trolls! I still can't stop laughing!!! Better than some professional comedians!!! BTW, thanks for posting these funny pictures.  I can always count on this thread to get some good laughs!!


I bet some of them make bets among themselves of who can make the most audacious thing and which will sell the most!


----------



## Lake Effect

blondissima777 said:


> Step aside and think for a minute...
> Where do we go from here?
> It’s not even a matter of what these shoes look like, it’s a matter of how do you walk and not land on your face???
> 
> I think I need the ‘Men in Black’ eraser thing after going through some pages of this thread lol


Really!! Just Google *images* of your favorite handbag style lol lol


----------



## Lake Effect

blondissima777 said:


> This is butt ugly!


Ding ding ding,  we have a winner! Post of the day!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Lake Effect said:


> Ding ding ding,  we have a winner! Post of the day!


Thank you, thank you, Lake Effect! 
*bows down*
Who wouldn’t be inspired by such a beaut!


----------



## Annie J

View attachment 4236573




ksuromax said:


> Not just a crack, but the whole bum! Enjoy!



I wish to unsee this. I will not allow this hideous posterior to lodge in my consciousness. (Mind boggles). I am working very hard to retrain my brain to see instead a perfectly pleasant baked potato. I am applying CBT. Please do not destroy the illusion I am attempting to develop. Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> View attachment 4236573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to unsee this. I will not allow this hideous posterior to lodge in my consciousness. (Mind boggles). I am working very hard to retrain my brain to see instead a perfectly pleasant baked potato. I am applying CBT. Please do not destroy the illusion I am attempting to develop. Thank you.


hope this shot will replace that horrid bum that is disturbing you 
ETA: Apologies if anyone finds this offensive, but this is a real backback and there are plenty of pics in the internet of people wearing it, i found one without someone in the shot


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Annie J said:


> I wish to unsee this. I will not allow this hideous posterior to lodge in my consciousness. (Mind boggles). I am working very hard to retrain my brain to see instead a perfectly pleasant baked potato. I am applying CBT. Please do not destroy the illusion I am attempting to develop. Thank you.


Just add butter, sour cream, chives, bacon and it’ll be gone


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ksuromax said:


> hope this shot will replace that horrid bum that is disturbing you


OMG, OMG, OMG! *pours incessantly*


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> hope this shot will replace that horrid bum that is disturbing you



Oh, you are CRUEL!  This is going to cost a fortune in therapy fees ...


----------



## Annie J

blondissima777 said:


> Just add butter, sour cream, chives, bacon and it’ll be gone



Ahh, that’s better ...


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Oh, you are CRUEL!  This is going to cost a fortune in therapy fees ...


you call ME cruel??? 
i would have plucked out the hands of the designer who created this!!


----------



## ksuromax

some more of animals


----------



## ksuromax

and a bit of human body again
thank god it's black on black!


----------



## ksuromax

and again a bit of human body... (i wonder if that's hers? or designer's??)


----------



## ksuromax

a little bit of everything
My fave are the tuna flip-flops


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> you call ME cruel???
> i would have plucked out the hands of the designer who created this!!



That really IS disturbing!  How can someone get that so wrong??



ksuromax said:


> some more of animals


I don’t mind the elephant and the fish (is that a Dolce & Gabbana novelty? It’s like the fish print they did recently).  

But the LV dog ... No. like the dog above. Looks like it’s very oppressed and tormented. Wow, LV, that is a real design misstep. 



ksuromax said:


> and a bit of human body again
> thank god it's black on black!



Phew, yes, lucky escape!  I’m thinking PYNK again. Narrowly avoided. [emoji50]


BTW, sorry, I daren’t ‘like’ your posts just in case it’s misconstrued [emoji15]


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> That really IS disturbing!  How can someone get that so wrong??
> 
> 
> I don’t mind the elephant and the fish (is that a Dolce & Gabbana novelty? It’s like the fish print they did recently).
> 
> But the LV dog ... No. like the dog above. Looks like it’s very oppressed and tormented. Wow, LV, that is a real design misstep.
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, yes, lucky escape!  I’m thinking PYNK again. Narrowly avoided. [emoji50]


i am not 100% sure it's LV, it well could be a 'fantasy on the... /inspired by...' 
i googled "oddest bags' and clicked 'show pictures', and found these, so all pic credit to google 
but i agree, like-looking dog is harsh...


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> and again a bit of human body... (i wonder if that's hers? or designer's??)



Yuck yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> a little bit of everything
> My fave are the tuna flip-flops



Wow. So many gems!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ksuromax said:


> and a bit of human body again
> thank god it's black on black!


The perfect compliment to that furry Fendi scarf! 
Can you imagine showing up to a first date or to meet the in-laws wearing this pursegina?


----------



## Annie J

blondissima777 said:


> You’re not wrong for thinking that!
> At least the Schiaparelli/Dali Shoe hat collaboration was a work of art and wearable...
> http://www.palaisgalliera.paris.fr/en/work/shoe-hat-elsa-schiaparelli-collaboration-salvador-dali





ksuromax said:


> a little bit of everything
> My fave are the tuna flip-flops





ksuromax said:


> i am not 100% sure it's LV, it well could be a 'fantasy on the... /inspired by...'
> i googled "oddest bags' and clicked 'show pictures', and found these, so all pic credit to google
> but i agree, like-looking dog is harsh...



Aah ... Art, maybe ... 
Unfortunately that ship kind of sailed with Dada and Surrealism close on a century ago now ... so I will continue to think of them primarily as (seriously) misguided design. Though Dali was never one to pass up the opportunity for cashing in, so maybe it’s all in the tradition!

That pinkish/orange arm bag is intended seriously though, isn’t it?  Can you imagine trying to get anything out of that or getting it on and off? [emoji1361]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Not just a crack, but the whole bum! Enjoy!


Scheek and you shall find


----------



## Annie J

blondissima777 said:


> The perfect compliment to that furry Fendi scarf!
> Can you imagine showing up to a first date or to meet the in-laws wearing this pursegina?



My in-laws would have APPROVED of it!  MIL would have considered it a confident assertion of feminist consciousness ... FIL would have declared it art, whether the ‘-gina’ aspect of this purse was by design or unintentional. Bless them ...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sexy and you know it!



I've been wondering since I first saw that video, is that Pink falling of her bike in the beginning of the video? 

And who knew Kirk Hammett was a shufflin'?!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've been wondering since I first saw that video, is that Pink falling of her bike in the beginning of the video?
> 
> And who knew Kirk Hammett was a shufflin'?!



I looked up the casting on IMDB and the only 2 I recognize are Wilmer Valderrama and Ron Jeremy.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Annie J said:


> Aah ... Art, maybe ...
> Unfortunately that ship kind of sailed with Dada and Surrealism close on a century ago now ... so I will continue to think of them primarily as (seriously) misguided design. Though Dali was never one to pass up the opportunity for cashing in, so maybe it’s all in the tradition!
> 
> That pinkish/orange arm bag is intended seriously though, isn’t it?  Can you imagine trying to get anything out of that or getting it on and off? [emoji1361]


But at least the hat has a place in the surreal or dada world because art doesn’t really have a function. Those shoes make no sense in a mass produced environment if you can’t even walk on them. Keep them as a runway piece.
Wonder if the idea for that shoe came from that hat? Knowing Michele, I wouldn’t be surprised!).
That bag was probably inspired by Chloe’s Bracelet bag. They just took it one step further...


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Wow. So many gems!!


stay tuned, i have some more for Halloween


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ksuromax said:


> stay tuned, i have some more for Halloween


Ladies, 
keep your 
EXTRA-STRENGTH EYE BLEACH handy!!! :o


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> hope this shot will replace that horrid bum that is disturbing you [emoji2]
> ETA: Apologies if anyone finds this offensive, but this is a real backback and there are plenty of pics in the internet of people wearing it, i found one without someone in the shot


This is so gross! [emoji1785] What is it called?  The Sacpack? Only if you're nuts! [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji2960]


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> and a bit of human body again
> thank god it's black on black! [emoji38]


Does the other side have a butt? Lol!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> Not just a crack, but the whole bum! Enjoy!


Oh my God Becky! Look at her butt! .. 

How can you not think of Sir mix a lot when you see that! Lol! 

I can go on and on.. imagine the catcalls and harassment that will come with it for carrying this junk in the trunk! [emoji16] And when you are being harassed just turn around and say "Don't be an a**!"  Oh and the risk you take for.. dare I say your bag being ASSaulted sexually!?!  [emoji23][emoji2960]


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Does the other side have a butt? Lol!


are you sure you really want to see the other side???


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> are you sure you really want to see the other side???


Hmm. This might be something I want to hand over to DH when I don't wanna put out! [emoji38]


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Hmm. This might be something I want to hand over to DH when I don't wanna put out! [emoji38]


do you think your DH will agree to hold THIS?


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> a little bit of everything
> My fave are the tuna flip-flops



As posted by Ksuromax:




The Abzorbaloff:




The bag Ksuromax posted may be an actual designer bag?  Whereas the Abzorbaloff was the winning entry in a kids’ competition to design a new monster for Dr Who.


----------



## Annie J

blondissima777 said:


> The perfect compliment to that furry Fendi scarf!
> Can you imagine showing up to a first date or to meet the in-laws wearing this pursegina?



So here it is, the full outfit:







And the finishing touch, as posted by Ksuromax:





And in case you were dying to get hold of those pants ([emoji54] ) ...


----------



## ksuromax

holy cookies!!!


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> holy cookies!!!



[emoji23]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Unholy cookies


----------



## Lake Effect

ksuromax said:


> hope this shot will replace that horrid bum that is disturbing you
> ETA: Apologies if anyone finds this offensive, but this is a real backback and there are plenty of pics in the internet of people wearing it, i found one without someone in the shot


Meh , I can live with this. I taught human anatomy for 5 years. Actually, Jon Gosselin might like a pair. 



ksuromax said:


> and again a bit of human body... (i wonder if that's hers? or designer's??)


I know I’m nitpicking, lol, but not anatomically correct for a human.


----------



## ksuromax

Lake Effect said:


> Meh , I can live with this. I taught human anatomy for 5 years. Actually, Jon Gosselin might like a pair.
> 
> 
> I know I’m nitpicking, lol, but not anatomically correct for a human.


i know, but we are not sure they are humans, are we?...


----------



## Gblb

Hi 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Some of these for the year of the dog and some brands did make cats too.


----------



## ksuromax

BOO!!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> BOO!!!


I actually love that bloody knife! I used to own a real cleaver like that. It made me so nervous having it in the house, I kept picturing accidentally chopping off my hand, that I sold it on ebay.


----------



## ksuromax

apparently, the bumbag was a 'FOR HER' version, coz i found 'FOR HIM', too 
and no, they are not the same bag, handles are different, one was not horrid enough


----------



## ksuromax

some more spooky fashion


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> apparently, the bumbag was a 'FOR HER' version, coz i found 'FOR HIM', too
> and no, they are not the same bag, handles are different, one was not horrid enough



Oh NO [emoji33]


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> BOO!!!



I wouldn’t even be able to touch the cockroach one. [emoji44] Shudders!


----------



## houseof999

Annie J said:


> I wouldn’t even be able to touch the cockroach one. [emoji44] Shudders!


Yeah not a fan of insects and specially cockroaches. Though it does remind of a Dr. Who creepy episode where Donna had the world's largest beetle on her back.


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> hope this shot will replace that horrid bum that is disturbing you [emoji2]
> ETA: Apologies if anyone finds this offensive, but this is a real backback and there are plenty of pics in the internet of people wearing it, i found one without someone in the shot


Since I can't stop thinking about a song every time I see this pic.. Might as well share. [emoji460][emoji459][emoji463][emoji458][emoji464][emoji968] You're welcome. [emoji16]


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> and a bit of human body again
> thank god it's black on black!


Oh my ?????? !!!! What in !!!!!!


----------



## Annie J

houseof999 said:


> Since I can't stop thinking about a song every time I see this pic.. Might as well share. [emoji460][emoji459][emoji463][emoji458][emoji464][emoji968] You're welcome. [emoji16]




[emoji23]


----------



## Annie J

houseof999 said:


> Yeah not a fan of insects and specially cockroaches. Though it does remind of a Dr. Who creepy episode where Donna had the world's largest beetle on her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238586



Oh YES! I remember!  Ewww, that one gave me the creeps!


----------



## Annie J

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4237845
> View attachment 4237846
> 
> View attachment 4237847
> 
> View attachment 4237848
> 
> View attachment 4237849
> 
> View attachment 4237850
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237851
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237852
> 
> 
> Some of these for the year of the dog and some brands did make cats too.
> 
> View attachment 4237853



I’d wear a cat bag. Silly me.


----------



## Annie J

.


----------



## Annie J

As posted by Ksuromax




I like this. Where can I get it?


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> do you think your DH will agree to hold THIS? [emoji38]


I've been thinking. He possibly would hold it if it looked like my butt. [emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> As posted by Ksuromax
> 
> View attachment 4238804
> 
> 
> I like this. Where can I get it?


donno where you can get it, but i'm curious to know where you're going to wear it???


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> donno where you can get it, but i'm curious to know where you're going to wear it???



I have a very active social life. Are you implying otherwise?  I am indignant!  Harrumph!!


----------



## Annie J

houseof999 said:


> I've been thinking. He possibly would hold it if it looked like my butt. [emoji16][emoji38]



Awww ... !


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> I have a very active social life. Are you implying otherwise?  I am indignant!  Harrumph!!


  
i can visualise those faces if you show up dressed up in THIS to the kids school performance? local xmas carol singing? or, local team play?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Beware of cannibal sweaters


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Beware of cannibal sweaters
> View attachment 4244670



Can you imagine how dirty those sleeves would get? [emoji37]


----------



## Annie J

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Beware of cannibal sweaters



I’ll post this in ‘Handbags you don’t get’ and ‘Just because it’s designer doesn’t mean it’s good!’ 

Ladies, my brief adventure on TPF (my first on social media!) has been great fun!  I came to TPF looking for handbag care advice, and quite unexpectedly (yes, I admit I’ve been living in an analogue world ... ) found a social network of lively and positive ladies from all over the world, debating social phenomena, joking, sharing experience, insight and support, in some quite profound ways, though most importantly, of course, concerning that very significant part of our lives ... handbags. 

I’m deleting my account shortly (if that’s possible — otherwise I’ll just stop posting and reading) because my efforts to share my experience as a buyer and seller, and hopefully offer a bit of help, on the Vestiaire Collective experiences thread seem suddenly to have drawn a little bit of unpleasant negative almost-trolling (a couple of people have missed the fact that the thread is VC experiences, not just VC complaints — they seem to think VC has planted me [emoji849] — Ive got to say, they haven’t done a very good job if they planted me there; I’ve spent a lot of time rolling my eyes about them and hoping to help people maintain a realistic view and sort out problems).  

Well, I can do without that. I’ve not been well for a while (nothing too serious) so  I have had time on my hands to read and post, and it has been super. 

It’s been lovely sharing with you, and I have GREATLY enjoyed all your lovely and sometimes wicked wit!  It has brightened many days recently.  I wish you all well!


----------



## jamamcg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Beware of cannibal sweaters
> View attachment 4244670



I have a sweater just like that, but in black [emoji23]


----------



## BagLadyT

Annie J said:


> So here it is, the full outfit:
> 
> View attachment 4236879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236896
> 
> 
> And the finishing touch, as posted by Ksuromax:
> View attachment 4236897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you were dying to get hold of those pants ([emoji54] ) ...
> View attachment 4236902



So awesome they’re making these available to the public...or if you’re a female we could just walk around with no pants on! Just risk the chance of getting hit with an indecent exposure charge!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Yeah not a fan of insects and specially cockroaches. Though it does remind of a Dr. Who creepy episode where Donna had the world's largest beetle on her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238586


This is REALLY gross! Not artistic.  Not creative. Just GROSS! it seems like a lof of mediocre designers think that getting free negative publicity=creativity. I think true creativity is shown when people are awe struck with a design even when it is not scandalous nor extremely strange.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

jamamcg said:


> I have a sweater just like that, but in black [emoji23]



What designer is this? Is it really that huge? In the photo, it looks like it swallowed the poor model


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What designer is this? Is it really that huge? In the photo, it looks like it swallowed the poor model


could be ANY designer if you get 3-4 sizes up, and, possibly, from men's dept (XXXL maybe?)


----------



## jamamcg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What designer is this? Is it really that huge? In the photo, it looks like it swallowed the poor model



I don’t know about the one in the photo, but mine is by Alexander McQueen. The sleeves are so crazy long that I have to roll up the cuffs at least 4 times to make them wrist length.


----------



## gillianna

I found this when helping a relative organize her closet. 
There are no words.  And it still has claws attached. My picture disappeared. I will have to find another one.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Shoe's for the human hooves.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Shoe's for the human hooves.
> View attachment 4258645


NNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!I wonder if the shoes come with a hat with horns?


----------



## meowmix318

mzbaglady1 said:


> Shoe's for the human hooves.[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258645


Lol what brand is this?


----------



## papertiger

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4237845
> View attachment 4237846
> 
> View attachment 4237847
> 
> View attachment 4237848
> 
> View attachment 4237849
> 
> View attachment 4237850
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237851
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237852
> 
> 
> Some of these for the year of the dog and some brands did make cats too.
> 
> View attachment 4237853



LOL, I'll have you know that Gucciolli bag was a sell out  Even now it commands good resale 9 years later.


----------



## papertiger

Annie J said:


> As posted by Ksuromax:
> View attachment 4236875
> 
> 
> 
> The Abzorbaloff:
> 
> View attachment 4236876
> 
> 
> The bag Ksuromax posted may be an actual designer bag?  Whereas the Abzorbaloff was the winning entry in a kids’ competition to design a new monster for Dr Who.



I'd carry the head-bag, London's not the safest place these days


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> donno where you can get it, but i'm curious to know where you're going to wear it???



She must have an eye-pod


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4237845
> View attachment 4237846
> 
> View attachment 4237847
> 
> View attachment 4237848
> 
> View attachment 4237849
> 
> View attachment 4237850
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237851
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237852
> 
> 
> Some of these for the year of the dog and some brands did make cats too.
> 
> View attachment 4237853



Oh no! I think I Iove all of them. If GIFTED, I'd carry all of them with pride!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> She must have an eye-pod


really? eye-head seems more appropriate


----------



## mzbaglady1

meowmix318 said:


> Lol what brand is this?


Maison Margiela. You should see the booties. These look like you have a serious toe/foot injury.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Maison Margiela. You should see the booties. These look like you have a serious toe/foot injury.


Can you post the pic of this boot? Please?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you post the pic of this boot? Please?


People swear these are comfortable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> People swear these are comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259227


Are these for humans or for animals with split hooves? Too expensive for animals since they need to 2 pairs!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you post the pic of this boot? Please?



Actually, they were posted on this thread several times. It’s their  permanent collection in seasonal colours


----------



## ksuromax

for those who dislike closed toes boots, here you go!


----------



## lyseiki8

ksuromax said:


> for those who dislike closed toes boots, here you go!



.. then what is the point


----------



## ksuromax

lyseiki8 said:


> .. then what is the point


good ventilation?


----------



## Notorious Pink

[emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

ksuromax said:


> THOM BROWNE, 2,049$
> seriously??
> and it has a name - Hector



I know on p. 88 a modeling view was posted with this and she pulled it off well!! It's now on sale with even an extra discount at Barney's, from $2,600 to $1,247!
https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-hector-dog-bag-505215390.html

I learned on the Barney's website there is also a penguin.  But when set down, it doesn't quite have the same effect as Hector:










It's marked down from $2,510 to $1,207 at Barney's...limited time only!!
https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-colorblocked-bag-505215392.html
_Thom Browne's bag is crafted of black and white colorblocked caviar-grained leather. Featuring a faux beak, wings, and feet, this whimsical style is finished at the belly with the label's signature tricolor grosgrain ribbon and gold-stamped logo._

Glad to know the beak is faux LOL.


----------



## ksuromax

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I know on p. 88 a modeling view was posted with this and she pulled it off well!! It's now on sale with even an extra discount at Barney's, from $2,600 to $1,247!
> https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-hector-dog-bag-505215390.html
> 
> I learned on the Barney's website there is also a penguin.  But when set down, it doesn't quite have the same effect as Hector:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's marked down from $2,510 to $1,207 at Barney's...limited time only!!
> https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-colorblocked-bag-505215392.html
> _Thom Browne's bag is crafted of black and white colorblocked caviar-grained leather. Featuring a faux beak, wings, and feet, this whimsical style is finished at the belly with the label's signature tricolor grosgrain ribbon and gold-stamped logo._
> 
> Glad to know the beak is faux LOL.


looks like a case for a thermo bottle


----------



## whateve

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I know on p. 88 a modeling view was posted with this and she pulled it off well!! It's now on sale with even an extra discount at Barney's, from $2,600 to $1,247!
> https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-hector-dog-bag-505215390.html
> 
> I learned on the Barney's website there is also a penguin.  But when set down, it doesn't quite have the same effect as Hector:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's marked down from $2,510 to $1,207 at Barney's...limited time only!!
> https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-colorblocked-bag-505215392.html
> _Thom Browne's bag is crafted of black and white colorblocked caviar-grained leather. Featuring a faux beak, wings, and feet, this whimsical style is finished at the belly with the label's signature tricolor grosgrain ribbon and gold-stamped logo._
> 
> Glad to know the beak is faux LOL.


He looks so sad sitting on his face.


----------



## jamamcg

mzbaglady1 said:


> Shoe's for the human hooves.
> View attachment 4258645



The Margiela Tabi shoes are one piece of design that I understand. Lol. My mother HATES them. They are Sooo popular in Japan.  (Tabi shoes in general)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I know on p. 88 a modeling view was posted with this and she pulled it off well!! It's now on sale with even an extra discount at Barney's, from $2,600 to $1,247!
> https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-hector-dog-bag-505215390.html
> 
> I learned on the Barney's website there is also a penguin.  But when set down, it doesn't quite have the same effect as Hector:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's marked down from $2,510 to $1,207 at Barney's...limited time only!!
> https://www.barneys.com/product/thom-browne-colorblocked-bag-505215392.html
> _Thom Browne's bag is crafted of black and white colorblocked caviar-grained leather. Featuring a faux beak, wings, and feet, this whimsical style is finished at the belly with the label's signature tricolor grosgrain ribbon and gold-stamped logo._
> 
> Glad to know the beak is faux LOL.



That was me! I like those bags!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Ah yes, I couldn't figure out how to do the multi-quote.  Yes,  you definitely rocked Hector and now that it's on sale...  Wish we could have a modeling shot with you and the unnamed penguin pal!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Ah yes, I couldn't figure out how to do the multi-quote.  Yes,  you definitely rocked Hector and now that it's on sale...  Wish we could have a modeling shot with you and the unnamed penguin pal!



I actually want a hatbox bag from Thom Browne. Pls let me know if you see that on sale. White Hector - not really


----------



## ksuromax

I showed my DH a picture of ballsack backpack i posted in another thread, and he said: "NO WAY! THIS cannot be for real!" 
and off i went to find the pics 'in action' to prove him it can absolutely be! but, alond with pics of that i found these!! and i am absolutely


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> I showed my DH a picture of ballsack backpack i posted in another thread, and he said: "NO WAY! THIS cannot be for real!"
> and off i went to find the pics 'in action' to prove him it can absolutely be! but, alond with pics of that i found these!! and i am absolutely


Omg this is my mom's nightmare! I gifted her a bag a while ago that had black and white snake print embossed on the sides. I explained it's NOT real snakeskin. But it freaks my mom out. She's going to have a heart attack when she sees these boots! I am going to tell her these will be my dad's Christmas gift. [emoji38][emoji48]


----------



## cbarrus

I just saw this today on Nordstrom's website. Hopefully it hasn't already been posted here. It's not an ugly bag, per se, but the price is just crazy, IMO. I guess Alexander Wang's brief stint at Balenciaga has gone to his head, LOL. He should say thank you personally if anyone buys this at that price.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-wang-wanglock-thank-you-crystal-embellished-shopper/5107951?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results/Women's Accessories/Handbags&color=white


----------



## mzbaglady1

ksuromax said:


> I showed my DH a picture of ballsack backpack i posted in another thread, and he said: "NO WAY! THIS cannot be for real!"
> and off i went to find the pics 'in action' to prove him it can absolutely be! but, alond with pics of that i found these!! and i am absolutely


You can't possibly think you can walk in these creatures?


----------



## ksuromax

mzbaglady1 said:


> You can't possibly think you can walk in these creatures?


i can't even think of putting them on! let alone walking...


----------



## Clairen4

cbarrus said:


> I just saw this today on Nordstrom's website. Hopefully it hasn't already been posted here. It's not an ugly bag, per se, but the price is just crazy, IMO. I guess Alexander Wang's brief stint at Balenciaga has gone to his head, LOL. He should say thank you personally if anyone buys this at that price.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-wang-wanglock-thank-you-crystal-embellished-shopper/5107951?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results/Women's Accessories/Handbags&color=white



Hahahahaha.


----------



## Clairen4

ksuromax said:


> I showed my DH a picture of ballsack backpack i posted in another thread, and he said: "NO WAY! THIS cannot be for real!"
> and off i went to find the pics 'in action' to prove him it can absolutely be! but, alond with pics of that i found these!! and i am absolutely



I would [emoji33]. shudder!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ran across this and had to share.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

This whole thread needs Jesus/an exorcism.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ran across this and had to share.
> 
> View attachment 4297170


Besides looking stupid, that's got to tickle!


----------



## Simplyput

NateSelwyn25 said:


> This whole thread needs Jesus/an exorcism.


Aren't people of other religions participating in this discussion?


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> Aren't people of other religions participating in this discussion?


I think it was meant as a joke. I wasn't offended.


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> I think it was meant as a joke. I wasn't offended.


Didn't know. Normally when I state something as a joke I let others know... j/k


----------



## Clairen4

Simplyput said:


> Aren't people of other religions participating in this discussion?



Pretty sure the comment was meant to be funny; as is the entire thread. I thought it was quite humorous!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

NateSelwyn25 said:


> This whole thread needs Jesus/an exorcism.





Simplyput said:


> Didn't know. Normally when I state something as a joke I let others know... j/k


Awwww...c’mon. None of us state that we are joking when we post. The comment was hilarious and I’m sure not meant to offend. 

But, if you would like to offer your deity’s help (or if you aren’t religious, a science based solution to the ugly), the items on this thread would greatly benefit from the assistance.


----------



## Clairen4

Sparkletastic said:


> Awwww...c’mon. None of us state that we are joking when we post. The comment was hilarious and I’m sure not meant to offend.
> 
> But, if you would like to offer your deity’s help (or if you aren’t religious, a science based solution to the ugly), the items on this thread would greatly benefit from the assistance.



Hahahah.  Well said Sparkle!!!


----------



## michellem

Oh my...it’s not designer but still!! Ugh [emoji58]


----------



## whateve

michellem said:


> Oh my...it’s not designer but still!! Ugh [emoji58]


I think someone wanted to win an ugly sweater contest!


----------



## Sunshine mama

michellem said:


> Oh my...it’s not designer but still!! Ugh [emoji58]


Mannnn this would definitely take the grand prize home for the ugly xmas sweater contest!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Ran across this and had to share.
> 
> View attachment 4297170


Wasn't sure how to react when I saw this first.  Then i started lololo!!! Thanks for making me laugh in disbelief!!!


----------



## meowmix318

michellem said:


> Oh my...it’s not designer but still!! Ugh [emoji58]


Wow.... If you all could only see my facial expression when I saw this photo


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

M


----------



## ksuromax

michellem said:


> Oh my...it’s not designer but still!! Ugh [emoji58]


i think, i'll print this out and post on the fridge door before next hols!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Holy cookies!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!


lol! I like the pink platforms with the legs! Did you see that guy's feet? It looks like he has a rash.


----------



## michellem

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!



Omg this went from bad to worse [emoji30]


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!



Charlotte Olympia was sued by Ducas for bringing out those shoes under copyright infringement.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> lol! I like the pink platforms with the legs! Did you see that guy's feet? It looks like he has a rash.


and the same rash along the hairline on the forehead!!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Charlotte Olympia was sued by Ducas for bringing out those shoes under copyright infringement.


both are equally horid, imo
and both deserve to be sued by the Good Taste Police


----------



## ksuromax

i have found a new candidate shot for the next year "the uggliest designer thing" contest!!


----------



## ksuromax

i wonder if anything is stuck between the teeth, should i use a floss? or, a shoe brush?? or, a tooth pick??? or a tooth brush???


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> i have found a new candidate shot for the next year "the uggliest designer thing" contest!!



I think you may have found the winner


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I think you may have found the winner


----------



## Clairen4

ksuromax said:


> i have found a new candidate shot for the next year "the uggliest designer thing" contest!!



Ohhhh my poor eyes!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moschino


----------



## Venessa84

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moschino



WTF?!?


----------



## YellowBuggie

papertiger said:


> Charlotte Olympia was sued by Ducas for bringing out those shoes under copyright infringement.



Omg - not only are they terrifying, but two different desingers are fighting over them! This is hillarious!!


----------



## lenarmc

Not going to lie, I’m loving the heels with the legs.


----------



## bobobob

Dsquared2 - $1990 USD


----------



## meowmix318

bobobob said:


> Dsquared2 - $1990 USD


What on Earth?


----------



## houseof999

bobobob said:


> Dsquared2 - $1990 USD


What a waste.


----------



## michellem

bobobob said:


> Dsquared2 - $1990 USD



This is hideous [emoji31]


----------



## ksuromax

bobobob said:


> Dsquared2 - $1990 USD


do the crutches come along??
because i can't imagine anyone wearing these longer than 2 minutes without breaking both ankles!!!
ETA: i just noticed the price, for this amount of $$$ i bet they come with a wheel chair!!!


----------



## jamamcg

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!



Those Prada ones from the Car Collection are Iconic. [emoji813]️ and I love the quirkiness of the Charlotte Olympia ones. She loves her vintage Pin up so it’s very her aesthetic.


----------



## jamamcg

papertiger said:


> Charlotte Olympia was sued by Ducas for bringing out those shoes under copyright infringement.



Oooooh I did not know this. Interesting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!


Totally gross!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> i have found a new candidate shot for the next year "the uggliest designer thing" contest!!


Really gross!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Now what?? How do I unsee this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

bobobob said:


> Dsquared2 - $1990 USD


I actually like the idea behind this...comfort heels...too bad these are frankenheels! These look like they were patched from different parts/different shoes.


----------



## lenarmc

bobobob said:


> Dsquared2 - $1990 USD



I’m not understanding the objective here.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Really gross!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Now what?? How do I unsee this?


no way, my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

jamamcg said:


> Those Prada ones from the Car Collection are Iconic. [emoji813]️ and I love the quirkiness of the Charlotte Olympia ones. She loves her vintage Pin up so it’s very her aesthetic.


they look like alien bugs faces rather than anything with a ref to a car


----------



## foxgal

If you’re enjoying this thread, you’ll love this from Bored Panda: https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-fashion-memes/?cexp_id=15142&cexp_var=33&_f=featured


----------



## jamamcg

ksuromax said:


> they look like alien bugs faces rather than anything with a ref to a car



It was 1950’s cars were the inspiration. 










They are rear car light.


----------



## meowmix318

foxgal said:


> If you’re enjoying this thread, you’ll love this from Bored Panda: https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-fashion-memes/?cexp_id=15142&cexp_var=33&_f=featured


Lol thanks for sharing


----------



## whateve

foxgal said:


> If you’re enjoying this thread, you’ll love this from Bored Panda: https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-fashion-memes/?cexp_id=15142&cexp_var=33&_f=featured


Thanks! Some of these would win the ugliest fashion contest! I love that sweater with the cats scratching it!


----------



## cbarrus

Men's line from LV. It is all bad. I think after all these years I have finally figured out why the models look so sad. It is because they are being photographed in these ugly clothes, LOL. These days, I think the thread would be much shorter if we were posting what is good coming from the luxury houses.


----------



## cbarrus

Someone asked on FB, "where is his tin hat?" LOL


----------



## Gblb

ksuromax said:


> i have found a new candidate shot for the next year "the uggliest designer thing" contest!!



La brosse à dents. Something about saying toothbrush or even tooth in French makes the caption sound as bad as the shoes. 

Who made these? Any idea of the cost? They’re horrid.


----------



## ksuromax

Gblb said:


> La brosse à dents. Something about saying toothbrush or even tooth in French makes the caption sound as bad as the shoes.
> 
> Who made these? Any idea of the cost? They’re horrid.


nope, i have no idea, i found the picture in Google


----------



## cbarrus

And the hits just keep on coming. LV Archlight boots for 2K+. They look like wader boots to me, but they are lambskin, so I guess that won't work, lol.


----------



## anthrosphere

cbarrus said:


> And the hits just keep on coming. LV Archlight boots for 2K+. They look like wader boots to me, but they are lambskin, so I guess that won't work, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4319025



Did LV get inspiration from playing the Portal games? Because I can totally see Chell wearing that if she ever decides to trade her long fall boots for something more... stylish. It just needs a heel lift attachment and she is good to go.

https://half-life.fandom.com/wiki/Long_Fall_Boot


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> If you’re enjoying this thread, you’ll love this from Bored Panda: https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-fashion-memes/?cexp_id=15142&cexp_var=33&_f=featured


Thank you!! Lololol!!! All were SOOOOOO hilarious!!


----------



## Wamgurl

My friends Mom pulled this out of her closet.  Yikes!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

anthrosphere said:


> Did LV get inspiration from playing the Portal games? Because I can totally see Chell wearing that if she ever decides to trade her long fall boots for something more... stylish. It just needs a heel lift attachment and she is good to go.
> 
> https://half-life.fandom.com/wiki/Long_Fall_Boot



OT but I love that your profile pic is the Sailor Starlights!


----------



## anthrosphere

NateSelwyn25 said:


> OT but I love that your profile pic is the Sailor Starlights!



Thank you!! Glad to see another Sailor Moon fan here. Aren’t they amazing???the Sailor Starlights is my favorite season far and away, and possibly some of my all-time favorite characters, too (besides the Outer Senshi). Seiya is my favorite of the three, s/he is so dreamy!  hahaha. 

Urgh, sorry. I said “favorite” three times and I’m acting like a total idiot fan girl. And I am going way off-topic now, I’ll stop. [emoji14]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Jacquemus. I don’t know what was the idea behind that piece of fabric at the bottom. But looks like it is for collecting bottles or for baby droppers


----------



## Pautinka

ksuromax said:


> i have found a new candidate shot for the next year "the uggliest designer thing" contest!!


They actually make me feel sick!!!!!


----------



## Storm702

I found this gem on the Bay. May I present.... the Western Speedy!


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> I found this gem on the Bay. May I present.... the Western Speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323063
> View attachment 4323064
> View attachment 4323065
> View attachment 4323066


Just....no.


----------



## Wamgurl

muchstuff said:


> Just....no.



What the...?  Ewww


----------



## dissyg

So, this isn't a commentary on Judith Leiber in general - some of her stuff is really cute. I just can't wrap my mind around the idea of paying more than $11,000 dollars for the privilege of wearing a bedazzled happy meal.


----------



## ksuromax

Storm702 said:


> I found this gem on the Bay. May I present.... the Western Speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323063
> View attachment 4323064
> View attachment 4323065
> View attachment 4323066


holy poo!!


----------



## ksuromax

dissyg said:


> So, this isn't a commentary on Judith Leiber in general - some of her stuff is really cute. I just can't wrap my mind around the idea of paying more than $11,000 dollars for the privilege of wearing a bedazzled happy meal.
> 
> View attachment 4323339
> View attachment 4323340


one must be happy to have any $$ left for a meal after buying THIS for 11k!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

dissyg said:


> So, this isn't a commentary on Judith Leiber in general - some of her stuff is really cute. I just can't wrap my mind around the idea of paying more than $11,000 dollars for the privilege of wearing a bedazzled happy meal.
> 
> View attachment 4323339
> View attachment 4323340



I’m trying to think of an outfit that would go with this


----------



## Storm702

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I’m trying to think of an outfit that would go with this


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I’m trying to think of an outfit that would go with this


this, perhaps?


----------



## Clairen4

ksuromax said:


> holy poo!!



I’ve seen quite a few of those types of “rescues” where I live. Personally, I’m not a fan: reminds me of those “ugly” dolls you make from whatever scraps you have lying around. However, to each his own.


----------



## Storm702

ksuromax said:


> this, perhaps?


I just snort laughed in Walgreens!


----------



## Gblb

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 4323691


Can’t stop laughing. Made my night. Thank you!


----------



## Gblb

Came across some interesting pictures: 








Believe the Gucci slippers may have been posted before. Not sure about the Balenciaga but since look like a McDonald’s fry box thought was appropriate.


----------



## Gblb




----------



## Gblb

Designer influenced by Joey’s wardrobe:


----------



## Gblb

These poor male models:


----------



## Gblb

Warning! WTH? This can’t be serious?


----------



## Gblb

For those of you experiencing the cold weather:


----------



## Gblb

Couldn’t resist posting once saw:


----------



## Gblb

For when you can’t decide what kind of jeans to wear.


----------



## Gblb

Hungry?


----------



## Gblb

When you can’t be bothered to pull up your sleeve to check the time.


----------



## Gblb

Animal lovers:


----------



## Gblb




----------



## Storm702

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4325815


 can you imagine the sweat & stench emanating from these???!!!


----------



## Gblb

Storm702 said:


> can you imagine the sweat & stench emanating from these???!!!


Honestly! Gross.


----------



## fitofrage

Storm702 said:


> can you imagine the sweat & stench emanating from these???!!!



I've seen these for years, but usually they're worn to show off snazzy socks or handknit socks. Not grody bare feet.


----------



## fitofrage

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4325846



At least you wouldn't need to ask your host where the coats go at a party...


----------



## ksuromax

Gblb said:


> Warning! WTH? This can’t be serious?
> 
> View attachment 4325821


2 things: a) one has to be always focused on what he pulls out to pee and b) a very solid, obvious, i'd say, statement of one's sexual determination


----------



## WingNut

ROTFL..this thread is killing me!


----------



## Gblb

ksuromax said:


> 2 things: a) one has to be always focused on what he pulls out to pee and b) a very solid, obvious, i'd say, statement of one's sexual determination




I mean seriously, who thought of this? And is it tailored to size? Does he need to be “fluffed” constantly to fill the tailoring?


----------



## dissyg

ksuromax said:


> 2 things: a) one has to be always focused on what he pulls out to pee and b) a very solid, obvious, i'd say, statement of one's sexual determination



First item of clothing that needs to come with a safe sex warning - WARNING: These pants are not impermeable and do not replace the need to wear a condom. These pants will not reduce the risk of pregnancy and are not effective in reducing risk of contracting an STI. Use at your own risk.


----------



## ksuromax

dissyg said:


> First item of clothing that needs to come with a safe sex warning - WARNING: These pants are not impermeable and do not replace the need to wear a condom. These pants will not reduce the risk of pregnancy and are not effective in reducing risk of contracting an STI. Use at your own risk.


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> Animal lovers:
> 
> View attachment 4325844


I love this one! Not to wear, but it is very clever.


----------



## Pautinka

ksuromax said:


> this, perhaps?


Hahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Pautinka

Gblb said:


> Came across some interesting pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4325812
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325813
> 
> 
> Believe the Gucci slippers may have been posted before. Not sure about the Balenciaga but since look like a McDonald’s fry box thought was appropriate.


Fast food fashion is a thing???!!!??


----------



## Pautinka

Gblb said:


> View attachment 4325815


A little bit condensation on the inside and the look will be complete. Yeurgh.


----------



## Pautinka

Gblb said:


> For those of you experiencing the cold weather:
> 
> View attachment 4325830


I need this! However, I cannot promise I will leave the house in it!


----------



## Pautinka

ksuromax said:


> 2 things: a) one has to be always focused on what he pulls out to pee and b) a very solid, obvious, i'd say, statement of one's sexual determination
> [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]


Oh lord. I hadn't noticed that ksuromax. I was more focused on what was on his head. 
No doubt those trousers only come in XL.


----------



## ksuromax

Pautinka said:


> Oh lord. I hadn't noticed that ksuromax. I was more focused on what was on his head.
> No doubt those trousers only come in XL.


sure thing! XL as the smallest, Norwegian winter sizing option!


----------



## Pautinka

ksuromax said:


> sure thing! XL as the smallest, Norwegian winter sizing option! [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]


[emoji44][emoji44][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Gblb

Pautinka said:


> Fast food fashion is a thing???!!!??


Look the next page back or two in the thread. Some food items were posted. Enjoy.


----------



## Pautinka

Gblb said:


> Look the next page back in the thread. Some food items were posted. Enjoy.


Yes, I had....hence my comment! Hilarious stuff.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thanks @whateve to remind me to post this here. At Bloomies....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Jacquemus. I don’t know what was the idea behind that piece of fabric at the bottom. But looks like it is for collecting bottles or for baby droppers


Or maybe it's a bib for standing and eating.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pautinka said:


> They actually make me feel sick!!!!!


Me too! I hate those shoes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dissyg said:


> So, this isn't a commentary on Judith Leiber in general - some of her stuff is really cute. I just can't wrap my mind around the idea of paying more than $11,000 dollars for the privilege of wearing a bedazzled happy meal.
> 
> View attachment 4323339
> View attachment 4323340


They're really cute.  Where's my checkbook?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> this, perhaps?


This monster used to freak me out in those commercials!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gblb said:


> Warning! WTH? This can’t be serious?
> 
> View attachment 4325821


The 2nd picture looks like it has 2 vjs and a peanut!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fitofrage said:


> At least you wouldn't need to ask your host where the coats go at a party...


Oh...so the model is a coat rack!!! Got it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gblb said:


> Animal lovers:
> 
> View attachment 4325844


You sure this isn't a Halloween costume?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gblb said:


> Hungry?
> 
> View attachment 4325840


This would be great for a pasta night out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gblb said:


> For those of you experiencing the cold weather:
> 
> View attachment 4325830


I can't even begin to understand this.  I don't get it at all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Gblb  you have the funniest pictures! Thanks for making me lololol!!!!!


----------



## Gblb

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't even begin to understand this.  I don't get it at all!


It kind of looks like a sleeping bag, don’t you think? Or cocoon of a puffer?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gblb said:


> It kind of looks like a sleeping bag, don’t you think? Or cocoon of a puffer?


Yes I see the sleeping bag...buy WHY????


----------



## meowmix318

Gblb said:


> Animal lovers:
> 
> View attachment 4325844


Or animal hater after wearing that


----------



## meowmix318

fitofrage said:


> At least you wouldn't need to ask your host where the coats go at a party...


Lol [emoji23]


----------



## Gblb

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes I see the sleeping bag...buy WHY????


All in the name of fashion.... But it looks pretty good from where I’m sitting at -24 degrees right now.


----------



## muchstuff

Gblb said:


> Warning! WTH? This can’t be serious?
> 
> View attachment 4325821


He should be carrying the ball sack...


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> This monster used to freak me out in those commercials!


this because he didn't wear a nice 'burger' bag  now things will change drstically!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> He should be carrying the ball sack...


----------



## ksuromax

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks @whateve to remind me to post this here. At Bloomies....
> View attachment 4326288


looks like a rabbit and a few tubes of acrylic paint were put through a meat mincing maching


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> looks like a rabbit and a few tubes of acrylic paint were put through a meat mincing maching


Thanks for that awful mental picture!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks for that awful mental picture!


 anytime!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> looks like a rabbit and a few tubes of acrylic paint were put through a meat mincing maching





whateve said:


> Thanks for that awful mental picture!



Exactly what I was thinking whateve!!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Gblb said:


> Animal lovers:
> 
> View attachment 4325844



If I had the figure and the money I might actually wear something like that, it's wickedly cute. And I'm not even a cat person.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks @whateve to remind me to post this here. At Bloomies....
> View attachment 4326288



OMG! How many poor innocent Fraggles had to die to make that bag????


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't even begin to understand this.  I don't get it at all!



I would say this is for a cold winter in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Gblb

Hyacinth said:


> If I had the figure and the money I might actually wear something like that, it's wickedly cute. And I'm not even a cat person.


I bet you could pull it off. It looks like it would be very flattering. You don’t need to be a cat person to enjoy it. It is very cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bag isn't hideous, but it's  a design disaster imo.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag isn't hideous, but it's  a design disaster imo.


didn't I see this on a post on Purseblog?

ETA: I think it is rather hideous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> didn't I see this on a post on Purseblog?
> 
> ETA: I think it is rather hideous.


I haven't.


----------



## Clairen4

I wonder sometimes if designers just test their fan base to see what we’ll buy???


----------



## muchstuff

It's not a handbag but if you're planning a wedding and are a bit up in the air about your veil...


----------



## OhHelloDoll

ksuromax said:


> i have found a new candidate shot for the next year "the uggliest designer thing" contest!!


If these teeth shoes make you physically ill, like they do me, then you’re a fellow sufferer of trypophobia. 
I googled the word just to make sure I spelled it correctly and some of the images that pop up immediately made my skin crawl.


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> If these teeth shoes make you physically ill, like they do me, then you’re a fellow sufferer of trypophobia.
> I googled the word just to make sure I spelled it correctly and some of the images that pop up immediately made my skin crawl.


Jeez I went back and looked at the post and almost gagged.


----------



## Wamgurl

muchstuff said:


> It's not a handbag but if you're planning a wedding and are a bit up in the air about your veil...
> View attachment 4327181



That’s pretty cool and imaginative!


----------



## muchstuff

Wamgurl said:


> That’s pretty cool and imaginative!


However, a tad impractical...


----------



## Clairen4

OhHelloDoll said:


> If these teeth shoes make you physically ill, like they do me, then you’re a fellow sufferer of trypophobia.
> I googled the word just to make sure I spelled it correctly and some of the images that pop up immediately made my skin crawl.



Oh yuck. That is just so disturbing... shudder!!!


----------



## Wamgurl

Clairen4 said:


> Oh yuck. That is just so disturbing... shudder!!!



Oh...no....I googled it too...someone please rescue me from underneath a wet towel in my closet.  GROSS!!


----------



## christinemliu

ksuromax said:


> this, perhaps?



Or, in line with the McD's theme:



and adding to the jeans discussion:





Loving this thread!


----------



## Superbe

Ladies - each to their own but does anyone else agree that the balenciaga bazar can find a place in this topic?[emoji85]


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Wamgurl said:


> Oh...no....I googled it too...someone please rescue me from underneath a wet towel in my closet.  GROSS!!


I know, right? I didn’t mean to horrify anyone...but misery loves company.


----------



## muchstuff

Superbe said:


> Ladies - each to their own but does anyone else agree that the balenciaga bazar can find a place in this topic?[emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4327627
> View attachment 4327626


I started out hating them and now have four. While I don't care for the first colour way shown on your post and I prefer a smaller size, the Bazar is one of my favourite Bal styles. Go figure


----------



## ksuromax

Superbe said:


> Ladies - each to their own but does anyone else agree that the balenciaga bazar can find a place in this topic?[emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4327627
> View attachment 4327626


the first batch was hideous, the colouways were wild, and the sizes totally impractical, but the main purpose of those few first birds was to bring the wind of change,  in other words, attract attention on the catwalk to the new line, all further Bazars were much more nicer and user-friendly (size wise), i have 4 of them, and i totally love them, very good, low maintenance work horses!


----------



## Clairen4

OhHelloDoll said:


> I know, right? I didn’t mean to horrify anyone...but misery loves company.



Well, at least we know we’re not alone in our revulsion!!! . (It still makes my skin crawl when I think if it.).


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found this today. Hope this wasn't posted before. 
If anyone needs a new belt.......


----------



## Sunshine mama

OhHelloDoll said:


> If these teeth shoes make you physically ill, like they do me, then you’re a fellow sufferer of trypophobia.
> I googled the word just to make sure I spelled it correctly and some of the images that pop up immediately made my skin crawl.


I know what you're saying so i won't look it up.!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> I found this today. Hope this wasn't posted before.
> If anyone needs a new belt.......


Cheap too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wait. It comes in dark blue also but slightly more expensive.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Wait. They come in navy but slightly more expensive.


Oh that's SO much better...


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Wait. It comes in dark blue also but slightly more expensive.


i wonder if they ever sold at least ONE piece??


----------



## Pessie

Superbe said:


> Ladies - each to their own but does anyone else agree that the balenciaga bazar can find a place in this topic?[emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4327627
> View attachment 4327626


Yes, definitely


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> i wonder if they ever sold at least ONE piece??


You know what? I'm sure they sold a bunch! What's there not to like about it? You can definitely stand out in the crowd with this piece for sure!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> You know what? I'm sure they sold a bunch! What's there not to like about it? You can definitely stand out in the crowd with this piece for sure!


i am sure you would STAND OUT, coz the rest will stand in the circle staring at you!!


----------



## Storm702

Anyone else heartbroken they missed out on the Western Speedy?


----------



## Superbe

Not a new one but good throwback to the LV masters ... haha


----------



## iqaganda

I know this is old but I still laugh whenever I see the Chanel Flap bag with a hula hoop around it!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

iqaganda said:


> I know this is old but I still laugh whenever I see the Chanel Flap bag with a hula hoop around it!



I remember back then I thought that this would be great for protecting personal space in crowded places - just hold it around your body


----------



## Butterlite

Superbe said:


> Not a new one but good throwback to the LV masters ... haha
> 
> View attachment 4343234
> View attachment 4343236


I totally agree!


----------



## renee_nyc

fitofrage said:


> At least you wouldn't need to ask your host where the coats go at a party...



It’s like a Halloween costume of when people pile their coats on beds at parties and then you have to hunt through and find yours


----------



## Pollie-Jean

nothing against oversized ... but you can also overdo it


----------



## meowmix318

Pollie-Jean said:


> nothing against oversized ... but you can also overdo it


That's beyond oversize. That's swallowing her whole


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pollie-Jean said:


> nothing against oversized ... but you can also overdo it


Looks like a hot air balloon.


----------



## muchstuff

Well there's always this...


----------



## muchstuff

Or this...


----------



## muchstuff

Or my favourite...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Well there's always this...





muchstuff said:


> Or this...





muchstuff said:


> Or my favourite...



Yeah , the blue one is the best


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Well there's always this...


Well.....if he wants to wear his sleeping bag, why not? It's a gorgeous sleeping bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Or my favourite...


This is Sponge Bob with a human mask and a blue coat! And his friend has a red coat on.


----------



## jamamcg

Anyone else spot the new Jacquemus bags. Perfect for carrying all the essentials.


----------



## houseof999

jamamcg said:


> Anyone else spot the new Jacquemus bags. Perfect for carrying all the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4354291


Yeah for a Barbie doll! [emoji38]


----------



## Clairen4

muchstuff said:


> Well there's always this...



A built in fanny pack!!!  hahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

jamamcg said:


> Anyone else spot the new Jacquemus bags. Perfect for carrying all the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4354291


Oh...i thought it was a pendant!
The dress is pretty though.


----------



## muchstuff

Interesting point of view...kind of makes some of these ridiculous runway pieces make sense...kind of.


This piece from the Comme Des Garçons’ Fall / Winter 2017 collection is a good example. By creating this dress, the designer Rei Kawakubo did not intend to present a simple piece of garment. What she offers here is to be seen as a sculpture in which the human body is used as a material. This is much more than a weird-looking, armless dress. This is a modern version of the Venus de Milo (_Aphrodite of Milos_), an interpretation and parody of female form, possibly a symbol of how women are trapped in absurd body expectations society forces onto them.

In other words, a runway show that features unwearable garments should be seen as an art exhibition. Shows do not last long and are closed to the public but also aim at getting a press coverage. That way, people will get to see the artworks on pictures in their favourite magazines or on social media. The most talented journalists who attend the show (and some shows do suffer from a terrible lack of talented press) will act as a cultural mediation team and offer their explanations of the artist’s work.


----------



## muchstuff

OK, I take it back, this isn't art...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> OK, I take it back, this isn't art...


That is torture! I wonder if the model was drooling.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That is torture! I wonder if the model was drooling.


I hope he was well paid.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

whateve said:


> That is torture! I wonder if the model was drooling.



Definitely. I have this thing at home - you drool like a dog in front of a piece of meet.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Interesting point of view...kind of makes some of these ridiculous runway pieces make sense...kind of.
> View attachment 4358210
> 
> This piece from the Comme Des Garçons’ Fall / Winter 2017 collection is a good example. By creating this dress, the designer Rei Kawakubo did not intend to present a simple piece of garment. What she offers here is to be seen as a sculpture in which the human body is used as a material.* This is much more than a weird-looking, armless dress.* This is a modern version of the Venus de Milo (_Aphrodite of Milos_), an interpretation and parody of female form, possibly a symbol of how women are trapped in absurd body expectations society forces onto them.[...]


No.


----------



## Notorious Pink

muchstuff said:


> Interesting point of view...kind of makes some of these ridiculous runway pieces make sense...kind of.
> View attachment 4358210
> 
> This piece from the Comme Des Garçons’ Fall / Winter 2017 collection is a good example. By creating this dress, the designer Rei Kawakubo did not intend to present a simple piece of garment. What she offers here is to be seen as a sculpture in which the human body is used as a material. This is much more than a weird-looking, armless dress. This is a modern version of the Venus de Milo (_Aphrodite of Milos_), an interpretation and parody of female form, possibly a symbol of how women are trapped in absurd body expectations society forces onto them.
> 
> In other words, a runway show that features unwearable garments should be seen as an art exhibition. Shows do not last long and are closed to the public but also aim at getting a press coverage. That way, people will get to see the artworks on pictures in their favourite magazines or on social media. The most talented journalists who attend the show (and some shows do suffer from a terrible lack of talented press) will act as a cultural mediation team and offer their explanations of the artist’s work.



I’m calling BS on this. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> No.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


>


 I just can't keep away, can I. No pride at all


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I just can't keep away, can I. No pride at all


At least you took a break, I can’t even do that .


----------



## whateve

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Definitely. I have this thing at home - you drool like a dog in front of a piece of meet.


Why do you have this thing at home? I've had it used at the dentist.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

whateve said:


> Why do you have this thing at home? I've had it used at the dentist.


That pic muchstuff posted didn't convince you everyone should have one?!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Why do you have this thing at home? I've had it used at the dentist.


Yeah they use it for taking photos for restoration work, although I don't recall all the bling attached to it .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Yeah they use it for taking photos for restoration work, although I don't recall all the bling attached to it .


You were probably just out of it from the Novocaine!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> You were probably just out of it from the Novocaine!


 Bet the model wishes he was too.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

whateve said:


> Why do you have this thing at home? I've had it used at the dentist.



Children bought it.
It’s a game - you put it in the mouth and should read  a card included. Absolutely disgusting


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I don’t remember the designer. Someone high end. I saved it for myself as an example of how ugly an expensive item may be


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> OK, I take it back, this isn't art...


No words!!!!! Just really confused!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4359283
> 
> I don’t remember the designer. Someone high end. I saved it for myself as an example of how ugly an expensive item may be


Hahahahahh!


----------



## jamamcg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4359283
> 
> I don’t remember the designer. Someone high end. I saved it for myself as an example of how ugly an expensive item may be



It’s by Prada. They did a lot of these feather trimmed pieces over the past few seasons. It’s called the “cold-shoulder coat”


----------



## meowmix318

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4359283
> 
> I don’t remember the designer. Someone high end. I saved it for myself as an example of how ugly an expensive item may be


After seeing some of the previous photos of other interesting designer items, this doesn't bother me nearly as much. This is much more tame


----------



## Sunshine mama

jamamcg said:


> It’s by Prada. They did a lot of these feather trimmed pieces over the past few seasons. It’s called the “*cold-shoulder* *coat*”


I live in a cold climate area,  so this concept is so funny!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> OK, I take it back, this isn't art...


This is ridiculous. 


BBC said:


> I’m calling BS on this. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Amen. Me too. SMH


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sunshine mama said:


> I live in a cold climate area,  so this concept is so funny!!!



I live in a hot climate, the concept is still funny.
If it is cold enough for a coat - why would I want cold shoulder? And what am I supposed to wear under the coat?
Apart from that, isn’t it just plain ugly?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live in a hot climate, the concept is still funny.
> If it is cold enough for a coat - why would I want cold shoulder? And what am I supposed to wear under the coat?
> Apart from that, isn’t it just plain ugly?


Yes. Plain ugly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Now ugly dad shoes come in banana flavor.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Now ugly dad shoes come in banana flavor.


----------



## Pautinka

Sunshine mama said:


> Now ugly dad shoes come in banana flavor.


Am I the only one that remembered Bananaman on seeing this? [emoji23]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sunshine mama said:


> Now ugly dad shoes come in banana flavor.



Omg I thought these were for real


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Omg I thought these were for real


I thought so too at first!


----------



## papertiger

iqaganda said:


> I know this is old but I still laugh whenever I see the Chanel Flap bag with a hula hoop around it!



An al time classic for this thread. What is that shape (flat and huge) that you could keep in it?


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Well there's always this...


Just say no


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

papertiger said:


> An al time classic for this thread. What is that shape (flat and huge) that you could keep in it?


Half a wheel of your favourite cheese?  I don't know why, but it's the first thing I thought of seeing that bag


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> An al time classic for this thread. What is that shape (flat and huge) that you could keep in it?



Forget what to keep in it - you have a bigger problem, where to keep the bag itself


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Forget what to keep in it - you have a bigger problem, where to keep the bag itself



With the 'spare' hoola hoops in the garage perhaps? Or on a hook on the wall and call it 'art'? Can you tell there's a part of me that quite likes it?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OK, I take it back, this isn't art...


holy pooooo.... 


Sunshine mama said:


> Now ugly dad shoes come in banana flavor.


if one is going bananas for a particular brand


----------



## foxgal

In the “more money than sense” category...


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> In the “more money than sense” category...
> 
> View attachment 4367261


I recycle these as  trashbags!!!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

jamamcg said:


> Anyone else spot the new Jacquemus bags. Perfect for carrying all the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4354291



I just saw a YouTube video by her name on Instagram is stylehard about this and she makes it hilarious! “Like an Advil pouch”[emoji23]


----------



## jamamcg

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I just saw a YouTube video by her name on Instagram is stylehard about this and she makes it hilarious! “Like an Advil pouch”[emoji23]



I saw an article online apparently the asking price for the bag will be around $500


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

These were sold out completely 
It looks like a real bag had a baby. Or pooped


----------



## iqaganda

jamamcg said:


> Anyone else spot the new Jacquemus bags. Perfect for carrying all the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4354291



OMG at first glance, I didn’t even see that she was carrying anything! [emoji23]


----------



## faithbw

[emoji23] I just read an article in The Guardian about how tiny bags are likely the new it bags. I'm gonna have to pass.

https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2019/mar/09/tiny-handbags-jacquemus-vuitton-prada-paris


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

faithbw said:


> [emoji23] I just read an article in The Guardian about how tiny bags are likely the new it bags. I'm gonna have to pass.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2019/mar/09/tiny-handbags-jacquemus-vuitton-prada-paris



I agree #hardpass


----------



## Hyacinth

foxgal said:


> In the “more money than sense” category...
> 
> View attachment 4367261





Sunshine mama said:


> I recycle these as  trashbags!!!!



They should at least include a pooper scooper and a box of Baggies so you could use it during those early morning doggie walks along Central Park West.


----------



## Sunshine mama

faithbw said:


> [emoji23] I just read an article in The Guardian about how tiny bags are likely the new it bags. I'm gonna have to pass.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2019/mar/09/tiny-handbags-jacquemus-vuitton-prada-paris


I already have have a coin purse. So... no thank you.


----------



## whateve

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4367644
> 
> These were sold out completely
> It looks like a real bag had a baby. Or pooped


The proportions are so crazy. She should use that giant hat for a purse and put that tiny thing inside it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4367644
> 
> These were sold out completely
> It looks like a real bag had a baby. Or pooped


It sold out because they only had 1 in stock.


----------



## Liberté

foxgal said:


> In the “more money than sense” category...
> 
> View attachment 4367261


but it's made in France in a French atelier no doubt. And look at the craftsmanship! Totally worth it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> The proportions are so crazy. She should use that giant hat for a purse and put that tiny thing inside it.


I know! The tiny purse makes her look like a giant!


----------



## Pautinka

Another useless, tiny handbag. For my fellow scarfies, please also note the new headwear trend.


----------



## anthrosphere

Pautinka said:


> Another useless, tiny handbag. For my fellow scarfies, please also note the new headwear trend.
> View attachment 4374277



And for only $275!!

https://www.modaoperandi.com/jacque...FK1lc6Fv2IiMZHDeUbZOWyghoCrSkQAvD_BwE&size=OS


----------



## rose60610

Pautinka said:


> Another useless, tiny handbag. For my fellow scarfies, please also note the new headwear trend.
> View attachment 4374277



It's the return of the early 70's, reminds me of Rhoda in Mary Tyler Moore-she frequently wore them. How unfortunate. As for the purse, it's like she stole it from a 4 year old's toy box. Might as well be carrying a Barbie doll and drinking from a juice box too.


----------



## ksuromax

Pautinka said:


> Another useless, tiny handbag. For my fellow scarfies, please also note the new headwear trend.
> View attachment 4374277


wth does she fit into THIS??  a memory stick?? a tampax?


----------



## Hyacinth

ksuromax said:


> wth does she fit into THIS??  a memory stick?? a tampax?



Maybe a credit card. You'd have to carry at least a card because it won't fit any smartphone I've ever seen. I don't think it would have even fit my old non-smart Nokia.


----------



## rose60610

I've no idea what would fit into that tiny purse. Maybe her imaginary unicorn?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> wth does she fit into THIS??  a memory stick?? a tampax?



Just a wrap of coke


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just a wrap of coke


or, a joint and a mini box of matches!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pautinka said:


> Another useless, tiny handbag. For my fellow scarfies, please also note the new headwear trend.
> View attachment 4374277


How incredibly annoying to carry something dainty like that around, recreational substance friendliness be damned  I can see it with a tiny shoulder strap (it'd be like a piece of jewellery) but by the handle?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> or, a joint and a mini box of matches!



Nice conversation for 2 ladies from a Muslim country 
Haram


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Nice conversation for 2 ladies from a Muslim country
> Haram


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  This thread is a mess!


----------



## papertiger

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  This thread is a mess!



I luv this thread!


----------



## dangerouscurves

papertiger said:


> I luv this thread!



Me too. I'm sick today and this thread makes me feel better. It's true that laughs are the best medicine.


----------



## jamamcg

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> How incredibly annoying to carry something dainty like that around, recreational substance friendliness be damned  I can see it with a tiny shoulder strap (it'd be like a piece of jewellery) but by the handle?



Their recent bag that I posted earlier has a shoulder strap. And the bag is even smaller


----------



## Pautinka

jamamcg said:


> Their recent bag that I posted earlier has a shoulder strap. And the bag is even smaller


I guess the strap will help when the bag is stuffed full, to help shoulder strain. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Pautinka said:


> I guess the strap will help when the bag is stuffed full, to help shoulder strain. [emoji23][emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pautinka

Yours for £260. A bit of a cheek, if you ask me. Apparently you can wear them as underwear or outerwear. Yeuch.  Designer: Y Project.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pautinka said:


> Yours for £260. A bit of a cheek, if you ask me. Apparently you can wear them as underwear or outerwear. Yeuch.  Designer: Y Project.
> View attachment 4386070



I apologize for saying this, but looking at this picture makes my you-know-what hurt.


----------



## ksuromax

Pautinka said:


> Yours for £260. A bit of a cheek, if you ask me. Apparently you can wear them as underwear or outerwear. Yeuch.  Designer: Y Project.
> View attachment 4386070


wonder how many if them actually sold??


----------



## Pautinka

BBC said:


> I apologize for saying this, but looking at this picture makes my you-know-what hurt.


They are real wedgie-givers!





ksuromax said:


> wonder how many if them actually sold??


Hmmmmmmm...............none?


----------



## ksuromax

Pautinka said:


> They are real wedgie-givers!Hmmmmmmm...............none?


hope so! i don't want to see those irl!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I saw these at Hermes sale yesterday. The SAs were laughing out loud and taking selfies with them.



It looks like a wool sock that my grandma would knit with a leather bottom. No proper sole. 
The SA laughed and said “that’s not all, check this price tag”
It’s 3,600 dirhams = approx. $ 1,000


----------



## Hyacinth

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I saw these at Hermes sale yesterday. The SAs were laughing out loud and taking selfies with them.
> 
> View attachment 4388738
> 
> It looks like a wool sock that my grandma would knit with a leather bottom. No proper sole.
> The SA laughed and said “that’s not all, check this price tag”
> It’s 3,600 dirhams = approx. $ 1,000



Yes, I think LL Bean used to sell something like that. Wool and leather slipper socks, but for a lot less money! 

ETA - It looks like they still do.
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43334?page=knit-slipper-socks


----------



## rose60610

Found this: “denim brief-style shorts,” is being sold for $470 Australian dollars, about $334 U.S. dollars, on Ssense’s website. The product is already sold out in sizes L, XL and XXL. 

“To what occasion can you actually wear denim panties???” another user asked simply, “Where’s your phone go?”

Phone? Put it in the Micro Purse! They should be marketed together, as a buyer of either is the perfect target market for the other! They'd go great with a bikini top! 

Where will the first 'in the wild' siting be? L.A., Times Square, or Vegas? Hmm, maybe a college campus.


----------



## Genie27

Pautinka said:


> Designer: Y Project


Y indeed!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hyacinth said:


> Yes, I think LL Bean used to sell something like that. Wool and leather slipper socks, but for a lot less money!
> 
> ETA - It looks like they still do.
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43334?page=knit-slipper-socks



Yes, that exactly what they are, slipper socks!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

rose60610 said:


> Where will the first 'in the wild' siting be? L.A., Times Square, or Vegas? Hmm, maybe a college campus.


I wonder if they sell them in Dubai


----------



## meepabeep

Pautinka said:


> Yours for £260. A bit of a cheek, if you ask me. Apparently you can wear them as underwear or outerwear. Yeuch.  Designer: Y Project.
> View attachment 4386070


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Attico


----------



## wee drop o bush

Pollie-Jean said:


> Attico


----------



## Shelby33

Pollie-Jean said:


> Attico


For some reason I think a horse should be included in this picture. Because on a horse is the only place I'd wear those.


----------



## rose60610

target market: people who stuff them or wear multiple layers of clothes so they can board planes with only a carry on?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Genie27 said:


> Y indeed!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I saw these at Hermes sale yesterday. The SAs were laughing out loud and taking selfies with them.
> 
> View attachment 4388738
> 
> It looks like a wool sock that my grandma would knit with a leather bottom. No proper sole.
> The SA laughed and said “that’s not all, check this price tag”
> It’s 3,600 dirhams = approx. $ 1,000


oh, you did go there?? 
i texted my SA, he said it was a waste of time... now i see what he was meaning


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Attico


to cover to legs deformed by frequent horse riding???


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> oh, you did go there??
> i texted my SA, he said it was a waste of time... now i see what he was meaning



I know that people were queuing in the morning. I popped in in the evening because we were going to a restaurant nearby. But the clothes they were selling looked like these socks. Like awful colour greyish knitted leggings for AED 4,000 (over $1,000). I wouldn’t take them for free.
They told me there were some silk scarves which were long gone by the time I got there and  some shoes, but again, no popular sizes.
You didn’t miss much


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I know that people were queuing in the morning. I popped in in the evening because we were going to a restaurant nearby. But the clothes they were selling looked like these socks. Like awful colour greyish knitted leggings for AED 4,000 (over $1,000). I wouldn’t take them for free.
> They told me there were some silk scarves which were long gone by the time I got there and  some shoes, but again, no popular sizes.
> You didn’t miss much


yeah, i know, my SA told me the scarves were very old, and very unflattering, so yes, i didn't miss anything


----------



## Sol Ryan

I just can’t imagine how this ended up at TJ Maxx... smh....

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...49114?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:40&N=1290558249


----------



## Sakura198427

Sol Ryan said:


> View attachment 4394627
> 
> I just can’t imagine how this ended up at TJ Maxx... smh....
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...49114?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:40&N=1290558249


Lol, just showed the listing to my hubby who concluded it was a glove.  The look on his face was priceless when I showed him that it's actually a "hand" bag.


----------



## Pautinka

Sol Ryan said:


> View attachment 4394627
> 
> I just can’t imagine how this ended up at TJ Maxx... smh....
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...49114?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:40&N=1290558249


How annoying would that be, having to rummage in the fingers for small items??!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pautinka said:


> How annoying would that be, having to rummage in the fingers for small items??!!



The fingers would be good for smuggling bottles


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I’m sorry. But it’s a plain jersey dress. Very plain. Not very flattering, even on the model. 
How can it cost so much?! Am I supposed to feel “liberated feminist” by paying that much for a plain jersey dress?


----------



## Sakura198427

Was Burberry serious?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> OK, I take it back, this isn't art...


I am embarrassed for the model.  Folks this silly, stupid stuff has got to end.  This looks like an ad for a S and M site (not that I have ever seen one).


----------



## whateve

Sakura198427 said:


> Was Burberry serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434662


It looks like something kate spade would make.


----------



## muchstuff

Sakura198427 said:


> Was Burberry serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434662


Where's the eye bleach?


----------



## Sol Ryan

Sakura198427 said:


> Was Burberry serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434662


Aww... shame it’s probably a small fortune... it would be cute for parties...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sakura198427 said:


> Was Burberry serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434662


I think they are trying to be environmentally friendly.  They're probably using the scraps from other leather products.


----------



## Sakura198427

Sol Ryan said:


> Aww... shame it’s probably a small fortune... it would be cute for parties...


Well, this party ice breaker would have set you back $4.3k at original full retail.  But now you can have it for a measly $1k, lol


----------



## houseof999

Sol Ryan said:


> Aww... shame it’s probably a small fortune... it would be cute for parties...


And it's a rooster!? How can they make this and not put feet! [emoji239] what a let down.


----------



## rose60610

houseof999 said:


> And it's a rooster!? How can they make this and not put feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a let down.



Right! The lack of feet is the REAL dealbreaker! At 4.3K it should at least come with the Trench Coat! And another bag...  What I'd like to know is how many were actually sold at full price. Why do I think that some meth addicted heiress  has one? Or a whole flock?


----------



## Shelby33

rose60610 said:


> Right! The lack of feet is the REAL dealbreaker! At 4.3K it should at least come with the Trench Coat! And another bag...  What I'd like to know is how many were actually sold at full price. Why do I think that some meth addicted heiress  has one? Or a whole flock?


Bwahahahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> Right! The lack of feet is the REAL dealbreaker! At 4.3K it should at least come with the Trench Coat! And another bag...  What I'd like to know is how many were actually sold at full price. Why do I think that some meth addicted heiress  has one? Or a whole flock?



Cuz the meth addicted heiress cares about the environment,  so she bought the whole flock, which are made out of all the scraps left over from other products. 
She cares.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Cuz the meth addicted heiress cares about the environment,  so she bought the whole flock, which are made out of all the scraps left over from other products. [emoji38]
> She cares.


I'm sure it made a nice gag gift and promptly returned.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Sakura198427 said:


> Was Burberry serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434662



I saw this at Nordstrom Rack and my friend thought it was hideous I actually kind of liked it I think it's ind of cool could be cute with all black, I am undecided on this one.


----------



## anthrosphere

For when you needs to carry nothing more than err... a coupe credit cards or a single lipstick?

https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/toupie-monogram-vernis-nvprod1390080v


----------



## lenarmc

anthrosphere said:


> For when you needs to carry nothing more than err... a coupe credit cards or a single lipstick?
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/toupie-monogram-vernis-nvprod1390080v
> 
> View attachment 4446219



I saw this bag in person. It is tiny. I think this is more like a collector’s piece or something cool to carry. I just can’t with this. I need to be able to have a bag that holds my phone.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenarmc said:


> I saw this bag in person. It is tiny. I think this is more like a collector’s piece or something cool to carry. I just can’t with this. I need to be able to have a bag that holds my phone.


My humble and admittedly lack of style brain finds these bags SILLY.  The designers are saying to each other, look at these people, we cut the size and the leather by 95% and they still not only buy it, they pay an obscene amount of money for it.  As I said, this is ONLY my opinion, so if you like them, that is wonderful. I will admit to being not being chic and  stylish.  (BUt I can at least carry what i need in my bags, lol.)


----------



## ksuromax

everyone ready for the summer? if not, you can consider this!


----------



## mzbaglady1

ksuromax said:


> everyone ready for the summer? if not, you can consider this!


Oh my I hope the retail price for this costume in not in the hundred or thousand dollar price range.


----------



## Annie J

Hello, ladies!

It’s been a while, I hope everybody’s well!

Hoping it hasn’t already appeared, I come bearing this offering ...


----------



## muchstuff

Annie J said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a while, I hope everybody’s well!
> 
> Hoping it hasn’t already appeared, I come bearing this offering ...
> 
> View attachment 4455744


WHY?????


----------



## Annie J

muchstuff said:


> WHY?????


I’m sorry, I didn’t mean to cause distress ...


----------



## muchstuff

Annie J said:


> I’m sorry, I didn’t mean to cause distress ...


Too late


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> For when you needs to carry nothing more than err... a coupe credit cards or a single lipstick?
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/toupie-monogram-vernis-nvprod1390080v
> 
> View attachment 4446219


Maybe it's a UFO!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Annie J said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a while, I hope everybody’s well!
> 
> Hoping it hasn’t already appeared, I come bearing this offering ...
> 
> View attachment 4455744


The first thing I did when I saw your picture is laugh!!!!
Then I thought... these would make my feet look huge! AND hideous!


----------



## Clairen4

Annie J said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a while, I hope everybody’s well!
> 
> Hoping it hasn’t already appeared, I come bearing this offering ...
> 
> View attachment 4455744



Looks like a witch’s nose..


----------



## NateSelwyn25

ksuromax said:


> everyone ready for the summer? if not, you can consider this!


Sweet mother of God...This is pure nightmare fuel.


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a while, I hope everybody’s well!
> 
> Hoping it hasn’t already appeared, I come bearing this offering ...
> 
> View attachment 4455744





muchstuff said:


> WHY?????


because?


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> because?



 Perfect!  You won’t be tripping over your toes, you’ll be tripping over your (hedgehog’s) nose ...

...  _Or like a deep sea creature  _...




_... BUT ... WITH  ... EXTRA_  ... _EYES !!!!_


----------



## Sunshine mama

Annie J said:


> Perfect!  You won’t be tripping over your toes, you’ll be tripping over your (hedgehog’s) nose ...
> 
> ...  _Or like a deep sea creature  _...
> 
> View attachment 4456051
> 
> 
> _... BUT ... WITH  ... EXTRA_  ... _EYES !!!!_
> 
> View attachment 4456053


My gosh!!! You made me laugh again!


----------



## Annie J

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh!!! You made me laugh again!


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Perfect!  You won’t be tripping over your toes, you’ll be tripping over your (hedgehog’s) nose ...
> 
> ...  _Or like a deep sea creature  _...
> 
> View attachment 4456051
> 
> 
> _... BUT ... WITH  ... EXTRA_  ... _EYES !!!!_
> 
> View attachment 4456053


you definitely won't step onto any mess! you'll "sniff out" the right way! 
speaking of the fish...


----------



## Annie J

ksuromax said:


> you definitely won't step onto any mess! you'll "sniff out" the right way!
> speaking of the fish...


Those are hilarious!   And hopefully cheaper than the Prada?  Bargain!


----------



## ksuromax

Annie J said:


> Those are hilarious!   And hopefully cheaper than the Prada?  Bargain!


you never know...


----------



## papertiger

Annie J said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a while, I hope everybody’s well!
> 
> Hoping it hasn’t already appeared, I come bearing this offering ...
> 
> View attachment 4455744



I had a pair like that from Prada. Not quite as long but that funny pointy shape. I think they were from 2002


----------



## Annie J

papertiger said:


> I had a pair like that from Prada. Not quite as long but that funny pointy shape. I think they were from 2002


Now you mention it, I’m remembering a pair of low heels I had in 1998 (I can date it by my daughter’s age and the fact that I couldn’t wear anything but very low heels for a good while). In my mind I remember them as DKNY but now I think of it they might well have been Prada ... They had a long extended toe, albeit not quite so snouty and without the scary “You can’t hide from me ...” multiple eyes ...


----------



## papertiger

Annie J said:


> Now you mention it, I’m remembering a pair of low heels I had in 1998 (I can date it by my daughter’s age and the fact that I couldn’t wear anything but very low heels for a good while). In my mind I remember them as DKNY but now I think of it they might well have been Prada ... They had a long extended toe, albeit not quite so snouty and without the scary “You can’t hide from me ...” multiple eyes ...


Were they patent leather with a low cotton strap and slingback too? I'm going to have to find a pic now


----------



## Annie J

papertiger said:


> Were they patent leather with a low cotton strap and slingback too? I'm going to have to find a pic now


Would like to see the pic!

Hmm, no, mine were fully enclosed pumps. They were patent, though.  I got them at Harrods when on very rare day-release from mother duties! I don’t even remember what became of them in the end. Isn’t it funny how you have something for ages, then years later realise you don’t have it any more but can’t remember what on earth you did with it?  I suppose I gave them to a charity shop at some point. I sometimes look back and wish I’d kept a lot of the things I must have given away.  The only thing from way back is my wedding dress, and honestly, I can’t see it’ll be worn again, my daughter will want her own!

Like your profile pic, by the way!  Love that film. Still missing David Bowie, somehow thought he’d be around forever!


----------



## papertiger

Annie J said:


> Would like to see the pic!
> 
> Hmm, no, mine were fully enclosed pumps. They were patent, though.  I got them at Harrods when on very rare day-release from mother duties! I don’t even remember what became of them in the end. Isn’t it funny how you have something for ages, then years later realise you don’t have it any more but can’t remember what on earth you did with it?  I suppose I gave them to a charity shop at some point. I sometimes look back and wish I’d kept a lot of the things I must have given away.  The only thing from way back is my wedding dress, and honestly, I can’t see it’ll be worn again, my daughter will want her own!
> 
> Like your profile pic, by the way!  Love that film. Still missing David Bowie, somehow thought he’d be around forever!



Hope you can see the toe-line


----------



## Annie J

papertiger said:


> Hope you can see the toe-line


Ah, but those are lovely!  No eyes!!  Yes my shoes had a very similar toe, from memory.


----------



## HermesHope

Aa ff aa said:


> ferdinand cacnio



That’s an art work rather than something that is intended to be worn. I just looked up some of his other stuff - quite amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

Lady Gaga, did you already get a pair of these?


----------



## ksuromax

i just can't...


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...


I just can't either!!!!!!!


----------



## GoStanford

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...


I've gotta say, though, the dress with eyes is creepy/cool to me...maybe for Halloween or something.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...


Actually those shoes with the sponges look like they might be comfortable!


----------



## mzbaglady1

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...


Top photo I'm just flabbergasted as well as disgusted.


----------



## rose60610

You gotta be kidding...Granted, each to their own, but some of this stuff is bizarre, beyond weird. It makes the teeny creepy bikini with the face look OK by comparison.


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...


Finally! Now I know what to do with all those (mysteriously) mismatched socks!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And used kitchen sponges


----------



## ksuromax

doni said:


> Finally! Now I know what to do with all those (mysteriously) mismatched socks!





Sheikha Latifa said:


> And used kitchen sponges


and leftover stakes...


----------



## michellem

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...


Oh my ewww


----------



## southernbelle43

I rest my case that these designers are trying to demean women


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...


I would be afraid the dog high heels might give someone's chihuahua ideas if you know what I mean.


----------



## ksuromax

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I would be afraid the dog high heels might give someone's chihuahua ideas if you know what I mean.


lol


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Lady Gaga, did you already get a pair of these?



This must be a pun on the cockney rhyming slang for feet: "Gawd blimey Guv, you don't expect m' to walk there, me _plates_ are killin' me"  (Trans. Please Sir, don't ask me to walk there, my feet hurt) Plates (of meat) = feet.


----------



## mzbaglady1

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I would be afraid the dog high heels might give someone's chihuahua ideas if you know what I mean.


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> i just can't...



There was a time... hopefully they're not still in my wardrobe. Oh wait I think I still have my angel wings shoulder bag somewhere...


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> This must be a pun on the cockney rhyming slang for feet: "Gawd blimey Guv, you don't expect m' to walk there, me _plates_ are killin' me"  (Trans. Please Sir, don't ask me to walk there, my feet hurt) Plates (of meat) = feet.


----------



## rose60610

And the meat socks were probably the least weird/obscene photo of the bunch. Do they make them in vegan? As for the dog shirt... if there were a similar cat shirt, you know some crazy cat lady would buy it.


----------



## whateve

rose60610 said:


> And the meat socks were probably the least weird/obscene photo of the bunch. Do they make them in vegan? As for the dog shirt... if there were a similar cat shirt, you know some crazy cat lady would buy it.


Well there is the 3 wolf shirt that has achieved cult status, and it won't break the bank. https://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Three-Wolf-Short-Sleeve/dp/B002HJ377A


----------



## rose60610

I looked up those wolf shirts. OK, so they were wolves. The wolves weren't dressed up like Napoleon! They were just howling, at the moon, being wolfy. That's OKAY, I mean, for $20.  A guy who wears an expensive dressed-up-like-a-general-dog shirt is probably married to a woman who wears dachshund-come-hither-chihuahua shoes with the Burberry rooster bag.  Not sure I'd want to live next door to those people.  Unless, of course, I could wear the eyeball dress when I invited them for coffee just to make them REALLY jealous.


----------



## anthrosphere

In case ya’ll wanna dress up as the grinch this Christmas season... Jimmy Choo has you covered.


----------



## ksuromax

rose60610 said:


> And the meat socks were probably the least weird/obscene photo of the bunch. Do they make them in vegan? As for the dog shirt... if there were a similar cat shirt, you know some crazy cat lady would buy it.


the dog shirt by Dolce Gabbana 
quite possible they will make cat shirt for their next collection


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

anthrosphere said:


> In case ya’ll wanna dress up as the grinch this Christmas season... Jimmy Choo has you covered.


They look they're made from an ugly bathroom rug.


----------



## rose60610

ksuromax said:


> the dog shirt by Dolce Gabbana
> quite possible they will make cat shirt for their next collection




Ooooooh, we can only hope!!!  I'm gonna JUMP on the pre-sale!!!


----------



## ksuromax

rose60610 said:


> Ooooooh, we can only hope!!!  I'm gonna JUMP on the pre-sale!!!


hahahaha


----------



## allywchu1

happen to walk past by Moncler’s window today...


----------



## DoggieBags

allywchu1 said:


> happen to walk past by Moncler’s window today...


Yikes! Looks like a clown having a costume meltdown


----------



## Notorious Pink

anthrosphere said:


> In case ya’ll wanna dress up as the grinch this Christmas season... Jimmy Choo has you covered.


AstroTurf!


----------



## Notorious Pink

allywchu1 said:


> happen to walk past by Moncler’s window today...


The mannequin actually looks miserable


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

allywchu1 said:


> happen to walk past by Moncler’s window today...


It looks like a straight jacket with the cell padding built into it. Retro asylum chic?


----------



## foxgal

Just....no....


----------



## southernbelle43

foxgal said:


> Just....no....
> 
> View attachment 4488019


I rather like these. If someone hacks you off, you can cross your legs and fire. Bwah ha ha ha.


----------



## rose60610

foxgal said:


> Just....no....
> 
> View attachment 4488019



If I had these shoes I'd take them to a blacksmith to get horseshoes put on them so they'd last longer.  Could you wear them in buildings that have the "no gun" signs? If we took these shoes away from the public then only criminals would have these shoes. Anyone who'd wear these deserves 10-20 in the pen. And that Moncler coat.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

foxgal said:


> Just....no....
> 
> View attachment 4488019


Surely this is some deranged photo shop on drugs or something?


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> In case ya’ll wanna dress up as the grinch this Christmas season... Jimmy Choo has you covered.


No thank you. How do you wipe it if you spill something like coffee on it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BBC said:


> The mannequin actually looks miserable


I agree! The mannequin looks scarier than the coat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

allywchu1 said:


> happen to walk past by Moncler’s window today...


Maybe this coat is for SUPER SUPER SUPER skinny people who want to look like they have meat on their bones, who happen to also like clown fashion!


----------



## muchstuff

I'm not even going to pretend it's designer but I had to share these man panties...SO glad the photo's blurry


----------



## rose60610

Are those man panties from a web address that says "not secure" ?  No wonder it says "min. order 1 piece". Actually I could see Cher wearing this. Some of her stuff wasn't too far off this track. But it WAS designer.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I'm not even going to pretend it's designer but I had to share these man panties...SO glad the photo's blurry
> View attachment 4490415


NO, just NO.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> NO, just NO.


No one you'd like to buy one for?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> No one you'd like to buy one for?


----------



## muchstuff

Came across this while poking around online, not sure what season it is. Balenciaga and oh so attractive


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Essential things that a 2020 man maketh. White face, codpiece and high-heels. As visualised by Thom Browne.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^That's enough internet for this millennium, I think.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Essential things that a 2020 man maketh. White face, codpiece and high-heels. As visualised by Thom Browne.
> View attachment 4499378


All that and the jacket sleeves are also too short .


----------



## muchstuff

Realized DH's birthday is in a couple of weeks and suddenly pictured him in this. BRAIN BLEACH. QUICK.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> All that and the jacket sleeves are also too short .


I think they ran out of and had to skimp on the fabric. You can tell by the length of the pants


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Realized DH's birthday is in a couple of weeks and suddenly pictured him in this. BRAIN BLEACH. QUICK.


Here's some inspiration for your hubby's birthday by two men who have forever etched the codpiece in to my mind: Larry Blackmon of Cameo and Rowan "Black Adder" Atkinson. "Black Russian"...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Here's some inspiration for your hubby's birthday by two men who have forever etched the codpiece in to my mind: Larry Blackmon of Cameo and Rowan "Black Adder" Atkinson. "Black Russian"...



Those say a lot more about you than codpieces...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Those say a lot more about you than codpieces...


That I like men in tights?


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That I like men in tights?


You don't think I go to the ballet to watch pointe do you?


----------



## michellem

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Essential things that a 2020 man maketh. White face, codpiece and high-heels. As visualised by Thom Browne.
> View attachment 4499378


Oh my! No, just NO!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> In case ya’ll wanna dress up as the grinch this Christmas season... Jimmy Choo has you covered.


If you ever needed a bag and pair of shoes to use only in the bathroom, here you go.


----------



## Shelby33

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> They look they're made from an ugly bathroom rug.


Yes! I just posted almost the same thing!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> You don't think I go to the ballet to watch pointe do you?


Of course I did! That pair of bulg*ing briefs with attached suspenders you posted earlier is telling me no such thing


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Came across this while poking around online, not sure what season it is. Balenciaga and oh so attractive


What is it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

@SomethingGoodCanWork 
LOLOL


----------



## anthrosphere

Saw this on Reddit. What the everlasting  is this? 

Found the creator. His name is Scott Hove and his website is: cakefangs.com

ETA: added the white high heels on top of high heels picture. Sadly don't know the designer for these shoes, though.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sorry, double post. Gucci large shoe Backpack. Not sure if it's real or not.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on Reddit. What the everlasting  is this?
> 
> Found the creator. His name is Scott Hove and his website is: cakefangs.com
> 
> ETA: added the white high heels on top of high heels picture. Sadly don't know the designer for these shoes, though.


Those fang things need an exorcist.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on Reddit. What the everlasting  is this?
> 
> Found the creator. His name is Scott Hove and his website is: cakefangs.com
> 
> ETA: added the white high heels on top of high heels picture. Sadly don't know the designer for these shoes, though.







you made my day


----------



## anthrosphere

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Those fang things need an exorcist.


Yes! It could do well to star in its own horror film. Or a video game. I can imagine it being a monster in a modern Final Fantasy game. That would be super interesting.



Pollie-Jean said:


> you made my day


Glad it could make you laugh. I found some more I wanna post. Reddit can be full of surprises sometimes.

Tire outfit by Thierry Mugler. Now I understand where all the tires went to after they were removed and recycled from the car.

Love your backpack but scared of sticky fingers? Wear them on your feet.


----------



## anthrosphere

-continued-

Adidas must have visited a prison and saw the inmates wearing the cuffs on their ankles, and they thought, "well hey, those ankle cuffs would be a cool fashion piece. Let's implement that on our sneakers!"

Finally, the monstrosity. I believe this woman was not from this earth and was dropped off by an UFO one moonless night, and to share the world her alien fe- I mean, see-through boots. Yes, they're walkable.

Instagram page of these alien boots in action:


----------



## michellem

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on Reddit. What the everlasting  is this?
> 
> Found the creator. His name is Scott Hove and his website is: cakefangs.com
> 
> ETA: added the white high heels on top of high heels picture. Sadly don't know the designer for these shoes, though.



These are so bad I have no words...


----------



## michellem

anthrosphere said:


> -continued-
> 
> Adidas must have visited a prison and saw the inmates wearing the cuffs on their ankles, and they thought, "well hey, those ankle cuffs would be a cool fashion piece. Let's implement that on our sneakers!"
> 
> Finally, the monstrosity. I believe this woman was not from this earth and was dropped off by an UFO one moonless night, and to share the world her alien fe- I mean, see-through boots. Yes, they're walkable.
> 
> Instagram page of these alien boots in action:



Oh my 
I thought the others were bad! At least I can think of a few words for these- hideous and bizarre.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's on The Real Real. so at some point.. someone bought this 
I love candy crush, but for an adult woman/man this is ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on Reddit. What the everlasting  is this?
> 
> Found the creator. His name is Scott Hove and his website is: cakefangs.com
> 
> ETA: added the white high heels on top of high heels picture. Sadly don't know the designer for these shoes, though.


I like the banana shoes! I would never wear them but strangely I'm drawn to them.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> -continued-
> 
> Adidas must have visited a prison and saw the inmates wearing the cuffs on their ankles, and they thought, "well hey, those ankle cuffs would be a cool fashion piece. Let's implement that on our sneakers!"
> 
> Finally, the monstrosity. I believe this woman was not from this earth and was dropped off by an UFO one moonless night, and to share the world her alien fe- I mean, see-through boots. Yes, they're walkable.
> 
> Instagram page of these alien boots in action:



I can't figure out where her real legs start and end.


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> I can't figure out where her real legs start and end.


Apparently, it's a thigh-high boot. But I agree that I can't see the shaft, either. It scary how it blends so perfectly well into her skin.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Astonishing  how many terrible sunglasses there are


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Astonishing  how many terrible sunglasses there are


I actually like the last one.  Perfect for chem lab work, and still look the part of a Chemist/nerd/geek look!
I'm not trying to offend any nerd/geeks here since they basically make up the richest people in the world!


----------



## anthrosphere

Anyone wants a fancy $10K chair by Louis Vuitton? Perfect for your Housewives of (insert city here)/Kardashian-inspired home!


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> Anyone wants a fancy $10K chair by Louis Vuitton? Perfect for your Housewives/Kardashian-inspired home!


Do you remember the LV toilet?


----------



## anthrosphere

muchstuff said:


> Do you remember the LV toilet?


Yes, yes I do! This chair will complement the toilet perfectly.


----------



## muchstuff

For those who missed it 



anthrosphere said:


> Yes, yes I do! This chair will complement the toilet perfectly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4513870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed it
> 
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/VS1oBuspUzWDBqgH9


Gross....i just want  a non porous material for my toilet. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Anyone wants a fancy $10K chair by Louis Vuitton? Perfect for your Housewives of (insert city here)/Kardashian-inspired home!


This chair IS BEAUTIFUL though!!!!!
BUT I could probably get a look a like that existed BEFORE this LV chair was made, for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## anthrosphere

Sunshine mama said:


> This chair IS BEAUTIFUL though!!!!!
> BUT I could probably get a look a like that existed BEFORE this LV chair was made, for a fraction of the cost!


Exactly!!!


----------



## Icing_Time

This new design from Rebecca Minkoff looks horrendous, like 10 consecutive chins sagging down to the floor. Would have been perfectly fine with the first curvature and the rest plain imo.


----------



## indiaink

For $8,300 USD, I present Bottega Veneta's "The Sponge", an oversize clutch, made of handknit Nappa leather. Designed by Daniel Lee.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

indiaink said:


> For $8,300 USD, I present Bottega Veneta's "The Sponge", an oversize clutch, made of handknit Nappa leather. Designed by Daniel Lee.


If it started to crawl off on its own I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## southernbelle43

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If it started to crawl off on its own I wouldn't be surprised


That is hilarious. I laughed out loud!


----------



## muchstuff

Meat hoodie. Why?


----------



## Hyacinth

indiaink said:


> For $8,300 USD, I present Bottega Veneta's "The Sponge", an oversize clutch, made of handknit Nappa leather. Designed by Daniel Lee.



It looks like a Tribble with a bad perm.


----------



## rose60610

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4515288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat hoodie. Why?



It's so 2010, when Gaga wore the dress. I'd be afraid that giant vicious dogs would chase me. Or jackals.


----------



## DoggieBags

Saw this at the V&A exhibit on Dior. Designed by John Galliano when he was with Dior. Maybe one could pair this with something from Chanel’s latest Egyptian theme collection?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Icing_Time said:


> This new design from Rebecca Minkoff looks horrendous, like 10 consecutive chins sagging down to the floor. Would have been perfectly fine with the first curvature and the rest plain imo.
> 
> View attachment 4514984



LOL I can't un-see this now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

indiaink said:


> For $8,300 USD, I present Bottega Veneta's "The Sponge", an oversize clutch, made of handknit Nappa leather. Designed by Daniel Lee.


I think I saw this SAME bag on the floor of a restaurant! Except it had a long stick on it!


----------



## DoggieBags

Jamin Puech crossbody Bag makes me want to pull out the bug spray


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4518814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamin Puech crossbody Bag makes me want to pull out the bug spray


Ummmmmm.....where to begin!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I saw this SAME bag on the floor of a restaurant! Except it had a long stick on it!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4518814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamin Puech crossbody Bag makes me want to pull out the bug spray


It reminds me of something from an H.P. Lovecraft story.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I saw this SAME bag on the floor of a restaurant! Except it had a long stick on it!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Essential things that a 2020 man maketh. White face, codpiece and high-heels. As visualised by Thom Browne.
> View attachment 4499378


holy crap!! how can i un-see this???


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4515288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat hoodie. Why?


beacuse of meat socks, perhaps? 
(i posted them a few pages back)


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> beacuse of meat socks, perhaps?
> (i posted them a few pages back)


 Your remark is hilarious!
But the socks are gross!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> beacuse of meat socks, perhaps?
> (i posted them a few pages back)


Great Halloween costume! Now if we could only find meat pants...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Great Halloween costume! Now if we could only find meat pants...


your wish is my command!
Leggins? Sweatpants? Shorts? you name it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> your wish is my command!
> Leggins? Sweatpants? Shorts? you name it!


Oh jeez I'm gonna be sick


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh jeez I'm gonna be sick



care for what you say, care for what you wish, coz you just might get it!
 (c) Metallica, King Nothing


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> care for what you say, care for what you wish, coz you just might get it!
> (c) Metallica


I knew you'd find them


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I knew you'd find them


it's all Google!!  not me!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's all Google!!  not me!


Just jumped onto your screen did it?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Just jumped onto your screen did it?


precisely!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> your wish is my command!
> Leggins? Sweatpants? Shorts? you name it!


But really, are these only  for Halloween? 
Who would wear these? I don't mean to judge,  but if I saw someone wear these,  I'm gonna feel compelled to judge!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> But really, are these only  for Halloween?
> Who would wear these? I don't mean to judge,  but if I saw someone wear these,  I'm gonna feel compelled to judge!


Judge away, I've got your back .


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Could not possibly comment


----------



## muchstuff

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Could not possibly comment


Not even gonna say.


----------



## southernbelle43

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4518814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamin Puech crossbody Bag makes me want to pull out the bug spray


I actually laughed out loud on this one!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Could not possibly comment


Society has gone past being free in speech to being just plain trashy.  My mom used to say that everyone has garbage, trash in their house (or in their minds) but that is no reason to display it on the kitchen table.  How very sad that people are embracing trash.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> care for what you say, care for what you wish, coz you just might get it!
> (c) Metallica, King Nothing


I know you are Gvasalia’s fan
Have you seen his ИДИ НА ... hoodie? I don’t even know if it is appropriate to post it here although I have a photo


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I know you are Gvasalia’s fan
> Have you seen his ИДИ НА ... hoodie? I don’t even know if it is appropriate to post it here although I have a photo


i'm not Gvasalia's fan, designers come and go, the brand phylosophy stays 
nope, i haven't
you can pm me 
P.S. i found the pics


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> i'm not Gvasalia's fan, designers come and go, the brand phylosophy stays
> nope, i haven't
> you can pm me
> P.S. i found the pics


Oh ok I confused you with somebody else 
For those who don't know what I’m talking about,  It’s a Vetement top with Russian obscene language. Very rude, the one that would get you killed in prison


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh ok I confused you with somebody else
> For those who don't know what I’m talking about,  It’s a Vetement top with Russian obscene language. Very rude, the one that would get you killed in prison


when one is trying way too hard to attract attention... at any cost... 
looks lame, imo


----------



## foxgal

Maison Margiela is known for some weird shoes, but these are just fugly!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

foxgal said:


> Maison Margiela is known for some weird shoes, but these are just fugly!
> 
> View attachment 4522114


Are these for real? It's as if someone used an Xacto knife to turn a pair of dress shoes into sandals and called it a day.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Socks and the hoodie is making me sick. Perhaps its a statement piece from vegan company to prove a point?



ksuromax said:


> beacuse of meat socks, perhaps?
> (i posted them a few pages back)


----------



## ksuromax

lovieluvslux said:


> Socks and the hoodie is making me sick. Perhaps its a statement piece from vegan company to prove a point?


i don't get that point, i'm afraid


----------



## foxgal

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Are these for real? It's as if someone used an Xacto knife to turn a pair of dress shoes into sandals and called it a day.



They were featured on Ssense’s Instagram so I assume they’re for real. But I couldn’t find them on the website...wanted to know what kind of ridiculous price they sell for.


----------



## muchstuff

foxgal said:


> Maison Margiela is known for some weird shoes, but these are just fugly!
> 
> View attachment 4522114


Ewww.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

foxgal said:


> They were featured on Ssense’s Instagram so I assume they’re for real. But I couldn’t find them on the website...wanted to know what kind of ridiculous price they sell for.


If I didn't know better, I'd think we were being trolled at this point. It's as if someone thinks that people who love designer fashion will buy any old thing if you just slap a name and a high price tag on it.


----------



## foxgal

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd think we were being trolled at this point. It's as if someone thinks that people who love designer fashion will buy any old thing if you just slap a name and a high price tag on it.



I know, I wondered that too, and went through the post and all the comments for signs of fakery. Can you believe some comments were positive, like “I want!” and the fire emoji !?!? Who knows, maybe some new reverse psychology marketing tactic


----------



## foxgal

foxgal said:


> I know, I wondered that too, and went through the post and all the comments for signs of fakery. Can you believe some comments were positive, like “I want!” and the fire emoji !?!? Who knows, maybe some new reverse psychology marketing tactic



Oops, just re-examined the post and it was a repost from a Korean @merci_mj.fashion. The translations don’t provide much explanation but it seems this person sells streetwear.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i don't get that point, i'm afraid


I don't know, but I can imagine what lovieluvslux meant was that staring at these meaty clothes will gross people out enough to make them vegan


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh ok I confused you with somebody else
> For those who don't know what I’m talking about,  It’s a Vetement top with Russian obscene language. Very rude, the one that would get you killed in prison


Thank you for the explanation. 

OT: I always wanted to learn Russian but just never got around to it which I regret. Being able to read Russian classics in their original language must be something.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know, but I can imagine what lovieluvslux meant was that staring at these meaty clothes will gross people out enough to make them vegan


what makes me (sometimes) consider going that way is not the look of the meat, but reading about all nasty things they put into it on all stages of manufacture


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> what makes me (sometimes) consider going that way is not the look of the meat, but reading about all nasty things they put into it on all stages of manufacture


True, and the handling of animals  We try to stick to organic.


----------



## Clearblueskies

foxgal said:


> Maison Margiela is known for some weird shoes, but these are just fugly!
> 
> View attachment 4522114


I actually quite like these  I’ll just take myself off to a quiet corner


----------



## lenarmc

Clearblueskies said:


> I actually quite like these  I’ll just take myself off to a quiet corner



I’ll join you. I really like these.


----------



## Clearblueskies

lenarmc said:


> I’ll join you. I really like these.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

How can they still call this the rockstud bag?


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> How can they still call this the rockstud bag?
> View attachment 4527336


Fur stud?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

lenarmc said:


> I’ll join you. I really like these.


Well, I don’t hate them

Fendi handbag anyone?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Are elves real? Because Loewe came out with shoes for elves!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Are elves real? Because Loewe came out with shoes for elves!


Not these _again  
_
ETA: And this from the same company that makes the gorgeous bag classic, the Puzzle. Incroyable.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not these _again
> _
> ETA: And this from the same company that makes the gorgeous bag classic, the Puzzle. Incroyable.


And it’s not a one-time release, they’ve been in the market for a few years now. Does this mean there is demand for them?


----------



## serenityneow

When you need to be upper-body free, yet need a really big bag, and don’t have to pee very often.  Thanks Rick Owens.  Yoox has a white version on sale for $1300.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

serenityneow said:


> View attachment 4535220
> View attachment 4535221
> View attachment 4535222
> View attachment 4535223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you need to be upper-body free, yet need a really big bag, and don’t have to pee very often.  Thanks Rick Owens.  Yoox has a white version on sale for $1300.


So, when you are a handyman with a healthy bladder


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I thought it was a pillow, but nope, it's her designer purse.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I thought it was a pillow, but nope, it's her designer purse.
> View attachment 4537800


Nice socks too.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I thought it was a pillow, but nope, it's her designer purse.
> View attachment 4537800


school girl getting ready for a sleepover with a pillow fight


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I thought it was a pillow, but nope, it's her designer purse.
> View attachment 4537800



I'm slightly surprised she isn't wearing/carrying it on her head.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I was checking the photo and my mother asked me why there is a chain with wig..LMAO...


----------



## Muffin_Top

Honestly, would you guess these are by Gucci if you weren't told ?
I am rather happy they decided to prevent me from wanting to purchase anything for next winter


----------



## DoggieBags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I thought it was a pillow, but nope, it's her designer purse.
> View attachment 4537800


Gives new meaning to the +1 she didn’t bring a date so she brought her favorite pillow instead


----------



## anthrosphere

Going to an amusement park but can't bring your bag? Wear these Fanny pack slides by Nike instead!

Of course you can't fit your phone in there, but at least your cash, cards (maybe) and your single car/house key might fit in them.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

anthrosphere said:


> Going to an amusement park but can't bring your bag? Wear these Fanny pack slides by Nike instead!
> 
> Of course you can't fit your phone in there, but at least your cash, cards (maybe) and your single car/house key might fit in them.


I'd rather wear a real fanny pack. And I hate fanny packs


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Trust me....this is a designer item, not something from the Disney store...

*Mickey Mouse top handle*
_In honor of the 90th birthday of Disney's Mickey Mouse in 2018, this cheeky adaptation of the famous cartoon character walked the Spring Summer 2019 runway. Created using a printed 3-D technique, the top handle bag is enameled to reflect the character's most recognizable depiction._

_Black 3D printed plastic Mickey Mouse ©Disney with enamel details_
_Debossed Gucci logo at handle;  Top handle with 2.1" drop ;   Hidden magnet closure_
_12.2"W x 11.5"H x 8.6"D;   Made in Italy_
_RESERVE FOR BACKORDER.  Delivery estimated between 09/15/2019 and 09/30/2019. _

PRICE AFTER THE PHOTO SO YOU'VE HAD TIME TO DIGEST ALL THIS!




$4,500!!!!


----------



## dissyg

lol, all I can see now is that Micky Mouse head bag as part of a Disney themed headless horseman costume on Halloween.

Admit it, that would be fun. Take two zeros off the price and it'd totally be worth it


----------



## Sakura198427

Was at Walmart today shopping for laundry detergent, and thought I saw Gucci bags, lol

$5 each.   You're welcome.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Sakura198427 said:


> Was at Walmart today shopping for laundry detergent, and thought I saw Gucci bags, lol
> 
> $5 each.   You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542495



Great find - I'm impressed at how quickly Walmart got those replicas out haha!


----------



## peachylv

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Trust me....this is a designer item, not something from the Disney store...
> 
> *Mickey Mouse top handle*
> _In honor of the 90th birthday of Disney's Mickey Mouse in 2018, this cheeky adaptation of the famous cartoon character walked the Spring Summer 2019 runway. Created using a printed 3-D technique, the top handle bag is enameled to reflect the character's most recognizable depiction._
> 
> _Black 3D printed plastic Mickey Mouse ©Disney with enamel details_
> _Debossed Gucci logo at handle;  Top handle with 2.1" drop ;   Hidden magnet closure_
> _12.2"W x 11.5"H x 8.6"D;   Made in Italy_
> _RESERVE FOR BACKORDER.  Delivery estimated between 09/15/2019 and 09/30/2019. _
> 
> PRICE AFTER THE PHOTO SO YOU'VE HAD TIME TO DIGEST ALL THIS!
> 
> View attachment 4541295
> 
> 
> $4,500!!!!


This is perfect accessory and outfit for a day at the Magic Kingdom.  I never thought I’d see an outfit less appropriate and out of place for a day at Disney than the one I saw years ago. A woman in a white dress was carrying a white Birkin, climbed onto the Splash Mountain ride and placed said Birkin at her feet.  That was tough to beat, but Gucci, you won the prize.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Edited to delete


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Am I the only one who finds it... well... unattractive?


----------



## peachylv

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Am I the only one who finds it... well... unattractive?


Is it alive?


----------



## southernbelle43

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Am I the only one who finds it... well... unattractive?


You are not alone!


----------



## ksuromax

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Am I the only one who finds it... well... unattractive?


nope
cobbler's leftovers


----------



## muchstuff

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Am I the only one who finds it... well... unattractive?


Unattractive works for me.


----------



## Clearblueskies

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Trust me....this is a designer item, not something from the Disney store...
> 
> *Mickey Mouse top handle*
> _In honor of the 90th birthday of Disney's Mickey Mouse in 2018, this cheeky adaptation of the famous cartoon character walked the Spring Summer 2019 runway. Created using a printed 3-D technique, the top handle bag is enameled to reflect the character's most recognizable depiction._
> 
> _Black 3D printed plastic Mickey Mouse ©Disney with enamel details_
> _Debossed Gucci logo at handle;  Top handle with 2.1" drop ;   Hidden magnet closure_
> _12.2"W x 11.5"H x 8.6"D;   Made in Italy_
> _RESERVE FOR BACKORDER.  Delivery estimated between 09/15/2019 and 09/30/2019. _
> 
> PRICE AFTER THE PHOTO SO YOU'VE HAD TIME TO DIGEST ALL THIS!
> 
> View attachment 4541295
> 
> 
> $4,500!!!!


No wonder the model is wearing a blindfold


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Muffin_Top said:


> Honestly, would you guess these are by Gucci if you weren't told ?
> I am rather happy they decided to prevent me from wanting to purchase anything for next winter
> View attachment 4538143
> View attachment 4538145


They are ok to me honestly. The hiking boots look better without the crystals


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## anthrosphere

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Was this dress made using discarded denim pieces? Not a fan of the stitching.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Am I the only one who finds it... well... unattractive?


I guess the designer opened up their paper shredder machine one day and as soon as they saw the shredded papers they thought, "wow! I should turn it into a purse!" And proceeded to shred every single piece of colorful material they had. So stylish!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pollie-Jean said:


>


The puffy sleeves remind of a denim jacket I had in the 80s...ugh...bad fashion flashback....


----------



## anthrosphere

I don't know how I feel about this harness. Just don't wear it underneath a jacket. You don't want a cop thinking you're pulling out a gun.

On the bright side though, you won't need to worry about possible pickpocketing or purse snatchers, I guess.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thom Browne


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^


----------



## muchstuff

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thom Browne


I... don’t know what to say ...


----------



## BagLadyT

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thom Browne



Every five year old’s dream shoes!


----------



## poopsie

I reeeeeally want to see those in action with that hobble skirt


----------



## rose60610

That's one wacked imagination. On the other hand, they don't look like they differ for the left foot vs right foot, which probably relieves an intellectual burden for the type of person who'd wear them. Or you could paint them aqua and orange and be the envy at a Miami Dolphins game. In fact, they should let you in for free. Or are they supposed to be killer whales? In that case, I'd buy them if the mouths opened into a vicious looking "Jaws" pose and the teeth were spikes or rockstuds and pass them off as either the latest Christian Louboutin's or Valentino's.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

NB: what is sticking out is his hand, don’t be confused


----------



## muchstuff

Sheikha Latifa said:


> NB: what is sticking out is his hand, don’t be confused


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sheikha Latifa said:


> NB: what is sticking out is his hand, don’t be confused


+


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Khaite: The true Neverfull


----------



## muchstuff

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Khaite: The true Neverfull


----------



## houseof999

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Khaite: The true Neverfull


 Omg how ridiculous is that! I could fit 5 of me in there!  Can't imagine how much that monster weighs! How does one even carry it on one shoulder!?!


----------



## rose60610

I'm glad she isn't carrying a shopping bag in the other hand.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

I think that's a Photoshop


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I think that's a Photoshop


Now that you said it,, I think you are  right. Started googling - found this. Not too small either


----------



## muchstuff

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Now that you said it,, I think you are  right. Started googling - found this. Not too small either


Still ugly


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> NB: what is sticking out is his hand, don’t be confused


Thanks for clarifying. Most of us would have thought of something more X rated.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Now that you said it,, I think you are  right. Started googling - found this. Not too small either


Still ridiculous!


----------



## mzbaglady1

I came across a pineapple shoe. And yes it was heavy. Just in time for Halloween.


----------



## BleuSaphir

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Trust me....this is a designer item, not something from the Disney store...
> 
> *Mickey Mouse top handle*
> _In honor of the 90th birthday of Disney's Mickey Mouse in 2018, this cheeky adaptation of the famous cartoon character walked the Spring Summer 2019 runway. Created using a printed 3-D technique, the top handle bag is enameled to reflect the character's most recognizable depiction._
> 
> _Black 3D printed plastic Mickey Mouse ©Disney with enamel details_
> _Debossed Gucci logo at handle;  Top handle with 2.1" drop ;   Hidden magnet closure_
> _12.2"W x 11.5"H x 8.6"D;   Made in Italy_
> _RESERVE FOR BACKORDER.  Delivery estimated between 09/15/2019 and 09/30/2019. _
> 
> PRICE AFTER THE PHOTO SO YOU'VE HAD TIME TO DIGEST ALL THIS!
> 
> View attachment 4541295
> 
> 
> $4,500!!!!


I am so hauted by the look of this mickey mouse head bag...


----------



## mzbaglady1

I'm at work when I came across this. I started laughing hysterically. Credit to boredpanda. I guess with the new fad of large butt implants these pants will be popular.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm at work when I came across this. I started laughing hysterically. Credit to boredpanda. I guess with the new fad of large butt implants these pants will be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568079


   
Genius, actually!


----------



## mzbaglady1

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Genius, actually!


When your butt enhancement needs that extra lift.


----------



## muchstuff

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm at work when I came across this. I started laughing hysterically. Credit to boredpanda. I guess with the new fad of large butt implants these pants will be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568079


They'd make great tattoos .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> They'd make great tattoos .


That could be a source of much tattoo parlour fun depending on the stat of ones bum and ones ability to be self deprecating. Not necessary for me of course, with my buns of steel 





(From the first Despicable Me movie)


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I came across a pineapple shoe. And yes it was heavy. Just in time for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564453


But why is this picture shared in this thread? Why????? 
Actually it's a perfect pair for some theme party!
At first,  all I saw was the big pineapple in the middle of the picture and was quite confused!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That could be a source of much tattoo parlour fun depending on the stat of ones bum and ones ability to be self deprecating. Not necessary for me of course, with my buns of steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From the first Despicable Me movie)


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Now that you said it,, I think you are  right. Started googling - found this. Not too small either


I actually had a tote bag bigger than this as a freshman in college. I definitely overcompensated and wanted to MAKE SURE that I had a bag big enough for all my essentials. 
The first day I used it, I noticed how ridiculous it looked and I was soooooo embarrassed for the whole day I used it!!!
Also,  it was such an abyss that it was very difficult to fish out my what seemed like tiny items from the bag.


----------



## rose60610

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Now that you said it,, I think you are  right. Started googling - found this. Not too small either



This bag is like taking one's entire studio apartment with them, for fear they might forget something and leave it behind.  Like their ironing board or microwave.


----------



## lenarmc

Not going to lie, I like the butt leggings. Too funny.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

lenarmc said:


> Not going to lie, I like the butt leggings. Too funny.


Honestly, me too. That would be a great gift


----------



## Sunshine mama

These:
They say Gucci is killing it these days. I say they are correct.  Gucci is killing it. They are killing my desire for the brand right now.
All I see from these pictures: jesters!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lenarmc said:


> Not going to lie, I like the butt leggings. Too funny.


Perfect for the lifted butt look!


----------



## DoggieBags

Sunshine mama said:


> These:
> They say Gucci is killing it these days. I say they are correct.  Gucci is killing it. They are killing my desire for the brand right now.
> All I see from these pictures: jesters!


When your stole rivals the fluffiness of a sheepdog and you need a face plate on your hat to keep the fluffy stole out of your face... think Gucci


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> These:
> They say Gucci is killing it these days. I say they are correct.  Gucci is killing it. They are killing my desire for the brand right now.
> All I see from these pictures: jesters!


When the elderly woman and the dogs looks the best out of the whole campaign. I really don't get the multiple prints, patterns, colors most of these designer are going in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> When the elderly woman and the dogs looks the best out of the whole campaign. I really don't get the multiple prints, patterns, colors most of these designer are going in.


I wonder if the elderly woman’s coat is a vintage Gucci? Because she looks great!


----------



## DoggieBags

Is this supposed to make a separate purse unnecessary?


----------



## Sol Ryan

DoggieBags said:


> Is this supposed to make a separate purse unnecessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571573


Shame they are probably a small fortune.... for practical purposes, I like them... lol...


----------



## DoggieBags

Sol Ryan said:


> Shame they are probably a small fortune.... for practical purposes, I like them... lol...


$1,450 on the saks website


----------



## Sol Ryan

DoggieBags said:


> $1,450 on the saks website


Yeah... they crazy... lol....

I mean... it’s a purse AND a pair of shoes.... but they crazy... lol... probably sell out before I can get them 75% off lol


----------



## rose60610

OK. I'm going to come clean. I actually saw these before online on Neiman's site AND CLICKED on them. It was like a morbid curiosity and momentarily I thought they were kinda cool. But I've come to my senses now and would rather spend that kind of money on Manolo Hangisi's.  Which are on a different planet than the combat boots. I will say that if there's one thing my closet's got, it's variation.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I support that...my mom and co-workers make fun of me for my wide and varied collection that varies from over 100 (eep) Nikes to a few Jimmy Choo and Loubs... it’s all over the place... and 99% of the time I wear Stan Smiths lol!

(Thursday nights at Burlington Coat Factory  was a dangerous thing for me to discover for sneakers  lol)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ok, these are not designer items and they are supposed to be fun. But I just wanted to share


----------



## rose60610

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, these are not designer items and they are supposed to be fun. But I just wanted to share



Well, if the shoe fits......


----------



## Hyacinth

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, these are not designer items and they are supposed to be fun. But I just wanted to share



What a wonderful display! Those look like they're great fun. I love the one in the top photo with the metal heart, and the two with the Phoenix if that's what the birds are. And the Rubber Ducky heel is adorable. I'll take a pair of each please, size 8, just put it on my bill.


----------



## zinacef

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, these are not designer items and they are supposed to be fun. But I just wanted to share


These are some hard work!  There has to be a market for these , a lot of work to do, to think about the design, etc....  I wonder where can you actually get these.


----------



## rose60610

They are far prettier than Prada combat boots and would brighten any display.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

zinacef said:


> These are some hard work!  There has to be a market for these , a lot of work to do, to think about the design, etc....  I wonder where can you actually get these.


Carnaby Street, London


----------



## zinacef

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Carnaby Street, London


Has anyone seen somebody wearing this and for what occasion?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Sunshine mama said:


> These:
> They say Gucci is killing it these days. I say they are correct.  Gucci is killing it. They are killing my desire for the brand right now.
> All I see from these pictures: jesters!


The long red coat with navy trim in the top photo has potential. If would look 100% better if it didn't have that ginormous fur collar or if the collar was just a normal size. But yeah, Gucci has just been plain weird lately.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga S/S 2020 collection, this is part of the MEN'S collection apparently, comes in white, pink and black. I hate hello kitty period, but there'll be a market with the young Asian gals here in Vancouver so I expect to see it at some point.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga S/S 2020 collection, this is part of the MEN'S collection apparently, comes in white, pink and black. I hate hello kitty period, but there'll be a market with the young Asian gals here in Vancouver so I expect to see it at some point.
> View attachment 4576495


Ugh! I'd much rather see the alien head you see when the bag is upside down. Yup, give me an alien face Balenciaga please. It will be more fun! Lol! Even the bag looks easily amused like me!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ugh! I'd much rather see the alien head you see when the bag is upside down. Yup, give me an alien face Balenciaga please. It will be more fun! Lol! Even the bag looks easily amused like me!
> View attachment 4576556


Ah, you mean like this? (My DH is very obliging ).


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Ah, you mean like this? (My DH is very obliging ).
> View attachment 4576582


Exactly! (What a good sport!r) Yes,  so we look like we are carrying alien heads instead of hello Kitty heads. Oooh Pom pons upside with handles! Even better.. yes please.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> The long red coat with navy trim in the top photo has potential. If would look 100% better if it didn't have that ginormous fur collar or if the collar was just a normal size. But yeah, Gucci has just been plain weird lately.


Yes. The coat itself by itself is great.


----------



## rose60610

When people wearing bags on their heads look far better than models wearing certain Gucci pieces, it's time for Gucci to re-think some of their styles. Just sayin'


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

zinacef said:


> Has anyone seen somebody wearing this and for what occasion?


I haven’t seen anyone buying. Don’t know how they survive


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That could be a source of much tattoo parlour fun depending on the stat of ones bum and ones ability to be self deprecating. Not necessary for me of course, with my buns of steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From the first Despicable Me movie)


and at some point there will be just the legs of the two atlantes sticking out ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga S/S 2020 collection, this is part of the MEN'S collection apparently, comes in white, pink and black. I hate hello kitty period, but there'll be a market with the young Asian gals here in Vancouver so I expect to see it at some point.
> View attachment 4576495


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga S/S 2020 collection, this is part of the MEN'S collection apparently, comes in white, pink and black. I hate hello kitty period, but there'll be a market with the young Asian gals here in Vancouver so I expect to see it at some point.
> View attachment 4576495


I'm not part of that demographic, but I love Hello Kitty.  And even if I bought the bag, I don't think I can wear it out to a public place.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> and at some point there will be just the legs of the two atlantes sticking out ...


Good call!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I haven’t seen anyone buying. Don’t know how they survive


There are all kinds of groups people belong to.  Once I went to a hotel,  and there was a Furry convention,  where people are dressed like furry anime characters. But I think some people actually live like that on a day to day basis!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sunshine mama said:


> There are all kinds of groups people belong to.  Once I went to a hotel,  and there was a Furry convention,  where people are dressed like furry anime characters. But I think some people actually live like that on a day to day basis!


This looks like a beginning of some horror movie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This looks like a beginning of some horror movie


Hahahahahahahah!!!!! So true!
Also, can you imagine the stink!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> There are all kinds of groups people belong to.  Once I went to a hotel,  and there was a Furry convention,  where people are dressed like furry anime characters. But I think some people actually live like that on a day to day basis!


Yeah... You don't want to know what they do while wearing those costumes.


----------



## Shelby33

Prada


----------



## mzbaglady1

Trick or Treat. Happy Halloween!


----------



## fabuleux

Sheikha Latifa said:


> NB: what is sticking out is his hand, don’t be confused


Isn’t that Milk? I love him!


----------



## fabuleux

anthrosphere said:


> Anyone wants a fancy $10K chair by Louis Vuitton? Perfect for your Housewives of (insert city here)/Kardashian-inspired home!


Wow this chair is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

mzbaglady1 said:


> Trick or Treat. Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578572


Well that’s terrifying.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Well that’s terrifying.


It is terrifying. To me, this represents multiple faces of evil.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> It is terrifying. To me, this represents multiple faces of evil.


LOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Prada
> View attachment 4578299


Well, I think nowadays looking goofy can be expensive.


----------



## altigirl88

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3699292
> 
> 
> $2K Chanel Boomerang... for fun days in the park....



I just discovered this thread and realized at least if this goes out of style it’ll come back in


----------



## Notorious Pink

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah... You don't want to know what they do while wearing those costumes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

⬆️ Late but worth it.
Extra points if you know what that’s from.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Notorious Pink said:


> ⬆️ Late but worth it.
> Extra points if you know what that’s from.


Is there a link? Not working for me


----------



## Shelby33

Notorious Pink said:


> ⬆️ Late but worth it.
> Extra points if you know what that’s from.


The Shining


----------



## Lake Effect

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Now that you said it,, I think you are  right. Started googling - found this. Not too small either


I just came across this post. I used to think the original Coach Duffle was a black hole. I stand corrected.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> These:
> They say Gucci is killing it these days. I say they are correct.  Gucci is killing it. They are killing my desire for the brand right now.
> All I see from these pictures: jesters!


About 2 years ago they had ads here on this site that made me want to stab myself in the eye. I am still trying to forget the video clip of crazy eyes doing the back and forth thing with the neck   These ads just make me go meh. That’s a win for me.
Babushka needs a housecoat and rolled down knee highs .


----------



## Shelby33

mzbaglady1 said:


> Trick or Treat. Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578572


Pretty cool lamp.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga S/S 2020 collection, this is part of the MEN'S collection apparently, comes in white, pink and black. I hate hello kitty period, but there'll be a market with the young Asian gals here in Vancouver so I expect to see it at some point.
> View attachment 4576495


I love hello kitty but in my adult mindset that's too. Much


----------



## Phoenix0001

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga S/S 2020 collection, this is part of the MEN'S collection apparently, comes in white, pink and black.
> View attachment 4576495


That's really...something.


----------



## Shelby33

This thread always reminds me of this scene


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

We need holiday amusement so bumping from page 2...
I can't decide which one kneepads I like better:
Saks Interlocking Logo version  (more subtle and great colors)



Or Nordstrom's version



Both priced at *$340.*

Both still far cheaper than these $980  Saks technical jersey knee pad leggings.


----------



## Lake Effect

^^ How do employees keep a straight face when dealing products like above ? ^^


----------



## Lake Effect

Shelby33 said:


> This thread always reminds me of this scene



Jennifer Saunders was unparalleled in the way she skewered fashion, social climbing, metaphysics . . .
ETA, in every episode no less, for how many seasons??


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lake Effect said:


> ^^ How do employees keep a straight face when dealing products like above ? ^^


Especially when the customer tries on this hideous attire and ask you what do you think?


Lake Effect said:


> ^^


----------



## Lake Effect

mzbaglady1 said:


> Especially when the customer tries on this hideous attire and ask you what do you think?


Well put lol


----------



## danvalen

Hahaha! That's too bad! The first pic had me absolutely rolling! True neverfull looool!


----------



## danvalen




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Caramel distressed leather Rhonda Ochs Spring Buck flap clutch ..... Image from TRR listing. 
I don't get this one at all??!!


----------



## DoggieBags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Caramel distressed leather Rhonda Ochs Spring Buck flap clutch ..... Image from TRR listing.
> I don't get this one at all??!!
> View attachment 4606232
> View attachment 4606233


I had to reread your post. At first I thought u wrote butt flap which I thought was a strange but appropriate name for this bag  but then I saw it’s actually a buck flap  seems huge for a clutch.


----------



## michellem

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Caramel distressed leather Rhonda Ochs Spring Buck flap clutch ..... Image from TRR listing.
> I don't get this one at all??!!
> View attachment 4606232
> View attachment 4606233


----------



## Hyacinth

danvalen said:


>



Oooooo, LOVE the Miss Piggy pumps! Now THERE is a lady who really understands style!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Came across these bags on Nordstrom website. When you are hungry, or need to take a quick photo, put on some lipstick just WTH?


----------



## mzbaglady1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Caramel distressed leather Rhonda Ochs Spring Buck flap clutch ..... Image from TRR listing.
> I don't get this one at all??!!
> View attachment 4606232
> View attachment 4606233


Hairy buttocks clutch this is what this looks like.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

mzbaglady1 said:


> Came across these bags on Nordstrom website. When you are hungry, or need to take a quick photo, put on some lipstick just WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607321
> View attachment 4607325
> View attachment 4607326
> View attachment 4607327
> View attachment 4607329


Definitely not some of Judith Leiber's best designs...


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Came across these bags on Nordstrom website. When you are hungry, or need to take a quick photo, put on some lipstick just WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607321
> View attachment 4607325
> View attachment 4607326
> View attachment 4607327
> View attachment 4607329


The pizza bag, the food tray bag, and the french fry bag could be a man magnet, so better watch out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Caramel distressed leather Rhonda Ochs Spring Buck flap clutch ..... Image from TRR listing.
> I don't get this one at all??!!
> View attachment 4606232
> View attachment 4606233


NASTY!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

favoritethingshawaii said:


> We need holiday amusement so bumping from page 2...
> I can't decide which one kneepads I like better:
> Saks Interlocking Logo version  (more subtle and great colors)
> 
> View attachment 4605796
> 
> Or Nordstrom's version
> 
> View attachment 4605797
> 
> Both priced at *$340.*
> 
> Both still far cheaper than these $980  Saks technical jersey knee pad leggings.
> 
> View attachment 4605803


All my DDs played volleyball. They all wore knee pads, but these were not available back then. Thank God!!! I could imagine just one player wearing a pair of these, and the rest is history.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty cool lamp.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

I am amused that the model is wearing SHORTS in the first photo.  So that means it could be worn here, where it's 82 degrees right now!

Both from Nordstrom's website.



The buyer would also need someone to help them put it on haha.  But lots of creative possibilities!

This one more practical perhaps???


----------



## whateve

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I am amused that the model is wearing SHORTS in the first photo.  So that means it could be worn here, where it's 82 degrees right now!
> 
> Both from Nordstrom's website.
> 
> View attachment 4611526
> 
> The buyer would also need someone to help them put it on haha.  But lots of creative possibilities!
> 
> This one more practical perhaps???
> View attachment 4611527


That's just a comforter with an armhole!


----------



## anthrosphere

mzbaglady1 said:


> I came across a pineapple shoe. And yes it was heavy. Just in time for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564453



Perfect for a day trip to the Dole Plantation in Hawaii.


----------



## mzbaglady1

anthrosphere said:


> Perfect for a day trip to the Dole Plantation in Hawaii.


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> That's just a comforter with an armhole!



You’re saying that like it’s a bad thing! Time to show up to work with that for ideal napping.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Can you imagine just opening up some of these WTH finds on Christmas morning or as a secret Santa gift?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^I always wanted to murder and skin a Muppet and wear it as a handbag...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Btw those Maison Margela bags are so cool. Genuine leather but very light and can be used as a pillow on a hard day


----------



## southernbelle43

What’s with all of the padding in bags and clothes?  Is this rebellion against the models who weigh 27.5 pounds and are supposed to be  role models for the  kids!  Just saying (a phrase that is guaranteed to drive some people batty).


----------



## papertiger

mzbaglady1 said:


> Came across these bags on Nordstrom website. When you are hungry, or need to take a quick photo, put on some lipstick just WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607321
> View attachment 4607325
> View attachment 4607326
> View attachment 4607327
> View attachment 4607329



I would have loved these 15 years ago


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I am amused that the model is wearing SHORTS in the first photo.  So that means it could be worn here, where it's 82 degrees right now!
> 
> Both from Nordstrom's website.
> 
> View attachment 4611526
> 
> The buyer would also need someone to help them put it on haha.  But lots of creative possibilities!
> 
> This one more practical perhaps???
> View attachment 4611527



I would like the 2nd with a strict pencil skirt suit


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> What’s with all of the padding in bags and clothes?  Is this rebellion against the models who weigh 27.5 pounds and are supposed to be  role models for the  kids!  Just saying (a phrase that is guaranteed to drive some people batty).



They're just jumping on the trend till it bursts. 

I actually don't mind the idea of the feather padded stole or the 'pillow' handbag. With a 4 hour round trip on the train they would both come in really hand for a nap. And I say this as someone who doesn't own a single padded coat/jacket.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Shelby33 said:


> This thread always reminds me of this scene



My favorite


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Notorious Pink said:


> My favorite


Gucci (sorry PT)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's Fendi - does that make this ok? No, it doesn't.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Who actually wears this stuff? Besides the models in pictures or on the runway. Moncler. Met gala ball anyone?


----------



## southernbelle43

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's Fendi - does that make this ok? No, it doesn't.
> View attachment 4640067


Silly


----------



## muchstuff

mzbaglady1 said:


> Who actually wears this stuff? Besides the models in pictures or on the runway. Moncler. Met gala ball anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642908
> View attachment 4642909
> View attachment 4642910


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mzbaglady1 said:


> Who actually wears this stuff? Besides the models in pictures or on the runway. Moncler. Met gala ball anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642908
> View attachment 4642909
> View attachment 4642910



 Thanks for the laugh !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Really ?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Really ?


A bag for shark hunting.


----------



## chowlover2

Baby shark...


----------



## Hyacinth

mzbaglady1 said:


> Who actually wears this stuff? Besides the models in pictures or on the runway. Moncler. Met gala ball anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642910



How in the name of all that's holy are you supposed to go to the bathroom in that? 

Is there a Porta-Loo hidden underneath?

Or maybe the entire thing is made of Poise pads.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Really ?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

My 3 year old nephew is f*^&(#%& for that Baby Shark madness, he'd freak over that thing.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thoughts?


Only one... why?????


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 

Rick Owens
2808 € for the coat and 1269 €  for the bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More Rick Owens 
€ 5.751


----------



## DoggieBags

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> Rick Owens
> 2808 € for the coat and 1269 €  for the bag


Is that rabbit actually missing an eye?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's supposedly SpongeBob Squarepants??!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mzbaglady1 said:


> Who actually wears this stuff? Besides the models in pictures or on the runway. Moncler. Met gala ball anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642908
> View attachment 4642909
> View attachment 4642910


Oh no, they've hit the streets - Billie Eilish is wearing a version


----------



## doni

mzbaglady1 said:


> Who actually wears this stuff? Besides the models in pictures or on the runway. Moncler. Met gala ball anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642908
> View attachment 4642909
> View attachment 4642910


Oh wow, I these are so beautiful...

Kind of loving the Gucci mega glasses chain. I spent my youth with my glasses hanging on a chain until it was so painfully uncool I couldn't keep it any longer, and swiftly started loosing pairs of glasses all over the place. I could see myself tempted by this.


----------



## mzbaglady1

DoggieBags said:


> Is that rabbit actually missing an eye?


I did not notice the one eye missing until I read your comment and I am howling at work and my co-workers and manager is looking at me like are you ok?


----------



## mzbaglady1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh no, they've hit the streets - Billie Eilish is wearing a version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656850


Yes you will definitely fly away in the wind with this hideous coat on.


----------



## chowlover2

How do you walk through a door or even get inside a car?


----------



## mzbaglady1

I give up. The coat looks like a mop and put on those sasquatch boots. And someone's pet might go into attack mode.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4656673
> 
> 
> It's supposedly SpongeBob Squarepants??!!


I'm so embarrassed. There was a time when I was thinking about buying this!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so embarrassed. There was a time when I was thinking about buying this!


To rehab and make beautiful?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> Is that rabbit actually missing an eye?


I think so.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> To rehab and make beautiful?


Thank you. You are so sweet!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. You are so sweet!


I've seen some of your items, they're AMAZING, really.


----------



## shadowplay

Just what would one pair these with?


----------



## michellem

shadowplay said:


> Just what would one pair these with?


Oh my...that’s a really good question 
Those are hideous; they look like a cast.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've seen some of your items, they're AMAZING, really.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shadowplay said:


> Just what would one pair these with?


With toys!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

shadowplay said:


> Just what would one pair these with?


I would recommend forearm supports


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> I would recommend forearm supports



Love this!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

mzbaglady1 said:


> I give up. The coat looks like a mop and put on those sasquatch boots. And someone's pet might go into attack mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658289
> View attachment 4658290
> View attachment 4658291


I cannot help it, this reminds me of Rod Stewart’s hair


----------



## southernbelle43

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thoughts?


Oh yes I have thoughts, but they would be censored on here.


----------



## obscurity7

I'm not sure if this is kind of genius, or completely absurd, or both.

(https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moschino-paint-can-leather-bucket-bag/5503053/full)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

obscurity7 said:


> I'm not sure if this is kind of genius, or completely absurd, or both.
> 
> (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moschino-paint-can-leather-bucket-bag/5503053/full)
> 
> View attachment 4669458


I am pretty sure my dad has that bag in his garage. I never knew he was so fashion forward.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm upset.  Where is the paintbrush to go with this purse?



obscurity7 said:


> I'm not sure if this is kind of genius, or completely absurd, or both.
> 
> (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moschino-paint-can-leather-bucket-bag/5503053/full)
> 
> View attachment 4669458


----------



## vesna

obscurity7 said:


> I'm not sure if this is kind of genius, or completely absurd, or both.
> 
> (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/moschino-paint-can-leather-bucket-bag/5503053/full)
> 
> View attachment 4669458


Oh I love it for some crazy reason.....I grew up painting our fence as a kid and it brings great memories, I would love carrying it


----------



## vesna

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thoughts?


Horror


----------



## vesna

mzbaglady1 said:


> I give up. The coat looks like a mop and put on those sasquatch boots. And someone's pet might go into attack mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658289
> View attachment 4658290
> View attachment 4658291


My aunt has this and her grandkids called it abominable snowman look


----------



## anthrosphere

Saw this on reddit:
https://www.vogue.co.uk/news/article/harikrishnan-lcf-inflatable-latex-trousers

Inflatable trousers. Clown style is all the rage right now.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Probably already posted. Cannot be unseen. From Loewe:


----------



## Roie55

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on reddit:
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/news/article/harikrishnan-lcf-inflatable-latex-trousers
> 
> Inflatable trousers. Clown style is all the rage right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675986
> View attachment 4675987


i saw and was horrified, they are just seeing what nonsense they can get away with


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on reddit:
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/news/article/harikrishnan-lcf-inflatable-latex-trousers
> 
> Inflatable trousers. Clown style is all the rage right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675986
> View attachment 4675987



These are so ridiculous! The second guy looks like a frog about to jump!


----------



## muchstuff

Can you imagine having to model this crap?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Can you imagine having to model this crap?


I read the article.. thank God he doesn't intend to actually sell those inflatable pants!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> I read the article.. thank God he doesn't intend to actually sell those inflatable pants!


I know it's all about the runway but honestly, does it have to look so ridiculous?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I know it's all about the runway but honestly, does it have to look so ridiculous?


Ridiculous was his way of catching your attention.. and it worked.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ridiculous was his way of catching your attention.. and it worked.


But I still don't know who designed them .


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> But I still don't know who designed them .


Lol it's in the link.. harikrishnan.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Lol it's in the link.. harikrishnan.


Ah, but I didn't look, I didn't care enough


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Ah, but I didn't look, I didn't care enough


Lol no really, you didn't have to click the link.. it's in the words of the link..


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Lol no really, you didn't have to click the link.. it's in the words of the link..


I didn't stick around long enough to read it, one quick look was enough to send me away screaming . I'd love to see those guys try to sit down...


----------



## anthrosphere

muchstuff said:


> I didn't stick around long enough to read it, one quick look was enough to send me away screaming [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]. I'd love to see those guys try to sit down...


*puts on Inflatable genie pants* Wish granted!

Plus, bonus photo of the rear view in action. ;D


----------



## muchstuff

anthrosphere said:


> *puts on Inflatable genie pants* Wish granted!
> 
> Plus, bonus photo of the rear view in action. ;D
> View attachment 4676102
> View attachment 4676103
> View attachment 4676104
> View attachment 4676105


I’m gonna have nightmares tonight now...


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> *puts on Inflatable genie pants* Wish granted!
> 
> Plus, bonus photo of the rear view in action. ;D
> View attachment 4676102
> View attachment 4676103
> View attachment 4676104
> View attachment 4676105


Shouldn't the inflatable part be over the rear so at least it could serve as a comfortable seat? I think those models are having trouble bending their knees.


----------



## chowlover2

anthrosphere said:


> *puts on Inflatable genie pants* Wish granted!
> 
> Plus, bonus photo of the rear view in action. ;D
> View attachment 4676102
> View attachment 4676103
> View attachment 4676104
> View attachment 4676105


----------



## IntheOcean

Those pants remind me of that South Park episode where Randy and then a bunch of other guys got testicular cancer. You can find it on YouTube. Skip to 3:16.


----------



## obscurity7

anthrosphere said:


> *puts on Inflatable genie pants* Wish granted!
> 
> Plus, bonus photo of the rear view in action. ;D
> View attachment 4676102
> View attachment 4676103
> View attachment 4676104
> View attachment 4676105


I... I mean... can you imagine how sweaty and sticky it must get in there after a few minutes??


----------



## tickedoffchick

IRL: "Do you hear that? It sounds like, like squeaky? What IS that?" "Oh, that's Larry from accounts receivable in his new pants!"


----------



## michellem

tickedoffchick said:


> IRL: "Do you hear that? It sounds like, like squeaky? What IS that?" "Oh, that's Larry from accounts receivable in his new pants!"


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> Those pants remind me of that South Park episode where Randy and then a bunch of other guys got testicular cancer. You can find it on YouTube. Skip to 3:16.


I immediately thought of that too! Maybe that is why I thought it should be a comfy seat.


----------



## anthrosphere

Wanna protect yourself from the coronavirus while looking oh so stylish? These brands got you covered - literally!

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...sks-at-paris-fashion-week-coronavirus-1281590


----------



## mzbaglady1

anthrosphere said:


> Wanna protect yourself from the coronavirus while looking oh so stylish? These brands got you covered - literally!
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...sks-at-paris-fashion-week-coronavirus-1281590
> View attachment 4678986
> View attachment 4678987
> View attachment 4678988


What a mess. The full head covering looks like a bank robber.


----------



## anthrosphere

mzbaglady1 said:


> What a mess. The full head covering looks like a bank robber.


The full face mask with the flower eyes is terrifying, too. Like it was ripped out of a Nun slasher/horror movie. Can you imagine a normal person walking down the street  wearing that? *shudder*


----------



## mzbaglady1

anthrosphere said:


> The full face mask with the flower eyes is terrifying, too. Like it was ripped out of a Nun slasher/horror movie. Can you imagine a normal person walking down the street  wearing that? *shudder*


LOL!!!!


----------



## michellem

anthrosphere said:


> The full face mask with the flower eyes is terrifying, too. Like it was ripped out of a Nun slasher/horror movie. Can you imagine a normal person walking down the street  wearing that? *shudder*


Lol 
Have to agree!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't think I'd even accept money to wear it.


----------



## Liberté

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't think I'd even accept money to wear it.
> View attachment 4695720


Perfect people repellant for social distancing!


----------



## IntheOcean

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't think I'd even accept money to wear it.
> View attachment 4695720


Reminds me of a robot screaming in a panic


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thoughts?


Makes me want to eat French fries!


----------



## Sunshine mama

There are times when I can use an extra hand.  But I don't think this would help.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> What a mess. The full head covering looks like a bank robber.


I bet the prices ARE bank robbery!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on reddit:
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/news/article/harikrishnan-lcf-inflatable-latex-trousers
> 
> Inflatable trousers. Clown style is all the rage right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675986
> View attachment 4675987


I think these outfits are for rich clowns!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bag is actually really cute.  I would definitely use it as long as all my daily essentials fit in it. 
You know,  like my microscopic wallet,  my microscopic keys, and my microscopic pochette.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> There are times when I can use an extra hand.  But I don't think this would help.


This is so awfully ugly. Ewww.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is so awfully ugly. Ewww.


And creepy for some reason.


----------



## mzbaglady1

We need a little WTH during these crazy times a giggle, laugh or smirk. LV mens 2020 fall collection. In this collection I spotted plenty of fairy dust, peplum pleats, a shirt hanging off the front of a suit, some clouds.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> We need a little WTH during these crazy times a giggle, laugh or smirk. LV mens 2020 fall collection. In this collection I spotted plenty of fairy dust, peplum pleats, a shirt hanging off the front of a suit, some clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712094
> View attachment 4712095
> View attachment 4712097
> View attachment 4712098


I think the last one has been done before. I really like the clouds, probably not on a man, but I could see myself wearing something with those colors on it. I love that blue. I like the ruffle on the pants too, for me, not him. Something about it makes him look like a waiter.


----------



## chowlover2

I like the shirt on #2, but on a woman with a slightly smaller design.


----------



## IntheOcean

mzbaglady1 said:


> We need a little WTH during these crazy times a giggle, laugh or smirk. LV mens 2020 fall collection. In this collection I spotted plenty of fairy dust, peplum pleats, a shirt hanging off the front of a suit, some clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712094
> View attachment 4712095
> View attachment 4712097
> View attachment 4712098


I like the bag in the last photo. And maybe the shirt in the second to last one...
But everything else seems a bit over-the-top for the sake of being over-the-top.


----------



## doni

I like the LV 2020 Fall collection. Can see a number of men wearing the stuff too. Maybe I am de sanitized but I actually find it on the restrained side


----------



## fettfleck

mzbaglady1 said:


> We need a little WTH during these crazy times a giggle, laugh or smirk. LV mens 2020 fall collection. In this collection I spotted plenty of fairy dust, peplum pleats, a shirt hanging off the front of a suit, some clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712094
> View attachment 4712095
> View attachment 4712097
> View attachment 4712098



The man skirt!  I kinda like it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> We need a little WTH during these crazy times a giggle, laugh or smirk. LV mens 2020 fall collection. In this collection I spotted plenty of fairy dust, peplum pleats, a shirt hanging off the front of a suit, some clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712094
> View attachment 4712095
> View attachment 4712097
> View attachment 4712098


I'm  DEFINITELY sure that I can make all of these!!!!!
But I won't!!!
The last jacket is kinda cool I guess for a costume party.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Well, it's Hermes, and it's a Kelly. But it's also just above the size of a quarter, and going for $5,000!!! And that's resale, it was probably closer to 8K when purchased.  Like, the same as a functional Kelly price. I don't get it.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well, it's Hermes, and it's a Kelly. But it's also just above the size of a quarter, and going for $5,000!!! And that's resale, it was probably closer to 8K when purchased.  Like, the same as a functional Kelly price. I don't get it.
> View attachment 4719333
> View attachment 4719334


For the stupidly rich.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well, it's Hermes, and it's a Kelly. But it's also just above the size of a quarter, and going for $5,000!!! And that's resale, it was probably closer to 8K when purchased.  Like, the same as a functional Kelly price. I don't get it.
> View attachment 4719333
> View attachment 4719334


What? You don't want to protect your quarter with crème de la crème?


----------



## Hyacinth

Sunshine mama said:


> What? You don't want to protect your quarter with crème de la crème?



It's the perfect place to keep the quarter that you're going to need to unlock one of the grocery carts at Aldi.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> For the stupidly rich.


It sold


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It sold


 There’s a second one...


----------



## Sakura198427

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well, it's Hermes, and it's a Kelly. But it's also just above the size of a quarter, and going for $5,000!!! And that's resale, it was probably closer to 8K when purchased.  Like, the same as a functional Kelly price. I don't get it.
> View attachment 4719333
> View attachment 4719334



Actually, it retails for just over $3k (about 1/3 of a Kelly 25) and is being sold above retail in the resale market, due to lack of availability.  Doesn’t make it not ridiculous, but it’s definitely not close to the price of a Kelly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sakura198427 said:


> Actually, it retails for just over $3k (about 1/3 of a Kelly 25) and is being sold above retail in the resale market, due to lack of availability.  Doesn’t make it not ridiculous, but it’s definitely not close to the price of a Kelly.


Right, closer to a Kelly pochette. My bad!


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Right, closer to a Kelly pochette. My bad!


----------



## rose60610

More worthless than a pet rock. I take that back. You can put your pet rock in it. And take it for walks. It's something somebody dopey enough to buy one would do.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is actually really cute.  I would definitely use it as long as all my daily essentials fit in it.
> You know,  like my microscopic wallet,  my microscopic keys, and my microscopic pochette.



It would make a cute charm on a real bag... But no doubt costs too much for that.


----------



## fettfleck

I don't get the supetiny bag craze anyway... What is it about those?


----------



## IntheOcean

fettfleck said:


> I don't get the supetiny bag craze anyway... What is it about those?


I guess they're just cute. They can be worn as a coin purse or just an accessory, in the case of that tiny Kelly bag.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> There are times when I can use an extra hand.  But I don't think this would help.



I (g)love this bag 

Perrin are traditional Parisian _fabricants de gants _(glove makers) that turned to creating exceptional bags a few years ago. I would really like one of their bags.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is actually really cute.  I would definitely use it as long as all my daily essentials fit in it.
> You know,  like my microscopic wallet,  my microscopic keys, and my microscopic pochette.



Who makes it?


----------



## papertiger

fettfleck said:


> The man skirt!  I kinda like it!



I kinda like it too


----------



## papertiger

mzbaglady1 said:


> We need a little WTH during these crazy times a giggle, laugh or smirk. LV mens 2020 fall collection. In this collection I spotted plenty of fairy dust, peplum pleats, a shirt hanging off the front of a suit, some clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712094
> View attachment 4712095
> View attachment 4712097
> View attachment 4712098



Looks like someone's been studying his Margritte 

I can't help it, I do like NG even if I am still crying he left Bat for LV.


----------



## papertiger

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well, it's Hermes, and it's a Kelly. But it's also just above the size of a quarter, and going for $5,000!!! And that's resale, it was probably closer to 8K when purchased.  Like, the same as a functional Kelly price. I don't get it.
> View attachment 4719333
> View attachment 4719334



It's about the length of a mandarin's finger nail. Basically, that's how useful it is and what it signifies. Its status is about not having to worry about such mundane concerns as practicalities or money. 

The retail price is more reflective of the time it takes to make rather than the material. That, and attaching the word 'Kelly' to anything doubles anything H immediately, including desire for it. It's not $5K though, more like 3. 

Wait 'till we see the Birkin charm...TBC...


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Who makes it?


Longchamp.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I (g)love this bag.



I glove your pun. I wish I had thought of it first!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It would make a cute charm on a real bag... But no doubt costs too much for that.


I was so tempted between a mini Longchamp bag and this one, and I chose a mini over this micro, cuz you know.....I still can't find any micro essentials to put into the micro bags yet. 
And the mini is huge compared to this micro.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's not nearly as horrible as some of the items in this thread, but still a no for me. My first thought was it's a Rubik's.


----------



## IntheOcean

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's not nearly as horrible as some of the items in this thread, but still a no for me. My first thought was it's a Rubik's.
> View attachment 4722251
> View attachment 4722252


Mine was the Basic Colors palette from MS Paint!


----------



## Suit

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's not nearly as horrible as some of the items in this thread, but still a no for me. My first thought was it's a Rubik's.
> View attachment 4722251
> View attachment 4722252


Hahaha! I actually own a few pieces of this pixel/cube collection and I love them!! I was expecting to see Anya Hindmarch in this thread

I found this one in YOOX today hehehe, enjoy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Suit said:


> View attachment 4727789
> View attachment 4727790
> 
> Hahaha! I actually own a few pieces of this pixel/cube collection and I love them!! I was expecting to see Anya Hindmarch in this thread
> 
> I found this one in YOOX today hehehe, enjoy!


First thought was 50 shades of gray lol


----------



## whateve

Suit said:


> View attachment 4727789
> View attachment 4727790
> 
> Hahaha! I actually own a few pieces of this pixel/cube collection and I love them!! I was expecting to see Anya Hindmarch in this thread
> 
> I found this one in YOOX today hehehe, enjoy!


All that money and you'll still be cold.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> All that money and you'll still be cold.



 

What's even more scary is that I'm thinking of what I can style it with


----------



## papertiger

I don't know whether I like or dislike this Gucci bag. 

But then I'm not actually sure it's a cat (like) or a rat (dislike).


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I don't know whether I like or dislike this Gucci bag.
> 
> But then I'm not actually sure it's a cat (like) or a rat (dislike).


It looks evil rather than cute! Gucci is claiming it is a cat. Rats don't have green eyes.


----------



## houseof999

papertiger said:


> I don't know whether I like or dislike this Gucci bag.
> 
> But then I'm not actually sure it's a cat (like) or a rat (dislike).


That definitely looks more like a rat (ew) than a cat. It looks evil with those eyes along with the weird face it has.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> It looks evil rather than cute! Gucci is claiming it is a cat. Rats don't have green eyes.





houseof999 said:


> That definitely looks more like a rat (ew) than a cat. It looks evil with those eyes along with the weird face it has.



It was either:

Released too late for Chinese NY (Year of the Rat);

Designed as a rat but then Gucci lost their nerve;

Designed to be a cat but the craftsman lost the memo.


----------



## Suit

papertiger said:


> What's even more scary is that I'm thinking of what I can style it with



I was thinking what a nightmare to put this jacket and putting your arm through the various holes all the time


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> All that money and you'll still be cold.


 It snowed this morning so your comment struck home with me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I don't know whether I like or dislike this Gucci bag.
> 
> But then I'm not actually sure it's a cat (like) or a rat (dislike).


I'm sorry. I just hate this. It scares the heck out of me.
Just creepy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Suit said:


> I was thinking what a nightmare to put this jacket and putting your arm through the various holes all the time


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> I don't know whether I like or dislike this Gucci bag.
> 
> But then I'm not actually sure it's a cat (like) or a rat (dislike).


Looks kinda like Voldemort if he came back as a rat/cat/snake with ears and whiskers. ETA: and weirdly smiley.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Looks kinda like Voldemort if he came back as a rat/cat/snake with ears and whiskers. ETA: and weirdly smiley.



I had to google Voldemort (sorry, I have no HP awareness whatsoever). But yes, something in the nose. I need to check out his morphing qualities. 

BTW, that's not a cheap bag!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


>



Can't go drinking in that jacket. 

Reminds me of a short robe I have, I always manage to put it on upside-down.


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> I had to google Voldemort (sorry, I have no HP awareness whatsoever). But yes, something in the nose. I need to check out his morphing qualities.
> 
> BTW, that's not a cheap bag!


He, shall we say, EVOLVES rather than morphs . But yes the nose...


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Can't go drinking in that jacket.
> 
> Reminds me of a short robe I have, I always manage to put it on upside-down.


LoL!


----------



## Suit

papertiger said:


> Can't go drinking in that jacket.
> 
> Reminds me of a short robe I have, I always manage to put it on upside-down.


Hahaha hadn’t even considered that  yea that would definitely never go well


----------



## rose60610

Suit said:


> View attachment 4727789
> View attachment 4727790
> 
> Hahaha! I actually own a few pieces of this pixel/cube collection and I love them!! I was expecting to see Anya Hindmarch in this thread
> 
> I found this one in YOOX today hehehe, enjoy!



Maybe it's designer wear for those window washers that work cleaning skyscrapers.


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## ksuromax

and you can't unsee it now!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and you can't unsee it now!


Thank God there's no back view.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


Oh so practical.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


>


I like how they don't give a ***, and call it a swimsuit anyway.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thank God there's no back view.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh so practical.


i wonder what do the mean by "get the best" ?...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Between the kids and myself, these shoes would last less than two minutes in my house. Pop-pop-pop-pop.
Maison (I guess Sealed Air Corporation can call themselves Maison now too) Margiela goes Bubble Wrap:


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Between the kids and myself, these shoes would last less than two minutes in my house. Pop-pop-pop-pop.
> Maison (I guess Sealed Air Corporation can call themselves Maison now too) Margiela goes Bubble Wrap:
> View attachment 4743107


We're also a mad bubblewrap-popping family...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i wonder what do the mean by "get the best" ?...


Well to get the best out of anything you should probably never actually use it by their logic...


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> and you can't unsee it now!


It would be kinda cool to get these tan lines!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well to get the best out of anything you should probably never actually use it by their logic...


i don't think so, you can't get the best of wine by NOT drinking it
you can't get the best of money by NOT spending it
you can get the best of the steak by NOT eating it...


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Between the kids and myself, these shoes would last less than two minutes in my house. Pop-pop-pop-pop.
> Maison (I guess Sealed Air Corporation can call themselves Maison now too) Margiela goes Bubble Wrap:
> View attachment 4743107


wonder if this was captured in the CD kitchen


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> It would be kinda cool to get these tan lines!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't think so, you can't get the best of wine by NOT drinking it
> you can't get the best of money by NOT spending it
> you can get the best of the steak by NOT eating it...


I meant clothing or bags .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> wonder if this was captured in the CD kitchen


I've never tried _that_! Be right back


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> We're also a mad bubblewrap-popping family...


It's hard to believe bubble wrap was originally developed as a wallpaper.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It's hard to believe bubble wrap was originally developed as a wallpaper.


I'd be hurling myself against the walls.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I meant clothing or bags .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We're also a mad bubblewrap-popping family...


+1
one Sat i walked into our living room and what did i see there? 
My DH, my big baby, my l'infant terrible is stretched on the coach with a HUGE sheet of bw and he's slowly, but steadily pops one by one all the bubbles with a happy smile on his face. 
a perfect day off, what can i say?


----------



## Joule

muchstuff said:


> I'd be hurling myself against the walls.


I nearly choked when I read this, I laughed so hard.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> wonder if this was captured in the CD kitchen


You are hilarious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> i don't think so, you can't get the best of wine by NOT drinking it
> you can't get the best of money by NOT spending it
> you can get the best of the steak by NOT eating it...


But..... you can't get the best of love by not giving it!
I know it's cheesy but I wanted to throw that in!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> You are hilarious!!!!!!!!!


oh, yes!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> But..... you can't get the best of love by not giving it!
> I know it's cheesy but I wanted to throw that in!


----------



## Clairen4

The face on this bag cracks me up. I can’t decide if it’s snarling or smiling. However, the color of that leather is gorg!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clairen4 said:


> View attachment 4745758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face on this bag cracks me up. I can’t decide if it’s snarling or smiling. However, the color of that leather is gorg!!!!


It scares me.


----------



## Clairen4

Sunshine mama said:


> It scares me.


I can’t imagine how awkward this bag is to carry... Not my cup of tea for sure.


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> and you can't unsee it now!


These would take me forever to put on! They would get caught in my feet and I know I'd get tangled up in them. A mean sailor must have designed these. I know one, and he would totally make these.


----------



## rose60610

Clairen4 said:


> I can’t imagine how awkward this bag is to carry... Not my cup of tea for sure.



I sold a Chanel Mademoiselle bag for the same reason, the triangular structure of it became uncomfortable to me. Maybe if I'd carried it so the bottom hit the curve of my waist it'd have been better? It was pretty, but not as functional as I thought.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> and you can't unsee it now!


I can totally see any Kardashian wearing this. Me? Not so much.


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I can totally see any Kardashian wearing this. Me? Not so much.


lol


----------



## Tbrown

cry4moons said:


> toupee on the go, with strap so you don't loose it LOL


Ha ha!


----------



## Tbrown

Sparkletastic said:


> And I have always thought this Chanel "bag" was non functional and as well as fashion victim tragic.
> View attachment 3386449


Is that a joke??


----------



## Tbrown

Gblb said:


> You're so welcome, but it's true!
> 
> It absolutely does not have to be designer! Maybe the title wasn't the best to say 'designer'; the intention was just to laugh, show some different items, and hopefully everyone has a little fun.
> 
> Now, I really want to see your backpack! It sounds so whimsy. I have an image in my mind of you trying to manage public transport and not injuring someone in the process. The image would be more complete upon seeing the bag.  Thank you! I really hope you can find it!
> 
> I hope others will post theirs too!


Thank you, with so much going on now this is a treat! My husband’s going to think I lost my mind! I’m cracking up!!


----------



## Tbrown

Probably not a good idea 


Sophie-Rose said:


> Crazy Shoes...
> 
> View attachment 3390849
> 
> View attachment 3390850
> 
> View attachment 3390851


to wear them in the rain


----------



## Tbrown

Jaellexo said:


> So I was on Instagram and I found this bag below. I'm confused as if the bag was supposed to have holes or if she got in a terrible accident?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434584


It looks like a face with the tongue hanging out!


----------



## Tbrown

Gblb said:


> These are hilarious! I can only imagine the looks one might receive if worn to Lowes or HD. But, they're on sale!


Useful for a night out and you feel the urge to purchase something in Poshmark


----------



## Tbrown

meowmix318 said:


> Lol. Interesting to see this on a person with a darker color leg lol


Running late and don’t have time to shave you legs


----------



## Tbrown

meowmix318 said:


> Lol so puffy. Reminds me of part of a sleeping bag


I’m sure a kid would just love being picked up at school by his mom in her Cookie Monster outfit!


----------



## Tbrown

lasttrain said:


> I do think this is strangely cute, but maybe not £25k cute!
> 
> View attachment 3914260
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ition-noisette-gulliver-leather/id-v_3668083/


Looks like the mascot for Amazon


----------



## Clairen4

rose60610 said:


> I sold a Chanel Mademoiselle bag for the same reason, the triangular structure of it became uncomfortable to me. Maybe if I'd carried it so the bottom hit the curve of my waist it'd have been better? It was pretty, but not as functional as I thought.


I love the idea of an accordion bag, but with the wide bottom and the dragon/tiger head thingy on the front, I just can see this bag bumping into just about everything.   The color still makes me drool though.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

This beautiful crossbody is on sale now, grab it while you can!


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This beautiful crossbody is on sale now, grab it while you can!
> View attachment 4751092


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Valentino


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4752372
> 
> Valentino


Eww.


----------



## Christofle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4752372
> 
> Valentino



You have to give them credit for finding a use for previous season merchandise.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Violet Bleu said:


> Haha! I was just thinking that it would make a great pillow while traveling!


Hmmmmm. Hairy pillow....


----------



## rose60610

Looks like a High School Freshman art project. If it were I'd think "what a creative teenager". But Valentino? With a four digit price tag I'm sure? Nope!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This shoe gives me the feeling to wanting to pop those air bubbles.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Between the kids and myself, these shoes would last less than two minutes in my house. Pop-pop-pop-pop.
> Maison (I guess Sealed Air Corporation can call themselves Maison now too) Margiela goes Bubble Wrap:
> View attachment 4743107


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

These photos are on the Dior website.  But I don't see them for sale.  Maybe this hat/mask/fringe combo is already sold out?  I have so many questions though - how do you store it?  how do you put it on and keep the fringe looking flowy and not tangled?  I get a necklace tangled in my jewelry box and I go batty.  And finally...would this count as wearing a mask??






Ah found some other info...wearing this type of mask is a signature look by singer Orville Peck...



But still unsure if masks were PR for the Stussy/Dior collab and not for sale...


----------



## whateve

favoritethingshawaii said:


> These photos are on the Dior website.  But I don't see them for sale.  Maybe this hat/mask/fringe combo is already sold out?  I have so many questions though - how do you store it?  how do you put it on and keep the fringe looking flowy and not tangled?  I get a necklace tangled in my jewelry box and I go batty.  And finally...would this count as wearing a mask??
> 
> View attachment 4756178
> 
> View attachment 4756179
> 
> 
> Ah found some other info...wearing this type of mask is a signature look by singer Orville Peck...
> View attachment 4756181
> 
> 
> But still unsure if masks were PR for the Stussy/Dior collab and not for sale...


For people who like hair in their face.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Originally $1,555, now 60% off at $622 on the Nordstrom website...If they had put clear plastic over the holes it actually would have been a cool (and er um functional) look!

From the description:
*Off White Meteor Shower Jitney 2.8 Leather Bag   *Intentionally non-functional and utterly cool, the meteor shower bag can be carried in hand or *you can slip your arm through the largest hole for a runway look*.* 










I had to search for this "runway look" that I will miss out on

*


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The bag is already kinda awkward and now they add this? For close to 2K.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The bag is already kinda awkward and now they add this? For close to 2K.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774151


That's going to look even worse six months down the road...or wet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

$2600 for the all-leather doggie bag. It's larger than my dog


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $2600 for the all-leather doggie bag. It's larger than my dog
> View attachment 4774773
> 
> Maybe you could use it for carrying your doggie?
> 
> View attachment 4774774


----------



## Sunshine mama

favoritethingshawaii said:


> These photos are on the Dior website.  But I don't see them for sale.  Maybe this hat/mask/fringe combo is already sold out?  I have so many questions though - how do you store it?  how do you put it on and keep the fringe looking flowy and not tangled?  I get a necklace tangled in my jewelry box and I go batty.  And finally...would this count as wearing a mask??
> 
> View attachment 4756178
> 
> View attachment 4756179
> 
> 
> Ah found some other info...wearing this type of mask is a signature look by singer Orville Peck...
> View attachment 4756181
> 
> 
> But still unsure if masks were PR for the Stussy/Dior collab and not for sale...


The answer to your questions is easy! Just braid the hairy fringe and boom! Neat and out of the way!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $2600 for the all-leather doggie bag. It's larger than my dog
> View attachment 4774773
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774774


If I somehow had the Chloe bag, I would DEFINITELY cut the fringe off! 
I actually like the dog bag, but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The bag is already kinda awkward and now they add this? For close to 2K.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774151


Why????? Why???


----------



## Sunshine mama

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Originally $1,555, now 60% off at $622 on the Nordstrom website...If they had put clear plastic over the holes it actually would have been a cool (and er um functional) look!
> 
> From the description:
> *Off White Meteor Shower Jitney 2.8 Leather Bag   *Intentionally non-functional and utterly cool, the meteor shower bag can be carried in hand or *you can slip your arm through the largest hole for a runway look*.*
> 
> View attachment 4770031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770027
> 
> 
> I had to search for this "runway look" that I will miss out on
> View attachment 4770126
> *


I'm confused! How does one carry things in it???


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

^^  sorry, forgot to quote...

It's all just for style since it's "intentionally non-functional"!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

They call this "street style". I call it "bat cave style"


----------



## Liberté

Reviving this thread with 848 $US / 720 EUR Dior boxer briefs for women? J'adore.. ugh I mean J'ADIOR? Available now at 24s.com


----------



## IntheOcean

Liberté said:


> 848 $US / 720 EUR


Huh?  I'm all for splurging on fancy underwear, but this is a bit too much, IMO. Those are not even pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Huh?  I'm all for splurging on fancy underwear, but this is a bit too much, IMO. Those are not even pretty.


“Not even pretty” is being kind   .


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> “Not even pretty” is being kind   .


IKR! Simple everyday briefs and the font they used just looks cheap. I suppose they're made of good quality materials, but still. 

Although I wouldn't be surprised if those take off (no pun intended!   ) given the recent trends.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Liberté said:


> Reviving this thread with 848 $US / 720 EUR Dior boxer briefs for women? J'adore.. ugh I mean J'ADIOR? Available now at 24s.com


The question is... would anyone wear it even if it were free?


----------



## anthrosphere

You won't believe that this tiny child-size bag is actually made by Gucci and with a $400 price tag.
ETA: found the stock picture!!









						gold gold gold | Girls bags, Bags, Luxury backpack
					

Aug 20, 2018 - GUCCI Gucci GG Canvas Children's Rabbit Top Handle Gold Heart Bag New This is an authentic GUCCI Gucci GG Canvas Children's Rabbit Top Handle Gold Heart Bag New GUCCI GG Supreme Children's Rabbit Gold Metallic Heart Top leather Handle.  This lovely tote is crafted of brightly...




					www.pinterest.co.uk


----------



## IntheOcean

anthrosphere said:


> You won't believe that this tiny child-size bag is actually made by Gucci and with a $400 price tag.
> ETA: found the stock picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold gold gold | Girls bags, Bags, Luxury backpack
> 
> 
> Aug 20, 2018 - GUCCI Gucci GG Canvas Children's Rabbit Top Handle Gold Heart Bag New This is an authentic GUCCI Gucci GG Canvas Children's Rabbit Top Handle Gold Heart Bag New GUCCI GG Supreme Children's Rabbit Gold Metallic Heart Top leather Handle.  This lovely tote is crafted of brightly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pinterest.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813661


Reminds me of the Loewe Rabbit bag. I imagine it will sell - yes, it's expensive for what it is, but I think quite a few people would find it cute and worth the price tag.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just no to this craziness.


----------



## Lake Effect

favoritethingshawaii said:


> These photos are on the Dior website.  But I don't see them for sale.  Maybe this hat/mask/fringe combo is already sold out?  I have so many questions though - how do you store it?  how do you put it on and keep the fringe looking flowy and not tangled?  I get a necklace tangled in my jewelry box and I go batty.  And finally...would this count as wearing a mask??
> 
> View attachment 4756178
> 
> View attachment 4756179
> 
> 
> Ah found some other info...wearing this type of mask is a signature look by singer Orville Peck...
> View attachment 4756181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> But still unsure if masks were PR for the Stussy/Dior collab and not for sale...


Would this count as wearing a mask?? LMAO


----------



## Lake Effect

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Originally $1,555, now 60% off at $622 on the Nordstrom website...If they had put clear plastic over the holes it actually would have been a cool (and er um functional) look!
> 
> From the description:
> *Off White Meteor Shower Jitney 2.8 Leather Bag   *Intentionally non-functional and utterly cool, the meteor shower bag can be carried in hand or *you can slip your arm through the largest hole for a runway look*.*
> 
> View attachment 4770031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770027
> 
> 
> I had to search for this "runway look" that I will miss out on
> View attachment 4770126
> *


Okay, so it's essentially a bracelet yoh hold onto. Got it.


----------



## rose60610

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just no to this craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815904
> View attachment 4815905
> View attachment 4815906
> View attachment 4815907
> View attachment 4815909



 So.....are these things supposed to take the place of an emotional support animal when your emotional support animal isn't allowed? I'd think you'd be in need of an emotional support animal if you actually plunked down money for any of these things. I've seen weird, but these are creepy weird!


----------



## Clairen4

Was looking around Mercari and for giggles I typed in “Louis Vuitton”. Saw these monstrosities.


----------



## Gamander

Came across these looking at the Loewe selection at Nordstrom.

Went looking for this thread mostly to post the hat, but the shoes are also awful



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-wings-leather-hat/5351092
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-embellished-foot-slipper-women/5459789


----------



## lenarmc

I kind of like the shoes.

Okay. Back to my corner now.


----------



## Gamander

lenarmc said:


> I kind of like the shoes.
> 
> Okay. Back to my corner now.



to each their own  just realized they were slippers


----------



## rose60610

lenarmc said:


> I kind of like the shoes.
> 
> Okay. Back to my corner now.



I admire your courage for standing up for these shoes, slippers, whatever they are! I'm not a fan, but appreciate those who defend the unloved!


----------



## jp23

houseof999 said:


> Ugh! I'd much rather see the alien head you see when the bag is upside down. Yup, give me an alien face Balenciaga please. It will be more fun! Lol! Even the bag looks easily amused like me!
> View attachment 4576556


Literally have never thought about this I legit spat out my water laughing


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just give up. I dont even try to figure out what, why, or how.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The first word is not what you expect.  There's a pair of leggings that looks like you were beaten on your legs with a metal pipe. At this point just giggles and laughs.


----------



## muchstuff

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just give up. I dont even try to figure out what, why, or how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841674
> View attachment 4841675
> View attachment 4841677
> View attachment 4841678
> View attachment 4841679
> View attachment 4841680
> View attachment 4841681


You’ve found some (ahem) real examples of the genre here.


----------



## rose60610

Those were beyond bizarre, more like frightening! I've a new appreciation for what I have in my closet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

This guy right here. 
I guess he bought it before he tried it on.
the Look on his face is a mood. I’m dying.


----------



## lovieluvslux

favoritethingshawaii said:


> They call this "street style". I call it "bat cave style"
> View attachment 4776013


I'm confused.  Is this a yoga mat holder?  I can see that for $1,134.00.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Perhaps if each fringe had some kind of anti virus solution to neutralize something before touching or setting down - that would be useful! Otherwise...

Bottega Veneta The Fringe pouch, shearling and Nappa leather $3,200.


----------



## Egel

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Perhaps if each fringe had some kind of anti virus solution to neutralize something before touching or setting down - that would be useful! Otherwise...
> 
> Bottega Veneta The Fringe pouch, shearling and Nappa leather $3,200.
> 
> View attachment 4846852
> View attachment 4846869
> View attachment 4846870
> 
> View attachment 4846853
> View attachment 4846867
> View attachment 4846868


Put some eyes on this bag and it looks like a squid.


----------



## rose60610

If you go to NM website and search "bottega fringe", about 6 products-bags, coats and dresses appear similar to these. And some are sold out! They'd get caught in every door, car door and elevator door. I don't get it. They'd attract cats that like to play with moving yarn. You'd be attacked by every cat. And they wouldn't let go.


----------



## anthrosphere

I found these on etsy. These clear bags have an LV canvas attached to it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## mzbaglady1




----------



## Christofle

Nice try H. Noooooope


----------



## rose60610

I don't like them either, but watch them sell out.


----------



## IntheOcean

I think those are not bad... I mean, that's not a good looking shoe by any means, Hermes or not (IMO, of course). But I wouldn't call it ugly.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I swear how do you  keep a straight face with this ridiculous ?


----------



## DoggieBags

Way too many things going on in this bag. My eyes keep circling. I Can’t figure out what to focus on.


----------



## mzbaglady1

DoggieBags said:


> Way too many things going on in this bag. My eyes keep circling. I Can’t figure out what to focus on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884303


Busy but the shape reminds me of Chanel hoola hoop bag.


----------



## DoggieBags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Busy but the shape reminds me of Chanel hoola hoop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884319
> View attachment 4884320


Which was another bag that made no sense to me


----------



## DoggieBags

This looks in desperate need of a good hairdresser.


----------



## DoggieBags

mzbaglady1 said:


> I swear how do you  keep a straight face with this ridiculous ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884296
> View attachment 4884297


Damn I wish I could unsee this


----------



## Roie55

Christofle said:


> Nice try H. Noooooope
> 
> View attachment 4880398


----------



## mzbaglady1

DoggieBags said:


> This looks in desperate need of a good hairdresser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884332


Or a lawn mower.


----------



## Christofle

DoggieBags said:


> This looks in desperate need of a good hairdresser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884332



It reminds me of a steel wool scouring brush.


----------



## tlatrice

DoggieBags said:


> Way too many things going on in this bag. My eyes keep circling. I Can’t figure out what to focus on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884303



I actually kinda like this one.


----------



## rose60610

"sponge leather clutch"? so.....if you copied it using rubber bands in place of the leather loops, could you sell it as the vegan version? 

Wouldn't it get caught on everything?


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## whateve

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4901948


Reminds me of Undercover Brother, when he used his bell bottoms as a parachute.


----------



## rose60610

Can smock tops and earth shoes be far behind? Cool threads! Far out! Groovy, Man! 

NOT!


----------



## DoggieBags

Does Peace and Dior fit the theme?


----------



## mzbaglady1

I know some Chanel fan would love these bags. It looks like a carpet you would put down on your bathroom floor.


----------



## Christofle

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know some Chanel fan would love these bags. It looks like a carpet you would put down on your bathroom floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903345
> View attachment 4903346
> View attachment 4903347



That first hobo looks like someone skinned big bird from Sesame Street.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4901948


I actually like these a lot.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christofle said:


> That first hobo looks like someone skinned big bird from Sesame Street.


And this is exactly what I texted my friend with a picture of big bird.


----------



## Hyacinth

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know some Chanel fan would love these bags. It looks like a carpet you would put down on your bathroom floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903345
> View attachment 4903346
> View attachment 4903347




They look like the toilet seat covers my aunt had back in the 1960s.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I know some Chanel fan would love these bags. It looks like a carpet you would put down on your bathroom floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903345
> View attachment 4903346
> View attachment 4903347


But these bags will look good with this outfit!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> But these bags will look good with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904026


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine mama

[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much for making me laugh out loud!!!!!
I needed it so much!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> But these bags will look good with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904026


[/QUOTE]

Seems to be a trend:

Gucci are hopping on too.

So-called 'eco fur' = greenwashing for premium mark-up


----------



## Sunshine mama

Seems to be a trend:

Gucci are hopping on too.

So-called 'eco fur' = greenwashing for premium mark-up





View attachment 4904422
View attachment 4904423

[/QUOTE]
The top one is cool, although what is eco fur? 
Faux fur?


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Seems to be a trend:
> 
> Gucci are hopping on too.
> 
> So-called 'eco fur' = greenwashing for premium mark-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904422
> View attachment 4904423


The top one is cool, although what is eco fur?
Faux fur?
[/QUOTE]

The one is mohair, so it is sustainable (and not vegan). I like it too, but I've had 1960s originals (with pom poms and without LOL) and I always look like a 4 year old with my little chip-monk face when I want to look like a 1960s Marisa Berenson (who graced the Dior catwalk again 2018!)

This is my vision. It helps if I don't look in the mirror on the way out.




On the other photo:
*Yer, basically, in order to appear 'sustainable' companies call faux 'eco' instead of what it is: nylon. *


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> The top one is cool, although what is eco fur?
> Faux fur?



The top one is mohair, so it is sustainable (and not vegan). I like it too, but I've had 1960s originals (with pom poms and without LOL) and I always look like a 4 year old with my little chip-monk face when I want to look like a 1960s Marisa Berenson (who graced the Dior catwalk again 2018!)

This is my vision. It helps if I don't look in the mirror on the way out.

View attachment 4904451


On the second photo:
*Yer, basically, in order to appear 'sustainable' companies call faux 'eco' instead of what it is: nylon. *
[/QUOTE]
Oh. Thank you. 
Awww, that's funny!!! At my age, I want to look like a 4 year old!    But I want to look chic too.

I like your above vision!!! So chic. 
You have the chic-est things btw!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@papertiger 
Oh. Thank you.
Awww, that's funny!!! At my age, I want to look like a 4 year old!    But I want to look chic too.

I like your above vision!!! So chic.
You have the chic-est things btw!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> But these bags will look good with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904026


They missed a couple of spots


----------



## mzbaglady1

Seems to be a trend:

Gucci are hopping on too.

So-called 'eco fur' = greenwashing for premium mark-up
Bottom photo looks like little bo peep done lost her sheep.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> @papertiger
> Oh. Thank you.
> Awww, that's funny!!! At my age, I want to look like a 4 year old!    But I want to look chic too.
> 
> I like your above vision!!! So chic.
> You have the chic-est things btw!



All ages can do chic, and I'm sure you are


----------



## foxgal

WHHHAAAT?!?! I don’t even.....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

foxgal said:


> WHHHAAAT?!?! I don’t even.....
> 
> View attachment 4906113


Uh, no, sorry. Unlined. Can't buy it then.


 "Handcrafted"... It reminds me of a MAD magazine where they showed what Christmas presents would look like if they were built exactly as kids had drawn them on their wish lists.


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> WHHHAAAT?!?! I don’t even.....
> 
> View attachment 4906113


Oh mann! I NEED to start selling my trash!!!
I just need to attach 2 handles and put a logo.


----------



## mzbaglady1

foxgal said:


> WHHHAAAT?!?! I don’t even.....
> 
> View attachment 4906113


Just hideous. No other words to describe this.


----------



## papertiger

foxgal said:


> WHHHAAAT?!?! I don’t even.....
> 
> View attachment 4906113



Handcrafted by... my cat?


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Handcrafted by... my cat?


Ummm, don’t you mean paw-crafted?


----------



## foxgal

And if the lilac playdoh bag clashes, you can get this rust version to coordinate with your burnt lame jacket!





Well...the “nice person” in me feels compelled to admit I actually did like some of the clothing on the Ottolinger website.


----------



## mzbaglady1

foxgal said:


> And if the lilac playdoh bag clashes, you can get this rust version to coordinate with your burnt lame jacket!
> 
> View attachment 4906798
> View attachment 4906799
> 
> 
> Well...the “nice person” in me feels compelled to admit I actually did like some of the clothing on the Ottolinger website.


My God. Who buys this stuff?


----------



## papertiger

foxgal said:


> And if the lilac playdoh bag clashes, you can get this rust version to coordinate with your burnt lame jacket!
> 
> View attachment 4906798
> View attachment 4906799
> 
> 
> Well...the “nice person” in me feels compelled to admit I actually did like some of the clothing on the Ottolinger website.



You should have issued a trigger warning, I can never unsee!


----------



## lenarmc

Those bags look like they are literally melting before my eyes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> And if the lilac playdoh bag clashes, you can get this rust version to coordinate with your burnt lame jacket!
> 
> View attachment 4906798
> View attachment 4906799
> 
> 
> Well...the “nice person” in me feels compelled to admit I actually did like some of the clothing on the Ottolinger website.


I actually like the bag on the top!!!
My kiddos and their friends used to make things like this when they were 5 years old!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hyacinth said:


> They look like the toilet seat covers my aunt had back in the 1960s.


Here is another toilet seat looking cover handbag.


----------



## foxgal

Okay, I really like Ssense as a retailer so don’t mean to pick on them. But some of the “experimental” designers are just like WTF   You’d have to pay me $949 to leave the house carrying this:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

foxgal said:


> Okay, I really like Ssense as a retailer so don’t mean to pick on them. But some of the “experimental” designers are just like WTF   You’d have to pay me $949 to leave the house carrying this:
> 
> View attachment 4914494


The bottom part is like two chicken legs sticking out. I'll stop there. It's like a freaking 100% polyamide Rorschach test. Only three remaining!?!


----------



## mzbaglady1

foxgal said:


> Okay, I really like Ssense as a retailer so don’t mean to pick on them. But some of the “experimental” designers are just like WTF   You’d have to pay me $949 to leave the house carrying this:
> 
> View attachment 4914494


Looks like a virus or fungus.


----------



## muchstuff

foxgal said:


> Okay, I really like Ssense as a retailer so don’t mean to pick on them. But some of the “experimental” designers are just like WTF   You’d have to pay me $949 to leave the house carrying this:
> 
> View attachment 4914494


"Sculptural" my butt.


----------



## nicole0612

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The bottom part is like two chicken legs sticking out. I'll stop there. It's like a freaking 100% polyamide Rorschach test. Only three remaining!?!



I am guessing they started with only 3 as well


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm on a part day fasting and keto/lowcarb trial. I'm not surprised I saw chicken legs


----------



## 880

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The bottom part is like two chicken legs sticking out. I'll stop there. It's like a freaking 100% polyamide Rorschach test. Only three remaining!?!


ITA with @nicole0612 that there were only three to start
@SomethingGoodCanWork, good luck on your fast and keto!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mzbaglady1 said:


> Looks like a virus or fungus.


I think you are right. Look at some of these images. Just what we all need, more doom ambience  








						PAULA CANOVAS DEL VAS | Collections
					






					paulacanovasdelvas.com
				







And for those that prefer a smaller bag, you are in luck for SS2021!


----------



## papertiger

foxgal said:


> Okay, I really like Ssense as a retailer so don’t mean to pick on them. But some of the “experimental” designers are just like WTF   You’d have to pay me $949 to leave the house carrying this:
> 
> View attachment 4914494



Very contrived. It feels like "I'm trying to create a museum piece here  " Even for a serious style statement, does a nylon bag with a "zipped throat" have to be such a price?

Even for avant-garde, that handle is not nice and disproportionate to the rest of the bag. 

Try-hard + design + colour + nylon + price =


----------



## mzbaglady1

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm on a part day fasting and keto/lowcarb trial. I'm not surprised I saw chicken legs


Good luck. All bets are off today for me. Wishing you and your family


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mzbaglady1 said:


> Good luck. All bets are off today for me. Wishing you and your family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914879


Go for it!!! 

Happy Thanksgiving to you mzbaglady1 and everyone else! We don't celebrate Thanksgiving here in the EU so I'm saving the off betting for Christmas. If what I'm doing keto wise works, I'll find a thread in the general forum and report in a few weeks. If I don't post about it there, well, you'll all know all bets went off long before Christmas


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Good luck. All bets are off today for me. Wishing you and your family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914879


Me too!


----------



## whateve

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Go for it!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you mzbaglady1 and everyone else! We don't celebrate Thanksgiving here in the EU so I'm saving the off betting for Christmas. If what I'm doing keto wise works, I'll find a thread in the general forum and report in a few weeks. If I don't post about it there, well, you'll all know all bets went off long before Christmas


You can join us in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2020-weight-loss-thread.1022294/


----------



## Clairen4

foxgal said:


> Okay, I really like Ssense as a retailer so don’t mean to pick on them. But some of the “experimental” designers are just like WTF   You’d have to pay me $949 to leave the house carrying this:
> 
> View attachment 4914494


Does it remind anyone else of the “thing” that popped out of the egg in the movie Alien???


----------



## foxgal

Clairen4 said:


> Does it remind anyone else of the “thing” that popped out of the egg in the movie Alien???
> View attachment 4915638



Yes, that’s it!


----------



## sherrylynn

Clairen4 said:


> Does it remind anyone else of the “thing” that popped out of the egg in the movie Alien???
> View attachment 4915638


It does now!!! Eeek!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Clairen4 said:


> Does it remind anyone else of the “thing” that popped out of the egg in the movie Alien???
> View attachment 4915638



That is horrendous! I wonder if it was made for a joke?


----------



## Pautinka

Could somebody please explain if this is a weird-shaped handbag or some kind of "breastbag", like a bumbag but worn around your front? I'm confused!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pautinka said:


> Could somebody please explain if this is a weird-shaped handbag or some kind of "breastbag", like a bumbag but worn around your front? I'm confused!!


It's both! _So_ versatile!  

At least there are no grubby alien claws sticking out of it.


----------



## Clairen4

Pautinka said:


> Could somebody please explain if this is a weird-shaped handbag or some kind of "breastbag", like a bumbag but worn around your front? I'm confused!!



Just...why????


----------



## papertiger

Pautinka said:


> Could somebody please explain if this is a weird-shaped handbag or some kind of "breastbag", like a bumbag but worn around your front? I'm confused!!



I have no words


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pautinka said:


> Could somebody please explain if this is a weird-shaped handbag or some kind of "breastbag", like a bumbag but worn around your front? I'm confused!!


I actually googled this bag.
It seems like the  designer won an award for her environmentally friendly design.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually googled this bag.
> It seems like the  designer won an award for her environmentally friendly design.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916640
> View attachment 4916641


Oh for crying out loud... Do you buy it by your bra size or what?


----------



## meowkittycat

That chest bag. Is it wrong to like it? Very avant garde. Definitely not for the usual bag collector. I can see why they won the environmentally friendly design award too -- they're using deadstock leather. If I were a collector, I'd buy it for art's sake.


----------



## Pautinka

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually googled this bag.
> It seems like the  designer won an award for her environmentally friendly design.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916640
> View attachment 4916641


Very interesting stuff...but still prefer a more traditional bag! Imagine the looks you'd get rummaging around in that for your lipstick - if you can actually fit one in there!  Thank you for the background info on it.


----------



## Pautinka

meowkittycat said:


> That chest bag. Is it wrong to like it? Very avant garde. Definitely not for the usual bag collector. I can see why they won the environmentally friendly design award too -- they're using deadstock leather. If I were a collector, I'd buy it for art's sake.


It's good that there are people who like it, its ethos is laudable and it would certainly be a talking piece in a collection but as an actual bag it looks awfully impractical and (to my mind) ugly. Plus, as a forty-nine-year-old, big-chested woman the thought of one boob flopping over the empty cup whilst the other gets all sweaty under the leather makes me feel icky and would not be a good look. I tend to stuff my bags and have a good rummage in them - maybe not a good look with this one!


----------



## meowkittycat

Pautinka said:


> It's good that there are people who like it, its ethos is laudable and it would certainly be a talking piece in a collection but as an actual bag it looks awfully impractical and (to my mind) ugly. Plus, as a forty-nine-year-old, big-chested woman the thought of one boob flopping over the empty cup whilst the other gets all sweaty under the leather makes me feel icky and would not be a good look. I tend to stuff my bags and have a good rummage in them - maybe not a good look with this one!


 Absolutely, it's impractical as a bag. I can also see the humour in it. Either it's going to look very slick if you can pull out the one card you're carrying in that boob, or you're going to reach in and struggle to pull that card out. I think it's more a fashion item than it is a bag. Looks like it could make a nice belt if you layer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Oh for crying out loud... Do you buy it by your bra size or what?


I also was wondering about how that would work out.


----------



## Pautinka

meowkittycat said:


> Absolutely, it's impractical as a bag. I can also see the humour in it. Either it's going to look very slick if you can pull out the one card you're carrying in that boob, or you're going to reach in and struggle to pull that card out. I think it's more a fashion item than it is a bag. Looks like it could make a nice belt if you layer.


It would make a lovely belt!


----------



## papertiger

meowkittycat said:


> That chest bag. Is it wrong to like it? Very avant garde. Definitely not for the usual bag collector. I can see why they won the environmentally friendly design award too -- they're using deadstock leather. If I were a collector, I'd buy it for art's sake.



*I have found some words:*

In theory and for art's sake it could work. The leather looks wonderful and it looks very well made. It also comes in 4 colours should you want a red breast bag. I like the idea, but I would like it more if it was just a bra-harness, perhaps a single card slot, it's not commercially viable as a bag. in addition, it's dangerous to tell people they can store their phones next to their bodies this way (Selfridges blurb) and is as a sustainable object totally misleading. 

*Selfridges and Heyeres FF takes this seriously so I thought I'd do a breakdown analysis.*

I am _annoyed_ it's won an award for sustainability and Selfridges lauded it as part of their Project Earth. This is just type of elitist greenwashing nonsense that sets us back in the argument for real change within the industry. Delvaux uses small pieces of leather for leather marquetry and SLGs all the time, much smaller than these need. Judging from the harnesses they are not made from scraps but fairly large pieces of leather. Not the teeny, tiny scraps from the cutting room floor - those scraps have traditionally been collected, pulped and made into reconstituted leather pieces for centuries. 

*At least it's leather, I'm so tired of seeing plastic/nylon/PVC etc being sold as sustainable/vegan/eco/animal-friendly when plastics are the devil (recycled included). 


Practically it's a complete fail IMO:*
The model in the pic has fashion model size chest. I'd like to see a woman with C-cup + try it. 
If you are wearing a bag, you are usually going out which means wearing a coat or jacket. This will not close over most and will ruin others if worn over.
The buckles are at the sides making the adjustments finicky at best.
As above putting it on and taking it off 
Not everyone's shoulder to waist ratio is the same (even on same height women/men) it comes in S and M but the the strap only adjusts 4 holes (2"). That's just enough to alter from empty to full if it fits someone on the shortest hole to begin with. 
The angle is very awkward for the neck if attempting to retrieve belongings 
You should never store a hot phone next to your breast 
You should not carry a phone next to your body for extended periods of time 
*
Questions to perhaps ask when awarding designs for sustainability:*
1. It's a bag. _Can_ it be used as one?
2a. Evidence points to that if Delvaux didn't sell the leather to this designer, it would have been used elsewhere anyway. What's the plus sustainability angle _here_? 
2 b. Once bought, what's the likelihood of it be worn and used or will it be another object in the world? 
3. How can you clearly see what's in the bag when wearing it without acquiring a neck injury? 
4. The average bra size of a woman in the UK (where it's for sale) is a C-cup. How does a woman with C-cup + use it? 
5. Why has the breast pocket been made for a phone when studies have warned against wearing wearing mobile devices close to the body for long periods of time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pautinka said:


> Very interesting stuff...but still prefer a more traditional bag! Imagine the looks you'd get rummaging around in that for your lipstick - if you can actually fit one in there!  Thank you for the background info on it.


Oh my gosh! Rummaging for a lipstick! What a nightmare that would be! Especially if your partner is doing it for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pautinka said:


> It's good that there are people who like it, its ethos is laudable and it would certainly be a talking piece in a collection but as an actual bag it looks awfully impractical and (to my mind) ugly. Plus, as a forty-nine-year-old, big-chested woman the thought of one boob flopping over the empty cup whilst the other gets all sweaty under the leather makes me feel icky and would not be a good look. I tend to stuff my bags and have a good rummage in them - maybe not a good look with this one!


On the other hand,  I am small chested,  so I would rather prefer 2 fully padded bra bag please!!!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> On the other land,  I am small chested,  so I would rather prefer 2 fully padded bra bag please!!!



Me too, I'd also link the option to unzip the bra part(s) and just wear the under-part as a high-waisted belt.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> *I have found some words:*
> 
> In theory and for art's sake it could work. The leather looks wonderful and it looks very well made. It also comes in 4 colours should you want a red breast bag. I like the idea, but I would like it more if it was just a bra-harness, perhaps a single card slot, it's not commercially viable as a bag. in addition, it's dangerous to tell people they can store their phones next to their bodies this way (Selfridges blurb) and is as a sustainable object totally misleading.
> 
> *Selfridges and Heyeres FF takes this seriously so I thought I'd do a breakdown analysis.*
> 
> I am _annoyed_ it's won an award for sustainability and Selfridges lauded it as part of their Project Earth. This is just type of elitist greenwashing nonsense that sets us back in the argument for real change within the industry. Delvaux uses small pieces of leather for leather marquetry and SLGs all the time, much smaller than these need. Judging from the harnesses they are not made from scraps but fairly large pieces of leather. Not the teeny, tiny scraps from the cutting room floor - those scraps have traditionally been collected, pulped and made into reconstituted leather pieces for centuries.
> 
> *At least it's leather, I'm so tired of seeing plastic/nylon/PVC etc being sold as sustainable/vegan/eco/animal-friendly when plastics are the devil (recycled included).
> 
> 
> Practically it's a complete fail IMO:*
> The model in the pic has fashion model size chest. I'd like to see a woman with C-cup + try it.
> If you are wearing a bag, you are usually going out which means wearing a coat or jacket. This will not close over most and will ruin others if worn over.
> The buckles are at the sides making the adjustments finicky at best.
> As above putting it on and taking it off
> Not everyone's shoulder to waist ratio is the same (even on same height women/men) it comes in S and M but the the strap only adjusts 4 holes (2"). That's just enough to alter from empty to full if it fits someone on the shortest hole to begin with.
> The angle is very awkward for the neck if attempting to retrieve belongings
> You should never store a hot phone next to your breast
> You should not carry a phone next to your body for extended periods of time
> 
> *Questions to perhaps ask when awarding designs for sustainability:*
> 1. It's a bag. _Can_ it be used as one?
> 2a. Evidence points to that if Delvaux didn't sell the leather to this designer, it would have been used elsewhere anyway. What's the plus sustainability angle _here_?
> 2 b. Once bought, what's the likelihood of it be worn and used or will it be another object in the world?
> 3. How can you clearly see what's in the bag when wearing it without acquiring a neck injury?
> 4. The average bra size of a woman in the UK (where it's for sale) is a C-cup. How does a woman with C-cup + use it?
> 5. Why has the breast pocket been made for a phone when studies have warned against wearing wearing mobile devices close to the body for long periods of time.


My goodness! So many great thoughtful points!
I was actually thinking about the size of the cuts of leather being quite big for coming from just waste or leftover leather.
And I so agree about the environmental elitism being displayed with the designer receiving the award.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pautinka said:


> Could somebody please explain if this is a weird-shaped handbag or some kind of "breastbag", like a bumbag but worn around your front? I'm confused!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pautinka said:


> It's good that there are people who like it, its ethos is laudable and it would certainly be a talking piece in a collection but as an actual bag it looks awfully impractical and (to my mind) ugly. Plus, as a forty-nine-year-old, big-chested woman the thought of one boob flopping over the empty cup whilst the other gets all sweaty under the leather makes me feel icky and would not be a good look. I tend to stuff my bags and have a good rummage in them - maybe not a good look with this one!


----------



## Clairen4

Pautinka said:


> It's good that there are people who like it, its ethos is laudable and it would certainly be a talking piece in a collection but as an actual bag it looks awfully impractical and (to my mind) ugly. Plus, as a forty-nine-year-old, big-chested woman the thought of one boob flopping over the empty cup whilst the other gets all sweaty under the leather makes me feel icky and would not be a good look. I tend to stuff my bags and have a good rummage in them - maybe not a good look with this one!


So, what happens if you’re a lefty?  Makes for an awkward moment getting into your boob pouch....


----------



## whateve

Clairen4 said:


> So, what happens if you’re a lefty?  Makes for an awkward moment getting into your boob pouch....


Good, now I have a reason for not getting it!


----------



## whateve

meowkittycat said:


> Absolutely, it's impractical as a bag. I can also see the humour in it. Either it's going to look very slick if you can pull out the one card you're carrying in that boob, or you're going to reach in and struggle to pull that card out. I think it's more a fashion item than it is a bag. Looks like it could make a nice belt if you layer.


I've lived in countries where women routinely kept their money in their bras so I don't see it as innovative.


----------



## Egel

whateve said:


> I've lived in countries where women routinely kept their money in their bras so I don't see it as innovative.


And the generic tourist already wore something like this but at least those pouches were machine washable. I love the idea of this but apart from money and a lipstick, this brabag will also hold my under boob sweat. How much I like bags, I don't need a bag that holds my sweat.


----------



## whateve

Egel said:


> And the generic tourist already wore something like this but at least those pouches were machine washable. I love the idea of this but apart from money and a lipstick, this brabag will also hold my under boob sweat. How much I like bags, I don't need a bag that holds my sweat.


DH always reminds me of the lady who pulled her paper money out of her bra and it stuck to the counter from being soaked in her sweat.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> DH always reminds me of the lady who pulled her paper money out of her bra and it stuck to the counter from being soaked in her sweat.


Just, ewww...


----------



## Egel

whateve said:


> DH always reminds me of the lady who pulled her paper money out of her bra and it stuck to the counter from being soaked in her sweat.


Unfortunatly I know exactly how that looks. My aunts still think it's saver to keep money in a bra


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually googled this bag.
> It seems like the  designer won an award for her environmentally friendly design.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916640
> View attachment 4916641


Well, since I am not doing underwires anymore, I'm out  . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

Egel said:


> Unfortunatly I know exactly how that looks. My aunts still think it's saver to keep money in a bra


Yes, and you just reminded me of senior I know who keeps her cell phone there too!! She might be your aunt's friend.


----------



## Clairen4

whateve said:


> DH always reminds me of the lady who pulled her paper money out of her bra and it stuck to the counter from being soaked in her sweat.


Oh my.... That poor cashier.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

"Earlier this week, leaked images of a new model of the Yeezy Boost appeared online, with ridiculous proportions that suggest Kanye West will not be outblobbed."








						2021’s First Sneaker Trend: The Blob
					

It's the perfect silhouette for our woozy, shapeless moment.




					www.gq.com


----------



## doni

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually googled this bag.
> It seems like the  designer won an award for her environmentally friendly design.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916640
> View attachment 4916641



There is one for the boys too:


----------



## Sunshine mama

I did it!!! Found a matching bag for the shoes!
Why just get one shoe bag when you can get two! At this sale price,  you can!


----------



## Shelby33

Pautinka said:


> Could somebody please explain if this is a weird-shaped handbag or some kind of "breastbag", like a bumbag but worn around your front? I'm confused!!


I don't know but I'm getting one for each boob so they look bigger.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Happy New Year!  If you have a resolution to get outside more..consider this!   




*Louis Vuitton Monogram Kite **$10,400*
The Monogram kite makes a stand-out gift for the outdoor enthusiast. House admirers will appreciate the technical nylon construction featuring an allover Monogram print, along with the embossed Monogram canvas carry case presented in a standout red shade. This playful piece was showcased at the Men's Spring-Summer 2019 show.

The carrying case is cool!


----------



## muchstuff

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Happy New Year!  If you have a resolution to get outside more..consider this!
> 
> View attachment 4945894
> 
> 
> *Louis Vuitton Monogram Kite **$10,400*
> The Monogram kite makes a stand-out gift for the outdoor enthusiast. House admirers will appreciate the technical nylon construction featuring an allover Monogram print, along with the embossed Monogram canvas carry case presented in a standout red shade. This playful piece was showcased at the Men's Spring-Summer 2019 show.
> 
> The carrying case is cool!
> View attachment 4945895


Or you may prefer this, from 2017, at a mere $100K...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Or you may prefer this, from 2017, at a mere $100K...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945910


This one takes the cake, IMO. I'd think LV would be above such a blatant display of, um... trashiness.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> This one takes the cake, IMO. I'd think LV would be above such a blatant display of, um... trashiness.


I’ll bet you good money someone bought it though.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Or you may prefer this, from 2017, at a mere $100K...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945910


For that price I’d better be able to take it for a drive


----------



## Sunshine mama

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Happy New Year!  If you have a resolution to get outside more..consider this!
> 
> View attachment 4945894
> 
> 
> *Louis Vuitton Monogram Kite **$10,400*
> The Monogram kite makes a stand-out gift for the outdoor enthusiast. House admirers will appreciate the technical nylon construction featuring an allover Monogram print, along with the embossed Monogram canvas carry case presented in a standout red shade. This playful piece was showcased at the Men's Spring-Summer 2019 show.
> 
> The carrying case is cool!
> View attachment 4945895


Hmmmm. Definitely in my price range for toys. 
At $10.40 I may get 2!!!
Wait.... I read that wrong.  NVM!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> For that price I’d better be able to take it for a drive


Or be able to live in it!


----------



## Nibb

Not sure about the breast purse, prefer to use the breast real estate for my Chardonnay


----------



## nitneet

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually googled this bag.
> It seems like the  designer won an award for her environmentally friendly design.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916640
> View attachment 4916641


This is actually pretty cool but it would probably be uncomfortable for those with well endowed chests.


----------



## Muffin_Top

muchstuff said:


> Or you may prefer this, from 2017, at a mere $100K...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945910


So, let's think about the patina process...


----------



## muchstuff

Muffin_Top said:


> So, let's think about the patina process...


Ewwww......


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4946689
> 
> Not sure about the breast purse, prefer to use the breast real estate for my Chardonnay


Perfect for sneaking into concerts with your own booze.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just hoofing around with some deers.  Who would buy mixed match sneakers especially at that price point? Just buy two different colors of the same sneaker.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just hoofing around with some deers.  Who would buy mixed match sneakers especially at that price point? Just buy two different colors of the same sneaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951963
> View attachment 4951964
> View attachment 4951965


I want to laugh at this, but it's so emperor's new clothes I just can't. The "fashion" industry must be desperate.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I just don’t know why this ended up at TJ Maxx... those holes just make it...









						Made In Italy Jersey Wear Cut Out Tee | New Arrivals | T.J.Maxx
					

Shop TJMaxx.com. Discover a stylish selection of the latest brand name and designer fashions all at a great value




					tjmaxx.tjx.com
				




thank goodness for the undershirt...


----------



## rose60610

I just got another notice about this thread. I was kept in the dark for a few months then got the "bell" alert today. So many missed opportunities! Where to begin??? I AM concerned for the "Wine Rack" users if used for white wine. I like my whites a little chilled, but a rack sitting on your body would warm it up. Unless you put ice chips in to keep it a bit chilled (and then, everything else gets chilled, errr...) it'd be best used for reds. But then you'd have to wear dark colors for it not to show. Take that back. If you'd wear this, are you actually going to care if it shows? Whatever happened to the good ol' flask to take a swig out of when you're out of view?  Is the Wine Rack made for strippers? THAT would attract more money paying customers. Wait, I just read again, it's a purse?? I thought one WORE it as a bra. Chalk it off. Buy a flask.


----------



## Shelby33

Sol Ryan said:


> I just don’t know why this ended up at TJ Maxx... those holes just make it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made In Italy Jersey Wear Cut Out Tee | New Arrivals | T.J.Maxx
> 
> 
> Shop TJMaxx.com. Discover a stylish selection of the latest brand name and designer fashions all at a great value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjmaxx.tjx.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank goodness for the undershirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985653


I don't think there are too many breastfeeding dad's so I don't know what the point of this shirt is...


----------



## Sol Ryan

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think there are too many breastfeeding dad's so I don't know what the point of this shirt is...



Me either. It’s just disturbing and I’m not used to that from Burberry....


----------



## Sunshine mama

ManilaMama said:


> Ever wondered what a fringed trench coat would look like? Well, don’t worry, I got you fam!!
> 
> View attachment 4024581


I should get out my trench coat and scissors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think there are too many breastfeeding dad's so I don't know what the point of this shirt is...


Maybe for wannabe breastfeeding dads???


----------



## mzbaglady1

At 8,000.00 from LV this is one big ass joke.


----------



## muchstuff

mzbaglady1 said:


> At 8,000.00 from LV this is one big ass joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986488
> View attachment 4986489


----------



## Roie55

Take a good look at that price ladies & Gentleman


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just hoofing around with some deers.  Who would buy mixed match sneakers especially at that price point? Just buy two different colors of the same sneaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951963
> View attachment 4951964
> View attachment 4951965


Been there done that when I was a teen!!!!


----------



## Roie55

mzbaglady1 said:


> Just hoofing around


OMG you have me in tears, im wheezing


----------



## mzbaglady1

Roie55 said:


> OMG you have me in tears, im wheezing


I'm sooo happy I can put a laugh or smile on someone's face.


----------



## Egel

Roie55 said:


> Take a good look at that price ladies & Gentleman
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986545
> View attachment 4986546


I hoped my birkies would be trendy after seeing the clogs, I did not expect to see this. It's very sustainable but oh my that price indeed


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

mzbaglady1 said:


> At 8,000.00 from LV this is one big ass joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986488
> View attachment 4986489


Flea rocked this look in the 80s.


----------



## mzbaglady1

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Flea rocked this look in the 80s.


He's just missing the top. Lol


----------



## mzbaglady1

When the Museum of Natural History has a WTH? Poster of your dinosaur claws.


----------



## Roie55

mzbaglady1 said:


> When the Museum of Natural History has a WTH? Poster of your dinosaur claws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993273


The lass in Blue Dino hoofs is questioning her life choices


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanel. I need to take out my clippers for this hairy looking chia pet.


----------



## IntheOcean

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chanel. I need to take out my clippers for this hairy looking chia pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009327


This is actually kinda cute...  Makes me want to hug it and sleep on it, haha.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chanel. I need to take out my clippers for this hairy looking chia pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009327


Reminds me of when I had a bad perm and my hair was all frizzy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This isn't hideous, but it is a confusing bag. Where does one put anything in this bag?????
It's a beautiful doll chair though.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> This isn't hideous, but it is a confusing bag. Where does one put anything in this bag?????
> It's a beautiful doll chair though.
> View attachment 5025403
> View attachment 5025404
> View attachment 5025405


Are you supposed to put those teeny, tiny bags or card cases on this chair? Who walks around with a doll chair anyway?


----------



## Amazona

Bag by definition: a flexible container with an opening at the top, used for carrying things. That vajazzled garden chair is trying to be an accessory of some sort, but def not a bag. A very thin woman's picnic chair for extreme glamping maybe?
Or, I wonder if this is like a boujie ladies' version on a rapper's necklace? Like a high heeled version of this:


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Are you supposed to put those teeny, tiny bags or card cases on this chair? Who walks around with a doll chair anyway?


Exactly!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> Reminds me of when I had a bad perm and my hair was all frizzy!


@Sunshine mama  please tell me you was looking like this? Cackling already. LOL!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This isn't hideous, but it is a confusing bag. Where does one put anything in this bag?????
> It's a beautiful doll chair though.
> View attachment 5025403
> View attachment 5025404
> View attachment 5025405



What we have here is a failure to communicate... It was supposed to be a bag *charm*. But somewhere between design and production the word *charm* somehow got left off.


----------



## mzbaglady1

JenJBS said:


> What we have here is a failure to communicate... It was supposed to be a bag *charm*. But somewhere between design and production the word *charm* somehow got left off.


But usually a bag charm is usually hanging off of a handbag. LOL!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> @Sunshine mama  please tell me you was looking like this? Cackling already. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025681


LOL 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
OMG!!! How did you know?????


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amazona said:


> Bag by definition: a flexible container with an opening at the top, used for carrying things. That vajazzled garden chair is trying to be an accessory of some sort, but def not a bag. A very thin woman's picnic chair for extreme glamping maybe?
> Or, I wonder if this is like a boujie ladies' version on a rapper's necklace? Like a high heeled version of this:
> View attachment 5025457


Thank you for the definition.  Now I definitely know that the chair is not a bag!!!


----------



## Amazona

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the definition.  Now I definitely know that the chair is not a bag!!!


I probably should have sent that message straight to the manufacturer. Seems like they have a bit of a problem with defining what their business does!


----------



## Egel

There are restaurants that give you a chair for your bag. Maybe this is for those extra girls you think those chairs are beneath them so that they now can bring their own glammed up minichair for their microminibag. Then it still would be called a bag chair.

On a more serious note: if someone ever makes fun of my micro mini's, I will show them this bedazzled doll chair 

Edit: on the site it said "this bedazzled objet d’art doesn't actually carry anything, except for a conversation." I find that quite funny though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Egel said:


> There are restaurants that give you a chair for your bag. Maybe this is for those extra girls you think those chairs are beneath them so that they now can bring their own glammed up minichair for their microminibag. Then it still would be called a bag chair.
> 
> On a more serious note: if someone ever makes fun of my micro mini's, I will show them this bedazzled doll chair
> 
> Edit: on the site it said "this bedazzled objet d’art doesn't actually carry anything, except for a conversation." I find that quite funny though.


Thank you so much for the potential use idea if I ever decide to get one!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

When I see a Chanel all white fur bag and boots I automatically thought of these two cute puppies. I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but..


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

So this croissant bag for around 745€ by Moschino will be definitely low in calories.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> When I see a Chanel all white fur bag and boots I automatically thought of these two cute puppies. I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029507
> View attachment 5029508


I want those puppies!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> So this croissant bag for around 745€ by Moschino will be definitely low in calories.
> View attachment 5029599


Unless the bag is a reminder to get croissants everyday!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found this Baguette, for those who prefer carbs with no butter.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> I found this Baguette, for those who prefer carbs with no butter.
> View attachment 5031001
> View attachment 5031002


For people with way too much money...


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chicken claws for shoes, mop shoes, and backwards ass heel shoes your definitely be the conversation of a party.


----------



## Egel

The last shoe looks like a bad version of United Nude's Eamz's heel. Although United Nude also isn't for most people either.


----------



## Egel

No Balenciaga, this is not € 795 funny...


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Nothing says Easter like a basket purse


----------



## Amazona

Egel said:


> No Balenciaga, this is not € 795 funny...


Looks like a freebie ad bag you get when you buy 20 € worth of dog treats.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Nothing says Easter like a basket purse


Ooh, but I kind of like that bag, not on me, but on someone with the right style


----------



## papertiger

Egel said:


> The last shoe looks like a bad version of United Nude's Eamz's heel. Although United Nude also isn't for most people either.
> 
> View attachment 5041447



I have some UN, they're fun - and not as scary to walk in as some crazy shoes.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Than


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ooh, but I kind of like that bag, not on me, but on someone with the right style


Thanks! This is a kind of favorite for just the right times. I picked up up at a thrift store in Lake Tahoe for 8 bucks. It is well made...no label at all. The little wooden beads make a nice sound when it moves.

I realize now I posted this in the wrong forum. There is an opposite forum for no-name bags we love. That’s where I meant to put this.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Than
> 
> Thanks! This is a kind of favorite for just the right times. I picked up up at a thrift store in Lake Tahoe for 8 bucks. It is well made...no label at all. The little wooden beads make a nice sound when it moves.
> 
> I realize now I posted this in the wrong forum. There is an opposite forum for no-name bags we love. That’s where I meant to put this.


I thought so, that's a very pretty basket bag, congratulations on your find! 

Not at all suited for this thread of fashion designer try-hards and their kindergarten level output. No offense to kindergartners  Although I have to confess someone once posted a pair of Mulberry shoes here that I ADORED and I still stand by them proudly


----------



## Egel

papertiger said:


> I have some UN, they're fun - and not as scary to walk in as some crazy shoes.


They keep crazy for the catwalk. I wear the understated ones and appreciate the rest. There is something about the sculptural ones I just adore.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chicken claws for shoes, mop shoes, and backwards ass heel shoes your definitely be the conversation of a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041117
> View attachment 5041118
> View attachment 5041119


I kinda like the last one. 
And the 2nd one, I can use it for  cleaning the floors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ooh, but I kind of like that bag, not on me, but on someone with the right style


Yes. Moses in the basket style.


----------



## Jereni

But whyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> But whyyyyyyyy...
> 
> View attachment 5050813


I saw that one on Saks.com!
I saw the interior picture and it is soooo well made!
If I had $$$ to burn,  I would get it for its workmanship.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Jereni said:


> But whyyyyyyyy...
> 
> View attachment 5050813


Love the soft yellow color. Trying to figure out if this is only for glasses because of the shape of the bag.


----------



## houseof999

Jereni said:


> But whyyyyyyyy...
> 
> View attachment 5050813



It's so cheesey!


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> But whyyyyyyyy...
> 
> View attachment 5050813


Were they inspired by cheese?  I'm gonna go make myself a cheese sandwich now!


----------



## Jereni

IntheOcean said:


> Were they inspired by cheese?  I'm gonna go make myself a cheese sandwich now!



I know... and now I’m hungry.


----------



## houseof999

IntheOcean said:


> Were they inspired by cheese?  I'm gonna go make myself a cheese sandwich now!





Jereni said:


> I know... and now I’m hungry.


Oh a Swiss mushroom burger would suit me very well right now!


----------



## jamamcg

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chicken claws for shoes, mop shoes, and backwards ass heel shoes your definitely be the conversation of a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041117
> View attachment 5041118
> View attachment 5041119


Oh that last pair are Marc Jacobs. I found a pair online last year but ended up not buying them. I think they were from around 2008. They were quite popular. It was when Victoria Beckham was featured in their Add campaign with a similar pair.


----------



## Jereni

IntheOcean said:


> Were they inspired by cheese?  I'm gonna go make myself a cheese sandwich now!



Saw it in person at Nordstrom the other week... hideous lol.


----------



## mzbaglady1

When you just have the urge to trotting around.


----------



## rose60610

If one buys horse hoof boots, do you have to put horseshoes on them?  Hay! Oat milk lattes anyone?  Did I hear "neigh"? I apologize


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jereni said:


> Saw it in person at Nordstrom the other week... hideous lol.
> 
> View attachment 5057804


Somebody mentioned cheese above. Yes, it's like the designer was having breakfast, happened to look over at the Swiss cheese and suddenly had a creative epiphany. You should have put it on the sandwich!


----------



## Clairen4

Jereni said:


> Saw it in person at Nordstrom the other week... hideous lol.
> 
> View attachment 5057804


I keep expecting to see a mouse poke it’s head out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Saw it in person at Nordstrom the other week... hideous lol.
> 
> View attachment 5057804


In your picture,  these bags give me a sad vibe, so definitely  a no for me!


----------



## rose60610

Who wants an expensive handbag that looks like it got attacked by rats and moths? Maybe the same people that pay beaucoup bucks for ripped and shredded jeans? Since there's a huge market for that, when can we see brand new cars at dealerships with intentional dents and scratches?


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> Who wants an expensive handbag that looks like it got attacked by rats and moths? Maybe the same people that pay beaucoup bucks for ripped and shredded jeans? Since there's a huge market for that, when can we see brand new cars at dealerships with intentional dents and scratches?


Or brand new houses made to look like they're falling apart! lol!!!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Egel said:


> There are restaurants that give you a chair for your bag. Maybe this is for those extra girls you think those chairs are beneath them so that they now can bring their own glammed up minichair for their microminibag. Then it still would be called a bag chair.
> 
> On a more serious note: if someone ever makes fun of my micro mini's, I will show them this bedazzled doll chair
> 
> Edit: on the site it said "this bedazzled objet d’art doesn't actually carry anything, except for a conversation." I find that quite funny though.


This is bizarre as surely they realise the necklace exists? How is this not just wearing one on your shoulder?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> This is bizarre as surely they realise the necklace exists? How is this not just wearing one on your shoulder?


I guess if you wear it around your neck, it's a necklace .
But if you crossbody or shoulder wear it, it's a handbag??
So if one wears a necklace by crossbody-ing it, then then necklace becomes a handbag, right??


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sunshine mama said:


> I guess if you wear it around your neck, it's a necklace .
> But if you crossbody or shoulder wear it, it's a handbag??
> So if one wears a necklace by crossbody-ing it, then then necklace becomes a handbag, right??


Who knew we had such versatility in our wardrobes already!   
perhaps I should start wearing my   bags as hats since my shoulder is now occupied by my necklace.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> Who knew we had such versatility in our wardrobes already!
> perhaps I should start wearing my   bags as hats since my shoulder is now occupied by my necklace.


Oh my goodness!! You'll be the envy from all the fashion houses!!!


----------



## whateve

jelliedfeels said:


> Who knew we had such versatility in our wardrobes already!
> perhaps I should start wearing my   bags as hats since my shoulder is now occupied by my necklace.


Already been done. Bonnie Cashin designed a bag hat in 1965. https://www.metmuseum.org/art/colle...ie+cashin&amp;offset=60&amp;rpp=40&amp;pos=80


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Already been done. Bonnie Cashin designed a bag hat in 1965. https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/175055?searchField=ArtistCulture&amp;sortBy=Relevance&amp;ao=on&amp;ft=bonnie+cashin&amp;offset=60&amp;rpp=40&amp;pos=80


I can die happy now that I've seen this...


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Already been done. Bonnie Cashin designed a bag hat in 1965. https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/175055?searchField=ArtistCulture&amp;sortBy=Relevance&amp;ao=on&amp;ft=bonnie+cashin&amp;offset=60&amp;rpp=40&amp;pos=80


Confused!!
So it's  a hat+bag= hag, or a bag+hat=bat, right?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Confused!!
> So it's  a hat+bag= hag, or a bag+hat=bat, right?


I bet you wear it on your head until you find something you need to carry. It's dual purpose!


----------



## jelliedfeels

whateve said:


> Already been done. Bonnie Cashin designed a bag hat in 1965. https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/175055?searchField=ArtistCulture&amp;sortBy=Relevance&amp;ao=on&amp;ft=bonnie+cashin&amp;offset=60&amp;rpp=40&amp;pos=80


Great minds think alike.
I wouldn’t have realised that was a bag. She’s an interesting designer Bonnie Cashin.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Looks like Chanel came out with what looks like a true hat/bag. These fur bags looks like a household pet. Pictures from Nat74.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Looks like Chanel came out with what looks like a true hat/bag. These fur bags looks like a household pet. Pictures from Nat74.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069643
> View attachment 5069644


No words!


----------



## rose60610

I understand there are people for whom money is no object, these bags illustrate that. It's like "I can easily afford to lose ten to a hundred grand at the casino table for fun so what's the big deal buying a furry Chanel bag?"


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> I understand there are people for whom money is no object, these bags illustrate that. It's like "I can easily afford to lose ten to a hundred grand at the casino table for fun so what's the big deal buying a furry Chanel bag?"


Still fugly.
IMO


----------



## rose60610

Sunshine mama said:


> Still fugly.
> IMO



"fugly" is being too kind


----------



## Sunshine mama

rose60610 said:


> "fugly" is being too kind


I try!!


----------



## Jereni

Omg now in tote form WHYYYYYY


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanel handbags look like this dog.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chanel handbags look like this dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109939


The dog is cute,  but not the bag. Now I can't unsee it!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> The dog is cute,  but not the bag. Now I can't unsee it!!!


The Sa sent me a picture and video of the bag. The color is gorgeous but I told the Sa I would rather buy the dog.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> The Sa sent me a picture and video of the bag. The color is gorgeous but I told the Sa I would rather buy the dog.
> View attachment 5110217


The bag is actually gross.
It's unleashing my trypophobia and textophobia!!!


----------



## rose60610

That bag is reminding me of when velour first came out. I was young back then and thought it was luxurious  . Now? At a $3900 price tag? I'm not sayin' it's velour....it just has the same vibe....eewwwwww .  I don't care if it's made from the finest silk into velvet fibers, it's the vibe. Is it meant to be used only once at maybe a holiday party?? Even so...NOPE!  Maybe it's supposed to take the place of a soft furry comfort animal that you don't have to worry about feeding or taking to potty.


----------



## pursemonsoon

What the whaaaaattt??? 

Check out the x Vibram High Toe Sock Bootie from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5723253


----------



## rose60610

Size 6 last size? Serious? They're $1350. All I can say is these designers know something that I definitely do not. Now I know the meaning of "absurdly wealthy".


----------



## muchstuff

rose60610 said:


> Size 6 last size? Serious? They're $1350. All I can say is these designers know something that I definitely do not. Now I know the meaning of "absurdly wealthy".


They probably only made one pair.


----------



## whateve

pursemonsoon said:


> What the whaaaaattt???
> 
> Check out the x Vibram High Toe Sock Bootie from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5723253
> 
> View attachment 5111543


I'd love to see someone wearing these just to see how ridiculous they look IRL.


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> They probably only made one pair.


That's exactly what I was thinking! They only  made one pair in size 6.


----------



## Egel

whateve said:


> I'd love to see someone wearing these just to see how ridiculous they look IRL.


Safiya Nygaard made a video about them. She has a serie of ugliest things.


----------



## pursemonsoon

Still available LOL!!!!!

101 viewing now!








pursemonsoon said:


> What the whaaaaattt???
> 
> Check out the x Vibram High Toe Sock Bootie from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5723253
> 
> View attachment 5111543


----------



## rose60610

They make the chicken claw shoes in post #2476 look normal. If only they made a matching handbag . In every color. Then again, careful what you wish for  .


----------



## dangerouscurves

pursemonsoon said:


> What the whaaaaattt???
> 
> Check out the x Vibram High Toe Sock Bootie from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5723253
> 
> View attachment 5111543



Only if you crave for attention. SMGDH. And there's only one pair in stock! I bet it's a dream come true for those who have foot-fetish.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chicken claws for shoes, mop shoes, and backwards ass heel shoes your definitely be the conversation of a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041117
> View attachment 5041118
> View attachment 5041119


----------



## dangerouscurves

mzbaglady1 said:


> When the Museum of Natural History has a WTH? Poster of your dinosaur claws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993271
> View attachment 4993272
> View attachment 4993273


----------



## mzbaglady1

dangerouscurves said:


>



LOL!!!! Baby will need lifetime therapy if he came across this horror.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thom Browne does some cute pet bags I would never buy, but I personally don't understand this one.  I just hope that this bag doesn't constantly pop up on my screen as an ad.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> Thom Browne does some cute pet bags I would never buy, but I personally don't understand this one.  I just hope that this bag doesn't constantly pop up on my screen as an ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126111


I just noticed the price close to 4,000.00.  No I don't get why someone would want to carry around this hideous bag. But If I had a choice of a rat bag It would be something like this


----------



## Egel

Sunshine mama said:


> Thom Browne does some cute pet bags I would never buy, but I personally don't understand this one.  I just hope that this bag doesn't constantly pop up on my screen as an ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126111


Maybe for those who are born in the year of the rat? Leftovers from year of the rat? Hard core New Yorkers?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Egel said:


> Maybe for those who are born in the year of the rat? Leftovers from year of the rat? Hard core New Yorkers?


Maybe
My mom is the year of the rat, yet she hates rats.
I could see some hard-core New Yorkers carrying this bag though to scare off any possible thugs lurking around.


----------



## Egel

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe
> My mom is the year of the rat, yet she hates rats.
> I could see some hard-core New Yorkers carrying this bag though to scare off any possible thugs lurking around.


If it's as tough as a rat you can also smack the thug that comes to close.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not sure if this picture has been posted here before,  but I'm excited to share with you all!
I think this piece is very special!  Do you have problems with your shoulder bag sliding off?
Well no more! This bag-shoulder/arm brace beauty will make sure that never happens!!
Plus, don't worry about running out of space in your mini bag. Now you can carry at least 2! If you're the creative one,  maybe more?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> Not sure if this picture has been posted here before,  but I'm excited to share with you all!
> I think this piece is very special!  Do you have problems with your shoulder bag sliding off?
> Well no more! This bag-shoulder/arm brace beauty will make sure that never happens!!
> Plus, don't worry about running out of space in your mini bag. Now you can carry at least 2! If you're the creative one,  maybe more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136269


Gucci dollars to look exactly like this animal


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Gucci dollars to look exactly like this animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136329



Yes! Similar in vibe!!!
But missing the girdle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

No words!
NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510


No words just my reaction.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm loving this Fall's 2021 RTW from Fendi. 
It looks like I just rolled out of bed, with mismatched buttons  and all!


----------



## sherrylynn

Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510


----------



## Egel

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm loving this Fall's 2021 RTW from Fendi.
> It looks like I just rolled out of bed, with mismatched buttons  and all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136669


This is good, this I can do. Took forever but I will finally be on trend


----------



## pursemonsoon

The Pandemic Look ... is here to stay??? 



Sunshine mama said:


> I'm loving this Fall's 2021 RTW from Fendi.
> It looks like I just rolled out of bed, with mismatched buttons  and all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136669


----------



## jelliedfeels

Time to get crafting!  








						Women's Toy Keyring in Multicolor/silver | Balenciaga GB
					

Shop the women's toy keyring in multicolor/silver at the Balenciaga gb official online boutique.




					www.balenciaga.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sunshine mama said:


> Thom Browne does some cute pet bags I would never buy, but I personally don't understand this one.  I just hope that this bag doesn't constantly pop up on my screen as an ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126111





Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510


See I actually like these, but I have to admit it’s a bit goth and niche. The faces are very reverential to Dali. 
not mad on the boob bag tbh.


----------



## rabrabrn

Oh my that little key chain is selling for $450.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> See I actually like these, but I have to admit it’s a bit goth and niche. The faces are very reverential to Dali.
> not mad on the boob bag tbh.


I agree that they are a bit goth and niche. There's definitely a market for these items.

Not related to what you said, but in general though,  I really don't appreciate artists or designers that think being odd or strangely different =  unique and creative.  In that case, anyone could create something strange and call it art. It definitely is an attention grabber though if that is what the artist was aiming for, and free publicity.

IMO true creativity is realized when something that is not necessarily strange is purposed or designed,  yet there is something quite fascinating and beautiful about it. I think this is way harder than to just slop together a crazy lazy design and expect it to be regarded as unique and creative .


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> Time to get crafting!
> View attachment 5138528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Toy Keyring in Multicolor/silver | Balenciaga GB
> 
> 
> Shop the women's toy keyring in multicolor/silver at the Balenciaga gb official online boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.balenciaga.com


Apparently,  this look is a hot thing right now with jewelry  and accessories like keyrings and phone charms.
But I think my DDs could make it much better than this for probably under a dollar.


----------



## jelliedfeels

rabrabrn said:


> Oh my that little key chain is selling for $450.





Sunshine mama said:


> Apparently,  this look is a hot thing right now with jewelry  and accessories like keyrings and phone charms.
> But I think my DDs could make it much better than this for probably under a dollar.



I know right! It’s crazy. I can get a hermes enamel bangle for £100 less than that & that actually takes skill to make:


I do get this is very much brands like bal and off white’s marketing ploy though - just try and get people talking for free PR and know that the obsessive hype beasts will buy anything - for them it’s a good thing it’s so expensive because it shows they’ve got money to burn.


----------



## Egel

pursemonsoon said:


> What the whaaaaattt???
> 
> Check out the x Vibram High Toe Sock Bootie from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5723253
> 
> View attachment 5111543


I just went to see The Human Voice from Pedro Almodóvar, based on the play by Jean Cocteau. The second shot was Tilda Swinton in these boots and it didn't look out of place. 

The short film is one long spot the designer. Hermès porcelain, Chanel en Loewe bags, if you like over the top you will love this.


----------



## ksuromax

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just noticed the price close to 4,000.00.  No I don't get why someone would want to carry around this hideous bag. But If I had a choice of a rat bag It would be something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126137


Search no more!


----------



## Sa26

Which bags make  you think like OMG I can’t believe people pay so much for this bag

for me are the Prada Nylon reissue and Dior book tote.they aren’t ugly at all but come on paying thousands for a nylon bag or a big square in case of the book tote For me it’s really not worth it.
so which bags you think how can someone spend so much in that bag.


----------



## Joule

I agree with your choices. The Dior Saddle Bag also leaves me scratching my head. While I certainly find its leather version pretty, my impression is that it would hold very little. And positioning things inside it would be difficult because of the shape. And it looks awkward to carry. And that dangling logo charm would get in my way. And how should it be stored? And...


----------



## IntheOcean

Any small under-the-armpit bags that are all the craze now. Lots of brands have those bags. That style just doesn't look appealing to me. And micro bags. If you can't fit anything in them, not even a phone, then it's not really a bag but rather an accessory, like a bracelet.


----------



## Sa26

Joule said:


> I agree with your choices. The Dior Saddle Bag also leaves me scratching my head. While I certainly find its leather version pretty, my impression is that it would hold very little. And positioning things inside it would be difficult because of the shape. And it looks awkward to carry. And that dangling logo charm would get in my way. And how should it be stored? And...



i like the saddle bag but yes doesn’t look like the most comfortsbl bag to wear.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Egel said:


> I just went to see The Human Voice from Pedro Almodóvar, based on the play by Jean Cocteau. The second shot was Tilda Swinton in these boots and it didn't look out of place.
> 
> The short film is one long spot the designer. Hermès porcelain, Chanel en Loewe bags, if you like over the top you will love this.


Wow Almodovar pulled out all the stops!

In terms of impractical bags, I’d say if you like it get it as designer bags are pretty impractical anyway when you get down to it..

but to me too heavy is a deal breaker!  I remember picking up a Rocco many moons ago and being horrified.


----------



## B4GBuff

Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136510



I actually kind of like this one! The black bags with the lock and appliques.



But then I like odd conversation pieces LOL but I didnn't like the boob bag etc LOL


----------



## 880

Joule said:


> I agree with your choices. The Dior Saddle Bag also leaves me scratching my head. While I certainly find its leather version pretty, my impression is that it would hold very little. And positioning things inside it would be difficult because of the shape. And it looks awkward to carry. And that dangling logo charm would get in my way. And how should it be stored? And...


The men’s version: ergonomic; adjustable strap; zipper and magnetized closure; spacious; no charms. is a lot nicer than the women’s version.  JMO though

i am not a fan of the super mini premier designer bag.


----------



## Joule

880 said:


> The men’s version: ergonomic; adjustable strap; zipper and magnetized closure; spacious; no charms. is a lot nicer than the women’s version.  JMO though
> 
> i am not a fan of the super mini premier designer bag.


I've never come in contact with a men's version! I guess I should go have a look sometime.

Tiny bags exist to frustrate me, I'm convinced of it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

??!!
La Milanesa of Italy, Spring/Summer 2021 collection


----------



## rabrabrn

Wow 199. Euros, for a child's toy bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I agree with your choices. The Dior Saddle Bag also leaves me scratching my head. While I certainly find its leather version pretty, my impression is that it would hold very little. And positioning things inside it would be difficult because of the shape. And it looks awkward to carry. And that dangling logo charm would get in my way. And how should it be stored? And...


Totally just my opinion. If you have one and love it, then rock it. I honestly think it's a genius design, because it screams Dior without the logos in the leather version. So those who look down on people who carry logo bags could carry it with pride.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ??!!
> La Milanesa of Italy, Spring/Summer 2021 collection
> View attachment 5179349
> View attachment 5179348


My daughter still has a bag like this from childhood, except the animals are inside the denim bag.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510


Well, now I've got the holidays all figured out.


----------



## B4GBuff

Not sure where I grabbed this pic from and can't find it again... So not sure who the designer is... But thought I'd share anyway for the LOL apologies if it's been posted before. I don't remember seeing it here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

B4GBuff said:


> Not sure where I grabbed this pic from and can't find it again... So not sure who the designer is... But thought I'd share anyway for the LOL apologies if it's been posted before. I don't remember seeing it here.
> 
> View attachment 5180131


Great fire Halloween!!


----------



## Egel

B4GBuff said:


> Not sure where I grabbed this pic from and can't find it again... So not sure who the designer is... But thought I'd share anyway for the LOL apologies if it's been posted before. I don't remember seeing it here.
> 
> View attachment 5180131


Hell no, this is why spoilers are invented.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanel fur bags looks like a cross of bad hair days for both human beings and animals.


----------



## mzbaglady1

B4GBuff said:


> Not sure where I grabbed this pic from and can't find it again... So not sure who the designer is... But thought I'd share anyway for the LOL apologies if it's been posted before. I don't remember seeing it here.
> 
> View attachment 5180131


When a pedicure couldn't perform a miracle on these claws.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chanel fur bags looks like a cross of bad hair days for both human beings and animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186490
> View attachment 5186491
> View attachment 5186492


OmG that cat is actually soooo cute!!
And that cc looks like a slightly hidden nose of an animal.


----------



## foxgal

Seriously?!? Over $300 for a couple pieces of burlap sewn together?!? I hope it comes filled with groceries at least!


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> Seriously?!? Over $300 for a couple pieces of burlap sewn together?!? I hope it comes filled with groceries at least!
> 
> View attachment 5203735


But it has a tab detailing at throat!(whatever that means), and a textile logo tab in white!


----------



## ecvogue

Reading some of these are making me laugh. I never think about utility when it comes to my handbags (how much I can fit). I only think about whether I love it, and how well it fits into my wardrobe.  Some of my fave recent purchases are the Dior book tote and saddle. Also eyeing the Prada reissue in nylon.


----------



## mzbaglady1

You can't make this up.


----------



## ksuromax

omg, who makes these???    
i need a few pairs in various sizes, i know people who would look ideal in these!!! omg this is just hilarious!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanel. I'm sure someone will probably love or like one of these outfits. When I look at them I see skittles all over one and the track suit looks like it's covered in
vomit.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chanel. I'm sure someone will probably love or like one of these outfits. When I look at them I see skittles all over one and the track suit looks like it's covered in
> vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213038
> View attachment 5213039
> View attachment 5213040
> View attachment 5213041


I feel a sudden pressing urge to get out my old bobble remover/fabric shaver.


----------



## jelliedfeels

mzbaglady1 said:


> Chanel. I'm sure someone will probably love or like one of these outfits. When I look at them I see skittles all over one and the track suit looks like it's covered in
> vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213038
> View attachment 5213039
> View attachment 5213040
> View attachment 5213041


This is so funny as there was a high street trend for ‘Teddy fur’ coats and jumpers in 2019 (in the U.K. at least) but people soon found out the fabric looks matted and sad quickly. It seems like Chanel, showing an uncharacteristic concern about over-consumption, has gathered all those worn-out coats together and made tracksuits out of them   

I didn’t mind the embellished black Number until I saw they were shorts. Formal rompers are not flattering on A-N-Y-O-N-E


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510



I really need tPF to add a cringe face as an option for a post reaction lol.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Trick O Treat. I spotted my Halloween costume in one of these ridiculous outfits.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More ridiculousness.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More ridiculousness.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More ridiculousness.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Ridiculous and scary - perfect for Halloween.


----------



## BagLadyT

mzbaglady1 said:


> You can't make this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206480
> View attachment 5206481
> View attachment 5206482
> View attachment 5206483
> View attachment 5206484



So I think the designer spent a lot of time outdoors and was really inspired by nature…OR they were on a bad acid trip. I’d say the latter!!


----------



## muchstuff

Where do you put it when you're out for dinner?...


----------



## mzbaglady1

muchstuff said:


> Where do you put it when you're out for dinner?...
> 
> View attachment 5239114


From a chandelier, the ceiling fan, the smoke/carbon detector.


----------



## Lake Effect

I had forgotten about this thread!!! What a hoot, glad it's still a thing. Need a little fashion snark as a palette cleanser today. i went back further than I first intended to see what everyone posted on


Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510


For the older crowd, all I hear in my head is Shirley Bassey belting out "Goooldfingerrrrrr"


jelliedfeels said:


> Time to get crafting!
> View attachment 5138528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Toy Keyring in Multicolor/silver | Balenciaga GB
> 
> 
> Shop the women's toy keyring in multicolor/silver at the Balenciaga gb official online boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.balenciaga.com





ccbaggirl89 said:


> ??!!
> La Milanesa of Italy, Spring/Summer 2021 collection
> View attachment 5179349
> View attachment 5179348


I am convinced these two designers were enclosed for very long stretches of time with their little ones over the past 18 months. Convinced. Kiddie fatigue.


B4GBuff said:


> Not sure where I grabbed this pic from and can't find it again... So not sure who the designer is... But thought I'd share anyway for the LOL apologies if it's been posted before. I don't remember seeing it here.
> 
> View attachment 5180131


hahahaha Halloween just passed.


mzbaglady1 said:


> Chanel fur bags looks like a cross of bad hair days for both human beings and animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186490
> View attachment 5186491
> View attachment 5186492


You know I just saw a well used shearling Coach bag online. And thought, I could run it through the washer...


foxgal said:


> Seriously?!? Over $300 for a couple pieces of burlap sewn together?!? I hope it comes filled with groceries at least!
> 
> View attachment 5203735


Bonnie Cashin basically pulled this off with leather, wool, etc. a very long time ago. 


muchstuff said:


> Where do you put it when you're out for dinner?...
> 
> View attachment 5239114


Oh I love it. Valet? Can you BYO-cans of brewski in the engines??

All the costumes.... hmmm, COVID19 fatigue much??

  that was fun!


----------



## whateve

foxgal said:


> Seriously?!? Over $300 for a couple pieces of burlap sewn together?!? I hope it comes filled with groceries at least!
> 
> View attachment 5203735





Lake Effect said:


> I had forgotten about this thread!!! What a hoot, glad it's still a thing. Need a little fashion snark as a palette cleanser today. i went back further than I first intended to see what everyone posted on
> 
> For the older crowd, all I hear in my head is Shirley Bassey belting out "Goooldfingerrrrrr"
> 
> 
> I am convinced these two designers were enclosed for very long stretches of time with their little ones over the past 18 months. Convinced. Kiddie fatigue.
> 
> hahahaha Halloween just passed.
> 
> You know I just saw a well used shearling Coach bag online. And thought, I could run it through the washer...
> 
> *Bonnie Cashin basically pulled this off with leather, wool, etc. a very long time ago.*
> 
> Oh I love it. Valet? Can you BYO-cans of brewski in the engines??
> 
> All the costumes.... hmmm, COVID19 fatigue much??
> 
> that was fun!


Until you mentioned it, I had forgotten one of my 1960s BC is almost the same thing but done a lot nicer.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Until you mentioned it, I had forgotten one of my 1960s BC is almost the same thing but done a lot nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239194


Wow! Do you still have this??


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Wow! Do you still have this??


Yep! I got it from another tpfer!


----------



## DoggieBags

If Cousin It wore shoes…


----------



## jelliedfeels

mzbaglady1 said:


> ridiculousness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/screenshot_20211015-211651_chrome-jpg.5227297/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="Screenshot_20211015-211651_Chrome.jpg" style="" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;img src="https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/screenshot_20211015-211939_chrome-jpg.5227298/" data-url="" class="bbImage" data-zoom-target="1" alt="Screenshot_20211015-211939_Chrome.jpg" style="" /&gt;


Krusty the clown does drag now? 


mzbaglady1 said:


> You can't make this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206480
> View attachment 5206481
> View attachment 5206482
> View attachment 5206483
> View attachment 5206484


This last pair look agonising! I would be lying if I said I didn’t like the fish ones though - they are hilarious x


----------



## Sadayakko

@DoggieBags More like if Cousin It WERE a pair of shoes


----------



## jelliedfeels

_


not sure if this counts but this eye makeup makes me feel itchy. _


----------



## IntheOcean

jelliedfeels said:


> _
> View attachment 5239493
> 
> not sure if this counts but this eye makeup makes me feel itchy. _


I can't imagine that would be comfortable...  I like the rest of the outfit, though.


----------



## Lake Effect

jelliedfeels said:


> _
> View attachment 5239493
> 
> not sure if this counts but this eye makeup makes me feel itchy. _


That’s commitment!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

jelliedfeels said:


> _
> View attachment 5239493
> 
> not sure if this counts but this eye makeup makes me feel itchy. _


 It looks like zits.... 
(perfectly placed zits... but still zits!)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DoggieBags said:


> If Cousin It wore shoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239484


I secretly love these!! And I can say that as I will NEVER EVER buy them... but I would rock them!!! hahahaha


----------



## whateve

DoggieBags said:


> If Cousin It wore shoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239484


I had a guinea pig that looks almost exactly like that!


----------



## papertiger

DoggieBags said:


> If Cousin It wore shoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239484



You could do the whole outfit courtesy of Bottega Veneta

Keep the cold out though


----------



## papertiger

DoggieBags said:


> If Cousin It wore shoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239484



...and matchy matchy for that all-over blonde look - shame the Moon bag only comes in blue


----------



## papertiger

I'm down for the biodegradable 'Astroturf' lawn-coat shame it costs over €6K


----------



## papertiger

These would match the Moon bag. I just wouldn't want to be stoked all night or wilt dancing


----------



## papertiger

More grass and chunks of mud at BV - I could just about do the sweater so long as it was -10C and not near any door handles


----------



## indiaink

papertiger said:


> More grass and chunks of mud at BV - I could just about do the sweater so long as it was -10C and not near any door handles
> 
> View attachment 5241050
> View attachment 5241051
> View attachment 5241052
> View attachment 5241053


That second bag photo almost made me jump - needs to be in a Minion movie. OMG.


----------



## mzbaglady1

When your inner reptile wants to make a grand entrance. Giraffes, web feet, oh my and giant size ruffles to adorn your feet.


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> I'm down for the biodegradable 'Astroturf' lawn-coat shame it costs over €6K
> 
> View attachment 5241036


Nothing wrong looking like the Great Giant


----------



## Naminé

muchstuff said:


> Where do you put it when you're out for dinner?...



That won't even fit inside a TSA carry-on scanner so you can't take to travel either. Not to mention it will take up a lot of space in the cars, too. If it was the size of a clutch, it might be cute.


----------



## DoggieBags

Hmmm I wonder what inspired the designer of these pants….(the poodle pic courtesy of the AKC web site)


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> More grass and chunks of mud at BV - I could just about do the sweater so long as it was -10C and not near any door handles
> 
> View attachment 5241050
> View attachment 5241051
> View attachment 5241052
> View attachment 5241053


Ah, yes, now I see what the "last straw" must have been for Lee....


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> Ah, yes, now I see what the "last straw" must have been for Lee....



I feel bad I posted these here on the last days of his tenure - but seriously, they were seriously awful (and you know my wardrobe choices) the prices were even more of a joke


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> I feel bad I posted these here on the last days of his tenure - but seriously, they were seriously awful (and you know my wardrobe choices) the prices were even more of a joke


Don't feel bad, they were _definitely_ awful.  Also I found it quite interesting that at his exit, RTW was only 7% of sales (per WWD article).  I'm not in the biz but that sounds like a sideline rather than a core brand component and after 3 years shouldn't it have been higher?

Perhaps better clothing would have produced more $$.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Literal? MOI?


----------



## DrJoy

I have to say - reading this thread made my morning so bright! I laughed and laughed, shook my head in disbelief and dropped my jaw in horror all over my morning coffee. You all are just the best!


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> These would match the Moon bag. I just wouldn't want to be stoked all night or wilt dancing
> 
> View attachment 5241040


A walking Corona? No thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> Hmmm I wonder what inspired the designer of these pants….(the poodle pic courtesy of the AKC web site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247166
> View attachment 5247167


OmG soooo funny!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Nothing wrong looking like the Great Giant
> View attachment 5245085


LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> When your inner reptile wants to make a grand entrance. Giraffes, web feet, oh my and giant size ruffles to adorn your feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244523
> View attachment 5244524
> View attachment 5244525
> View attachment 5244526
> View attachment 5244527


The  closure on the last one is very creative though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> More grass and chunks of mud at BV - I could just about do the sweater so long as it was -10C and not near any door handles
> 
> View attachment 5241050
> View attachment 5241051
> View attachment 5241052
> View attachment 5241053


The triangle one reminds me of a mouse's face.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Big foot lost his leg!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This one gives a roach vibe.


----------



## bagnut1

Sunshine mama said:


> This one gives a roach vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270729
> View attachment 5270730


Sasquatch and roach boots!  Fantastic!
Truly WTH.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagnut1 said:


> Sasquatch and roach boots!  Fantastic!
> Truly WTH.


 well said!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Anyone want to pay $6k+ to look like a murder victim?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lady Zhuge said:


> Anyone want to pay $6k+ to look like a murder victim?


So unnecessary!!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Sunshine mama said:


> No words!
> NvM. I think this designer is fixated on gold body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136511
> View attachment 5136507
> View attachment 5136508
> View attachment 5136509
> View attachment 5136510



the sweater reminds me of art to honor sex workers in Amsterdam:









						Amsterdam statue honors prostitutes
					

Amsterdam’s Red Light District is home to a bronze statue in honor of prostitutes around the world. 'Belle' is located in front of the Oude Kerk, Old Church




					www.dutchamsterdam.nl


----------



## LaVisioneer

anthrosphere said:


> Saw this on reddit:
> https://www.vogue.co.uk/news/article/harikrishnan-lcf-inflatable-latex-trousers
> 
> Inflatable trousers. Clown style is all the rage right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675986
> View attachment 4675987



“I don't like the look of it!
Oompa loompa doompety da”


----------



## B4GBuff

DoggieBags said:


> If Cousin It wore shoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239484



Ahhh *****'s hair!


----------



## Sunshine mama

B4GBuff said:


> Ahhh *****'s hair!


It's a beautiful blonde!


----------



## whateve

This isn't designer but it is ridiculous.








						Le Petit Jardin Pet Purse By Barbaree  | eBay
					

Manufacturer: Barbaree. Model: Le Petit Jardin. We operate 28 programs in Harvey IL (south suburb of Chicago) and with the help of 450 dedicated volunteers we serve 7000 individuals annually. Our mission is to bring the love of Jesus Christ into the lives of recovering drug-addicts ex-criminals...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sunshine mama said:


> Big foot lost his leg!
> View attachment 5270717



They had these at Hirshleifer's I took a pic and posted it on my IG, crying "WHAT did they do to Chewbacca??!?"


----------



## dangerouscurves

You wanna look like you've been ravaged by a bear?


----------



## IntheOcean

dangerouscurves said:


> You wanna look like you've been ravaged by a bear?
> 
> View attachment 5280995


I uhm... kinda like it!   No, seriously, I dig that pullover. But I agree that it's a funny look.


----------



## dangerouscurves

IntheOcean said:


> I uhm... kinda like it!   No, seriously, I dig that pullover. But I agree that it's a funny look.


----------



## bagnut1

Lots of woodland creatures out there this winter.....


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagnut1 said:


> Lots of woodland creatures out there this winter.....
> 
> View attachment 5282018


From Bigfoot again?


----------



## muchstuff

That’s a hard no for me…


----------



## B4GBuff

Ummm... Anyone in the mood for chicken?


----------



## Sunshine mama

B4GBuff said:


> Ummm... Anyone in the mood for chicken?
> 
> View attachment 5283864


I just don't understand!!!


----------



## inkfade

muchstuff said:


> That’s a hard no for me…
> 
> View attachment 5283773



This is the first one I've actually laughed out loud at.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm sure some people will love this?!


----------



## bagnut1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm sure some people will love this?!
> View attachment 5284668


Of course - who _wouldn't_ love to take their >$2k lady handbag mountain climbing?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Why?!?!?! It looks like the peepee comes with warts!!!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

But…why?


----------



## Naminé

Lady Zhuge said:


> Anyone want to pay $6k+ to look like a murder victim?


Oh, this is perfect. Looks like I'll have my Halloween costume for this year all figured out!

I just need someone to be Jason and with some extra red paint, I will be all set to scare the munchkins on October!

Oh wait! This could be a great Carrie costume, too! Oh, this is perfect. The possibilities for this bloody nightgown are endless!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Why?!?!?! It looks like the peepee comes with warts!!!
> View attachment 5286173


Love the way you explained it!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm sure some people will love this?!
> View attachment 5284668


At first glance, I thought it was a vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lady Zhuge said:


> But…why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286424


For those days when the regular Crocs are not  dressy enough!


----------



## poopsie

dangerouscurves said:


> You wanna look like you've been ravaged by a bear?
> 
> View attachment 5280995




pffffftttttt........................I have cats.  Lots of cats.        Anything I left out on the bed would look like this in no time flat
Hmmmmmm.............cat couture!!!!!  I could make a fortune


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the way you explained it!!!!


No other way...


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> pffffftttttt........................I have cats.  Lots of cats.        Anything I left out on the bed would look like this in no time flat
> Hmmmmmm.............cat couture!!!!!  I could make a fortune


----------



## IntheOcean

Lady Zhuge said:


> But…why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286424


Yep... That is, hands down, the ugliest shoe I've ever seen.


----------



## Jereni

This BV made me shudder quite a bit for some reason. They are leaning hard into the beach bag vibe and not in a good way.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> This BV made me shudder quite a bit for some reason. They are leaning hard into the beach bag vibe and not in a good way.
> 
> View attachment 5287092


Disgusting and nasty are my first thoughts!


----------



## bagnut1

Jereni said:


> This BV made me shudder quite a bit for some reason. They are leaning hard into the beach bag vibe and not in a good way.
> 
> View attachment 5287092


This, like those Cult Gaia bamboo bags, remind me of ones I bought decades ago at a Honolulu beach shop.  I think each one was probably no more than $5.  

I shudder imagining the what ridiculous amount they will ask for it.....  (call me crazy but I don't think that shells randomly sewn on a crochet bag screams "luxury").  Oh well.  Everybody needs to be somewhere.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Yep... That is, hands down, the ugliest shoe I've ever seen.


You sure about that?


----------



## indiaink

Jereni said:


> This BV made me shudder quite a bit for some reason. They are leaning hard into the beach bag vibe and not in a good way.
> 
> View attachment 5287092


Those poor little Cowrie shells do NOT deserve this.


----------



## kellytheshopper

This came up as a targeted ad on Facebook…yeah I’ll pass…


----------



## Sunshine mama

kellytheshopper said:


> This came up as a targeted ad on Facebook…yeah I’ll pass…


Well..... kind of like this poodle.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Well..... kind of like this poodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287353



I’ll take the poodle!!!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> View attachment 5287129


That... that is just something else.


----------



## pukasonqo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm sure some people will love this?!
> View attachment 5284668


I think this would be a bag that many LV extension cords connoisseurs would certainly appreciate! @Sunshine mama 
And if you are into mountain climbing you can certainly use the extra cords on this bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> I think this would be a bag that many LV extension cords connoisseurs would certainly appreciate! @Sunshine mama
> And if you are into mountain climbing you can certainly use the extra cords on this bag


O my ga! Soooo funny!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

kellytheshopper said:


> This came up as a targeted ad on Facebook…yeah I’ll pass…


off-topic but a lady from the Celebrity forum called Khoe K's camel toe a moose knuckle. I'll see my self out...


----------



## WingNut

dangerouscurves said:


> off-topic but a lady from the Celebrity forum called Khoe K's camel toe a moose knuckle. I'll see my self out...


Awesome! I've only heard that used for the male version.....


----------



## MissFoster

This just showed up on Instagram. I have heard of bags fitting the kitchen sink. This bag IS the kitchen sink!


----------



## Christofle

MissFoster said:


> This just showed up on Instagram. I have heard of bags fitting the kitchen sink. This bag IS the kitchen sink!
> 
> View attachment 5305275


This bag wouldn’t last ten seconds in my household. My kitten steals all the drain protectors and then hides them around the house. She would have a blast deconstructing this one…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> This bag wouldn’t last ten seconds in my household. My kitten steals all the drain protectors and then hides them around the house. She would have a blast deconstructing this one…


Your cat is cute AND smart!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Christofle said:


> This bag wouldn’t last ten seconds in my household. My kitten steals all the drain protectors and then hides them around the house. She would have a blast deconstructing this one…


That is probably the strangest thing I've heard a cat steal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MissFoster said:


> This just showed up on Instagram. I have heard of bags fitting the kitchen sink. This bag IS the kitchen sink!
> 
> View attachment 5305275


It's disgusting!


----------



## Christofle

IntheOcean said:


> That is probably the strangest thing I've heard a cat steal!


You can add my fountain pens and my electric razor to the tally. Sigh


----------



## houseof999

Eye see you..  and 











						Ruver on Instagram: "Blinking eye dress by Raquel Cueto  Check out @ruverco for more  Tags: @raquelcuetoruiz #raquelcueto #husseinchalayan #schiaparelli #highfashion #hautecouture #fashionmodel #runwayfashion"
					

Ruver shared a post on Instagram: "Blinking eye dress by Raquel Cueto  Check out @ruverco for more  Tags: @raquelcuetoruiz #raquelcueto #husseinchalayan #schiaparelli #highfashion #hautecouture #fashionmodel #runwayfashion". Follow their account to see 990 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Christofle

Rick Owens has you covered if you ever had the urge to have kinky The Grinch legs.


----------



## Egel

I love al kinds of kinky boots, including the musical, movie and lipstick, but no wonder these are on sale.


----------



## bagnut1

Gucci Releases $980 Case for $549 AirPods Max
					

If you weren't a fan of Apple's Smart Case that comes with the AirPods Max, high-end luxury brand Gucci is here for you with its own case for...




					www.macrumors.com


----------



## Naminé

If you want to drink your water in STYLE while rocking your Lululemon leggings, you betta snag this $1000 bedazzled tumbler by Versace to complete the look!

Honestly, though? You can probably do this yourself or have an Etsy seller make one for a WHOLEEE lot less.


----------



## mzbaglady1

LV men's 2022 spring collection. This looks like a collection of some action heroes costumes.


----------



## Naminé

mzbaglady1 said:


> LV men's 2022 spring collection. This looks like a collection of some action heroes costumes.


Ooo! You are right! This is giving me Batman vibes! Perfect timing too, because the new movie is coming out next month!

So by looking at the pics, I see the following characters...

Batman:

View attachment 5323511



Riddler:

View attachment 5323512


Joker:

View attachment 5323515



The blue one I guess would be a Teenage Mutant Turtle, but not sure about the all-white guy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> LV men's 2022 spring collection. This looks like a collection of some action heroes costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323511
> View attachment 5323512
> View attachment 5323513
> View attachment 5323514
> View attachment 5323515
> View attachment 5323516


Funky clown costumes?????


----------



## Naminé

Ever look at your dress/suit/dry cleaner dustbag and thought, "man, I wish I could wear it, too!" Behold: Givenchy has granted your wish! It just cost a pretty penny worth of $5520! Many sizes have already sold out!

The sheer dress underneath the solid layer is kinda cute, though. I hope the solid layer is water resistant, it would be great for protecting my sweater when it pours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Ever look at your dress/suit/dry cleaner dustbag and thought, "man, I wish I could wear it, too!" Behold: Givenchy has granted your wish! It just cost a pretty penny worth of $5520! Many sizes have already sold out!
> 
> The sheer dress underneath the solid layer is kinda cute, though. I hope the solid layer is water resistant, it would be great for protecting my sweater when it pours.
> 
> View attachment 5323717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323723


The outer dustbag() does look like a dry cleaner bag!!


----------



## Exi__99

Outfit 1 embodies Canadian weather so much lol ( messy af) 
Outfit 2 just is an acid trip 0_0


----------



## whateve

Exi__99 said:


> Outfit 1 embodies Canadian weather so much lol ( messy af)
> Outfit 2 just is an acid trip 0_0
> View attachment 5325463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325464


Whose hands are those and where are hers?!


----------



## Naminé

Exi__99 said:


> Outfit 1 embodies Canadian weather so much lol ( messy af)
> Outfit 2 just is an acid trip 0_0
> View attachment 5325463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325464


#1 would be a perfect Coachella or festival outfit. If it gets cold, you can easily slip on that weird-a$$ sweater to keep your neck warm.

#2 is nightmare fuel. Would be great for a horror movie. The hands can strangle the victim or slap them to death.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Exi__99 said:


> Outfit 1 embodies Canadian weather so much lol ( messy af)
> Outfit 2 just is an acid trip 0_0
> View attachment 5325463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325464


First model I would be scratching from what looks like bugs on my skin down the runway. LOL!!! 
Second model I would definitely have fallen in those platforms shoes or tripped on those long sleeves. LOL!!!


----------



## Naminé

Zendaya looks gorgeous but there is no way a normal woman can wear this outfit unless she has a killer bod and confidence. But does anyone really want to be seen wearing THIS in public unless you're a celebrity? I would feel so... naked.

And to be honest, it looks like Zendaya just took the entire top portion of her dress and rolled it all the way down to her hips and called it a day. The temps must be sizzling hot that night at the fashion awards.


----------



## Jereni

Naminé said:


> Zendaya looks gorgeous but there is no way a normal woman can wear this outfit unless she has a killer bod and confidence. But does anyone really want to be seen wearing THIS in public unless you're a celebrity? I would feel so... naked.
> 
> And to be honest, it looks like Zendaya just took the entire top portion of her dress and rolled it all the way down to her hips and called it a day. The temps must be sizzling hot that night at the fashion awards.
> 
> View attachment 5327555



Zendaya is indeed gorgeous and probably above reproach but there’s a side of me that looks at this and feels like it celebrates anorexic thinness and so I am against it lol. Zendaya, IMO is too thin. She might very well naturally be that way I suppose but IMO should eat more and pack on a little bit of weight.

Just my own opinion and rant of course.


----------



## Jereni

I know crazy stuff is typical for Moschino, but there is no way I would pay $640 to look like I’m carrying around a dead Teddy bear.





And because Moschino _must _insist on being Moschino, I also present… the hair dryer bag. Whyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Naminé

What would you put in this $15k holey bag? It's useless and so ugly people will think it's fake. What even is the point. The price tag is a friggin joke.


Oh and uh... your SO's wang can feel luxurious too, in LV patina. What a gigantic waste of leather and $2k!! AND Wait a goddamn minute...
IT IS PRE-OWNED??? Eewwwwww!!!


----------



## lill_canele

Naminé said:


> Zendaya looks gorgeous but there is no way a normal woman can wear this outfit unless she has a killer bod and confidence. But does anyone really want to be seen wearing THIS in public unless you're a celebrity? I would feel so... naked.
> 
> And to be honest, it looks like Zendaya just took the entire top portion of her dress and rolled it all the way down to her hips and called it a day. The temps must be sizzling hot that night at the fashion awards.
> 
> View attachment 5327555



I dunno, that puffed skirt area looks like a great place to hide snacks.


----------



## lill_canele

Naminé said:


> What would you put in this $15k holey bag? It's useless and so ugly people will think it's fake. What even is the point. The price tag is a friggin joke.
> 
> View attachment 5337159



To be realistic, maybe a toy dog? If I had one? lol tbh, I can just imagine an adorable maltipoo just poking it's tiny head out of the bag.


----------



## Naminé

lill_canele said:


> To be realistic, maybe a toy dog? If I had one? lol tbh, I can just imagine an adorable maltipoo just poking it's tiny head out of the bag.


True, it would be cute! Not sure I want the baby near the $15k bag but I can see it being a cute dog carrier.

By the way, I edited the post because I found something even more gnarly. If you missed it, I recommend taking a look-see.


----------



## bagnut1

The Row.

Difficult to carry a bag with this outfit.......


----------



## mzbaglady1

bagnut1 said:


> The Row.
> 
> Difficult to carry a bag with this outfit.......


How do you open a door? LOL!!!!


----------



## fettfleck

mzbaglady1 said:


> How do you open a door? LOL!!!!



At least no Covid fingers.


----------



## Naminé

mzbaglady1 said:


> How do you open a door? LOL!!!!


With your mouth, I guess.

That shirt is as weird as their founders.


----------



## pukasonqo

bagnut1 said:


> The Row.
> 
> Difficult to carry a bag with this outfit.......


No need for a hankie if you have a cold, gross I know…I’ll go quietly to the corner


----------



## chowlover2

It would look better in a car lot with a wind machine blowing through it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jereni said:


> I know crazy stuff is typical for Moschino, but there is no way I would pay $640 to look like I’m carrying around a dead Teddy bear.
> 
> View attachment 5331544



 Poor little bear !!


----------



## bagnut1

From WWD:


----------



## IntheOcean

bagnut1 said:


> From WWD:
> View attachment 5354605


Why???


----------



## Christofle

bagnut1 said:


> The Row.
> 
> Difficult to carry a bag with this outfit.......


Slenderman meet Slenderjane


----------



## jelliedfeels

My gender is brainless plastic ass?
How empowering


----------



## Naminé

If I can't show off my boobs in public, then I will do so by printing an image of my boobs on a dress! Yes that is a great idea. 

Ever heard of "my eyes are up here?" when wearing revealing dresses? Well, even though this dress is modest in a way it doesn't reveal actual cleavage, it just asks for attention in all the wrong ways. 

Such a silly mistake. I will be embarassed to wear this in public.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6757560


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagnut1 said:


> The Row.
> 
> Difficult to carry a bag with this outfit.......


Hahahahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahhah


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> If I can't show off my boobs in public, then I will do so by printing an image of my boobs on a dress! Yes that is a great idea.
> 
> Ever heard of "my eyes are up here?" when wearing revealing dresses? Well, even though this dress is modest in a way it doesn't reveal actual cleavage, it just asks for attention in all the wrong ways.
> 
> Such a silly mistake. I will be embarassed to wear this in public.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6757560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358115


Why stop with just the top????


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Why???


Cuz fancy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> What would you put in this $15k holey bag? It's useless and so ugly people will think it's fake. What even is the point. The price tag is a friggin joke.
> 
> 
> Oh and uh... your SO's wang can feel luxurious too, in LV patina. What a gigantic waste of leather and $2k!! AND Wait a goddamn minute...
> IT IS PRE-OWNED??? Eewwwwww!!!
> 
> View attachment 5337159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337167


I think I can make my own!!!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Naminé said:


> If I can't show off my boobs in public, then I will do so by printing an image of my boobs on a dress! Yes that is a great idea.
> 
> Ever heard of "my eyes are up here?" when wearing revealing dresses? Well, even though this dress is modest in a way it doesn't reveal actual cleavage, it just asks for attention in all the wrong ways.
> 
> Such a silly mistake. I will be embarassed to wear this in public.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6757560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358115


Reminds me of a Moschino T-shirt Edina was wearing in Absolutely Fabulous (season 2, the episode when she’s at the hospital) Same pattern in black and white!


----------



## jelliedfeels

T


RachelVerinder said:


> Reminds me of a Moschino T-shirt Edina was wearing in Absolutely Fabulous (season 2, the episode when she’s at the hospital) Same pattern in black and white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358312


This look makes so much sense on Eddie  

That is an absolutely brutal fit for Saffy as well


----------



## Christofle

Naminé said:


> What would you put in this $15k holey bag? It's useless and so ugly people will think it's fake. What even is the point. The price tag is a friggin joke.
> 
> 
> Oh and uh... your SO's wang can feel luxurious too, in LV patina. What a gigantic waste of leather and $2k!! AND Wait a goddamn minute...
> IT IS PRE-OWNED??? Eewwwwww!!!
> 
> View attachment 5337159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337167


To be fair the Rei Kawakubo (CDG with holes) bag from the iconoclasts collection only retailed for 2790 USD when it launched in 2014. Quite a few of the bags from the collection went on to having pretty crazy resale value.


----------



## Miarta

bagnut1 said:


> From WWD:
> View attachment 5354605


Lol


----------



## Christofle

https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/pippa-folding-screen-H900608Mv00/
		


Hannibal Lecter X Hermès


----------



## Naminé

Christofle said:


> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/pippa-folding-screen-H900608Mv00/
> 
> 
> 
> Hannibal Lecter X Hermès
> 
> View attachment 5361892


Hannibal Lecter? I am surprised it's not a torture device. What is he going to do with a folding screen? Murder his victim behind it? Change out his bloody clothes? Masturbate? Whaaa does this have to do with him? Hm.


----------



## Christofle

Naminé said:


> Hannibal Lecter? I am surprised it's not a torture device. What is he going to do with a folding screen? Murder his victim behind it? Change out his bloody clothes? Masturbate? Whaaa does this have to do with him? Hm.


Made of human skin is what I was picturing.  Clearly you have a more creative mind.


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> From WWD:
> View attachment 5354605



As my mother would say, 'just say NO'


----------



## papertiger

Naminé said:


> If I can't show off my boobs in public, then I will do so by printing an image of my boobs on a dress! Yes that is a great idea.
> 
> Ever heard of "my eyes are up here?" when wearing revealing dresses? Well, even though this dress is modest in a way it doesn't reveal actual cleavage, it just asks for attention in all the wrong ways.
> 
> Such a silly mistake. I will be embarassed to wear this in public.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6757560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358115



Viv Westwood did it first, and cheaper


----------



## JessicaWBath

I, uh, er, is that... is that... is that a .... glory hole [and please, if you don't know what that means, for the love of Gawd, do not Google. I repeat DO NOT GOOGLE... just think about the placement of the holes...]? 



Christofle said:


> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/pippa-folding-screen-H900608Mv00/
> 
> 
> 
> Hannibal Lecter X Hermès
> 
> View attachment 5361892


----------



## Christofle

JessicaWBath said:


> I, uh, er, is that... is that... is that a .... glory hole [and please, if you don't know what that means, for the love of Gawd, do not Google. I repeat DO NOT GOOGLE... just think about the placement of the holes...]?


 Creative minds


----------



## Sakura198427

JessicaWBath said:


> I, uh, er, is that... is that... is that a .... glory hole [and please, if you don't know what that means, for the love of Gawd, do not Google. I repeat DO NOT GOOGLE... just think about the placement of the holes...]?


I laughed so hard…almost fell off my couch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/pippa-folding-screen-H900608Mv00/
> 
> 
> 
> Hannibal Lecter X Hermès
> 
> View attachment 5361892


Omg this is sooooooo hilarious!!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Naminé said:


> If I can't show off my boobs in public, then I will do so by printing an image of my boobs on a dress! Yes that is a great idea.
> 
> Ever heard of "my eyes are up here?" when wearing revealing dresses? Well, even though this dress is modest in a way it doesn't reveal actual cleavage, it just asks for attention in all the wrong ways.
> 
> Such a silly mistake. I will be embarassed to wear this in public.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6757560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358115



Gives you a lift without the plastic surgery


----------



## Naminé

These shoes by Loewe are total head turners and cost over $1k each. And I admit it, but I'll wear the heck out of these sandals! The rose one would look great with my Beauty and the Beast ballgown. 







This is one expensive phone case. At least it will protect my phone and I love the double handles for carrying convenience. Might be hard to charge  my phone when it is inside the bag, though.


----------



## Naminé

I feel like I can make this myself and save $2000.


----------



## MiniMabel

Naminé said:


> If I can't show off my boobs in public, then I will do so by printing an image of my boobs on a dress! Yes that is a great idea.
> 
> Ever heard of "my eyes are up here?" when wearing revealing dresses? Well, even though this dress is modest in a way it doesn't reveal actual cleavage, it just asks for attention in all the wrong ways.
> 
> Such a silly mistake. I will be embarassed to wear this in public.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6757560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358115





Truly awful.  The obsession with female body parts in a world which is in a pandemic of endless abuse and rape of women and girls and children........and then crap like this jumper is actually produced?  Some may see it as funny but it's truly appalling.

This is deliberate, not a mistake, and the designer should be ashamed of themselves.  Anyone who wears it is going to be targeted by the lowest common denominator and viewed as asking for attention (of the wrong kind), as @Namine says.  

Even modestly dressed females are targeted, just going about their own business, trying to stay under the radar, so wearing this type of clothing will end in harassment and tears.


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> I feel like I can make this myself and save $2000.
> 
> View attachment 5370401


If this was donated to a thrift store, it would be thrown away for being in a condition too poor to resell.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> I feel like I can make this myself and save $2000.
> 
> View attachment 5370401


I already own a few of these! 
But mine is used as rags!


----------



## papertiger

Naminé said:


> These shoes by Loewe are total head turners and cost over $1k each. And I admit it, but I'll wear the heck out of these sandals! The rose one would look great with my Beauty and the Beast ballgown.
> 
> View attachment 5370101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370102
> 
> 
> This is one expensive phone case. At least it will protect my phone and I love the double handles for carrying convenience. Might be hard to charge  my phone when it is inside the bag, though.
> View attachment 5370113



if I could walk in the rose heels I'd buy them


----------



## papertiger

Naminé said:


> I feel like I can make this myself and save $2000.
> 
> View attachment 5370401



I think my gardening jumper was the inspiration behind this


----------



## Notorious Pink

Naminé said:


> I feel like I can make this myself and save $2000.
> 
> View attachment 5370401


My old clothes dryer could do this for free.


----------



## Notorious Pink

A stroll through Hirshleifer's.
I'm sorry, these shoes are all horrendous.

These on the top shelf are the kind of shoes you bought on a college trip to Mexico for $10 and you wore them until they fell apart. You do not spend $700 on them.

I'm pretty sure I made potholders like those bottom shoes when I was 3.



Steal my 16 year old son's TJ Maxx houseslipper look for a mere $800!



No. Words.



The lovechild of Oscar the Grouch and Big Bird right there on the left.


----------



## Naminé

Going to a Tennis match, have a kid who plays the sport, or just love Tennis in general? Then don't forget to buy these Tennis sandals and clutch by Kate Spade.


----------



## limom

Seriously longchamps?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Valentino.


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> Seriously longchamps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372804


I think this is kind of cute!


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> Going to a Tennis match, have a kid who plays the sport, or just love Tennis in general? Then don't forget to buy these Tennis sandals and clutch by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 5372732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372735


kate spade always has quirky novelty items but at least they aren't super expensive. This is pretty tame compared to some of them. I still regret not getting the coin purse that looked like a Volkswagen (not the current one, the earlier black one).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Going to a Tennis match, have a kid who plays the sport, or just love Tennis in general? Then don't forget to buy these Tennis sandals and clutch by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 5372732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372735


Cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Valentino.
> View attachment 5372836


Reminds me of my husband during no-shave November.


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> I think this is kind of cute!


last year, it was the shopping filet, this year it is the torchon, what is next year?
Mir?
I would like to understand the thinking behind it.
A torchon is not something that I associate with my Bags. Nope.


----------



## pukasonqo

Naminé said:


> Going to a Tennis match, have a kid who plays the sport, or just love Tennis in general? Then don't forget to buy these Tennis sandals and clutch by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 5372732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372735


 Bummer, I’ll have to wait for the next Australian Open!


----------



## Naminé

I love Chloe, but like the Balenciaga ripped sweater, this knotted dress can easily be made at home and save thousands of  dollars.

 It is such a boring dress. Nothing spectacular. For $3,200+ it better come with their handbag or shoes, too. Ripoff!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I happened to stumble across this thread.  Have been laughing non-stop for about 20 mins and looks like hours of entertainment still ahead.  It's like a train wreck that you just can't look away from.  This may require more than a glass of wine to get through


----------



## DoggieBags

Anya Hindmarch bags. I guess you could feed the fish to the eyes nylon tote bag. It looks hungry!


----------



## whateve

DoggieBags said:


> Anya Hindmarch bags. I guess you could feed the fish to the eyes nylon tote bag. It looks hungry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383943
> View attachment 5383944
> View attachment 5383945
> View attachment 5383942


I think they are cute! The prices aren't though.


----------



## DoggieBags

Naminé said:


> Going to a Tennis match, have a kid who plays the sport, or just love Tennis in general? Then don't forget to buy these Tennis sandals and clutch by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 5372732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372735


Thank you! I sent a link to these kate spade tennis sandals to my tennis mad sister and she immediately ordered a pair


----------



## IntheOcean

DoggieBags said:


> Anya Hindmarch bags. I guess you could feed the fish to the eyes nylon tote bag. It looks hungry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383943
> View attachment 5383944
> View attachment 5383945
> View attachment 5383942


I love those, actually.... The first one is really pretty, I mean, look at that cute little fishie! The last one, too. And the totes are cute. But I agree that they're priced rather high.


----------



## Naminé

DoggieBags said:


> Thank you! I sent a link to these kate spade tennis sandals to my tennis mad sister and she immediately ordered a pair


Hahah you are very welcome!


----------



## Naminé

oops wrong one.


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> I think they are cute! The prices aren't though.


This should be a disclaimer for everything on TPF.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama posted a pic on another thread of a very lovely pink Fendi bag so I headed over to Fendi's website thinking I'd see if they had something similar. First I was disappointed because I couldn't find any bag I wanted, only bags with logo mania galore  (Sorry logo lovers.)

And then I found this...   I mean, I'm sure my dear grandma would have loved it but you know what Fendi, if I have to pay you 2300 EUR. for a bag *YOU* embroider it for me


----------



## A bottle of Red

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sunshine mama posted a pic on another thread of a very lovely pink Fendi bag so I headed over to Fendi's website thinking I'd see if they had something similar. First I was disappointed because I couldn't find any bag I wanted, only bags with logo mania galore  (Sorry logo lovers.)
> 
> And then I found this...   I mean, I'm sure my dear grandma would have loved it but you know what Fendi, if I have to pay you 2300 EUR. for a bag *YOU* embroider it for me
> 
> View attachment 5386515
> 
> View attachment 5386517


Is this an april fools joke ?


----------



## whateve

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sunshine mama posted a pic on another thread of a very lovely pink Fendi bag so I headed over to Fendi's website thinking I'd see if they had something similar. First I was disappointed because I couldn't find any bag I wanted, only bags with logo mania galore  (Sorry logo lovers.)
> 
> And then I found this...  I mean, I'm sure my dear grandma would have loved it but you know what Fendi, if I have to pay you 2300 EUR. for a bag *YOU* embroider it for me
> 
> View attachment 5386515
> 
> View attachment 5386517


I agree! It should be much cheaper. I can't imagine how guilty I would feel if I didn't get around to finishing this project!


----------



## Kevinaxx

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> only bags with logo mania galore  (Sorry logo lovers.)
> pay you 2300 EUR. for a bag *YOU* embroider it for me


lol you sound like me. if I’m going to advertise for you, you should be paying me


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

It's not a joke. Well, that depends on how you see it, but it's definitely available on the Fendi website. And there's more! 

Colour your own linen Baguette with your own special colouring set. Only 2700 EUR. Comes with it's own rain cover


----------



## A bottle of Red

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's not a joke. Well, that depends on how you see it, but it's definitely available on the Fendi website. And there's more!
> 
> Colour your own linen Baguette with your own special colouring set. Only 2700 EUR. Comes with it's own rain cover
> 
> View attachment 5386558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386559
> 
> View attachment 5386560


Lol whut? I have no words here


----------



## rose60610

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sunshine mama posted a pic on another thread of a very lovely pink Fendi bag so I headed over to Fendi's website thinking I'd see if they had something similar. First I was disappointed because I couldn't find any bag I wanted, only bags with logo mania galore  (Sorry logo lovers.)
> 
> And then I found this...  I mean, I'm sure my dear grandma would have loved it but you know what Fendi, if I have to pay you 2300 EUR. for a bag *YOU* embroider it for me
> 
> View attachment 5386515
> 
> View attachment 5386517



Wait. I don't order lobster or crab legs if they won't separate the shells beforehand. If I'm going to pay XXX for a luxury item, then I'll be damned if I'm going to effing EMBROIDER on it with THEIR "kit".  Come on, Fendi, your bags are nice but they're not exactly on display at the Louvre. Get over yourselves. Is this really one of those conspiracy theories that people who actually BUY this thing (with their OWN money) then become targets for anybody who want actually WANT this bag and the maintenance that goes along with.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I have to say though, somewhat in defense of Fendi, I'm not against embroidery or crayons per se, and I guess if you love the brand these are fun quirky items (with quality yarn and colours I'm sure) to buy or give to someone who already has everything Fendi. *But, the price?!* It's ridiculous, insolent. It irritates me in a similar way as when I read here about Chanel unashamedly selling constantly price hiked bags that have flaws.

Fendi should be handing these out to kids of their customers to keep them occupied when mum is taking too long choosing a bag their most valued customers as gifts, not sell them at such exorbitant prices.

papertiger, will you be buying?!


----------



## Christofle

rose60610 said:


> Wait. I don't order lobster or crab legs if they won't separate the shells beforehand. If I'm going to pay XXX for a luxury item, then I'll be damned if I'm going to effing EMBROIDER on it with THEIR "kit".  Come on, Fendi, your bags are nice but they're not exactly on display at the Louvre. Get over yourselves. Is this really one of those conspiracy theories that people who actually BUY this thing (with their OWN money) then become targets for anybody who want actually WANT this bag and the maintenance that goes along with.


To be fair they’ve been selling these kits for well over a decade. It is a cute idea for someone that wants to personalize an item themselves!

I also think the pricing is to help protect their brand so that you don't see too many horrible embroidery jobs. (price is high enough that hopefully only skilled embroiders will opt for it).

Those are my two cents!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chanel. 4500K. It looks like maybe it's worth $25 in a department store. imho


----------



## pukasonqo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chanel. 4500K. It looks like maybe it's worth $25 in a department store. imho
> View attachment 5392156


Should have kept my knitting fails (meant artistic projects) from HS…an opportunity missed


----------



## rose60610

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chanel. 4500K. It looks like maybe it's worth $25 in a department store. imho
> View attachment 5392156



It looks like it started to go down a shredder and was pulled out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sunshine mama posted a pic on another thread of a very lovely pink Fendi bag so I headed over to Fendi's website thinking I'd see if they had something similar. First I was disappointed because I couldn't find any bag I wanted, only bags with logo mania galore  (Sorry logo lovers.)
> 
> And then I found this...   I mean, I'm sure my dear grandma would have loved it but you know what Fendi, if I have to pay you 2300 EUR. for a bag *YOU* embroider it for me
> 
> View attachment 5386515
> 
> View attachment 5386517


 Sorry you couldn't find a bag you liked.  But wow, now Fendi wants to put us to work???
Usually,  when one works, one gets paid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Chanel. 4500K. It looks like maybe it's worth $25 in a department store. imho
> View attachment 5392156


I think Chanel is testing the market to see how many fools would buy their mistake!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry you couldn't find a bag you liked.  But wow, now Fendi wants to put us to work???
> Usually,  when one works, one gets paid.


You are paid back in the satisfaction of completing a DIY product... the cost is your pride.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> You are paid back in the satisfaction of completing a DIY product... the cost is your pride.


Yes. 
I guess my post sounded too serious. I was joking LOL


----------



## Naminé

rose60610 said:


> It looks like it started to go down a shredder and was pulled out.


When people say that Chanel's quality is going downhill, they were right. I guess their factory workers got so tired of weaving, knitting, and embroidering by hand that they opted for paper shredders to make their bags. And this right here is the result.  Jeez.


----------



## B4GBuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's not a joke. Well, that depends on how you see it, but it's definitely available on the Fendi website. And there's more!
> 
> Colour your own linen Baguette with your own special colouring set. Only 2700 EUR. Comes with it's own rain cover
> 
> View attachment 5386558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386559
> 
> View attachment 5386560



Actually for someone who is artistic this may not be that bad of an idea!  Or think of known artists doing up one of these and then selling for way more than the original price.


----------



## leechiyong

rose60610 said:


> It looks like it started to go down a shredder and was pulled out.


Maybe they took inspiration from Banksy?


----------



## poleneceline

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sunshine mama posted a pic on another thread of a very lovely pink Fendi bag so I headed over to Fendi's website thinking I'd see if they had something similar. First I was disappointed because I couldn't find any bag I wanted, only bags with logo mania galore  (Sorry logo lovers.)
> 
> And then I found this...  I mean, I'm sure my dear grandma would have loved it but you know what Fendi, if I have to pay you 2300 EUR. for a bag *YOU* embroider it for me
> 
> View attachment 5386515
> 
> View attachment 5386517





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's not a joke. Well, that depends on how you see it, but it's definitely available on the Fendi website. And there's more!
> 
> Colour your own linen Baguette with your own special colouring set. Only 2700 EUR. Comes with it's own rain cover
> 
> View attachment 5386558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386559
> 
> View attachment 5386560



I'm sorry, this is really funny to me. What a convenient way to sell a customizable, unique, one of a kind, design bag! Fendi saves so much money! It's genius really. On the other hand, if you're a rich parent with kids that keep drawing on your bags, you can take advantage of that!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry you couldn't find a bag you liked.  But wow, now Fendi wants to put us to work???
> Usually,  when one works, one gets paid.


I finally found the bag, I think? It looks very much like your beautiful pink Fendi. Fendi is new territory to me so I had no idea even what to look for when I went to their website. Which is probably why I wound up in the Fendi embroidery and painting department 

But it's the Peekaboo Mini, isn't it? I love it, and am putting it on my list of bags to ponder. Thank you for the bag inspiration 



			https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/bags/top-handle-bags/peekaboo-mini-black-selleria-bag-8bn244q0jf0e66


----------



## bagnut1

Needs the Skateboard Bolide to go with.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I finally found the bag, I think? It looks very much like your beautiful pink Fendi. Fendi is new territory to me so I had no idea even what to look for when I went to their website. Which is probably why I wound up in the Fendi embroidery and painting department
> 
> But it's the Peekaboo Mini, isn't it? I love it, and am putting it on my list of bags to ponder. Thank you for the bag inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/bags/top-handle-bags/peekaboo-mini-black-selleria-bag-8bn244q0jf0e66
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398180


This is gorgeous!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's not horrible compared to others in this thread, but it straight away gave me straight-jacket vibes.


----------



## poleneceline

FAL-ASH: Black Feather Hoop Shoulder Bag | SSENSE








						FAL-ASH - Black Feather Hoop Shoulder Bag
					

Hardside PVC shoulder bag in black. Tonal turkey feather trim throughout.   · Metal hoop carry handle · Technical satin trim at back face  · Bungee-style drawstring fastening  · Transparent and silver-tone hardware · H8 x W8 x D5 in  Supplier color: Black  Trim: 100% turkey feather.




					www.ssense.com
				








__





						Moschino for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
					

Buy Moschino clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Moschino for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.




					www.ssense.com
				




Sorry if anyone likes these, I just don't understand at all.


----------



## poleneceline

No shade to Valentino Garavani, but I just think it's funny they are known for their stud bags. Big stud! Small stud! Many studs!! xD


----------



## whateve

poleneinblack said:


> FAL-ASH: Black Feather Hoop Shoulder Bag | SSENSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAL-ASH - Black Feather Hoop Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Hardside PVC shoulder bag in black. Tonal turkey feather trim throughout.   · Metal hoop carry handle · Technical satin trim at back face  · Bungee-style drawstring fastening  · Transparent and silver-tone hardware · H8 x W8 x D5 in  Supplier color: Black  Trim: 100% turkey feather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssense.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
> 
> 
> Buy Moschino clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Moschino for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssense.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if anyone likes these, I just don't understand at all.


If my DH saw the second one, he would say it looks like a bag for children from Walmart.


----------



## Naminé

A clutch so cushy and puffy that you can double it as a pillow. Great for those long flights or taking a quick snooze when/if you ever get sleepy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

To me it just looks really scratched, but that's the look of the stone (ring)


----------



## Christofle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> To me it just looks really scratched, but that's the look of the stone
> View attachment 5430701


I love this!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Christofle said:


> I love this!!!


Really? Well, someone else also liked it enough to buy it, it's being sold now, though.


----------



## Christofle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Really? Well, someone else also liked it enough to buy it, it's being sold now, though.


I like natural stones with interesting inclusions! Brings me back to my mineralogy courses in university!


----------



## mzbaglady1

I came across this ball of fur in Nordstrom. Thank goodness I'm still wearing my mask because it looks like it might start shedding. I'm sure security was laughing at me when I was picking up this fur ball trying to figure out what this was. The sheep looking bag I don't think a toddler would want to play with this.


----------



## Naminé

mzbaglady1 said:


> I came across this ball of fur in Nordstrom. Thank goodness I'm still wearing my mask because it looks like it might start shedding. I'm sure security was laughing at me when I was picking up this fur ball trying to figure out what this was. The sheep looking bag I don't think a toddler would want to play with this.


That sheep bag is almost $2000 ($3k if you're going by the retail price). I wouldn't want a drooling, gross toddler playing with it, either.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5959110


----------



## pukasonqo

mzbaglady1 said:


> I came across this ball of fur in Nordstrom. Thank goodness I'm still wearing my mask because it looks like it might start shedding. I'm sure security was laughing at me when I was picking up this fur ball trying to figure out what this was. The sheep looking bag I don't think a toddler would want to play with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441762
> View attachment 5441763
> View attachment 5441764


The blue furry thing makes me think that Cookie Monster is dead, hunted for his fur 
Or maybe he just had a haircut!


----------



## Luxencoffee

This is a fun thread!
What do you guys think About balenciaga’s recent take on luxury industry? 
I present trash… bag.


----------



## Luxencoffee

Or these …
1850$ price tag.
WHY


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxencoffee said:


> Or these …
> 1850$ price tag.
> WHY
> 
> View attachment 5588284


If anyone ever buys this, I'll question their sanity and their intelligence.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxencoffee said:


> This is a fun thread!
> What do you guys think About balenciaga’s recent take on luxury industry?
> I present trash… bag.
> 
> View attachment 5588283


Just like Chanel 22, they belong to one place, the trash bin.


----------



## Luxencoffee

I really truly think this was a social experiment to show that people will spend money as long as there is a luxury label on it.


----------



## MiniMabel

dangerouscurves said:


> If anyone ever buys this, I'll question their sanity and their intelligence.



Some gullible people will buy these items. I feel that the fashion houses are making fools of people.....of course, some people like to be fooled but just because an item has a "name" written on it, doesn't mean it's worth the (any) money. I don't know, it all seems so silly in a way considering the dire state of the world. If they use recycled/sustainable fabrics, that would help but do they?


----------



## HoneyLocks

ccbaggirl89 said:


> To me it just looks really scratched, but that's the look of the stone (ring)
> View attachment 5430701


if this is some kind of rutilated quartz it will have amazing depth in real life.









						Rutilated quartz - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ccbaggirl89

$1250 for a mini BV chenille rug


----------



## mzbaglady1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $1250 for a mini BV chenille rug
> 
> View attachment 5590384


Looks like baked macaroni or a fungus


----------



## bagnut1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $1250 for a mini BV chenille rug
> 
> View attachment 5590384


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $1250 for a mini BV chenille rug
> 
> View attachment 5590384


Cheese puffs.


----------



## Nibb




----------



## favoritethingshawaii

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $1250 for a mini BV chenille rug


Microfiber duster


----------



## mzbaglady1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5590478


Well I guess you can put your foot in your bag or maybe the bag might walk away. LOL


----------



## DoggieBags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $1250 for a mini BV chenille rug
> 
> View attachment 5590384


This is your brain after too much buttered popcorn


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5590478


People are always asking for bags with feet. Maybe the designer misunderstood.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Luxencoffee said:


> This is a fun thread!
> What do you guys think About balenciaga’s recent take on luxury industry?
> I present trash… bag.
> 
> View attachment 5588283



In a related WSJ article...we all know it's for clicks! 

Why Balenciaga’s $1,790 Garbage Bag Is Already a Success
*Prop comedy has come for fashion’s luxury houses: From pigeon clutch bags to paint-can totes, designer sight gags are everywhere—and they may have an ulterior motive*​By Jacob Gallagher          Updated Aug. 22, 2022

I’m ambivalent about pigeons. Here in New York City, they’re as ubiquitous as parking tickets. They leave me to peck at my phone just as I leave them to peck at stepped-on pizza crust.

I’m certainly not about to carry one around. Others apparently feel differently: Behold the $890, 3D-printed resin “Pigeon Clutch” handbag from British fashion brand JW Anderson.  (I've posted a photo in the next post!)

It has webbed brown toes, beady amber eyes and Oreo-tinted striations running down its “wings” and firm molded form. (One wing swings up to reveal a compartment.) It looks, well, like a pigeon. Plop it on Madison Avenue and flustered tourists may shoo it away.

The first release of the pigeon bag sold out, according to a representative for JW Anderson, and a second run, which will ship in November, is available for preorder. It was the most-viewed product on the brand’s website in August, the representative said. On social media, scads of people are crowing about it. “Horrified of pigeons but I’d die for this JW Anderson clutch,” reads one tweet. “JW Anderson is an absolute meme lord for making a £650 pigeon clutch,” offers another.
This pigeon is part of a recent flock of unisex or men-targeted luxury handbags destined to stir up tweets and online takes. Louis Vuitton offers a $2,850 men’s leather “Paint Can” bag that is shaped like a tub of Sherwin Williams primer. It comes in just six colors—a sprawling Home Depot paint department this is not. As one Twitter pundit wondered: “Since when carrying a paint can is considered fashion?”

Then there is Balenciaga’s $1,790 “Trash Pouch,” the spitting image of a half-stuffed Hefty bag, which according to the brand won’t be available for weeks, but has generated press everywhere from Fox Business to the home-décor blog Apartment Therapy. Reactions often note that for the same price as one saggy leather clutch, you can purchase about 6,500 genuine Heftys.

Such items are “clearly designed to be shared,” said Ana Andjelic, a brand executive and author of “The Business of Aspiration.” “People talk about them, they grab people’s attention. So, in that sense, it’s the best brand advertising possible.”

Will people buy these bags? Certainly. But online chatter and eyeballs, like the over 200,000 views of a woman’s TikTok who bought Anderson’s winged clutch (she named it “Perry the Pigeon”), are another measure of success. “It’s so hard to actually get the attention of the consumer today, even on social media,” said Thomaï Serdari, professor of marketing and director of the Fashion & Luxury M.B.A. program at New York University. “Sometimes you need that strong of a product to regain the attention that has gone elsewhere.”

*Today, as luxury companies release bags with the frequency of bird droppings, it seems the more comical, the more shareable, the more downright foolish the design, the better. To riff on James Carville: “It’s the Instagram likes, stupid!”*

“These are conversation pieces,” said professor Joseph Hancock II, the director of the retail merchandising program at Drexel University and author of “Fashion Branding Stories.” Those conversations, he noted, are often online, where the majority of his Gen Z students spend idle hours. “They all look at Instagram, they all look at TikTok. And so those things are the major vehicles for fashion change.”

Since he bought it this summer, Eduardo Granja Bautista’s bird purse has animated countless such conversations. “It’s my most talked-about bag ever,” said the 32-year-old content creator in Mexico City. A video he posted to Instagram demonstrating how much his puny bag actually holds (more than you might think) has received over 3,000 likes and 130 comments, including many heart-eyes emojis. “It is a statement for sure,” he said.

Still, said Mr. Hancock, “most consumers aren’t going to buy those bags.” For brands, they’re bait: See enough viral articles about that ersatz pigeon and you _might_ search out JW Anderson for yourself, where you _might_ buy a pair of sneakers or a more practical bag. By going viral, a brand gets a halo of cultural cachet, said Ms. Serdari: “If you buy something else, you’re still very hip and very cool because you’re part of that universe.”

It’s a play Balenciaga has run before: This year it made global headlines by introducing pre-distressed $1,850 sneakers. Even Nike, which has riled up the internet with fuzzy, Muppet-esque Grateful Dead versions of its Dunks, and Crocs, which frequently markets limited-clog curiosities, have demonstrated the trickle-down power of virality.

Today’s bizarro bags could be seen as the unruly grandchildren of the work of Judith Leiber, a Hungarian-born designer who starting in the 1960s made grin-inducing gemstone clutches depicting everything from french fries to a penguin in a top hat. Notably, contemporary Instagram influencers have newly cottoned to the brand’s whimsical (and wildly expensive) clutches. Last year, Kylie Jenner posted a nearly $6,000 lion-shaped clutch to Instagram—the gems twinkling through a phone screen.

As for shoppers, beauty is in the eye of the pigeon-holder. The message is, “I can have any tasteful thing and I’m choosing the pigeon bag,” said Ms. Andjelic. She sees absurdist accessories as evidence of a recalibration in the luxury market, in which scarcity, quality and practicality often take a back seat to the shock, or smirk, factor. “Will it hold my phone” is suddenly less relevant than will it make my friends go “Uh, what _is_ that?’”

Casey Pham, 30, who works in retail in Los Angeles, preordered Anderson’s pigeon bag the moment he saw it. “It’s just silly. I like birds,” he said. “I thought it’d be funny to walk around town and people would think that I’m carrying a bird as a purse.”

He recently carted his beaked companion to a friend’s house where it earned a reception a real pigeon could only dream of: “They thought it was the best thing ever,” he said. Online though, Mr. Pham has noticed people “just think it’s obnoxious, which I kind of like,” said Mr. Pham. After all, if everyone had their own squab accessory, his would become as unremarkable as an actual pigeon.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

I don't understand how this didn't make it earlier to our thread!!   

https://www.jwanderson.com/cx/shopping/pigeon-clutch-bag-18382592


----------



## mzbaglady1

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I don't understand how this didn't make it earlier to our thread!!
> 
> https://www.jwanderson.com/cx/shopping/pigeon-clutch-bag-18382592
> 
> View attachment 5596200


I would be too damn paranoid that this birds family might seek revenge on me. It would look like something straight out of an Alfred Hitchcock movie. LOL


----------



## lenarmc

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5590478


I thought that this was a cute bag at first glance. Then, I saw the bottom. Now, I’m torn! LOL!


----------



## shrpthorn

Just discovered this thread. What a hoot - almost fell off my chair with laughter (at some of the shoes in particular!). Great way to burn time while waiting for my flight.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Personally I find clowns frightening and putting them on a $700 bag, even more. Bag by Tod's.


----------



## redwings

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's not a joke. Well, that depends on how you see it, but it's definitely available on the Fendi website. And there's more!
> 
> Colour your own linen Baguette with your own special colouring set. Only 2700 EUR. Comes with it's own rain cover
> 
> View attachment 5386558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386559
> 
> View attachment 5386560


I was thinking of getting it. TBH. Then I looked at the prices of preloved almost dead bags…I might buy one to grafitti on - it’s cheaper.


----------



## redwings

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Personally I find clowns frightening and putting them on a $700 bag, even more. Bag by Tod's.
> View attachment 5612004


They should have done it with this expression. Great for people with too much money to splash in Halloween parties.


----------



## redwings

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I don't understand how this didn't make it earlier to our thread!!
> 
> https://www.jwanderson.com/cx/shopping/pigeon-clutch-bag-18382592
> 
> View attachment 5596200


The ornithologists and vets may love it though.

Although this song by Tom Lehrer comes to mind -


----------



## bagnut1

From Thom Browne.  See if you can guess the name.


----------



## whateve

bagnut1 said:


> From Thom Browne.  See if you can guess the name.
> 
> View attachment 5623553


It's too realistic looking, not in a good way.


----------



## Christofle

bagnut1 said:


> From Thom Browne.  See if you can guess the name.
> 
> View attachment 5623553


This would be insanely fun to place at random places to spook people.


----------



## redwings

bagnut1 said:


> From Thom Browne.  See if you can guess the name.
> 
> View attachment 5623553


I would actually buy that Big black rat bag…and name it Black Death.


----------



## mzbaglady1

When the model can only stand up in the sashquash monster looking tree trunk looking.....Then tumbles down the runway it's a mess. I know I shouldn't laugh...


----------



## mzbaglady1

More hideousness. When you want to channel your inner bird and look ridiculous.


----------



## mzbaglady1

When you just want slide/fly across the damn floor and pray you don't  break 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
every bone in your body when you fall.


----------



## redwings

mzbaglady1 said:


> When the model can only stand up in the sashquash monster looking tree trunk looking.....Then tumbles down the runway it's a mess. I know I shouldn't laugh...
> View attachment 5623897
> View attachment 5623898


Ahhh nothing like the true meaning of Fashion Victim.


----------



## escamillo

redwings said:


> I would actually buy that Big black rat bag…and name it Black Death.


I actually love this haha


----------



## redwings

escamillo said:


> I actually love this haha


I wonder what my Gucci SA will say if I get a pet harness from them to convert the bag to a crossbody and instruct them to engrave “Black Death” or “La Peste Noire” on the collar for the Rat Bag.

Making the Bubonic Plague fashionable...


----------



## escamillo

redwings said:


> I wonder what my Gucci SA will say if I get a pet harness from them to convert the bag to a crossbody and instruct them to engrave “Black Death” or “La Peste Noire” on the collar for the Rat Bag.
> 
> Making the Bubonic Plague fashionable...


Even better!! _Chef’s kiss_


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Not sure this is the best place to share this but it's an interesting article - even though from the Daily Fail!
Leather craftsmen reveals if designer bags are really worth the money https://mol.im/a/11276237 via https://dailym.ai/android


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fendi handheld bag something


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fendi handheld bag something
> View attachment 5627066


----------



## mzbaglady1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fendi handheld bag something
> View attachment 5627066


A birds nest with a strap. LOL!!!!


----------



## redwings

mzbaglady1 said:


> A birds nest with a strap. LOL!!!!


Or dust bunny nest.


----------



## bagnut1




----------



## DoggieBags

bagnut1 said:


> View attachment 5627395


This shoe looks like it’s about to emit a fart every time you step on the heel


----------



## CoachCruiser

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fendi handheld bag something
> View attachment 5627066


What IS this? A bag that comes with its own nest? A bag that caught an animal in the door while the owner was shutting it? I'm so confused.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CoachCruiser said:


> What IS this? A bag that comes with its own nest? A bag that caught an animal in the door while the owner was shutting it? I'm so confused.


It reminds me of an ostrich.


----------



## Naminé

Worried your body might get caught by the covid virus? It's a dangerous out there, take this! This mask purse is not only roomy enough to safely store your belongings, but it's large enough to protect your torso from potential virus spreads! Ok well, maybe not. But it's definitely a head turner for sure!

From Etsy. The seller also has a matching smaller mask wallet, too. Because everyone should have a wallet that you can store money inside and wear it on your face, too.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

bagnut1 said:


> From Thom Browne.  See if you can guess the name.
> 
> View attachment 5623553


Call me crazy, but I kind of like this one, because I love rats.  I probably wouldn’t carry it. I just like rat-shaped objects.


----------



## jade

Balenciaga never disappoints: is it a bag or a snack?


----------



## redwings

jade said:


> Balenciaga never disappoints: is it a bag or a snack?
> 
> View attachment 5632076


Looks like a discarded wrapper.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jade said:


> Balenciaga never disappoints: is it a bag or a snack?
> 
> View attachment 5632076


At the ridiculous price,  it better be both a snack AND a bag!!

I REALLY like the Balenciaga Paris flavor, though!


----------



## DoggieBags

Halloween is coming up so pumpkins are in I guess….


----------



## mzbaglady1

jade said:


> Balenciaga never disappoints: is it a bag or a snack?
> 
> View attachment 5632076


I just realized this. Balenciaga is subtly mocking Chanels 22 bag. Genius. LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> Halloween is coming up so pumpkins are in I guess….
> 
> View attachment 5632140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632141


Ohmygosshhhhh! This made me fall off my couch lolol!!!

Here's a cheaper , but cuter look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just realized this. Balenciaga is subtly mocking Chanels 22 bag. Genius. LOL
> View attachment 5632144


I have a bunch of these in the garage!!
I use them for the fall leaves.


----------



## mzbaglady1

When you need a lawn mower to shave down the excess fur. A pair of shoes just to slide in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mzbaglady1 said:


> When you need a lawn mower to shave down the excess fur. A pair of shoes just to slide in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632165
> View attachment 5632166
> View attachment 5632167


An awesome costume for a Bigfoot sighting party!
Also, I really like the ladder heels. Perfect to wear to the playground! This would be the envy of all the toddlers!


----------



## redwings

mzbaglady1 said:


> When you need a lawn mower to shave down the excess fur. A pair of shoes just to slide in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632165
> View attachment 5632166
> View attachment 5632167


When you need to dress up like a fashionable female hybrid chewbacca at the upcoming halloween party …


----------



## mzbaglady1

redwings said:


> When you need to dress up like a fashionable female hybrid chewbacca at the upcoming halloween party …
> 
> View attachment 5632200


I don't know how anyone can wear this mess. I would be clawing fake fur off my tongue, nose, eyes. LOL


----------



## nyeredzi

It's not designer, but I wasn't sure where to post this very interesting find. It's a coin purse made from the whole body of a toad. The eyes replaced with googly eyes. It's ... interesting. Not to my taste, but I guess I can see it as a novelty item for some. The strap is long enough to wear crossbody, too, and some of the reviewers show pictures of themselves wearing them that way. This beats the pigeon clutch, because that wasn't even a real pigeon! And this one is so much more affordable for authentic toad leather!


----------



## redwings

nyeredzi said:


> It's not designer, but I wasn't sure where to post this very interesting find. It's a coin purse made from the whole body of a toad. The eyes replaced with googly eyes. It's ... interesting. Not to my taste, but I guess I can see it as a novelty item for some. The strap is long enough to wear crossbody, too, and some of the reviewers show pictures of themselves wearing them that way. This beats the pigeon clutch, because that wasn't even a real pigeon! And this one is so much more affordable for authentic toad leather!
> 
> View attachment 5635348


They finally found a use for the good ole pesky cane toad. Poor toads, it isn’t their fault for being a pest though.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> It's not designer, but I wasn't sure where to post this very interesting find. It's a coin purse made from the whole body of a toad. The eyes replaced with googly eyes. It's ... interesting. Not to my taste, but I guess I can see it as a novelty item for some. The strap is long enough to wear crossbody, too, and some of the reviewers show pictures of themselves wearing them that way. This beats the pigeon clutch, because that wasn't even a real pigeon! And this one is so much more affordable for authentic toad leather!
> 
> View attachment 5635348


How is it cruelty free?


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> How is it cruelty free?


It was a long read, but at the bottom they were like "they're frozen and this is considered the most humane way to kill a cold-blooded animal because they just fall asleep and never wake up"








						Real Sugar Cane Toad Full-body Coin Purse high Quality - Etsy
					

This Crossbody Bags item by EclecticCollectics has 4058 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Kingston, TN. Listed on Oct 20, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Naminé

Anyone want an geniune LV that's been run over by a truck, and left on the road in the rain, and possibly been horribly abused by its owner? It's brand new condition, a few  thousand dollars, and authentic. Buy it now.


----------



## redwings

Naminé said:


> Anyone want an geniune LV that's been run over by a truck, and left on the road in the rain, and possibly been horribly abused by its owner? It's brand new condition, a few  thousand dollars, and authentic. Buy it now.
> 
> View attachment 5638634


Add ‘fell in the mud’.


----------



## Naminé

redwings said:


> Add ‘fell in the mud’.


Yes!


----------



## rose60610

nyeredzi said:


> It's not designer, but I wasn't sure where to post this very interesting find. It's a coin purse made from the whole body of a toad. The eyes replaced with googly eyes. It's ... interesting. Not to my taste, but I guess I can see it as a novelty item for some. The strap is long enough to wear crossbody, too, and some of the reviewers show pictures of themselves wearing them that way. This beats the pigeon clutch, because that wasn't even a real pigeon! And this one is so much more affordable for authentic toad leather!
> 
> View attachment 5635348



Hmm. A coin purse made from the whole body of a toad. Will it lead to a bag made from the body of an iguana? Or are those already made?

I'm still amazed at...


nyeredzi said:


> It was a long read, but at the bottom they were like "they're frozen and this is considered the most humane way to kill a cold-blooded animal because they just fall asleep and never wake up"


...if you freeze an animal, does it suffocate or freeze first? Or maybe they think they're hibernating, which is what they ordinarily do. So some guy has a freezer full of toads to make coin purses?  I'd hate to see the freezer full of Komodo dragons to make big briefcases! 

I'm torn. Toad coin purse or pigeon clutch. Suddenly, the beat up LV isn't looking so bad!


----------



## bagnut1




----------



## rose60610

I can't decide whether they are very ugly or simply tragic  . If they're made with real leather, then I REALLY feel sorry for the animal that provided the leather.  They make bowling shoes look like Manolo's!


----------



## bagnut1

rose60610 said:


> I can't decide whether they are very ugly or simply tragic  . If they're made with real leather, then I REALLY feel sorry for the animal that provided the leather.  They make bowling shoes look like Manolo's!


Oh don't underestimate bowling shoes!  They are fantastically comfortable (at least as far as I remember from the last time I went bowling about 5 years ago).

And bowling shoes won't eventually send you to medical intervention like Manolo's will.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Perhaps a yes to the sentiment but a no to the bag. Slightly over $200.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Naminé said:


> Anyone want an geniune LV that's been run over by a truck, and left on the road in the rain, and possibly been horribly abused by its owner? It's brand new condition, a few  thousand dollars, and authentic. Buy it now.
> 
> View attachment 5638634


Possibly the Olsen twins?!?!?


----------



## muchstuff

Someone did THIS to a chèvre 07 Balenciaga... and they're asking $1250. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...n-neo-classic-yellow-6377b70a6defc503fc60c58e


----------



## Naminé

muchstuff said:


> Someone did THIS to a chèvre 07 Balenciaga... and they're asking $1250.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...n-neo-classic-yellow-6377b70a6defc503fc60c58e


So ugly. Poor bag.


----------



## HAZE MAT

jade said:


> Balenciaga never disappoints: is it a bag or a snack?
> 
> View attachment 5632076



I am dying to get this honestly!


----------



## HAZE MAT

Really wanting this https://www.givenchy.com/us/en-US/c...JWne3vg1WQJdGplZQxOZJSt9bRjdpO8MaAjrbEALw_wcB


----------



## HAZE MAT

Christofle said:


> To be fair they’ve been selling these kits for well over a decade. It is a cute idea for someone that wants to personalize an item themselves!
> 
> I also think the pricing is to help protect their brand so that you don't see too many horrible embroidery jobs. (price is high enough that hopefully only skilled embroiders will opt for it).
> 
> Those are my two cents!


Love this idea. Similar to how you can paint your own Vans sneakers. Now I want to get a Chanel bag and spray paint over it.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Someone did THIS to a chèvre 07 Balenciaga... and they're asking $1250.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...n-neo-classic-yellow-6377b70a6defc503fc60c58e



I think people who 'customise' bags should have to hold licences first


----------



## papertiger

HAZE MAT said:


> Really wanting this https://www.givenchy.com/us/en-US/c...JWne3vg1WQJdGplZQxOZJSt9bRjdpO8MaAjrbEALw_wcB



That's OK, please have it, I won't be fighting you for it


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> People are always asking for bags with feet. Maybe the designer misunderstood.


----------



## papertiger

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fendi handheld bag something
> View attachment 5627066



This bag is not well!


----------



## papertiger

Naminé said:


> Worried your body might get caught by the covid virus? It's a dangerous out there, take this! This mask purse is not only roomy enough to safely store your belongings, but it's large enough to protect your torso from potential virus spreads! Ok well, maybe not. But it's definitely a head turner for sure!
> 
> From Etsy. The seller also has a matching smaller mask wallet, too. Because everyone should have a wallet that you can store money inside and wear it on your face, too.
> 
> View attachment 5629053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629060



I cannot unseen this


----------



## papertiger

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just realized this. Balenciaga is subtly mocking Chanels 22 bag. Genius. LOL
> View attachment 5632144



Brilliant!


----------



## papertiger

nyeredzi said:


> It's not designer, but I wasn't sure where to post this very interesting find. It's a coin purse made from the whole body of a toad. The eyes replaced with googly eyes. It's ... interesting. Not to my taste, but I guess I can see it as a novelty item for some. The strap is long enough to wear crossbody, too, and some of the reviewers show pictures of themselves wearing them that way. This beats the pigeon clutch, because that wasn't even a real pigeon! And this one is so much more affordable for authentic toad leather!
> 
> View attachment 5635348


Witch cruelty free? 

Do they mean no witches were harmed in the making? 

Poor toads


----------



## nyeredzi

Naminé said:


> Worried your body might get caught by the covid virus? It's a dangerous out there, take this! This mask purse is not only roomy enough to safely store your belongings, but it's large enough to protect your torso from potential virus spreads! Ok well, maybe not. But it's definitely a head turner for sure!
> 
> From Etsy. The seller also has a matching smaller mask wallet, too. Because everyone should have a wallet that you can store money inside and wear it on your face, too.
> 
> View attachment 5629053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629060


You know, if the wallet is affordable, I might just get one. As a souvenir of these covid times. I can use it as a prop for storytelling my future grandchildren


----------



## nyeredzi

papertiger said:


> Witch cruelty free?
> 
> Do they mean no witches were harmed in the making?
> 
> Poor toads


I had no good idea what you were taking about  I guess some people call this a “marina witch”?


----------



## whateve

HAZE MAT said:


> I am dying to get this honestly!


I've thought about saving our next potato chip bag and inserting a zipper. It'd be a lot cheaper.


----------



## HAZE MAT

whateve said:


> I've thought about saving our next potato chip bag and inserting a zipper. It'd be a lot cheaper.


My friend Patrick (also in HAZE MAT) actually did that . It was cool for a trick but I would prefer to do a leather version because it would be a lot less crinkly and noisy


----------



## mzbaglady1

For the life of me neither of these jackets makes any sense. The varsity jacket looks like utters hanging from the sides. The Moncler jacket looks like they ran out of material and just decided to put a big a$$ patch on the back.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christian Louboutin WHY????


----------



## serenityneow

Only $6000!


----------



## lemondln

jade said:


> Balenciaga never disappoints: is it a bag or a snack?
> 
> View attachment 5632076


Trash collection?


----------

